# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #41



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Had my teeth whitened today. Having a lot of sensitivity. I do not like dentist stuff.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gifty...if you have a dehydrator, have you tried dehydrating your tomatoes? After they`re dehydrated, you can use a food processor or blender to whiz those tomatoes into powder. And then store in a jar to put in soups and salads and tons of other dishes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty...if you have a dehydrator, have you tried dehydrating your tomatoes? After they`re dehydrated, you can use a food processor or blender to whiz those tomatoes into powder. And then store in a jar to put in soups and salads and tons of other dishes.


Can you make sauce this way?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... just kidding, G...
> 
> Here's the recipe I found on-line that sounds like what I remember but could't locate in my recipe collection: (very good)
> 
> ...


That sounds fabulous...I must try it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

EveMCooke--didn't want to use the quote function. Thanks for the clarification. Your original post makes sense now.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what you need to do. Freeze them whole and you will have them all winter. I use tomatoes in a lot of things. I made something good yesterday.I put 3 frozen chicken breast in crockpot. Covered it with frozen spinach , next onions and garlic, then i put tomatoes with Italian spices. After it cooked for 3 hours I put in a cup of cooked radiatore noodles and a block of cream cheese to melt. I used garlic and onion salt too. There wasn't any left.


This sounds delicious!!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Would someone please tell me how to post a picture before I type a comment? I have been writing my comment then posting it. Then I go back to it and add the picture. Is there a better way to do this? 

How was everyone's day? Went to the farmers market-- pickled some cucumbers, currently making some spaghetti sauce to can. Great day here started out rainy then got sunny and nice. They are calling for snow overnight tomorrow. I am not ready for that!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starting to get tired of tomatoes.
> 
> I've given probably ten away and they keep on coming.
> 
> ...


How about making a ketchup or barbecue sauce? A while ago I made an apricot tomato barbecue sauce that was delicious. I could hunt for the recipe if you are interested.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Had my teeth whitened today. Having a lot of sensitivity. I do not like dentist stuff.


The whitening tooth paste has made my teeth sensitive. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The whitening tooth paste has made my teeth sensitive. :shock:


Permanently? Oh, dear. I am suffering tonight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

gjz said:


> Would someone please tell me how to post a picture before I type a comment? I have been writing my comment then posting it. Then I go back to it and add the picture. Is there a better way to do this?
> 
> How was everyone's day? Went to the farmers market-- pickled some cucumbers, currently making some spaghetti sauce to can. Great day here started out rainy then got sunny and nice. They are calling for snow overnight tomorrow. I am not ready for that!!


Sure thing gjz.
Reply to a post and then you will see File/picture attachments: Click on 'choose file, and then go to where you saved your pic. Click in the pic and then click 'send'
Hope that helps


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Permanently? Oh, dear. I am suffering tonight.


Just since I have been using it. I don't know for how long.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Here you go KPG. I googled unusual tomato recipes. The tomato and blue cheese biscuits look good!!
Not to mention the tomato granita!

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/12-unusual-ways-to-cook-tomatoes-from-ice-cream-to-cobbler-to-sushi/?slide=13


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing gjz.
> Reply to a post and then you will see File/picture attachments: Click on 'choose file, and then go to where you saved your pic. Click in the pic and then click 'send'
> Hope that helps


Thanks Wendy! I see where the difference lies...sure alleviates some extra steps!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just since I have been using it. I don't know for how long.


I hope I can sleep. I feel like I am chewing on aluminum foil...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here I am bumpy
> I`ve been mega busy this past week. On Monday it was my youngest sons Birthday (he turned 20), so I spent the weekend preparing his fave foods to cook on Monday...... shrimp and veggie egg rolls and veggie fried rice. Plus I made a massive Birthday cake using 1 1/2 boxes of chocolate cake mix and 3 tubs of Cool Whip.
> Plus i`ve been doing a lot of house cleaning too.
> Then yesterday hubby couldn`t get the ride on mower to start as the starter motor went out in it, and the grass was getting quite high. Thankfully he had a spare part for the mower. So now the front and back yard is mowed, but the front field isn`t and it`s supposed to rain tomorrow
> While bringing in the laundry from the washing line just now, hubby had let all the grass clippings collect in my laundry basket....and I had to wash some clothes again as they got grass stains on them. I wasn`t a happy bunny!


Grr sounds like something that would happen at my house. I hope you get all the grass stains out of your clothes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


Love these pictures. What about the volcano? Did it make everything ashy?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, back to our trip. It's taking me longer to put up the pictures than it did to actually take them! :shock:

*Day 6 - Northern Ireland: The Giants Causeway*

The Giant's Causeway lies at the foot of cliffs along the coast in Northern Ireland. It is made up of some 40,000 massive black basalt regularly shaped polygonal columns in perfect horizontal sections, forming a pavement. Across the sea, there are identical basalt columns (a part of the same ancient lava flow) at Fingal's Cave in Scotland and it is possible that the legend of the Irish Giant, Finn MacCool, was influenced by this:

_Finn MacCool was challenged to a fight by the Scottish giant Benandonner so he built the causeway across the channel so they could meet. When Finn sees that Benandonner is much bigger than himself, Finns wife, Oonagh, disguises him as a baby and tucks him in a cradle. When Benandonner sees the size of the 'baby' he reckons that the father, Finn, must be a giant among giants. He flees back to Scotland, destroying the causeway behind him so that Finn could not follow._


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Day 6  Northern Ireland: Belfast Murals*

Things turned to the more serious when we took the Mural Tour in Belfast. There are some 3000 murals in the city; while most have a political point of view (Irish, British or International) depicting The Troubles in Ireland some commemorate other events in Irish history, Irish myths, and even green messages such as litter prevention.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great trip! Love the moss. God is an Awesome Creator!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Belfast: It was very interesting to see the police stations that to this day still operate with a siege mentality with serious barbed-wire barricades and cameras operating in all directions. While peace does reign in the city there are 39 gates that are still closed every night separating Irish nationalist and unionist neighborhoods. 

It made me think of how our police are developing a similar seige mentality!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I too would be so upset to wake up to THAT!!!!!! It's heading to 93 today and I'm still wilted. Cooler weather expected after a front tonight. At least 20 degrees cooler. So looking forward to it.


Bet your puppies are looking forward to the cooler temps too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Day 7  Northern Ireland: Belfast  The Titanic*

We think of the Titanic as a British ship, but it was built in Belfast which at the time was the foremost city for shipbuilding. The museum was huge (5 floors) and takes you from the shipyard to the launch, from the fitting out of the cabins and the engine rooms to the maiden voyage, from the icebergs and the distress calls to the sinking, and even the aftermath of the the Titanic beneath Atlantic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... just kidding, G...
> 
> Here's the recipe I found on-line that sounds like what I remember but could't locate in my recipe collection: (very good)
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here I am bumpy
> I`ve been mega busy this past week. On Monday it was my youngest sons Birthday (he turned 20), so I spent the weekend preparing his fave foods to cook on Monday...... shrimp and veggie egg rolls and veggie fried rice. Plus I made a massive Birthday cake using 1 1/2 boxes of chocolate cake mix and 3 tubs of Cool Whip.
> Plus i`ve been doing a lot of house cleaning too.
> Then yesterday hubby couldn`t get the ride on mower to start as the starter motor went out in it, and the grass was getting quite high. Thankfully he had a spare part for the mower. So now the front and back yard is mowed, but the front field isn`t and it`s supposed to rain tomorrow
> While bringing in the laundry from the washing line just now, hubby had let all the grass clippings collect in my laundry basket....and I had to wash some clothes again as they got grass stains on them. I wasn`t a happy bunny!


Sounds like a real birthday feast Wendy; hope he had a great day.

Grass stains are such a pain - I hope they came out ok and that you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Would someone please tell me how to post a picture before I type a comment? I have been writing my comment then posting it. Then I go back to it and add the picture. Is there a better way to do this?
> 
> How was everyone's day? Went to the farmers market-- pickled some cucumbers, currently making some spaghetti sauce to can. Great day here started out rainy then got sunny and nice. They are calling for snow overnight tomorrow. I am not ready for that!!


Hope you escaped the snow; such an early start to winter for several regions. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


So very green and pretty. I noticed they case their bales too. Did you have a chance to talk to any of the farmers?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Day 7 - The Ferry to Scotland*

In the afternoon we crossed the channel from Ireland to Scotland and took advantage of some free time to grab some lunch and take a nap! You'll have to imagine Fries and ZZZZZZZZZZs...no one took pictures!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Okay, back to our trip. It's taking me longer to put up the pictures than it did to actually take them! :shock:
> 
> *Day 6 - Northern Ireland: The Giants Causeway*
> 
> ...


Love the rock formations and such a beautiful coast line. So many interesting stories and legends too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here I am bumpy
> I`ve been mega busy this past week. On Monday it was my youngest sons Birthday (he turned 20), so I spent the weekend preparing his fave foods to cook on Monday...... shrimp and veggie egg rolls and veggie fried rice. Plus I made a massive Birthday cake using 1 1/2 boxes of chocolate cake mix and 3 tubs of Cool Whip.
> Plus i`ve been doing a lot of house cleaning too.
> Then yesterday hubby couldn`t get the ride on mower to start as the starter motor went out in it, and the grass was getting quite high. Thankfully he had a spare part for the mower. So now the front and back yard is mowed, but the front field isn`t and it`s supposed to rain tomorrow
> While bringing in the laundry from the washing line just now, hubby had let all the grass clippings collect in my laundry basket....and I had to wash some clothes again as they got grass stains on them. I wasn`t a happy bunny!


Oh WeeBee, that is so aggravating...its like when you open the washer to discover that someone left tissues in their pocket (not saying who) and now you have to shake off every piece of clothing and clean the washer and run it through a rinse cycle again and hope that you got it all! Grrrrr!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 6  Northern Ireland: Belfast Murals*
> 
> Things turned to the more serious when we took the Mural Tour in Belfast. There are some 3000 murals in the city; while most have a political point of view (Irish, British or International) depicting The Troubles in Ireland some commemorate other events in Irish history, Irish myths, and even green messages such as litter prevention.


What a surprise to see Leonard Peltier in one of the murals.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Would someone please tell me how to post a picture before I type a comment? I have been writing my comment then posting it. Then I go back to it and add the picture. Is there a better way to do this?
> 
> How was everyone's day? Went to the farmers market-- pickled some cucumbers, currently making some spaghetti sauce to can. Great day here started out rainy then got sunny and nice. They are calling for snow overnight tomorrow. I am not ready for that!!


Now that you know how to put up your pictures, I'm looking forward to seeing more of your trip. Did you see the wild horses that Iceland is famous for?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a surprise to see Leonard Peltier in one of the murals.


Yes, I thought so too. Many were very current, mainly pro-Gaza but some were pro-Israel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Okay, back to our trip. It's taking me longer to put up the pictures than it did to actually take them! :shock:
> 
> *Day 6 - Northern Ireland: The Giants Causeway*
> 
> ...


How beautiful and interesting are these columns! Thanks for the tour, G.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 6  Northern Ireland: Belfast Murals*
> 
> Things turned to the more serious when we took the Mural Tour in Belfast. There are some 3000 murals in the city; while most have a political point of view (Irish, British or International) depicting The Troubles in Ireland some commemorate other events in Irish history, Irish myths, and even green messages such as litter prevention.


The murals are permanent, I assume? Very unusual, something I'd like to visit as well. Great photos!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty...if you have a dehydrator, have you tried dehydrating your tomatoes? After they`re dehydrated, you can use a food processor or blender to whiz those tomatoes into powder. And then store in a jar to put in soups and salads and tons of other dishes.


What do you think I am - a professional cook? :-D No to a dehydrator, no to a food processor and no idea what I'd do with tomato dust from my blender!

Would it go well in a Bloody Mary? (no to those too - but I have to do something with the dust!)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> How about making a ketchup or barbecue sauce? A while ago I made an apricot tomato barbecue sauce that was delicious. I could hunt for the recipe if you are interested.


Sounds good - I can search for that idea.

Gave five huge maters away yesterday, so doing well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Salsa that is something else you can make. Mix it up and put in canning jars. You don't have to seal the lids just put it in the freezer until you need it.


Another good idea!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


beautiful farmlands - thanks for showing us gjz


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Had my teeth whitened today. Having a lot of sensitivity. I do not like dentist stuff.


 :-o


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That sounds fabulous...I must try it.


I hope you do - I didn't make one last night, will today though.

Plenty of fruits, but no pie crust.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Here you go KPG. I googled unusual tomato recipes. The tomato and blue cheese biscuits look good!!
> Not to mention the tomato granita!
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/12-unusual-ways-to-cook-tomatoes-from-ice-cream-to-cobbler-to-sushi/?slide=13


txs - I could see the photos but not retrieve any recipes. I've now got some good ideas though.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The murals are permanent, I assume? Very unusual, something I'd like to visit as well. Great photos!


They've been doing murals since the very early 1900s and no for the most part they are not permanent; they change with the times and reflect current political trends as well as other expressions.

There are a few special ones that are permanent, for example C.S.Lewis is from Belfast and there is a mural to Narnia in the city.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Civilization and Its Enemies: The Next Stage of History* by Lee Harris

"They forget that in time of danger, in the face of the Enemy, they must trust and confide in each other, or perish.

They forget, in short, that there has ever been a category of human experience called the Enemy. And that, before 9/11, was what had happened to us. The very concept of the Enemy had been banished from our moral and political vocabulary. An enemy was just a friend we hadnt done enough for  yet. Or perhaps there had been a misunderstanding, or an oversight on our part  something that we could correct. And this means that that our first task is that we must try to grasp what the concept of the Enemy really means.

The Enemy is someone who is willing to die in order to kill you. And while it is true that the Enemy always hates us for a reason  it is his reason, and not ours."


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do you think I am - a professional cook? :-D No to a dehydrator, no to a food processor and no idea what I'd do with tomato dust from my blender!
> 
> Would it go well in a Bloody Mary? (no to those too - but I have to do something with the dust!)


That`s why I call you Gifty...because you`re gifted in everything you do.♥
I`m going to borrow Bills food dehydrator soon and try the recipe for myself. Although I`m sure it won`t be as nice with shop bought tomatoes. Then if I like them I`ll buy a food dehydrator for myself.
i`d better hurry up though as it`s nearly deer season here in WV and Bill likes to make his only venison jerky in his dehydrator, That`s why he bought it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Never forget 9-11-01. 
Here`s a post I made at another site about this 13th anniversary.


I will never forget, nor forgive. And I will always remember this day for the rest of my life.

I`m sure sure we all know where we were that day. I know where I was At 8.30 am on September 11th 2001. I remember every detail like it was yesterday. It was a beautiful sunny morning, and I had just got back home after walking my sons to the school bus stop. I was rushing around getting my housework done so that I could watch ER on TNT at 9am. I can remember it as plain as day. My cat Percy was snoozing on the couch and I said that he`ll have to move as I`m getting the vacuum cleaner out.
A little before 9am I saw on the tv what looked like a disaster movie. I thought my cat Percy had sat on the remote control and the TNT channel was changed over to the news channel. I changed it back to TNT and saw the same images as before. It took me about a minute to realise that what I was watching was not a disaster movie, but that it was actually happening. I felt like my knees would buckle and I sat down quickly the horrors of that day unfolding before my eyes..
Instinct then kicked in and my first thought was to run to my sons school and bring them home. But then reality kicked in and I realised they would be safer where they were.

Not long afterwards my hubby called me from the maximum security prison he worked as a kitchen supervisor. He asked me if I watched the news and I said I did. I could hear cheering in the background and I asked hubby what the noise was, and with an anger in his voice I have never heard from him before or since, he told me that the muslim prison inmates were cheering..

Later that evening when our sons were in bed, hubby and I talked for hours. I was worried that hubby would be called back into the Navy as he had only retired 2 years previously. Hubby was raring to go and he was bitterly disappointed they didn't need him back.

Rest in Peace the 3000 innocent people who lost their lives that day. God Bless you all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> *Civilization and Its Enemies: The Next Stage of History* by Lee Harris
> 
> "They forget that in time of danger, in the face of the Enemy, they must trust and confide in each other, or perish.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gerslay. Do you see the face of evil in the cloud on the left? It is still alive and well. I pray for the destruction of this evil. God be with us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s why I call you Gifty...because you`re gifted in everything you do.♥
> I`m going to borrow Bills food dehydrator soon and try the recipe for myself. Although I`m sure it won`t be as nice with shop bought tomatoes. Then if I like them I`ll buy a food dehydrator for myself.
> i`d better hurry up though as it`s nearly deer season here in WV and Bill likes to make his only venison jerky in his dehydrator, That`s why he bought it.


you are so funny.

Oh, no! I just posted a photo I took of a beautiful fawn. Please do not eat her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> They've been doing murals since the very early 1900s and no for the most part they are not permanent; they change with the times and reflect current political trends as well as other expressions.
> 
> There are a few special ones that are permanent, for example C.S.Lewis is from Belfast and there is a mural to Narnia in the city.


txs - I'd like to visit there to see them. I love things like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s why I call you Gifty...because you`re gifted in everything you do.♥
> I`m going to borrow Bills food dehydrator soon and try the recipe for myself. Although I`m sure it won`t be as nice with shop bought tomatoes. Then if I like them I`ll buy a food dehydrator for myself.
> i`d better hurry up though as it`s nearly deer season here in WV and Bill likes to make his only venison jerky in his dehydrator, That`s why he bought it.


My sons use a dehydrator for deer jerky too. I have never mastered it. Always smelled like liquid smoke so I just let them have the dehydrator.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 6  Northern Ireland: Belfast Murals*
> 
> Things turned to the more serious when we took the Mural Tour in Belfast. There are some 3000 murals in the city; while most have a political point of view (Irish, British or International) depicting The Troubles in Ireland some commemorate other events in Irish history, Irish myths, and even green messages such as litter prevention.


We have murals in our town. Only history, no political ones. Those are very interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 7  Northern Ireland: Belfast  The Titanic*
> 
> We think of the Titanic as a British ship, but it was built in Belfast which at the time was the foremost city for shipbuilding. The museum was huge (5 floors) and takes you from the shipyard to the launch, from the fitting out of the cabins and the engine rooms to the maiden voyage, from the icebergs and the distress calls to the sinking, and even the aftermath of the the Titanic beneath Atlantic.


I know that was interesting to see. But distressing to hear all of the distress calls and the aftermath. There was an exhibit in Memphis Pyramid for the Titanic. I was upset over all the cries for help . I enjoyed everything else. The Victorian Era amazes me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


I love the bears. 
The hotel is pretty. Did you take a picture of the inside?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Civilization and Its Enemies: The Next Stage of History* by Lee Harris
> 
> "They forget that in time of danger, in the face of the Enemy, they must trust and confide in each other, or perish.
> 
> ...


It still takes my breath away to see these pictures. I was watching it live when the second tower got hit. So terrible!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. Never forget 9-11-01.
> Here`s a post I made at another site about this 13th anniversary.
> 
> I will never forget, nor forgive. And I will always remember this day for the rest of my life.
> ...


Thank you for the post Wendy.

In Remembrance of the Victims of Islam


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looking at all of the vacation pics, they are great, now back to work.

I'm back, great was not a strong enough word...they are exceptionally beautiful and of professional quality.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


Just beautiful! Amazing pictures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Gerslay. Do you see the face of evil in the cloud on the left? It is still alive and well. I pray for the destruction of this evil. God be with us.


I saw the goat head in the pic.. I pray for it's destruction too. Praying for nothing else to happens on this date.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please join me on the topic I just started in General Chit-Chat. It's called "Chef in Bedlam". We all have to eat. A lot of us enjoy cooking. I think this will be a happy place where anyone can go.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the bears.
> The hotel is pretty. Did you take a picture of the inside?


I only took this one CB; this is the restaurant facing the lake (where we ate outside on the patio). We went through the doors on the right to get to the patio.

We walked through the hotel, shops, etc. and a great art gallery.

Bought a few gifts for family members but spent most of our time outside (can't pass up the views)!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I only took this one CB; this is the restaurant facing the lake (where we ate outside on the patio). We went through the doors on the right to get to the patio.
> 
> We walked through the hotel, shops, etc. and a great art gallery.
> 
> Bought a few gifts for family members but spent most of our time outside (can't pass up the views)!


I don't blame you for staying outside. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. Never forget 9-11-01.
> Here`s a post I made at another site about this 13th anniversary.
> 
> I will never forget, nor forgive. And I will always remember this day for the rest of my life.
> ...


Amazing story Wendy. However, the ending turned my stomach. I'm so disappointed in our present Admin, I cannot even talk about it. Prayers and thoughts go to all those who lost their loved ones on that tragic day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank you for the post Wendy.
> 
> In Remembrance of the Victims of Islam


beautiful Gali


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw the goat head in the pic.. I pray for it's destruction too. Praying for nothing else to happens on this date.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you for staying outside. Thanks for the pictures.


I'm so behind with my photos, but you're welcome.

Time for another Cookie Contest!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so behind with my photos, but you're welcome.
> 
> Time for another Cookie Contest!


I hope you'll all post your great cookie recipes on "Chef in Bedlam".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://mail.aol.com/38727-416/aol-6/en-us/Suite.aspx
Join us in National Repentance Conference Calls

THURSDAY, 9/11
12:15 ET, 1:15 ET and 3:15 ET
Call (712) 432-0075 (then code 1412452#)
America is in rapid departure from God

Our country is in a deep spiral of moral and spiritual descent. As believers, this fact is starkly clear. The Bible declares that such things lead to national judgment. The biblical warning signs of national judgment that appeared in the last days of ancient Israel are now reappearing on American soil (The Harbinger, Jonathan Cahn). The Bible declares that the prayers and repentance of Gods people can help facilitate, repentance, revival, healing, and restoration.

This has resulted in 9/11 Pray  a Day of Prayer and Repentance for God throughout the nation appointed for September 11, 2014. It was first sounded by Joseph Farah, of World Net Daily and producer of The Isaiah 9:10 Judgment. The call was early affirmed by Jonathan Cahn, Michele Bachmann, Greg Laurie, Chuck Norris, etc. and kept spreading.

9/11 Pray: National Day of Prayer and Repentance is appointed for believers across the nation to pray according to the pattern in 2 Chronicles 7:14 If My people who are called by name will humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their evil ways, I will hear from heaven, forgive their sin, and heal their land.

It will be a day for believers to humble themselves, pray, to seek Gods face, and to turn, in repentance, from their sinful ways and having done that, to pray and intercede for America, for Gods mercy and purpose, for revival.

This is being initiated and led by the Spirit of God moving on the hearts of believers and leaders across the nation, and not by any one organization or effort.

It is a call for both individual and corporate prayer and repentance. It is open to all believers. Any individual, any church, any ministry, any Bible study, any leader can join in  with individual prayer, prayer services, gatherings in church, gatherings in ones region, town or city, media events, fasting, intercession, worship, etc.However the Lord leads.

How You Can Be Part: Spread the Word, Send, forward, post this, to as many people as possible, let your pastors/ congregations/ people know

Get Further Information/Posts  The 9/11 Pray How To Guide  The Declaration  Etc. (You can google, 9/11 Pray - 9/11 Day of Prayer, etc.) Stay In Touch For Updates

Most Importantly: Pray and be led by the Lord as to what you can plan and do  and Go For It!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> They've been doing murals since the very early 1900s and no for the most part they are not permanent; they change with the times and reflect current political trends as well as other expressions.
> 
> There are a few special ones that are permanent, for example C.S.Lewis is from Belfast and there is a mural to Narnia in the city.


We have a few painted murals but City Council got all caught up in rules for displaying public art. A few of the Councilors seem to feel that they should be in control of everything - but civic elections will be held in Nov and maybe we'll see some changes. A town north of us has a large display of outdoor historical murals and they're very interesting.

Our business association has sponsored historical exhibits that are printed on aluminum panels - they make up an outdoor gallery. We've worked with the museum to get a good selection of photos and the plaques have been very well done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *Civilization and Its Enemies: The Next Stage of History* by Lee Harris
> 
> "They forget that in time of danger, in the face of the Enemy, they must trust and confide in each other, or perish.
> 
> ...


I'll never forget that day - it cut to the depth of my being.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for more beautiful photos KPG. We're getting a real treat on our virtual worldwide travels this week!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A real president during a time of disaster.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700031210084478


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Time will tell.http://www.westernjournalism.com/bang-watch-krauthammers-take-obamas-war-speech-completely-blows-pretense/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Gerslay. Do you see the face of evil in the cloud on the left? It is still alive and well. I pray for the destruction of this evil. God be with us.


Yes I see it. It is alive and well and very much still active. 
God bless us all.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Time will tell.http://www.westernjournalism.com/bang-watch-krauthammers-take-obamas-war-speech-completely-blows-pretense/


Thanks CB...I always look forward to Krauhammer's perspective.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

George is right.http://www.facebook.com/theACLJ/photos/a.75382170046.86248.58158120046/10152003438980047/?type=1&theater


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for intruding, but I owe all of you and Mojave an apology. She was riled a couple of weeks ago about Muslim students on her campus requesting authority to organize Shariah patrols. I honestly thought she was kidding and your outrage was (at best) a gross overreaction. I was wrong. Yikes--what's next?

From NBC:

Salafist Muslim Group Forms 'Sharia Police' Patrol in Germany

MAINZ, Germany - Small groups of hardline Salafist Muslims have been patrolling the streets of a German city hoping to "influence and recruit young people," police said. The groups were seen in the western city of Wuppertal wearing bright orange reflective vests with "Shariah Police" on the back. "This was seen as a violation against Germanys public assembly law and charges were filed, police spokesman Andre Schwanicke told NBC News. Officials say they have increased the police presence in the city.

Meanwhile, a YouTube propaganda video from the German Salafist scene was posted online showing a poster with the English headline Shariah Controlled Zone, followed by images of Salafists recruiting young people and visiting gambling halls. The video is a new provocation and part of the Salafist propaganda, which shows that the scene does not acknowledge Germanys rule of law, Joerg Rademacher, spokesman for the states interior ministry said. Officials in Northrhein-Westphalia say that the Salafist scene in Germanys most populated state consists of approximately 1,800 members alone, of which 10 percent are considered to be violent extremists.

"An appearance that intimidates, unsettles and provokes will not be tolerated. There is no legitimation for this Shariah Police, Birgitta Radermacher, police chief of Wuppertal was quoted as saying in a statement.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

German Chocolate Pecan Pie Bars

Prep Time: 25 minutes

Cook Time: 59 minutes

Yield: 24 bars (about 2-inch square)

German Chocolate Pecan Pie Bars

Ingredients

3 cups pecan halves
1 & 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup confectioners' sugar
3/4 cup cold butter, cubed
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 & 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
3 large eggs
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
3/4 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350°.

Arrange pecans in a single layer of a shallow baking pan. Bake 8-10 minutes or until lightly toasted. Stir halfway through baking.

Line bottom and sides of a 9"x 13" baking pan with aluminum foil, leaving an overhang on two short sides. Grease foil.

Whisk together flour, confectioners' sugar, and cocoa. Add cold butter, and combine with a pastry blender* until mixture resembles coarse meal. Press mixture into bottom and about 3/4-inch up sides of prepared pan.

Bake crust for 15 minutes. Remove from oven and immediately sprinkle chocolate chips evenly over crust. Allow to cool on a wire rack at least 30 minutes.

Place eggs in a large mixing bowl, and beat lightly. Add brown sugar, corn syrup, and melted butter. Whisk together until smooth. Stir in coconut and pecans. Pour evenly over partially baked crust.

Bake 28-34 minutes, or until edges are golden and filling has set. Cool completely on a wire rack. Then, refrigerate for an hour.

Using foil overhang, lift bars from pan and place on a cutting board. Use a sharp knife to cut into bars.

Notes

*You can also mix crust ingredients in a food processor, but I prefer mixing this way.

Recipe adapted from Southern Living, September 2012.
http://www.bakeorbreak.com/2012/10/german-chocolate-pecan-pie-bars/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

1. I just found the KP section "Paradise Recipes" I don't know how long it's been around but I haven't seen it before. It looks like it's being organized by Rafiki but anyone can post to it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html

2. There is a KP 2014 Cookbook for downloading that looks to be very inclusive
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283003-1.html

3. KPG...I saw a lot of tomato recipes; here's just one...a slideshow of 27 tomatoe recipes
http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/tomatoes?xid=DISH090814TomatoRecipes


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Might as well interject my 2 cents worth regrding 9/11 - I know our parents felt the same anger - fear December 7, 1941 - when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor.My cousin who was in the U.S. Navy was there riding in a car across Hickham Field - jumped out of the car & seconds later a Jap plane machine gunned the car & it blew up. My cousin's wife & 2 children were living in Honolulu in military housing. Thankfully, none of them were injured. His wife & children were shipped back to Los Angeles.

My Dad was a railroad foreman - had men working for him - we all lived in Black Rock, Utah in a tiny railroad town. One of Daddy's men was a Japanese. The other men told "Mike" - that was his "American" name - if the Japs did anything they were going to kill him. Monday morning Dec. 8 1941, Mike didn't report for work. Daddy knew what had happened - Mike had run away into the Utah desert. Daddy & the local sheriff took off in the sheriff's car - drove into the desert hunting for Mike. They found him. The sheriff put Mike into the local jail for his safety & when the next train came through Black Rock heading toward the west coast, they put Mike on the train & he was eventually put into 1 of the Japanese west coast camps. My parents said Mike was the nicest man. I was only 2 years old & the only baby living in Black Rock. Mommy & Daddy said Mike was just crazy about me. He gave me a small, wood chest that I still have to this day with treasures in it. Every time I look at it I think of Mike. I might have told y'all this story previously, but it bears repeating. War is hell.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry for intruding, but I owe all of you and Mojave an apology. She was riled a couple of weeks ago about Muslim students on her campus requesting authority to organize Shariah patrols. I honestly thought she was kidding and your outrage was (at best) a gross overreaction. I was wrong. Yikes--what's next?
> 
> From NBC:
> 
> ...


I recently read wherein these like Muslim patrols are forming in - it was either England or France - can't remember which country 'cause I read so much - nevertheless - they're forming to patrol the streets in "their" neighborhoods to enforce sharia law.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> 1. I just found the KP section "Paradise Recipes" I don't know how long it's been around but I haven't seen it before. It looks like it's being organized by Rafiki but anyone can post to it.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html
> 
> 2. There is a KP 2014 Cookbook for downloading that looks to be very inclusive
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> 1. I just found the KP section "Paradise Recipes" I don't know how long it's been around but I haven't seen it before. It looks like it's being organized by Rafiki but anyone can post to it.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html
> 
> 2. There is a KP 2014 Cookbook for downloading that looks to be very inclusive
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> 1. I just found the KP section "Paradise Recipes" I don't know how long it's been around but I haven't seen it before. It looks like it's being organized by Rafiki but anyone can post to it.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html
> 
> 2. There is a KP 2014 Cookbook for downloading that looks to be very inclusive
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I recently read wherein these like Muslim patrols are forming in - it was either England or France - can't remember which country 'cause I read so much - nevertheless - they're forming to patrol the streets in "their" neighborhoods to enforce sharia law.


Apparently they're also trotting around London imposing "the will of Allah" on folks visiting pubs, women wearing their skirts above their knees, and so on. It's no surprise they're targeting two areas of the world (England and Germany) where folks are uniformly polite and restrained in public--imagine the reception those weirdos would get here! They'd be run out of town on a rail in about two seconds--if they were lucky.

Ugh.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't know what happened above - but tried 3 times thanking "whoever" for our KP cookbook. I'm printing it as I type.

THANK YOU!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

KP members are just so awesome and creative. That cookbook is wonderful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


Beautiful countryside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Don't know what happened above - but tried 3 times thanking "whoever" for our KP cookbook. I'm printing it as I type.
> 
> THANK YOU!


Your welcome Georgiegirl. Do you know you have one hour to go back and "Edit" your post? You still have to leave something there but that's why you'll often see someone post...Ooops....or Dbl Post...or some such!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry for intruding, but I owe all of you and Mojave an apology. She was riled a couple of weeks ago about Muslim students on her campus requesting authority to organize Shariah patrols. I honestly thought she was kidding and your outrage was (at best) a gross overreaction. I was wrong. Yikes--what's next?
> 
> From NBC:
> 
> ...


Thank you Susan...apology accepted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2014/09/11/Barack-Obama-September-11th-2001-A-Failure-of-Empathy Read the comments after the post. We are not the only ones that think that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a new movie about Israel and Hebrew Roots. The website for the file is
http://letthelionroar.com Kevin Sorbo.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Okay, back to our trip. It's taking me longer to put up the pictures than it did to actually take them! :shock:
> 
> *Day 6 - Northern Ireland: The Giants Causeway*
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Your welcome Georgiegirl. Do you know you have one hour to go back and "Edit" your post? You still have to leave something there but that's why you'll often see someone post...Ooops....or Dbl Post...or some such!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks for the info/lesson Gerslay - didn't know what you told me. Think to myself at times I'm fortunate to simply be able to write & post what I do. Whew! Always so much to learn when it comes to computers, isn't there?

Again, my many thanks for the cookbook. I'm printing a copy for my DD. She's a good cook & will like it much. But then I tell everyone she gets her cooking skills from me --- her Mommy. Yeah sure - honestly don't know where she got her cooking knowledge - perhaps it's like lots of things, she was just born with a cooking gene. Me? Not so much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Update to Tomato Pie Recipe*

Hi All, I made this tonight and realized I need to edit the recipe slightly. Draining the tomatoes in a colander works, but slowly. If you use that method drain your tomatoes in sections for at least 20 mins or more. (I still patted removed them, put them on paper towels, and patted them dry).

Easier is what I remembered I do; I layout double layers of paper towels, place the peeled/sliced tomatoes on the paper towels and top with more towels. Then keep patting, let sit about 5-10 mins then change out the top and bottom paper towels and repeat two more times. You want to remove as much of the moisture as you can.

I also did two layers in the pie shell; tomatoes, basil and onion, salt & pepper then repeat (then top with mayo/cheese mixture).

I would think you could add crumbled cooked bacon or bacon bits to the mayo/cheese mixture as well. Or add bacon bits on top when right out of the oven (don't cook them just sitting on top or they'll probably burn).

I'll let you know how it tastes once I know!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Update to Tomato Pie Recipe*
> 
> Hi All, I made this tonight and realized I need to edit the recipe slightly. Draining the tomatoes in a colander works, but slowly. If you use that method drain your tomatoes in sections for at least 20 mins or more. (I still patted removed them, put them on paper towels, and patted them dry).
> 
> ...


Interesting! Could you drain the tomatoes like you do with eggplant and weight it with a plate or two while its draining?

What is the consistency of the toms when done...total mush...some structure...?

It sounds delicious...!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Interesting! Could you drain the tomatoes like you do with eggplant and weight it with a plate or two while its draining?
> 
> What is the consistency of the toms when done...total mush...some structure...?
> 
> It sounds delicious...!


OK, we didn't love it. The tastes are great together, but neither of us cared for the mayo base. Not horrible, but not great. I'm going to go back to making my favorite quiche recipe and substitute tomatoes for meats and add the basil and perhaps the bacon and a mix of baby swiss and cheddar cheese.

Quiches set up much better; this served as a pie, but fairly soft.

Can't win them all, but I couldn't find my proven recipe. I did used 3.5 more tomatoes though. :-D Next, salsa! Ole!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Update to Tomato Pie Recipe*
> 
> Hi All, I made this tonight and realized I need to edit the recipe slightly. Draining the tomatoes in a colander works, but slowly. If you use that method drain your tomatoes in sections for at least 20 mins or more. (I still patted removed them, put them on paper towels, and patted them dry).
> 
> ...


If one used Plum Tomatoes, would that mean less draining? Thank you for the updates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Interesting! Could you drain the tomatoes like you do with eggplant and weight it with a plate or two while its draining?
> 
> What is the consistency of the toms when done...total mush...some structure...?
> 
> It sounds delicious...!


Mine had good tomato structure, but the mayo/cheese mix was too much for our tastes. Perhaps cut the mayo to 1/2 cup?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If one used Plum Tomatoes, would that mean less draining? Thank you for the updates.


Good idea! You'd need a lot of them, but I didn't think the tomatoes were the problem, they were as good as when they went into the oven. The top wasn't good enough for us.

BTW: I cooked it 20 mins longer than the recipe suggested too, however, that is common for my oven.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This is fun - like our own Denim Test Kitchen!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for the info/lesson Gerslay - didn't know what you told me. Think to myself at times I'm fortunate to simply be able to write & post what I do. Whew! Always so much to learn when it comes to computers, isn't there?
> 
> Again, my many thanks for the cookbook. I'm printing a copy for my DD. She's a good cook & will like it much. But then I tell everyone she gets her cooking skills from me --- her Mommy. Yeah sure - honestly don't know where she got her cooking knowledge - perhaps it's like lots of things, she was just born with a cooking gene. Me? Not so much.


This is what I told you: Look at the bottom of your most recent post and you will see five boxes; 'reply' - 'quote reply' - 'edit' - 'add new attachment' - 'report abuse'.

The 'edit' function allows you for one hour to correct your post (fix spelling errors, change of opinion, delete double post, etc.). The only thing is you cannot totally delete a post, you must leave something there whether it be a period mark, another thought, or a simple 'ooops'!

Auntie Mame says you can do this!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is fun - like our own Denim Test Kitchen![/quo
> 
> 
> 
> I love to feed people!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> This is what I told you: Look at the bottom of your most recent post and you will see five boxes; 'reply' - 'quote reply' - 'edit' - 'add new attachment' - 'report abuse'.
> 
> The 'edit' function allows you for one hour to correct your post (fix spelling errors, change of opinion, delete double post, etc.). The only thing is you cannot totally delete a post, you must leave something there whether it be a period mark, another thought, or a simple 'ooops'!
> 
> Auntie Mame says you can do this!


Again Auntie, I'll do my best to do it "right" from now on...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mine had good tomato structure, but the mayo/cheese mix was too much for our tastes. Perhaps cut the mayo to 1/2 cup?


I guess I'll wait until you perfect it or find your original recipe.

There's a recipe called Philly Tomato Pie, but its open more like a pizza. I've never tried it but it might use up a few tomatoes!

Thanks for trying though...you're a peach!

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My grandson's favorite bread is a french bread dough. I use a large iron skittle . Grease it will olive oil. Spread the dough out rub olive oil on it, then let it rise. Before you cook it put mozzarella cheese on top and tomato slices. If you like garlic put in on after about 15 minutes. Cook at 350 for 25-30 minutes. You can add dry spices after cooking if you like.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Again Auntie, I'll do my best to do it "right" from now on...


Right on!

(I didn't mean me, Auntie Mame, although I always wanted to be her; I meant your own Auntie Mame who sounds more like the real thing!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > This is fun - like our own Denim Test Kitchen![/quo
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People love for me to feed them. :shock: :lol:


Me too, but I (unfortunately) also love my cooking


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Right on!
> 
> (I didn't mean me, Auntie Mame, although I always wanted to be her; I meant your own Auntie Mame who sounds more like the real thing!)


Oh, you meant my own, real life Auntie Mame - my very own, most precious Aunt Julie - my South American - Peru & Bolivia - traveling companion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People love for me to feed them. :shock: :lol:


 :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> !


I want this sweatshirt!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another bear video on the news tonight - this one from Fairmont Hot Springs golf course. Cute and funny, but the guy was an idiot to get that close to a cub - looked like a couple more bears in the background.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's favorite bread is a french bread dough. I use a large iron skittle . Grease it will olive oil. Spread the dough out rub olive oil on it, then let it rise. Before you cook it put mozzarella cheese on top and tomato slices. If you like garlic put in on after about 15 minutes. Cook at 350 for 25-30 minutes. You can add dry spices after cooking if you like.


That sounds good. Do you use a breadmaker for your dough?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> !


Love that sweatshirt! Add "and a couple of cats" and it would be absolutely perfect!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> !


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another bear video on the news tonight - this one from Fairmont Hot Springs golf course. Cute and funny, but the guy was an idiot to get that close to a cub - looked like a couple more bears in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> !


Hey, I want 1 also....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good. Do you use a breadmaker for your dough?


Yes . I use my breadmaker and my Kitchen Aid mixers. Depends what mood I am in. I don't like the bread cooked in the maker so just make the dough and then cook it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was funny. I can't believe that man got so close. I would be afraid their Mama would get me.
> Men are stupid. Just sayin'.


These guys sure were :roll: - When I heard the voices on the video I thought they were up on the condo decks. The week before, there was a hunter that got between a mama grizzly and her cubs and he was mauled to death.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . I use my breadmaker and my Kitchen Aid mixers. Depends what mood I am in. I don't like the bread cooked in the maker so just make the dough and then cook it.


I used to have a breadmaker, but gave it away after DH stopped eating bread about 12 years ago. I loved the smell of baking bread, but usually only ate the end crust while it was still warm and the DH ate the rest of the loaf. He started eating small amounts of bread and buns a few years ago. Maybe I'll get him a breadmaker for Christmas :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to have a breadmaker, but gave it away after DH stopped eating bread about 12 years ago. I loved the smell of baking bread, but usually only ate the end crust while it was still warm and the DH ate the rest of the loaf. He started eating small amounts of bread and buns a few years ago. Maybe I'll get him a breadmaker for Christmas :XD:


When my kids were small they were allergic to wheat. I had to make bread and cookies out of oat bran or rice flour. There was a bakery in Stuttgart where Dh worked on the RR. They had good bakery food where we got some things. I kinda got the idea's from them for the bread. They used soybean flour too. I first learned to make bread in Home Ec. I know how to make it the old fashion way but why bother when you can use a bread maker. I have had 2 that I wore out. Then I got one that made 2 lb. loaves I didn't like it because the crust was too hard. I stopped using it and used my mixer with dough hook. I have bought everyone on our family a bread maker. My mother gave me her's that I had bought her. She would rather I use it and make her the bread. 
What can you dh not eat? Is it the wheat?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my kids were small they were allergic to wheat. I had to make bread and cookies out of oat bran or rice flour. There was a bakery in Stuttgart where Dh worked on the RR. They had good bakery food where we got some things. I kinda got the idea's from them for the bread. They used soybean flour too. I first learned to make bread in Home Ec. I know how to make it the old fashion way but why bother when you can use a bread maker. I have had 2 that I wore out. Then I got one that made 2 lb. loaves I didn't like it because the crust was too hard. I stopped using it and used my mixer with dough hook. I have bought everyone on our family a bread maker. My mother gave me her's that I had bought her. She would rather I use it and make her the bread.
> What can you dh not eat? Is it the wheat?


When my DD was still living at home my DH & I took a trip out-of-town. While we were gone my DD decided she'd make a loaf of bread in our bread maker. She made 1 small mistake - didn't read the directions - can't remember exactly how much yeast the recipe said to use - possibly a tablespoon or something close to that - anyway, she used the whole jar of yeast - the WHOLE JAR - she said after a while she noticed the bread dough "foaming" out of the machine. It scared her to death! She thought she'd broken the machine. When we got home she didn't mention her little mishap to me. The next time I went to use the machine I couldn't figure out what this funny, crusty-dust like stuff was on/in the machine? DD finally confessed to her Mama what she'd done. A good laugh was had between DD & her Mama.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my kids were small they were allergic to wheat. I had to make bread and cookies out of oat bran or rice flour. There was a bakery in Stuttgart where Dh worked on the RR. They had good bakery food where we got some things. I kinda got the idea's from them for the bread. They used soybean flour too. I first learned to make bread in Home Ec. I know how to make it the old fashion way but why bother when you can use a bread maker. I have had 2 that I wore out. Then I got one that made 2 lb. loaves I didn't like it because the crust was too hard. I stopped using it and used my mixer with dough hook. I have bought everyone on our family a bread maker. My mother gave me her's that I had bought her. She would rather I use it and make her the bread.
> What can you dh not eat? Is it the wheat?


What a surprise to see Stuttgart in your post - some of our extended family live in the German Stuttgart!

I've never made bread from scratch - just with the breadmaker or frozen loaves. MIL used to bake wonderful bread; by the time I met her, she had a gas stove but until the late 70's she used a wood stove. With 8 kids and a lot of drop-in visitors, she made a lot of bread.

DH used to eat a lot of bread, cereal and baked goods. Too much wheat probably overloaded his system and it was easier for him to give it up altogether than cut back. A couple of years ago he started eating small amounts of bread again and it hasn't been a problem.

Did your kids outgrow their allergy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD was still living at home my DH & I took a trip out-of-town. While we were gone my DD decided she'd make a loaf of bread in our bread maker. She made 1 small mistake - didn't read the directions - can't remember exactly how much yeast the recipe said to use - possibly a tablespoon or something close to that - anyway, she used the whole jar of yeast - the WHOLE JAR - she said after a while she noticed the bread dough "foaming" out of the machine. It scared her to death! She thought she'd broken the machine. When we got home she didn't mention her little mishap to me. The next time I went to use the machine I couldn't figure out what this funny, crusty-dust like stuff was on/in the machine? DD finally confessed to her Mama what she'd done. A good laugh was had between DD & her Mama.


Funny after the fact, but I can see why she would have been scared at all that dough expanding :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> !


I want one, too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This is what is looks like to lead, be a man of conviction and stand for what is true and right. Ted Cruz was good to walk away from this group. Not surprisingly, the loud-mouthed minority ruined a good thing. From Cruz we see a man who handles the ignorant and bigoted as they should be (ignored).

_Ted Cruz: Hatred, Bigotry, Opposition to Israel Led Me to Leaving Event_
by MATTHEW BOYLE 10 Sep 2014 (bold emphasis added)

Reports surfaced Wednesday night that Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) was "booed off the stage" at an event hosted by a purportedly Christian organization.
Cruz, the keynote speaker at the new "In Defense Of Christians" organization's dinner in Washington DC, had offered the crowd--a number of whom were Christians from the Middle East, including Palestinian Christians--public support for Israel. After doing so, some members of the crowd booed at Cruz, and they persisted until he left the stage, noting their hatred and saying he can't stand with them if they don't stand with Israel.

"Tonight, in Washington, should have been a night of unity as we came together for the inaugural event for a group that calls itself 'In Defense of Christians.' Instead, it unfortunately deteriorated into a shameful display of bigotry and hatred," Cruz said in a statement provided to Breitbart News. "When I spoke in strong support of Israel and the Jewish people, who are being persecuted and murdered by the same vicious terrorists who are also slaughtering Christians, many Christians in the audience applauded. But, sadly, a vocal and angry minority of attendees at the conference tried to shout down my expression of solidarity with Israel."

*Cruz continued in his statement by noting that detractors "cannot shout down the truth," and the American people "should not shy away from expressing the truth, even in the face of--especially in the face of--ignorance and bigotry."

"I told the attendees that those who hate Israel also hate America," Cruz said. "That those who hate Jews also hate Christians. And that anyone who hates Israel and the Jewish people is not following the teachings of Christ. *

These statements were met with angry boos. I went on to tell the crowd that Christians in the Middle East have no better friend than Israel. That Christians can practice their faith free of persecution in Israel. And that ISIS, al Qaeda, Hamas, and Hezbollah, along with their state sponsors in Syria and Iran, are all part of the same cancer, murdering Christians and Jews alike. Hate is hate, and murder is murder."

Cruz said he wanted to speak at this event to highlight the threat of ISIS to Christians and Jews worldwide, and he is disappointed that the people there did not agree with him on that.

"I came to this event tonight to help shine a light on the tragic persecution and slaughter of Christians by ISIS and Islamic radicals throughout the Middle East. American leaders have been far too silent as to this horrific evil," Cruz said. "But bigotry and hatred have no place in this discussion. Antisemitism is a corrosive evil, and it reared its ugly head tonight."

Because of the "bigotry and hatred," Cruz said he had to leave the event.
"After just a few minutes, I had no choice," Cruz said. "I told them that if you will not stand with Israel, if you will not stand with the Jews, then I will not stand with you. And then I walked off the stage."


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is what is looks like to lead, be a man of conviction and stand for what is true and right. Ted Cruz was good to walk away from this group. Not surprisingly, the loud-mouthed minority ruined a good thing. From Cruz we see a man who handles the ignorant and bigoted as they should be (ignored).
> 
> _Ted Cruz: Hatred, Bigotry, Opposition to Israel Led Me to Leaving Event_
> by MATTHEW BOYLE 10 Sep 2014 (bold emphasis added)
> ...


I saw some of this last night and was so pleased to see a man of conviction do the right thing; to stand with those who will support Israel, and to walk away from those who won't.

BRAVO!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I saw some of this last night and was so pleased to see a man of conviction do the right thing; to stand with those who will support Israel, and to walk away from those who won't.
> 
> BRAVO!


NPR had a segment that said Obama's plan will work if there are three miracles. Start praying...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Another T


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Another T


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to have a breadmaker, but gave it away after DH stopped eating bread about 12 years ago. I loved the smell of baking bread, but usually only ate the end crust while it was still warm and the DH ate the rest of the loaf. He started eating small amounts of bread and buns a few years ago. Maybe I'll get him a breadmaker for Christmas :XD:


I could never give up eating bread. I can easily give up desserts, but bread, no way. I love good rolls, croissants, warm bread for dipping.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> These guys sure were :roll: - When I heard the voices on the video I thought they were up on the condo decks. The week before, there was a hunter that got between a mama grizzly and her cubs and he was mauled to death.


It was so cute watching the bear play with the flag. I, too, was surprised at how close the men where to the bears, though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> NPR had a segment that said Obama's plan will work if there are three miracles. Start praying...


what three miracles? :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> what three miracles? :-D


1) Getting enough other countries to get on board.

You can listen to this:

http://onpoint.wbur.org/2014/09/11/obama-speech-isis

Click on the triangle (red box) above Obama's picture.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> 1) Getting enough other countries to get on board.
> 
> You can listen to this:
> 
> ...


Sorry - not the right one. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry - not the right one. I'll try to find it.


This is the one I am talking about, but I cannot find the video. Maybe you can.

http://onpoint.wbur.org/2014/09/12/week-in-the-news-obama-isis-congress


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a surprise to see Stuttgart in your post - some of our extended family live in the German Stuttgart!
> 
> I've never made bread from scratch - just with the breadmaker or frozen loaves. MIL used to bake wonderful bread; by the time I met her, she had a gas stove but until the late 70's she used a wood stove. With 8 kids and a lot of drop-in visitors, she made a lot of bread.
> 
> ...


Yes they were allergic to milk too. Two of them critic acid. Also lots of grass and tree allergies . They all three had to take shots and so did I for trees and grasses. Seems like they would drop one allergy for another. It was crazy here knowing what to cook for them. We all do whatever we want and eat what every we want now except my dd can't eat beans now.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK this is for you.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152153792271668


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ....


 :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> ....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:


the last one is for my Southern Friends....so funny!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> the last one is for my Southern Friends....so funny!!


It is so true. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WB this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/thv11/photos/a.88702903553.101952.68455493553/10152696714613554/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

been a bit late of sorts sick then table top went out, then lap top froze, then Tablet went out and in.

Just busy with life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> been a bit late of sorts sick then table top went out, then lap top froze, then Tablet went out and in.
> 
> Just busy with life.


I have missed you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WB this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/thv11/photos/a.88702903553.101952.68455493553/10152696714613554/?type=1&theater


Bumpy....thank you so much. That was fascinating.
Looks like a cold winter according to this....

*LITTLE ROCK, Ark. (KTHV)  If you caught "THV11 at Noon" on Friday, you heard meteorologist Tom Brannon speaking about persimmon seeds. This was after he received photos from viewers depicting cut-open persimmon seeds.

So far this year, folks have seen a spoon-shape inside persimmon seeds. The folklore behind it details that when a spoon is seen inside the seed it means winter will include heavy and wet snow. If a fork is seen, it's said to mean a mild winter is in store; and if a knife-shape is seen, an icy winter is predicted.

So far, the persimmon seed forecast shows a pretty cold winter We'll see how it pans out! *


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....thank you so much. That was fascinating.
> Looks like a cold winter according to this....
> 
> *LITTLE ROCK, Ark. (KTHV)  If you caught "THV11 at Noon" on Friday, you heard meteorologist Tom Brannon speaking about persimmon seeds. This was after he received photos from viewers depicting cut-open persimmon seeds.
> ...


Our cold is not your cold. Yours is worse.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> been a bit late of sorts sick then table top went out, then lap top froze, then Tablet went out and in.
> 
> Just busy with life.


Hi Lady of the Yarn...glad to see you back online...hope your feeling better!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*For your weekend pleasure: Classic Movies Redone*


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they were allergic to milk too. Two of them critic acid. Also lots of grass and tree allergies . They all three had to take shots and so did I for trees and grasses. Seems like they would drop one allergy for another. It was crazy here knowing what to cook for them. We all do whatever we want and eat what every we want now except my dd can't eat beans now.


Gosh, that would be quite the challenge for meals when the kids were young. Glad they mostly outgrew it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> ....


that was a good chuckle; thanks Gali


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152153792271668


Thanks CB; I've seen her interviewed before and I pray more people in Germany are listening to her message. Both Germany and The Netherlands have welcomed many Muslims into their countries and their has been a growth of radical Islamist movements. A Dutch film maker was murdered after he worked with a Muslim woman who was critical of Islam's treatment of women. I hope that people's eyes in Western countries are being opened to the dangers of radical Islam and that restrictions are put on their activities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am computerless for a few days. I am posting from a friends computer. I attended an informational meeting on Common core. It is even worse than I thought. I started a thread on Common Core: the dumbing down of our schools. I will post some links on that thread after I get my new computer set up.


Sorry Joey; I hope your computer is fixed up soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> been a bit late of sorts sick then table top went out, then lap top froze, then Tablet went out and in.
> 
> Just busy with life.


Happy to see you Yarnie; a Pooh hug to say I've missed you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *For your weekend pleasure: Classic Movies Redone*


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for missing me. I miss myself too.

I am working on a sweater for DIL want to finish it before end of month. So I can start another one for other DIL and finish it at end of OCT. Then am going to try and learn how to make socks for my sons for Christmas. As I would really like to learn how to and it would be nice to know what and how to do.

It is 38 degress out tonight more like late fall or early winter. But warm up sometime next week. 

Thanks WCK for the hugs, and CB and Gerslay, hubby and I laughing at pictures. Havn't caught up with it all but will try tomorrow or next week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *For your weekend pleasure: Classic Movies Redone*


OHHHHH how funny! I am breaking my chair! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for missing me. I miss myself too.
> 
> I am working on a sweater for DIL want to finish it before end of month. So I can start another one for other DIL and finish it at end of OCT. Then am going to try and learn how to make socks for my sons for Christmas. As I would really like to learn how to and it would be nice to know what and how to do.
> 
> ...


I bet you finish the sweater before I finish the socks. You are really doing alot of knitting. I would love to be on your Christmas list.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for missing me. I miss myself too.
> 
> I am working on a sweater for DIL want to finish it before end of month. So I can start another one for other DIL and finish it at end of OCT. Then am going to try and learn how to make socks for my sons for Christmas. As I would really like to learn how to and it would be nice to know what and how to do.
> 
> ...


You've been getting lots of knitting done - looks like you're well ahead of schedule. Hope we get to see them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been trying to finish my lilac summer top that I have been knitting for too long. At first, I couldn't get the stitch pattern that I wanted and before that my brain wasn't working well enough to get the gauge going right. Now I am happy with the stitch and gauge, and the pattern is the one that I created for the navy shell that I made and liked early in the summer. But, I am at the point that I am bored with it. So, I look at patterns, read KP, and do housework.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been trying to finish my lilac summer top that I have been knitting for too long. At first, I couldn't get the stitch pattern that I wanted and before that my brain wasn't working well enough to get the gauge going right. Now I am happy with the stitch and gauge, and the pattern is the one that I created for the navy shell that I made and liked early in the summer. But, I am at the point that I am bored with it. So, I look at patterns, read KP, and do housework.


Sorry about that have known what you are going through. I get bored doing same pattern too.

Lovely morning here not low 40's right now up from 38. Heat wave.

Joey if you get back on seems I am not to post about Wisconsin. But I did. Am tired of NJG running our state down. Seem to me she should more than have enough problems with her state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've been getting lots of knitting done - looks like you're well ahead of schedule. Hope we get to see them.


Yes but that is just a plan, how many years have I ended up saying after not finishing before Christmas. Have a head start on next years Christmas (meaning if not done will be 2015's christmas presents) :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been trying to finish my lilac summer top that I have been knitting for too long. At first, I couldn't get the stitch pattern that I wanted and before that my brain wasn't working well enough to get the gauge going right. Now I am happy with the stitch and gauge, and the pattern is the one that I created for the navy shell that I made and liked early in the summer. But, I am at the point that I am bored with it. So, I look at patterns, read KP, and do housework.


That is what I do when I am in that mood. I try to do a few rows to feel like I am working on a project. Also I won't start another one. If I did that I would never finish one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been trying to finish my lilac summer top that I have been knitting for too long. At first, I couldn't get the stitch pattern that I wanted and before that my brain wasn't working well enough to get the gauge going right. Now I am happy with the stitch and gauge, and the pattern is the one that I created for the navy shell that I made and liked early in the summer. But, I am at the point that I am bored with it. So, I look at patterns, read KP, and do housework.


Would it help to take a break and work on another small project and then go back to your top?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about that have known what you are going through. I get boredY doing same pattern too.
> 
> Lovely morning here not low 40's right now up from 38. Heat wave.
> 
> Joey if you get back on seems I am not to post about Wisconsin. But I did. Am tired of NJG running our state down. Seem to me she should more than have enough problems with her state.


You were right Yarnie - it wasn't very hard at all to find the facts of your state's finances. Since your Governor kept his position, he has been the target of many attacks from the left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but that is just a plan, how many years have I ended up saying after not finishing before Christmas. Have a head start on next years Christmas (meaning if not done will be 2015's christmas presents) :roll:


  I've done that too! I got 1 handwarmer done for DH and he will get the 2nd one this year :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about that have known what you are going through. I get bored doing same pattern too.
> 
> Lovely morning here not low 40's right now up from 38. Heat wave.
> 
> Joey if you get back on seems I am not to post about Wisconsin. But I did. Am tired of NJG running our state down. Seem to me she should more than have enough problems with her state.


Thanks Yarnie, I just have two or three projects that I am itching to start and so I feel anxious to put this one to bed.

Indiana was very cool this morning too. Of course, it is nearly fall, so we have to expect it. At least my garden is slowing down. Even the tomatoes are dwindling. I had some canning to do when we got back from a Scotland and Ireland. It seemed like everything needed attention and I even gave a lot of the last produce to neighbors.

DH and I leave for Florida in about a week. We stretch out our summers by spending some beach time there before we head home to get ready for winter. Yuck! Winter! I hate the thought of ice and snow. At least I will have a good visit with my DD2 since she and her family will be with us for Christmas. It sounds like many of D&P have projects going for Christmas gifts. Here I am knitting a summer top. I am too behind to worry about it, I guess.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would it help to take a break and work on another small project and then go back to your top?


I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.

Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.

The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for missing me. I miss myself too.
> 
> I am working on a sweater for DIL want to finish it before end of month. So I can start another one for other DIL and finish it at end of OCT. Then am going to try and learn how to make socks for my sons for Christmas. As I would really like to learn how to and it would be nice to know what and how to do.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see your sweaters, Yarnie. I know that only one is done, but you do lovely work. If you can share, it will probably inspire us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


I love the grey one. Want to order one.
The pink is beautiful!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


KC: Here's the red poncho I knitted for myself similar to the pink 1 you're wanting to knit. I couldn't photograph the detailed stitches such as cables, etc., but you get the idea. Knitted in 2 long pieces then woven together. It's not too small - it's not too BIG - just right! Quite warm & cozy - easy to just throw over other clothing. If any of you out here in KP land have never knitted a poncho nor worn 1, give it a try. 1st 1 I EVER wore was when I was in Peru/Bolivia with my very own Auntie Mame. That was about all the "Natives" wore there - both male & female. Auntie almost lived in her poncho. I bought myself a natural Alpaca poncho knit by Bolivian women - also a matching calf length skirt. It really is an awesome looking outfit when I wear both together - with knee hi black, suede boots.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> KC: Here's the red poncho I knitted for myself similar to the pink 1 you're wanting to knit. I couldn't photograph the detailed stitches such as cables, etc., but you get the idea. Knitted in 2 long pieces then woven together. It's not too small - it's not too BIG - just right! Quite warm & cozy - easy to just throw over other clothing. If any of you out here in KP land have never knitted a poncho nor worn 1, give it a try. 1st 1 I EVER wore was when I was in Peru/Bolivia with my very own Auntie Mame. That was about all the "Natives" wore there - both male & female. Auntie almost lived in her poncho. I bought myself a natural Alpaca poncho knit by Bolivian women - also a matching calf length skirt. It really is an awesome looking outfit when I wear both together - with knee hi black, suede boots.


It is beautiful. I love the color too. The pink one that I will make is for my niece's daughter, age 2 1/2. She loves pink, so I will have to get some pink yarn. If I can't find the pattern I want for the cardigan, I might make a poncho for myself with the deep blue yarn that I ordered. Ponchos are a big fashion statement this year.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are 3 of the Alpaca garments I bought in Bolivia - all natural colors - none dyed:
1. Poncho - Brownish colors
2. Skirt - Same - Brownish colors
3. Poncho - Blacks & Grays


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Here are 3 of the Alpaca garments I bought in Bolivia - all natural colors - none dyed:
> 1. Poncho - Brownish colors
> 2. Skirt - Same - Brownish colors
> 3. Poncho - Blacks & Grays


I love the gray one. Brown is a color that I seldom wear. The black and gray one is very striking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I just have two or three projects that I am itching to start and so I feel anxious to put this one to bed.
> 
> Indiana was very cool this morning too. Of course, it is nearly fall, so we have to expect it. At least my garden is slowing down. Even the tomatoes are dwindling. I had some canning to do when we got back from a Scotland and Ireland. It seemed like everything needed attention and I even gave a lot of the last produce to neighbors.
> 
> DH and I leave for Florida in about a week. We stretch out our summers by spending some beach time there before we head home to get ready for winter. Yuck! Winter! I hate the thought of ice and snow. At least I will have a good visit with my DD2 since she and her family will be with us for Christmas. It sounds like many of D&P have projects going for Christmas gifts. Here I am knitting a summer top. I am too behind to worry about it, I guess.


It was 96 last week today it is below 70. The temps will go back but hope not as hot. I am like you still in the summer. The last 2 days have rained so I haven't had to water my flowers. I am tired of hot but don't want it to get cold.
Hard to think about Christmas yet.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It is beautiful. I love the color too. The pink one that I will make is for my niece's daughter, age 2 1/2. She loves pink, so I will have to get some pink yarn. If I can't find the pattern I want for the cardigan, I might make a poncho for myself with the deep blue yarn that I ordered. Ponchos are a big fashion statement this year.


Well, didn't know I was going to be "fashionable" this year - Guess I'll have to wear my ponchos mucho. Many years they're so "out-of-fashion."


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I love the gray one. Brown is a color that I seldom wear. The black and gray one is very striking. Thanks for sharing.


As a rule I don't wear much brown either - Tend to favor blacks - I wear a black turtle-neck sweater when I wear the browns.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


The pink poncho is adorable. It will look wonderful on a 2 1/2 year old. The last one is magnificent. I so want one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Here are 3 of the Alpaca garments I bought in Bolivia - all natural colors - none dyed:
> 1. Poncho - Brownish colors
> 2. Skirt - Same - Brownish colors
> 3. Poncho - Blacks & Grays


I love the skirt and the black & gray poncho. I like your red poncho as well. I can't stand turtle neck like necklines so one like this would be perfect for me. I'm going to hunt for a pattern, you have inspired me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The pink poncho is adorable. It will look wonderful on a 2 1/2 year old. The last one is magnificent. I so want one.


Me too, but I just refuse to pay almost $200 for a sweater. Not if I can make it.

I think the pink poncho will work up quickly. I am at the point where I need a quick project. I don't know how Wendy can complete afghans so quickly and then just start another one. If I am doing a repetitive stitch pattern, I go to sleep knitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

All the ponchos are so pretty. The matching skirt and poncho is a knock-out 
outfit. I like ponchos. Was freezing at a parade when my co-mother-in-law let me borrow a poncho. It was so warm! Like being wrapped in a blanket.

I"m back from my trip -not feeling well so I may be on once n a while, maybe not for a while. They loved the chairs! 

Back later...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All the ponchos are so pretty. The matching skirt and poncho is a knock-out
> outfit. I like ponchos. Was freezing at a parade when my co-mother-in-law let me borrow a poncho. It was so warm! Like being wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> I"m back from my trip -not feeling well so I may be on once n a while, maybe not for a while. They loved the chairs!
> ...


Oh Bon I do hope you get better soon. Would not expect them not to love their chairs. They were so pretty and just the right size for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your ponchos Georgie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


The little one is so sweet just know you can do it.
I want the grey one too. It is beautiful .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back done now started the front. Did in White, as then she can wear it with anything. I just may get this done by months end. 

Have to make another of those sailor hats or what ever they were call. DIL's father said to big and now I have to make one with about 5 rows left out. Now that is one i do not want to do again. I made enough of them for last Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Back done now started the front. Did in White, as then she can wear it with anything. I just may get this done by months end.
> 
> Have to make another of those sailor hats or what ever they were call. DIL's father said to big and now I have to make one with about 5 rows left out. Now that is one i do not want to do again. I made enough of them for last Christmas.


I would hate to know I had to make that sailor hat again. Once was enough for me. I the earflaps loped sided . Had to rip out so wasn't thrilled about that. Then youngest son told me he hated it and wouldn't wear it. I think gs will wear it hunting this year. Someone better!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I just have two or three projects that I am itching to start and so I feel anxious to put this one to bed.
> 
> Indiana was very cool this morning too. Of course, it is nearly fall, so we have to expect it. At least my garden is slowing down. Even the tomatoes are dwindling. I had some canning to do when we got back from a Scotland and Ireland. It seemed like everything needed attention and I even gave a lot of the last produce to neighbors.
> 
> DH and I leave for Florida in about a week. We stretch out our summers by spending some beach time there before we head home to get ready for winter. Yuck! Winter! I hate the thought of ice and snow. At least I will have a good visit with my DD2 since she and her family will be with us for Christmas. It sounds like many of D&P have projects going for Christmas gifts. Here I am knitting a summer top. I am too behind to worry about it, I guess.


Something nice to look forward to - having your daughter and family spend Christmas with you. And you can cuddle with that new grandson of yours again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


"See a pattern here?" -- I do and I've had the same problem myself; very hard to say no once you've started making an item for some family members and others want one too. The all-in-ones were beautiful, but maybe the timing for the next 2 can be spread out by telling those asking that you won't have time to do them until the new year?

I love the little poncho and the cabled cardigan is gorgeous. I've never seen a pattern quite like it either. Too bad they don't sell just the pattern.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> All the ponchos are so pretty. The matching skirt and poncho is a knock-out
> outfit. I like ponchos. Was freezing at a parade when my co-mother-in-law let me borrow a poncho. It was so warm! Like being wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> I"m back from my trip -not feeling well so I may be on once n a while, maybe not for a while. They loved the chairs!
> ...


Oh Bon, be well friend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> KC: Here's the red poncho I knitted for myself similar to the pink 1 you're wanting to knit. I couldn't photograph the detailed stitches such as cables, etc., but you get the idea. Knitted in 2 long pieces then woven together. It's not too small - it's not too BIG - just right! Quite warm & cozy - easy to just throw over other clothing. If any of you out here in KP land have never knitted a poncho nor worn 1, give it a try. 1st 1 I EVER wore was when I was in Peru/Bolivia with my very own Auntie Mame. That was about all the "Natives" wore there - both male & female. Auntie almost lived in her poncho. I bought myself a natural Alpaca poncho knit by Bolivian women - also a matching calf length skirt. It really is an awesome looking outfit when I wear both together - with knee hi black, suede boots.


I love it! Where do I find the pattern?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd love to see your sweaters, Yarnie. I know that only one is done, but you do lovely work. If you can share, it will probably inspire us.


 :thumbup: me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It is beautiful. I love the color too. The pink one that I will make is for my niece's daughter, age 2 1/2. She loves pink, so I will have to get some pink yarn. If I can't find the pattern I want for the cardigan, I might make a poncho for myself with the deep blue yarn that I ordered. Ponchos are a big fashion statement this year.


How is your niece doing KC?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Here are 3 of the Alpaca garments I bought in Bolivia - all natural colors - none dyed:
> 1. Poncho - Brownish colors
> 2. Skirt - Same - Brownish colors
> 3. Poncho - Blacks & Grays


They're all beautiful Georgie. Such a wonderful keepsake of your trip and your travels with your Auntie,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> All the ponchos are so pretty. The matching skirt and poncho is a knock-out
> outfit. I like ponchos. Was freezing at a parade when my co-mother-in-law let me borrow a poncho. It was so warm! Like being wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> I"m back from my trip -not feeling well so I may be on once n a while, maybe not for a while. They loved the chairs!
> ...


Oh, so sorry you're not feeling well Bonnie; hope you're back to your regular self soon. The chairs were fabulous; I think they've probably already had a lot of rocking hours put on them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would hate to know I had to make that sailor hat again. Once was enough for me. I the earflaps loped sided . Had to rip out so wasn't thrilled about that. Then youngest son told me he hated it and wouldn't wear it. I think gs will wear it hunting this year. Someone better!


I loved that hat! Youngest son just hasn't been cold enough yet :XD: I think I remember that Mr Yarnie didn't appreciate his hat until the weather got really cold and then he loved it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it! Where do I find the pattern?


Oh boy, I'll really have to "research" & see if I can find the pattern. Give me a few days & let's see what I come up with. Back at ya' later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well lots done on front may even finish by end of month. 

Thanks about liking my knitting but am not that good, more like the harder the pattern the more stubborn I get, it will not defeet me.

off to bed now all have a good rest.

Bon hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night girls. I hope LL's teeth are feeling better. Bon get well so you can tell us all about the chairs. I miss Thumper and the twins. 
I have a praise report. My cousin had double by-pass open heart surgery today. It was a sudden thing. He is doing well and going home in 4-5 days. God is Good.
Sweet dreams everyone. XX &#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Here are 3 of the Alpaca garments I bought in Bolivia - all natural colors - none dyed:
> 1. Poncho - Brownish colors
> 2. Skirt - Same - Brownish colors
> 3. Poncho - Blacks & Grays


Georgie...the ponchos and skirt are wonderful. I can almost see them with boots and a turtleneck...MAHVELOUS DAHLING!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to do that, but I refuse to let myself do it. I get stressed with too many WIP going at one time. I just need to finish this one. I was rushing to finish 3 All-in-One tops before we left for Scotland/Ireland. I did it, but I felt so rushed.
> 
> Now I need to make another 2 All-in-Ones. See a pattern here? I seem to be finding a pattern and trying to mass produce it, if I like it. So, I am creating this problem for myself. What I want to make is this little poncho. I posted it before, but I am posting again. I saw it in Ireland, but I worked out a pattern from the photo. Then, I need to make a sweater for my youngest GS for a Christmas gift.
> 
> The pattern I have been searching for is one I can use to make the ladies cardigan shown. It has batwing sleeves and a funnel neck. The cables I can work out. I see lots of lovely patterns, just not the one I want. It was selling for £99.90 in Ireland (which is about $149 US), but the online store says it is £199 with a 15% discount. I found some beautiful wool for it or something else, but I can't find the patteverything needed attention aern that I need.


I love the grey sweater...is it more like a cardigan with just the one button closing under the arm? Very interesting!

Enjoy your beach trip...it should be lovely this time of year.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I love the gray one. Brown is a color that I seldom wear. The black and gray one is very striking. Thanks for sharing.


Love the skirt


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All the ponchos are so pretty. The matching skirt and poncho is a knock-out
> outfit. I like ponchos. Was freezing at a parade when my co-mother-in-law let me borrow a poncho. It was so warm! Like being wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> I"m back from my trip -not feeling well so I may be on once n a while, maybe not for a while. They loved the chairs!
> ...


Hi Bon...I'm glad you're home and happy to hear that everyone loved the chairs but sorry that you're not feeling well. Take good care of yourself, the RX is comfort food and lots of naps!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ....


HaHaaaaaa....love the nail polish one!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your niece doing KC?


She had surgery and was in the hospital for a week because they did a skin and nerve graft and had a feeding tube for that time. She can only have liquids now. She can talk, and you can understand what she says, but she will need some speech therapy.

Now she is looking at radiation of her tongue and neck. She is worrying about that . Evidently, they took some saliva glands to determine if the cancer had spread. One node was involved.

She was really depressed for the first weeuk at home. She can't care for her daughter due to her arm yet. It is in a removable cast, but she's in quite a bit of pain. So, when her husband went back to work last week, they put her in daycare full-time during the week. She had her in daycare part-time for work prior to this time. Her husband takes over at night and on the weekend.

My older daughter is her godmother. She lives closer to my niece than I do but works full-time and was out of town last week. But prior to leaving, she told her that she was going to tell her what her mother would, and that she needed to refocus on positives. Being the bright, thoughtful young woman that she is, she is doing better mentally. She says that she is feeling stronger every day.

Unfortunately, she also has celiac disease, so soups with noodles are not doable. Her husband and daughter have allergies to animals. So, DH and I can't help with babysitting at our house. My niece lives about an hour from us, so we visit when we can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update on your niece KC. Please keep us updated on her progress. She will be on my heart today. I know she appreciates your visits. Being positive and having faith will help her get thru this trial. Plus having loving family around her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful ...
http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/popup-frame.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> She had surgery and was in the hospital for a week because they did a skin and nerve graft and had a feeding tube for that time. She can only have liquids now. She can talk, and you can understand what she says, but she will need some speech therapy.
> 
> Now she is looking at radiation of her tongue and neck. She is worrying about that . Evidently, they took some saliva glands to determine if the cancer had spread. One node was involved.
> 
> ...


I continue to keep her in my prayers. Good that surgery and treatment is making progress and that she is feeling more positive.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it! Where do I find the pattern?


LL - As promised, I just went through ALL my loose patterns & pattern books & couldn't find the red poncho pattern. Gosh darn it to heck! Sorry! Perhaps you might find a similar one in a poncho pattern book or Google to find one?
Georgiegirl


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> LL - As promised, I just went through ALL my loose patterns & pattern books & couldn't find the red poncho pattern. Gosh darn it to heck! Sorry! Perhaps you might find a similar one in a poncho pattern book or Google to find one?
> Georgiegirl


Georgie,

Thank you for trying. I know how difficult it is to try to look for a pattern. I
will look.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She had surgery and was in the hospital for a week because they did a skin and nerve graft and had a feeding tube for that time. She can only have liquids now. She can talk, and you can understand what she says, but she will need some speech therapy.
> 
> Now she is looking at radiation of her tongue and neck. She is worrying about that . Evidently, they took some saliva glands to determine if the cancer had spread. One node was involved.
> 
> ...


praying for her and her family , God be with them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Panic here thought I did the front pattern one less, but it o.k. yeah doing good so far.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I just have two or three projects that I am itching to start and so I feel anxious to put this one to bed.
> 
> Indiana was very cool this morning too. Of course, it is nearly fall, so we have to expect it. At least my garden is slowing down. Even the tomatoes are dwindling. I had some canning to do when we got back from a Scotland and Ireland. It seemed like everything needed attention and I even gave a lot of the last produce to neighbors.
> 
> DH and I leave for Florida in about a week. We stretch out our summers by spending some beach time there before we head home to get ready for winter. Yuck! Winter! I hate the thought of ice and snow. At least I will have a good visit with my DD2 since she and her family will be with us for Christmas. It sounds like many of D&P have projects going for Christmas gifts. Here I am knitting a summer top. I am too behind to worry about it, I guess.


have a good warm time. Then worry about winter when you get back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No way!!!http://youngcons.com/after-third-isis-beheading-guess-what-obama-is-doing-today/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off the reservation: Former WH spokesman Jay Carney sees no good outcome for Dems in 2014
September 14, 2014 by Joe Saunders 1 Comment

Former White House spokesman Jay Carney might be inching his way toward honesty after all.

In his new incarnation as a talking head for CNN, rather than a lying mouthpiece for the Obama administration, Carney was on State of the Union on Sunday discussing his partys prospects for the November elections.

jaycarney0914Like just about everyone who can fog a mirror these days, Carney knows theyre not good.

The sixth year is always particularly bad for a presidents party, said Carney.

You couple that with the fact so many seats are defended by Democrats in red states where Mitt Romney did very well against the president, double-digits in most cases, and theres no outcome in November that anybody could say would be great for Democrats, except for barely holding onto the Senate.

Well, hes still got some cheerleader in him apparently, since the chances of current Majority Leader Harry Reid maintaining his stranglehold on the Senate are diminishing almost daily as the possibility of a Republican Senate takeover grow.

And hes still got some denial issues to work out, since he apparently thinks even taking over the Senate might be bad for the GOP.

The problem for Republicans, if they win, is Americans begin to think that we hate Congress and it is now clear that one party is in control of Congress, he said.

But Carney would have cut his own forked tongue out before admitting the Dems are facing defeat in November when he was still in the White House. So for him to even begin to be shaking out of progressive fog and seeing reality after his Obamaland stint is encouraging for anyone who cares about recovery.

Hes taken the first step and admitted theres a problem.

Check out the video here, via the Daily Caller.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a beautiful, relaxing day; DH and I sat out on the deck for most of the afternoon. Should stay warm and sunny for the next few days with chance of rain later in the week. I won't complain - as much as I enjoyed the sunshine, we really need a few days of solid rain. Hope everyone had a good weekend and that you're feeling better Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - this sounds like it could have happened to you :lol: I know it wasn't funny for her at the time, but it did give me the giggles while reading her story.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285859-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - this sounds like it could have happened to you :lol: I know it wasn't funny for her at the time, but it did give me the giggles while reading her story.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285859-1.html


I know I told Joan Thelma it sounded like something I would do. :lol: 
My brother is the worst tho. He is always locking himself out of his truck or car. The day my daddy died I was at my dd because Matthew was just born. I came up to my mother's house. My brother's legs were out of the sun roof of his car. He had locked the keys in the car. He had the roof opened so he climbed in to get his keys. I am the one that set the car alarm off at my bil's funeral. At least we make everyone get their mind off our hurts. :shock: 
I am glad Joan wasn't hurt while climbing thru her window.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a beautiful, relaxing day; DH and I sat out on the deck for most of the afternoon. Should stay warm and sunny for the next few days with chance of rain later in the week. I won't complain - as much as I enjoyed the sunshine, we really need a few days of solid rain. Hope everyone had a good weekend and that you're feeling better Bonnie.


 :thumbup: I know that deck - and I'm envious! Glad to hear you shared a relaxing day together. We all need that time to sit and do nothing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off the reservation: Former WH spokesman Jay Carney sees no good outcome for Dems in 2014
> September 14, 2014 by Joe Saunders 1 Comment
> 
> Former White House spokesman Jay Carney might be inching his way toward honesty after all.
> ...


I accidentally got on an email list for the Dem's. I get pleas for money, lies about how the Dem's are leading in critical states, ugly rants about beating the nasty Koch brothers that are doing exactly what George Soros is doing for them, and efforts to frighten Dem's about losing the Senate. I have not unsubscribed from the posts because I get a joy in seeing the panic on that group's part. That is not a nice emotion to admit. But, their panic is so clear and they deserve what they are going to get in November. They know they are going to suffer huge losses because they don't have support any longer from small donations.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a beautiful, relaxing day; DH and I sat out on the deck for most of the afternoon. Should stay warm and sunny for the next few days with chance of rain later in the week. I won't complain - as much as I enjoyed the sunshine, we really need a few days of solid rain. Hope everyone had a good weekend and that you're feeling better Bonnie.


I wish we had been able to have a Sunday like that. We went to church, took DD2 and her boyfriend out for brunch, visited my MIL, and ran errands. We didn't get home until 7:30 pm - just in time to watch Ken Burns documentary on the Roosevelt's. Burns always does a good job with his work. Oh, I forgot, we stopped and got our flu shots too at CVS. We wanted to do that before we traveled. Busy day, but no knitting got done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a beautiful, relaxing day; DH and I sat out on the deck for most of the afternoon. Should stay warm and sunny for the next few days with chance of rain later in the week. I won't complain - as much as I enjoyed the sunshine, we really need a few days of solid rain. Hope everyone had a good weekend and that you're feeling better Bonnie.


That sounds like a wonderful Sunday afternoon. Were you knitting? If felt good here but the sun was so hot I didn't sit in the swing to knit. I love to sit outside and knit .But it has to be cool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I accidentally got on an email list for the Dem's. I get pleas for money, lies about how the Dem's are leading in critical states, ugly rants about beating the nasty Koch brothers that are doing exactly what George Soros is doing for them, and efforts to frighten Dem's about losing the Senate. I have not unsubscribed from the posts because I get a joy in seeing the panic on that group's part. That is not a nice emotion to admit. But, their panic is so clear and they deserve what they are going to get in November. They know they are going to suffer huge losses because they don't have support any longer from small donations.


I pray they get kicked out of there.in Nov. I have a few Dems that I am friends with on FB. If they only knew how stupid they sound they would take a step back. They are so deceived it is sad .
Mark Pryor is getting desperate in his TV ads. He is now saying he has had cancer (first anyone heard ) . He is even saying he reads his Bible. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I know that deck - and I'm envious! Glad to hear you shared a relaxing day together. We all need that time to sit and do nothing.


Take pics of your deck WCK so we all know it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I pray they get kicked out of there.in Nov. I have a few Dems that I am friends with on FB. If they only knew how stupid they sound they would take a step back. They are so deceived it is sad .
> Mark Pryor is getting desperate in his TV ads. He is now saying he has had cancer (first anyone heard ) . He is even saying he reads his Bible. :shock: :lol:


I hope that should the Repubs gain control of the Senate and keep the House, that they settle down and get to work. I sincerely hope they don't do anything stupid and end up regretting it in 2016.

Have you heard the latest on Benghazi? It appears that Hillary's chief aid and the 2nd in command at the state department had a huddle and decided what documents would go the the committee investigating Benghazi and which would stay hidden. Talk about obstruction. No wonder the committees don't get the information they request. I don't think they should be too surprised as these events unfold. It is so unbelievable the lengths this administration will go to to hide the truth and ignore the laws.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope that should the Repubs gain control of the Senate and keep the House, that they settle down and get to work. I sincerely hope they don't do anything stupid and end up regretting it in 2016.
> 
> Have you heard the latest on Benghazi? It appears that Hillary's chief aid and the 2nd in command at the state department had a huddle and decided what documents would go the the committee investigating Benghazi and which would stay hidden. Talk about obstruction. No wonder the committees don't get the information they request. I don't think they should be too surprised as these events unfold. It is so unbelievable the lengths this administration will go to to hide the truth and ignore the laws.


I heard that in my car this morning as I was leaving for an appointment. I plan on watching 'The Five' and see how Bob B. responds. This may be the true smoking gun. Hope Hilary enjoyed her visit to Iowa, might be her last


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope that should the Repubs gain control of the Senate and keep the House, that they settle down and get to work. I sincerely hope they don't do anything stupid and end up regretting it in 2016.
> 
> Have you heard the latest on Benghazi? It appears that Hillary's chief aid and the 2nd in command at the state department had a huddle and decided what documents would go the the committee investigating Benghazi and which would stay hidden. Talk about obstruction. No wonder the committees don't get the information they request. I don't think they should be too surprised as these events unfold. It is so unbelievable the lengths this administration will go to to hide the truth and ignore the laws.


sorry double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope that should the Repubs gain control of the Senate and keep the House, that they settle down and get to work. I sincerely hope they don't do anything stupid and end up regretting it in 2016.
> 
> Have you heard the latest on Benghazi? It appears that Hillary's chief aid and the 2nd in command at the state department had a huddle and decided what documents would go the the committee investigating Benghazi and which would stay hidden. Talk about obstruction. No wonder the committees don't get the information they request. I don't think they should be too surprised as these events unfold. It is so unbelievable the lengths this administration will go to to hide the truth and ignore the laws.


No I had not heard that.

:shock: :hunf:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I wish we had been able to have a Sunday like that. We went to church, took DD2 and her boyfriend out for brunch, visited my MIL, and ran errands. We didn't get home until 7:30 pm - just in time to watch Ken Burns documentary on the Roosevelt's. Burns always does a good job with his work. Oh, I forgot, we stopped and got our flu shots too at CVS. We wanted to do that before we traveled. Busy day, but no knitting got done.


Florida will be just what you need to relax and unwind!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I wish we had been able to have a Sunday like that. We went to church, took DD2 and her boyfriend out for brunch, visited my MIL, and ran errands. We didn't get home until 7:30 pm - just in time to watch Ken Burns documentary on the Roosevelt's. Burns always does a good job with his work. Oh, I forgot, we stopped and got our flu shots too at CVS. We wanted to do that before we traveled. Busy day, but no knitting got done.


Have been watching Burns documentary on the Roosevelt's too.

Did you catch how history is repeating itself last night. Depression in 1819, Both sides of Congress can not come to an agreement about anything. Lots of interesting facts never knew before.

Plus I did so love how Teddy lost half his fortune when on his cattle ranch the harsh winter killed most of the cattle. 
So had to look into this. This should send a chill up the Global warmers . 
Worst snow storm in the west 1888, and record that has not been broken yet. 700 people died in USA. 200 of them in New York. Coldest winter recorded and still is to this day. Wonder how that effect the weather back them and what is happening now???

Guess what finial got my hair cut. Havn't had one since I think last April. Feels good. Not much knitting today just busy with things I had to get done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC, found something that may interest you in Knitting daily magazine. The sweater pattern they have in there has the same bottom rounds as the gray one and has pockets to. Now the way I have it figured you could use that as a bottom pattern. It looks like the sweater may be only one piece with attach collar. Maybe we can find away for you to make it if we try to add to it from what i have found. WCK, can you see what I see and what I am thinking. Is it possible for us if we all put our minds to it. To come up with something similuar? Worth a try? KC hope you are not gone yet. But does the company or store have a web site?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to the little pink one, have seen knitted flowers may not be like them but close. It looks like one piece. cable done then turned sideways and st. sitich done then a crochet sitich edging. Then two ends sitich together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take pics of your deck WCK so we all know it.


I was knitting and DH was reading. The deck is very ordinary - it's the view from the deck that is so fantastic. This is the view to the southeast, the background is Mount Tzouhalem. It doesn't show up well in the pic, but there is a large cross at the top of the mountain. On Good Friday each year there is an early morning organized hike up the mountain (for Catholics, the Stations of the Cross are set up along the way).

Tzouhalem was a local native chief who battled some of the settlers in Victoria. But what he is most well known locally is that he murdered the husbands of women he desired so he could marry them. After killing too many men, he was banished to caves on the mountain (along with his 14 wives, who didn't seem to object to their first husbands being murdered).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful porch WCK. Kinda looks like mine. You have a beautiful view. I would never go inside with that view. You are blessed to have that in your back yard. Looks like you are having a few leaves turning. Just beautiful! I hope you get to enjoy more lovely Sundays out there with Mr. WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have been watching Burns documentary on the Roosevelt's too.
> 
> Did you catch how history is repeating itself last night. Depression in 1819, Both sides of Congress can not come to an agreement about anything. Lots of interesting facts never knew before.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting documentary Yarnie.

Time for another back of the head shot with your new do. I'm going to try to get a haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KC, found something that may interest you in Knitting daily magazine. The sweater pattern they have in there has the same bottom rounds as the gray one and has pockets to. Now the way I have it figured you could use that as a bottom pattern. It looks like the sweater may be only one piece with attach collar. Maybe we can find away for you to make it if we try to add to it from what i have found. WCK, can you see what I see and what I am thinking. Is it possible for us if we all put our minds to it. To come up with something similuar? Worth a try? KC hope you are not gone yet. But does the company or store have a web site?


What pattern is it?I have been looking for her a poncho cape too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was knitting and DH was reading. The deck is very ordinary - it's the view from the deck that is so fantastic. This is the view to the southeast, the background is Mount Tzouhalem. It doesn't show up well in the pic, but there is a large cross at the top of the mountain. On Good Friday each year there is an early morning organized hike up the mountain (for Catholics, the Stations of the Cross are set up along the way).
> 
> Tzouhalem was a local native chief who battled some of the settlers in Victoria. But what he is most well known locally is that he murdered the husbands of women he desired so he could marry them. After killing too may men, he was banished to caves on the mountain (along with his 14 wives, who didn't seem to object to their first husbands being murdered).


Oh I will come and sit with you on your deck anytime. Just sit and enjoy the lovely view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Go back to page 12 CB. she posted two pictures of what she saw on her trip. Both were very expendsive. Think we could put our heads together and maybe come up with something similar. That she could make,especially the little poncho.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was knitting and DH was reading. The deck is very ordinary - it's the view from the deck that is so fantastic. This is the view to the southeast, the background is Mount Tzouhalem. It doesn't show up well in the pic, but there is a large cross at the top of the mountain. On Good Friday each year there is an early morning organized hike up the mountain (for Catholics, the Stations of the Cross are set up along the way).
> 
> Tzouhalem was a local native chief who battled some of the settlers in Victoria. But what he is most well known locally is that he murdered the husbands of women he desired so he could marry them. After killing too many men, he was banished to caves on the mountain (along with his 14 wives, who didn't seem to object to their first husbands being murdered).


What a lovely spot you have, WCK, to relax and contemplate. Your deck is perfectly located. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful porch WCK. Kinda looks like mine. You have a beautiful view. I would never go inside with that view. You are blessed to have that in your back yard. Looks like you are having a few leaves turning. Just beautiful! I hope you get to enjoy more lovely Sundays out there with Mr. WCK.


Your deck is much prettier CB - you have all those lovely planters and flowers on yours. I didn't even put the hanging baskets up this year  - should be more organized next year.

I am blessed though, it always amazes me that we found this place. They put awful pics on the internet when it was for sale and we didn't even include it on our list of places to see. Lucky that none of the other places we looked at were quite right, so we decided to look at this one too. I can't believe their realtor didn't include a pic of the lake with the listing - failure of Marketing 101.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Go back to page 12 CB. she posted two pictures of what she saw on her trip. Both were very expendsive. Think we could put our heads together and maybe come up with something similar. That she could make,especially the little poncho.


I saw KC's picture. I have been looking for a pattern like that for her Haven't seen one like it yet. But have copied some patterns for me. Just shawlettes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like an interesting documentary Yarnie.
> 
> Time for another back of the head shot with your new do. I'm going to try to get a haircut tomorrow.


Gee have to slow done spelling getting worst.

The documentary is interesting. Have you ever seen any of Ken Burns documentarys in Canada? He has done a few and they are very interesting. He is covering the Roosivelts presidents Teddy and FDR. They are quite interesting to me. Different from what I learned in school or read about them. No soft or leaving facts out. Very straight forward about them both.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your deck is much prettier CB - you have all those lovely planters and flowers on yours. I didn't even put the hanging baskets up this year  - should be more organized next year.
> 
> I am blessed though, it always amazes me that we found this place. They put awful pics on the internet when it was for sale and we didn't even include it on our list of places to see. Lucky that none of the other places we looked at were quite right, so we decided to look at this one too. I can't believe their realtor didn't include a pic of the lake with the listing - failure of Marketing 101.


Yes flowers would be beautiful on your porch. I don't have a view because of my flowers. Ha. I always say I am not putting so much on the porch but do it again. 
What kind of flowers do you put in the hanging baskets?
You have a beautiful place. Yes for sure the scenery would have sold the place. God was saving it for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a lovely spot you have, WCK, to relax and contemplate. Your deck is perfectly located. :-D :thumbup:


Hey Jokim. Are you home for good? I have missed you!Tell us all about your vacation. Share pics .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey Jokim. Are you home for good? I have missed you!Tell us all about your vacation. Share pics .


Yes, I'm back home. Summer was rainy and on the coolish side. MIL survived but is getting progressively more frail. Didn't take many pics as I was busy knitting American Girl doll outfits for my DGds (no pics, sorry) and am presently knitting a sparkly shawl for DD. Have a deadline of Sept. 24 to be done and delivered to her. Will try to take a photo of it when done. The yarn is Enchant, City at night, somewhat challenging to knit with and easily snagged, but, boy does it sparkle! She will wear it to a wedding reception over a basic black dress. Have to sign off, tired after a hard day's work. Good night everyone!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KC, found something that may interest you in Knitting daily magazine. The sweater pattern they have in there has the same bottom rounds as the gray one and has pockets to. Now the way I have it figured you could use that as a bottom pattern. It looks like the sweater may be only one piece with attach collar. Maybe we can find away for you to make it if we try to add to it from what i have found. WCK, can you see what I see and what I am thinking. Is it possible for us if we all put our minds to it. To come up with something similuar? Worth a try? KC hope you are not gone yet. But does the company or store have a web site?


Do you have a link to the Knitting Daily pattern Yarnie? I think KC is pretty good at adjusting patterns (and we can help!)

This is from SweaterBabe and maybe the borders could be rounded and buttons added to the sides. The James Brett pattern could maybe be adapted too.

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2014/01/noe-valley-sweater-preview-and-giveaway.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm back home. Summer was rainy and on the coolish side. MIL survived but is getting progressively more frail. Didn't take many pics as I was busy knitting American Girl doll outfits for my DGds (no pics, sorry) and am presently knitting a sparkly shawl for DD. Have a deadline of Sept. 24 to be done and delivered to her. Will try to take a photo of it when done. The yarn is Enchant, City at night, somewhat challenging to knit with and easily snagged, but, boy does it sparkle! She will wear it to a wedding reception over a basic black dress. Have to sign off, tired after a hard day's work. Good night everyone!


Hi bye have a good rest Sorry to hear about MIL. MIss you 
Shawl sound lovely but not the snaggie part.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I will come and sit with you on your deck anytime. Just sit and enjoy the lovely view. Thanks for sharing.


A chair is always ready for you Yarnie (and all my friends).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What a lovely spot you have, WCK, to relax and contemplate. Your deck is perfectly located. :-D :thumbup:


Welcome back Jokim! Are you settled back at home now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a link to the Knitting Daily pattern Yarnie? I think KC is pretty good at adjusting patterns (and we can help!)
> 
> This is from SweaterBabe and maybe the borders could be rounded and buttons added to the sides. The James Brett pattern could maybe be adapted too.
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2014/01/noe-valley-sweater-preview-and-giveaway.html


http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/interweaveknits/archive/2014/07/16/Interweave-Knits-Fall-2014.aspx

If you look at the top one it has the rounded edge but in the middle of sweater and has the pockets. Love the one you found. Think we may be able to do this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A chair is always ready for you Yarnie (and all my friends).


Oh I would so love to be there. Can't imagine as you said why realitor did not post a better picture. But think of it this way if he had someone might have bought it before you even saw it. It was meant to be yours. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee have to slow done spelling getting worst.
> 
> The documentary is interesting. Have you ever seen any of Ken Burns documentarys in Canada? He has done a few and they are very interesting. He is covering the Roosivelts presidents Teddy and FDR. They are quite interesting to me. Different from what I learned in school or read about them. No soft or leaving facts out. Very straight forward about them both.


I don't know Ken Burns, but I do love to watch documentaries. Was Eleanor included in the doc too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm back home. Summer was rainy and on the coolish side. MIL survived but is getting progressively more frail. Didn't take many pics as I was busy knitting American Girl doll outfits for my DGds (no pics, sorry) and am presently knitting a sparkly shawl for DD. Have a deadline of Sept. 24 to be done and delivered to her. Will try to take a photo of it when done. The yarn is Enchant, City at night, somewhat challenging to knit with and easily snagged, but, boy does it sparkle! She will wear it to a wedding reception over a basic black dress. Have to sign off, tired after a hard day's work. Good night everyone!


I am glad you were able to take your mil with you I know she enjoyed the trip.
Yes please post a picture of DD's shawl. Was the yarn rough on your hands?
Good night Jokim welcome back home. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a link to the Knitting Daily pattern Yarnie? I think KC is pretty good at adjusting patterns (and we can help!)
> 
> This is from SweaterBabe and maybe the borders could be rounded and buttons added to the sides. The James Brett pattern could maybe be adapted too.
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2014/01/noe-valley-sweater-preview-and-giveaway.html


Those are great WCK. I adore the green sweater. KC may want to make the cabled one. The blue looks like something she may have seen on vacation last month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes flowers would be beautiful on your porch. I don't have a view because of my flowers. Ha. I always say I am not putting so much on the porch but do it again.
> What kind of flowers do you put in the hanging baskets?
> You have a beautiful place. Yes for sure the scenery would have sold the place. God was saving it for you.


I used to plant petunias, lobelia, and geraniums but then went to tumbler tomatoes and mini cucumbers in the hanging baskets to keep them safe from the racoons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm back home. Summer was rainy and on the coolish side. MIL survived but is getting progressively more frail. Didn't take many pics as I was busy knitting American Girl doll outfits for my DGds (no pics, sorry) and am presently knitting a sparkly shawl for DD. Have a deadline of Sept. 24 to be done and delivered to her. Will try to take a photo of it when done. The yarn is Enchant, City at night, somewhat challenging to knit with and easily snagged, but, boy does it sparkle! She will wear it to a wedding reception over a basic black dress. Have to sign off, tired after a hard day's work. Good night everyone!


Night Jokim. Look forward to seeing pic of the shawl and hearing about your summer retreat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to plant petunias, lobelia, and geraniums but then went to tumbler tomatoes and mini cucumbers in the hanging baskets to keep them safe from the racoons.


I bet they were pretty. Love all of the flowers you used. Good idea to keep raccoons away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/interweaveknits/archive/2014/07/16/Interweave-Knits-Fall-2014.aspx
> 
> If you look at the top one it has the rounded edge but in the middle of sweater and has the pockets. Love the one you found. Think we may be able to do this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would so love to be there. Can't imagine as you said why realitor did not post a better picture. But think of it this way if he had someone might have bought it before you even saw it. It was meant to be yours. :thumbup:


That's how we like to look at it - meant to be!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know Ken Burns, but I do love to watch documentaries. Was Eleanor included in the doc too?


Yes Burns has just started to include FDR and Eleanor they are just into their marriage still about Teddy. I feel so sorry for Eleanor her MIL takes over everything . Had to be very hard for her. Plus learning about her as a young girl and her mother would call her grandie as her mother thought she was ugly. Her dad was an alcholic and travel around the world so was not home much. Both her parents died young. She was then sent to live with her grandmother who did not sound any better. 
There is still more to the documentary on tomorrow night, and don't know how many more nights. Burns tv programs are something to see. Lots of information one never new.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:



> Yes Burns has just started to include FDR and Eleanor they are just into their marriage still about Teddy. I feel so sorry for Eleanor her MIL takes over everything . Had to be very hard for her. Plus learning about her as a young girl and her mother would call her grandie as her mother thought she was ugly. Her dad was an alcholic and travel around the world so was not home much. Both her parents died young. She was then sent to live with her grandmother who did not sound any better.
> There is still more to the documentary on tomorrow night, and don't know how many more nights. Burns tv programs are something to see. Lots of information one never new.


Hey Yarnie - What a coincidence - I just turned the TV on and checked the schedule and there is The Roosevelt Years on American PBS. I just turned it on - it's about the courtship of FDR and Eleanor. I didn't know that Eleanor born a Roosevelt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - What a coincidence - I just turned the TV on and checked the schedule and there is The Roosevelt Years on American PBS. I just turned it on - it's about the courtship of FDR and Eleanor. I didn't know that Eleanor born a Roosevelt.


I didn't either and they were 5th cousin's too.

You have to watch it now. check to see if it is on tomorrow. They have been running it same program twice a night so if you miss the early one you can watch it laatear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now. Hope you are watching the program now WCK. CB stay out of trouble ya all hear. 

Night now God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I promise I will stay out of trouble Yarnie. Nighty nite. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some of my DH's grandmother's doilies I washed them and then took a pic for y'all. She has been dead since '81. I don't know how long again she crochet them. They were in a box of junk I saved them from being thrown out with the trash. They are in my bedroom. I have a reproduction bedroom set that they fit right in with my decor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night WCK. I am getting off too. XXX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't either and they were 5th cousin's too.
> 
> You have to watch it now. check to see if it is on tomorrow. They have been running it same program twice a night so if you miss the early one you can watch it laatear.


The program just finished - an interesting picture of what life was like for their prominent family at that time. This episode had the marriage of FDR and Eleanor and their early years of marriage including the death of their baby boy. Teddy continued to have quite a strong following too. I'll try to watch for when the next episode comes on. Burns does a good job of tying all the story lines together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some of my DH's grandmother's doilies I washed them and then took a pic for y'all. She has been dead since '81. I don't know how long again she crochet them. They were in a box of junk I saved them from being thrown out with the trash. They are in my bedroom. I have a reproduction bedroom set that they fit right in with my decor.


They're gorgeous CB! What a terrible loss that would have been if they were thrown out. They look in perfect condition.

Night CB, sleep well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - What a coincidence - I just turned the TV on and checked the schedule and there is The Roosevelt Years on American PBS. I just turned it on - it's about the courtship of FDR and Eleanor. I didn't know that Eleanor born a Roosevelt.


I watched part of it, too. Loved it. Is it on anymore? Tonight?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm back home. Summer was rainy and on the coolish side. MIL survived but is getting progressively more frail. Didn't take many pics as I was busy knitting American Girl doll outfits for my DGds (no pics, sorry) and am presently knitting a sparkly shawl for DD. Have a deadline of Sept. 24 to be done and delivered to her. Will try to take a photo of it when done. The yarn is Enchant, City at night, somewhat challenging to knit with and easily snagged, but, boy does it sparkle! She will wear it to a wedding reception over a basic black dress. Have to sign off, tired after a hard day's work. Good night everyone!


I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I watched part of it, too. Loved it. Is it on anymore? Tonight?


yes tonight here in Wisconsin, hope you can get it.

The thig that I found interesting about Teddy is he wanted to go to war and wanted to kill a human. To much gun ho for me. But it is really interest to see what he was about. He also love to by pass congress and pass his laws sound familar. Seem we are repeating history.

Have never read about Presidents, just what the people ordinary people and the lives they led. Very interesting too.
Teddy also did not want and photographs of him when playing tennis as to upset the people. To bad the president we have now didn't get the message. But then again Teddy did his job as was suppose to be done. At least most of it. Can't wait to see what will be next especially FDR's presidency.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim. I hope you don't mind me posting a picture of the yarn you are using to knit your DD's shawl. I had to look up a picture of it because the name enchanted me. This yarn is beautiful and the shawl will be breath-taking. I hope you can poat a pic of it when you are done.
Welcome Home


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you know how you sstart singing or humming a song and you can't get it out of your head well yesterday had two of them. The oscar meye weiner song and don't know the name of this one but sing it at times.

If we don't sing, if we don't shout, if we don't lift up the name of the Lord, if we don't praise his holy name, Then the rocks and the trees will cry out.

Would really if and when trees and rocks crying out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim. I hope you don't mind me posting a picture of the yarn you are using to knit your DD's shawl. I had to look up a picture of it because the name enchanted me. This yarn is beautiful and the shawl will be breath-taking. I hope you can poat a pic of it when you are done.
> Welcome Home


Neat Gali, but can see why it would be a hard one to knit up with the sequin's.

How are you this fine morning? Cold here, not going to like it soon. As Thumper has said to me I complain about the weather Ino matter what season).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes tonight here in Wisconsin, hope you can get it.
> 
> The thig that I found interesting about Teddy is he wanted to go to war and wanted to kill a human. To much gun ho for me. But it is really interest to see what he was about. He also love to by pass congress and pass his laws sound familar. Seem we are repeating history.
> 
> ...


should say also read about goverment but not into details about each man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


Oh good for her Gali she is not giving up. Love the picture of her. When Dad gave up on everything knew he was going to leave.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning D&P Guy and Gal's, Sending a chart of Media bias, ofcoarse we know of it's long , far-reaching tentacles into the WH Gestapo crowd. We also know of the uninformed crowd that eats the media's crap sandwiches all day looooooong.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Neat Gali, but can see why it would be a hard one to knit up with the sequin's.
> 
> How are you this fine morning? Cold here, not going to like it soon. As Thumper has said to me I complain about the weather Ino matter what season).


I agree the knitting of the sequin yarn would be time consuming, I wonder if adding another yarn with it would make it easier?
Doing good this morning , thank you, Yes it gets into the high 40's at night and takes it forever to warm up during the day. We had strange summer weather, now it is my favorite time of year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P Guy and Gal's, Sending a chart of Media bias, ofcoarse we know of it's long , far-reaching tentacles into the WH Gestapo crowd. We also know of the uninformed crowd that eats the media's crap sandwiches all day looooooong.


Seems about right to me. They can sure dig up the news when and if it suits them can't we.

I like to call the current administration the mini mafia. Leader speaks and all come out blasting.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


This photo of your mom is wonderful!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good for her Gali she is not giving up. Love the picture of her. When Dad gave up on everything knew he was going to leave.


Your right Yarnlady, they just get tired of the everyday struggle, no more gas available for their tank, and their mind desires a better place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree the knitting of the sequin yarn would be time consuming, I wonder if adding another yarn with it would make it easier?
> Doing good this morning , thank you, Yes it gets into the high 40's at night and takes it forever to warm up during the day. We had strange summer weather, now it is my favorite time of year.


Same here with summer, didn't know when to be hot or cold. But would rather have it then see what is about to come next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> This photo of your mom is wonderful!


Morning Georgie glad to see you here. Been so long since have been on in the morning.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> This photo of your mom is wonderful!


Thanks GG, she seems to be happy right now, must be on some great meds, because her bones and joints are in bad shape.
Seen the photo's of your poncho's and skirt, they are fantastic, You purchased a beautiful red for the one you made (love it) and the ones you bought are unbelivable, I hope you get to wear them and I imagine you look fantastic when you do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes tonight here in Wisconsin, hope you can get it.
> 
> The thig that I found interesting about Teddy is he wanted to go to war and wanted to kill a human. To much gun ho for me. But it is really interest to see what he was about. He also love to by pass congress and pass his laws sound familar. Seem we are repeating history.
> 
> ...


They lived in different times. I am sure the "Old West" was part of his growing up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Amazing to see the 3 of them -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644712928950965


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


She looks great in your hat! I bet she felt great after the job was done too! I know what you mean about seeing our parents not able to do what they used to. But I think it's important for them to keep active and try to do what they can.

Was your Mom there while your grands were with you? That would have been nice for her to visit with her great grands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


That is wonderful you got to spend time with your mother. She looks cute in your hat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you know how you sstart singing or humming a song and you can't get it out of your head well yesterday had two of them. The oscar meye weiner song and don't know the name of this one but sing it at times.
> 
> If we don't sing, if we don't shout, if we don't lift up the name of the Lord, if we don't praise his holy name, Then the rocks and the trees will cry out.
> 
> Would really if and when trees and rocks crying out.


Now Yarnie you have pasted that song to me. But you know I don't mind getting the second one in my head. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim. I hope you don't mind me posting a picture of the yarn you are using to knit your DD's shawl. I had to look up a picture of it because the name enchanted me. This yarn is beautiful and the shawl will be breath-taking. I hope you can poat a pic of it when you are done.
> Welcome Home


That is going to be pretty! Thanks Gali for showing us the yarn so we can encourage Jokim along.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes tonight here in Wisconsin, hope you can get it.
> 
> The thig that I found interesting about Teddy is he wanted to go to war and wanted to kill a human. To much gun ho for me. But it is really interest to see what he was about. He also love to by pass congress and pass his laws sound familar. Seem we are repeating history.
> 
> ...


It seems Teddy was always looking for adventure, he was very dynamic. I don't know that I would have liked him, but I think it would have been interesting to talk to him. I didn't know anything about his daughter, Alice - but it seems she was quite a bit like him in personality - outrageous and didn't care what anyone else thought.

Some of Teddy's quotes were also interesting so I looked them up. My favourites are:

"If you could kick the person in the pants responsible for most of your trouble, you wouldn't sit for a month."

"In any moment of decision, the best thing you can do is the right thing, the next best thing is the wrong thing, and the worst thing you can do is nothing."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing to see the 3 of them -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The lady can have my crows. That was funny. I need to teach my crows to stop eating the dog food.


Ours steal the cat food! I think the first ones here have told their friends about the free food, some mornings there are quite a flock of them sitting on the railing waiting for their turn at the cat food dish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ours steal the cat food! I think the first ones here have told their friends about the free food, some mornings there are quite a flock of them sitting on the railing waiting for their turn at the cat food dish.


We tried the faux owl. The next day when I went outside I heard all the birds screaming their heads off. I was wondering what all the fuss was about. It was the owl. But the crows are smart and figured it out in just a few days.
I think I told y'all about my cousin having open heart surgery Saturday. He has Pneumonia. Please pray for him today. His daughter flew in from Florida to be with him. I am sure when he wakes up he will be happy but he is still drugged. Thanks for the prayers. I will let you know how he doing.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We tried the faux owl. The next day when I went outside I heard all the birds screaming their heads off. I was wondering what all the fuss was about. It was the owl. But the crows are smart and figured it out in just a few days.
> I think I told y'all about my cousin having open heart surgery Saturday. He has Pneumonia. Please pray for him today. His daughter flew in from Florida to be with him. I am sure when he wakes up he will be happy but he is still drugged. Thanks for the prayers. I will let you know how he doing.♥


I will pray for him and family. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We tried the faux owl. The next day when I went outside I heard all the birds screaming their heads off. I was wondering what all the fuss was about. It was the owl. But the crows are smart and figured it out in just a few days.
> I think I told y'all about my cousin having open heart surgery Saturday. He has Pneumonia. Please pray for him today. His daughter flew in from Florida to be with him. I am sure when he wakes up he will be happy but he is still drugged. Thanks for the prayers. I will let you know how he doing.♥


Prayers for your cousin's recovery. Pneumonia seems to develop so often after surgery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your cousin's recovery. Pneumonia seems to develop so often after surgery.


I just talked to his daughter he is improving a little since last night. Thanks for the prayers he needs them right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK are you back on your schedule of getting Tuesday's off?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some of my DH's grandmother's doilies I washed them and then took a pic for y'all. She has been dead since '81. I don't know how long again she crochet them. They were in a box of junk I saved them from being thrown out with the trash. They are in my bedroom. I have a reproduction bedroom set that they fit right in with my decor.


Beautiful work, CB. They're worthy of being shown off! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK are you back on your schedule of getting Tuesday's off?


Yes, back to Tue off since Aug. We switched days because Annie's granddaughter moved in with them and Annie drove her to/from school every day so she could finish the year at the same school. GD is still living with Annie, but will start a new school when the teacher's strike finally ends and will be taking a bus to school.

It was Annie's birthday yesterday so I'm going to meet her at the store at the end of the day and take her out to dinner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


Your Mom is a good looking lady. The hat makes her look glamorous. It is sad to see them slowly deteriorate. My MIL cannot walk unassisted, nor dress or bathe herself, but she always responds that she 'can do it', when asked if she can handle it. MIL is 98-1/2 yrs old, her mind is still somewhat sharp but the body is very frail. Cherish every moment with your Mom.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim. I hope you don't mind me posting a picture of the yarn you are using to knit your DD's shawl. I had to look up a picture of it because the name enchanted me. This yarn is beautiful and the shawl will be breath-taking. I hope you can poat a pic of it when you are done.
> Welcome Home


Thank you, it's great to be back, although I need to spend most of my free time knitting the shawl. It's just a plain garter stitch. Anything more complicated would lost because the attraction of this yarn are the sparkling sequins. It is a very 'snaggly' yarn. Hope DD is happy wearing it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree the knitting of the sequin yarn would be time consuming, I wonder if adding another yarn with it would make it easier?
> Doing good this morning , thank you, Yes it gets into the high 40's at night and takes it forever to warm up during the day. We had strange summer weather, now it is my favorite time of year.


Perhaps partnering the yarn with another type would be a good idea, but I was attempting to create a gossamer-like shawl, and I think I have. The sparkle is everything in this shawl.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They lived in different times. I am sure the "Old West" was part of his growing up.


TR went out West after his wife, after giving birth to daughter, Alice, and mother died, on the same day, or in close chronological proximity to each other.
He ranched to forget his sorrows. When he came back, he remarried and had a slew of children in addition to Alice, who was much like her father in that she spoke her mind regardless where, or with whom, she was.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We tried the faux owl. The next day when I went outside I heard all the birds screaming their heads off. I was wondering what all the fuss was about. It was the owl. But the crows are smart and figured it out in just a few days.
> I think I told y'all about my cousin having open heart surgery Saturday. He has Pneumonia. Please pray for him today. His daughter flew in from Florida to be with him. I am sure when he wakes up he will be happy but he is still drugged. Thanks for the prayers. I will let you know how he doing.♥


Your cousin is in my prayers. God willing all will go well with him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your Mom is a good looking lady. The hat makes her look glamorous. It is sad to see them slowly deteriorate. My MIL cannot walk unassisted, nor dress or bathe herself, but she always responds that she 'can do it', when asked if she can handle it. MIL is 98-1/2 yrs old, her mind is still somewhat sharp but the body is very frail. Cherish every moment with your Mom.


As I said before, Jokim, you are a very, very good woman. Will you adopt me?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> As I said before, Jokim, you are a very, very good woman. Will you adopt me?


Can I think about it for a while?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Can I think about it for a while?


You can think, but I am certain.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can think, but I am certain.


OK, have thought about it. You're adopted! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing to see the 3 of them -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Sorry for my absence...hope this finds everyone happy and healthy.

I went to the farmer's market mid week last week. Brought a dear friend with me who wanted to learn to preserve food. Then I spent the rest of the week making jam, jelly, spaghetti sauce, whole tomatoes, green beans, and ended up making some pickled green beans and pickles as well. By the end of the week, I was exhausted! 

My sons returned from Europe Friday evening. It was good to see them! My youngest has been gone since mid-July, while my middle son has been gone since the end of August. We spent the weekend talking about their adventures! Their final adventure was sky-diving in Prague. 

Then a friend contacted me late Sunday saying she had picked some of the grapes from her grape arbor and could I make some jelly for her? Of course! So, I picked them up and you're not going to believe this--she didn't give me "some" grapes, she gave me 22 pounds!!! So, yesterday and today I have been stemming, juicing, pressing these grapes. I have made 12 jars of jelly, and have 3 cups of pulp to make fruit leather. I have about 9 more cups of juice to make jelly with. I am currently making grape chutney. I still have 3 pounds of grapes left! I wonder what the rest of the week will bring!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We tried the faux owl. The next day when I went outside I heard all the birds screaming their heads off. I was wondering what all the fuss was about. It was the owl. But the crows are smart and figured it out in just a few days.
> I think I told y'all about my cousin having open heart surgery Saturday. He has Pneumonia. Please pray for him today. His daughter flew in from Florida to be with him. I am sure when he wakes up he will be happy but he is still drugged. Thanks for the prayers. I will let you know how he doing.♥


Prayers to your cousin...I pray he finds the energy and determination to rest and restore his body.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I forgot one other thing...a yarn crawl started in our area this past weekend, so I also visited a couple shops and bought some yarn. Going to try to visit some more shops either tomorrow or Thursday. Depends on all these grapes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Sorry for my absence...hope this finds everyone happy and healthy.
> 
> I went to the farmer's market mid week last week. Brought a dear friend with me who wanted to learn to preserve food. Then I spent the rest of the week making jam, jelly, spaghetti sauce, whole tomatoes, green beans, and ended up making some pickled green beans and pickles as well. By the end of the week, I was exhausted!
> 
> ...


Just reading about all that you've done made me feel tired , so I can imagine how exhausted you must be! You did LOTS of canning and preserving. Goods stores for the winter!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Just reading about all that you've done made me feel tired , so I can imagine how exhausted you must be! You did LOTS of canning and preserving. Goods stores for the winter!


Tired but so much fun! My friend is ready to go do it by herself! We'll see how the grape chutney turns out...never had chutney before.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I hope your MIL has many more yrs. left, my mom stayed for awhile with me this Summer and I know it is sad to witness the everyday things they can no longer do. She would get up and do part of a chore because she said she wanted to help, it made her feel useful. Here is a picture of her in the garage with my pink John Deere hat on, she felt the need to sweep the 3 car garage, took a few days but she got it done.


How old is she?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thanks GG, she seems to be happy right now, must be on some great meds, because her bones and joints are in bad shape.
> Seen the photo's of your poncho's and skirt, they are fantastic, You purchased a beautiful red for the one you made (love it) and the ones you bought are unbelivable, I hope you get to wear them and I imagine you look fantastic when you do.


I like the red poncho I knitted a lot - but can take no credit for the skirt & ponchos I purchased in Bolivia - I do like them VERY much - &, for sure, I don't see anyone else wearing anything similar. They all look as good as the day I bought them 47 years ago. I keep 'em in a plastic tub containing cedar wood to keep the "baddies" away from the Alpaca. I'm hoping my GD will like them equally as much when she's older. They are a treasure. My Auntie gave me some things that are real treasures - from the Colonial Period in Peru & Bolivia. She wanted to give me much more but I told her "no" - to keep 'em. When she died her husband - my uncle - gave them to a museum - & that's where they belong. Some day perhaps I'll visit the museum & know those priceless relics were from my Auntie & Uncle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> OK, have thought about it. You're adopted! :thumbup: :lol:


Jokim,

You have made me laugh. Thank you for your acceptance of my application to be adopted into any part of your family that you see fit. I am still laughing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I like the red poncho I knitted a lot - but can take no credit for the skirt & ponchos I purchased in Bolivia - I do like them VERY much - &, for sure, I don't see anyone else wearing anything similar. They all look as good as the day I bought them 47 years ago. I keep 'em in a plastic tub containing cedar wood to keep the "baddies" away from the Alpaca. I'm hoping my GD will like them equally as much when she's older. They are a treasure. My Auntie gave me some things that are real treasures - from the Colonial Period in Peru & Bolivia. She wanted to give me much more but I told her "no" - to keep 'em. When she died her husband - my uncle - gave them to a museum - & that's where they belong. Some day perhaps I'll visit the museum & know those priceless relics were from my Auntie & Uncle.


I have Bolivian relatives...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> Oh, I forgot one other thing...a yarn crawl started in our area this past weekend, so I also visited a couple shops and bought some yarn. Going to try to visit some more shops either tomorrow or Thursday. Depends on all these grapes!


Mercy! Think I'd end up stompin' the rest of the grapes - after all your work - well - you certainly deserve some wine!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have Bolivian relatives...


Do they still live there? Auntie & Uncle had their primary home in LaPaz - then built a home up in the Andes near Lake Titicaca - although my Uncle also lived a great deal of the time in mining caps both in the Andes & the Bolivian jungle. Auntie stayed in LaPaz. Auntie & I visited them both - rode in a Land Rover - I even drove it some to the surprise of my Uncle in the Andes. They also owned a small hotel in Puno, Peru - also near Lake Titicaca. I was there also. She & I got around - here - there - everywhere!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Mercy! Think I'd end up stompin' the rest of the grapes - after all your work - well - you certainly deserve some wine!


A glass of wine with my feet up! I am graped-out! Cheers!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Off to figure out dinner...talk to everyone in a bit!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> A glass of wine with my feet up! I am graped-out! Cheers!


Love it. Wish I was there.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Love it. Wish I was there.


Here...I'll pour you a glass! Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, back to Tue off since Aug. We switched days because Annie's granddaughter moved in with them and Annie drove her to/from school every day so she could finish the year at the same school. GD is still living with Annie, but will start a new school when the teacher's strike finally ends and will be taking a bus to school.
> 
> It was Annie's birthday yesterday so I'm going to meet her at the store at the end of the day and take her out to dinner.


The teacher's strike is still going on? That will push them behind on next summer won't it? Is your school on 6 weeks then off 2 weeks?
Hope you and Annie enjoy the Birthday dinner together.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here...I'll pour you a glass! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad you are back joeys. I went to Common Core. Same ones took over. No new people will stay, the bullies scared them off. There will be no intelligent conversation now they are there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.politicalears.com/blog/three-of-five-detainees-swapped-are-now-isis-leaders/?utm_content=bufferf3274&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

THREE OF FIVE DETAINEES SWAPPED ARE NOW ISIS LEADERS

Posted by Staff on September 15, 2014
50

Remember when Obama committed treason by bypassing Congress and swapping five high-value detainees for one American traitor?

Remember the speech Obama gave last week telling Americans that we must take on ISIS?

Put together the two and you have a case for charges of treason against Barack Hussein Obama.

It is being reported that at least 3 of the 5 detainees involved in the swap have joined ISIS in Syria and Iraq as commanders and are using that rank to usher in an "Islamic Caliphate" (a Sunni Islamic Theocracy - contrary to Obama's claims that ISIS is not Islamic).

The "Taliban 5" who were transferred from Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, to custody in Doha, Qatar, are Mohammad Fazl, Khairullah Khairkhwa, Abdul Haq Wasiq, Norullah Noori, and Mohammad Nabi Omari. They have largely disappeared from view since they were dropped off in Doha, but eyewitnesses place Fazi, Wasiq, and Noori in Iraq and Syria fighting with ISIS.

This confirms our worst fears when the swap took place.

One Constitutional expert believes that this is a clear and historical example of presidential treason.

"Article 2 of the Constitution clearly states that treason is the act of giving aid or comfort to the enemy - or that of waging war against the United States," says Constitutional Law professor Ron Bear. "It is clear that Barack Obama broke the law - even his own Government Accountability Office says that the law was broken in regards to the (Bergdahl) swap. Now you have the best radical Islamic generals returning to the battlefield to wage war against the United States. American blood is definitely on the hands of this president, and it probably rises to the Constitutional challenge of treason - or at least high crimes."

Will we see impeachment proceedings against Barack Obama? At the moment It is highly unlikely.

If Obama were a Republican, there would be calls for his head, but I digress.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WCK asked about the things I learned while in Iceland. I have three things that I learned that are pretty interesting. Here is one:

There is a 10 year old girl who resides in Iceland. Her name is Harriet. Her parents are from Britain (dad) and Iceland (mom) Iceland has a list of approved names. Harriet is NOT on the approved list. I believe this is to preserve their heritage. Harriet's parents have applied for a passport so they can all visit relatives in Britain. Since her name is not on the approved list, they won't issue a passport. As of now, the name on her birth certificate is "girl". 

No one seems to know how this will end. I feel badly for the family.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are back joeys. I went to Common Core. Same ones took over. No new people will stay, the bullies scared them off. There will be no intelligent conversation now they are there.


As a teacher who started teaching the standards using CC, there are good and bad things about it. A big problem, in my eyes, is that Bill Gates stands to make MILLIONS because he owns the contract to develop all the software to implement PARCC--one of the mandatory tests to be given to the students in the US. He has all the rights to the data collection and reporting. His hands are in the textbooks. I also believe he has say in the standards as well.

It is also not right that states were forced to implement this without seeing the final outcome AND to get the funding. It is blackmail in my opinion.

The data that teachers are forced to report is astronomical, to say the least. Kids are to be tracked from the minute they enter school--who is using this data, and to what ends is it going to be used?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The teacher's strike is still going on? That will push them behind on next summer won't it? Is your school on 6 weeks then off 2 weeks?
> Hope you and Annie enjoy the Birthday dinner together.


I totally missed this--a strike? On what grounds? Who is winning/won?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Such a liar.http://dailysignal.com/2014/09/16/flashback-president-obama-2009-federal-dollars-will-used-fund-abortions/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Such a liar.http://dailysignal.com/2014/09/16/flashback-president-obama-2009-federal-dollars-will-used-fund-abortions/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


That's an understatement.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> You have made me laugh. Thank you for your acceptance of my application to be adopted into any part of your family that you see fit. I am still laughing!


Welcome, Sister, to our family! Love to have you! 
LL, you'll like it here. We'll have lots of fun cooking up new culinary creations and knitting beautiful clothes. Hope you like being part of this family. :wink: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just since I have been using it. I don't know for how long.


I use tooth paste for sensitive teeth in the morning and baking soda for whitening, if I have time to brush during the day I use a whitening toothpaste, and tartar control tooth paste at night. Yes, I have three different kinds of tooth paste. Could be crazy. 
And floss religiously. Pain in the neck. I heard that Colgate tartar control has some carcinogen in it, so I/ve stopped using it for the time being until I hear more.

As my mother used to say, "Beauty has its price." I'm paying the price, but I'm still looking for the beauty!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Permanently? Oh, dear. I am suffering tonight.


It's awful when you're teeth hurt. Maybe try aspirin or tylenol tonight? I hope it's better in the morning, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome, Sister, to our family! Love to have you!
> LL, you'll like it here. We'll have lots of fun cooking up new culinary creations and knitting beautiful clothes. Hope you like being part of this family. :wink: :lol:


I would love being part of the family! We would have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Since my husband is from a farming family, we always take pictures of the farms we see during our travels. Here are some farms that are located east of Reykjavik.


What are the round white bundles, gjz?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope I can sleep. I feel like I am chewing on aluminum foil...


Poor baby. I feel for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Okay, back to our trip. It's taking me longer to put up the pictures than it did to actually take them! :shock:
> 
> *Day 6 - Northern Ireland: The Giants Causeway*
> 
> ...


What an interesting legend - and great photos, too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What are the round white bundles, gjz?


They are bales of hay. It is quite interesting to see how they are wrapped. Not sure I can explain how it is done, but there is a wrapping machine on the back if the baler. Before the bale is dropped, these arms come out and wrap the white plastic around the bale. When it is fully wrapped, it is dropped onto the ground.

Here is a link to see how it is done: 




I hope it's the right one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 6  Northern Ireland: Belfast Murals*
> 
> Things turned to the more serious when we took the Mural Tour in Belfast. There are some 3000 murals in the city; while most have a political point of view (Irish, British or International) depicting The Troubles in Ireland some commemorate other events in Irish history, Irish myths, and even green messages such as litter prevention.


Politics is a tough business everywhere, it seems. Interesting that they have so many murals in one place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 7  Northern Ireland: Belfast  The Titanic*
> 
> We think of the Titanic as a British ship, but it was built in Belfast which at the time was the foremost city for shipbuilding. The museum was huge (5 floors) and takes you from the shipyard to the launch, from the fitting out of the cabins and the engine rooms to the maiden voyage, from the icebergs and the distress calls to the sinking, and even the aftermath of the the Titanic beneath Atlantic.


Love these pictures - beautiful. I've always thought it would be fun to sleep in a bunk on a moving train. I didn't know they had them in ships. They're cozy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So very green and pretty. I noticed they case their bales too. Did you have a chance to talk to any of the farmers?


Oh - those are hay bales? I thought they might be. Either that or very big, very clean wheels.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Day 7 - The Ferry to Scotland*
> 
> In the afternoon we crossed the channel from Ireland to Scotland and took advantage of some free time to grab some lunch and take a nap! You'll have to imagine Fries and ZZZZZZZZZZs...no one took pictures!


I can imagine that! Sounds just right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do you think I am - a professional cook? :-D No to a dehydrator, no to a food processor and no idea what I'd do with tomato dust from my blender!
> 
> Would it go well in a Bloody Mary? (no to those too - but I have to do something with the dust!)


KGP, are we the only two people left in the world without a food processor? We should get some kind of prize. :wink:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty wrote:
So very green and pretty. I noticed they case their bales too. Did you have a chance to talk to any of the farmers?


No...didn't have a chance. We just didn't have enough time! Already planning on returning to see more of the country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> They've been doing murals since the very early 1900s and no for the most part they are not permanent; they change with the times and reflect current political trends as well as other expressions.
> 
> There are a few special ones that are permanent, for example C.S.Lewis is from Belfast and there is a mural to Narnia in the city.


I didn't know C.S. Lewis was from Belfast! This is an educational forum.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's awful when you're teeth hurt. Maybe try aspirin or tylenol tonight? I hope it's better in the morning, LL.


Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Poor baby. I feel for you.


Thank you, Bon.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KGP, are we the only two people left in the world without a food processor? We should get some kind of prize. :wink:


Well, I may fit the category...but I have a one cup food processor-- which isn't saying much! Can't really use it! Just don't have the room for a full sized one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Civilization and Its Enemies: The Next Stage of History* by Lee Harris
> 
> "They forget that in time of danger, in the face of the Enemy, they must trust and confide in each other, or perish.
> 
> ...


These are words to ponder, Gerri. I've had to change my thinking a lot just to accommodate ISIS in my world. Unbelievable. I'm going to save your post. It's very good.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

My iPad is on its last spurt of energy from the battery. Gonna call it a night. Sweet dreams all! See you tomorrow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


Very nice. And don't those bears look cuddly! Do you think the big one would mind if I just picked up that little one for a second?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


Good!! Pain's gone, and now you have beautiful white teeth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. Never forget 9-11-01.
> Here`s a post I made at another site about this 13th anniversary.
> 
> I will never forget, nor forgive. And I will always remember this day for the rest of my life.
> ...


That was an interesting accounting, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


I don't think I could sleep on a trip like that - too many beautiful places to gaze upon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was away on 9/11, but I shared the anger and sorrow with all of you. Seeing your comments has brought it back again. We will never forget. NEVER.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It still takes my breath away to see these pictures. I was watching it live when the second tower got hit. So terrible!


I was a parapro in Kindergarten. The teacher heard about it, told me. Then - she walked back in and said the Pentagon had been hit. A while later, I walked into the teachers' lounge and there, before my eyes, was the tower collapsing. Brutal day. But being with the kids made it easier because we had to go on. Our principal was wonderful, came on and assured the children that they were safe and we would take care of them. Makes me feel like crying just thinking about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good!! Pain's gone, and now you have beautiful white teeth!


My teeth have never been my best asset...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm looking at all of the vacation pics, they are great, now back to work.
> 
> I'm back, great was not a strong enough word...they are exceptionally beautiful and of professional quality.


I'm back to, Gali, with no hope of catching up. I was only gone a few days!! I'm reading back on page 5, hope to catch up on this #41.

Back tomorrow for more goodies! Sleep well, friends! I missed you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, my gosh. I had to come back. Hannity is one with Obama's brother - similar voice. Interesting - I hope some of you are watching too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> My iPad is on its last spurt of energy from the battery. Gonna call it a night. Sweet dreams all! See you tomorrow!


Goodnight from me also.................


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


Aloha!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> WCK asked about the things I learned while in Iceland. I have three things that I learned that are pretty interesting. Here is one:
> 
> There is a 10 year old girl who resides in Iceland. Her name is Harriet. Her parents are from Britain (dad) and Iceland (mom) Iceland has a list of approved names. Harriet is NOT on the approved list. I believe this is to preserve their heritage. Harriet's parents have applied for a passport so they can all visit relatives in Britain. Since her name is not on the approved list, they won't issue a passport. As of now, the name on her birth certificate is "girl".
> 
> No one seems to know how this will end. I feel badly for the family.


That is bizarre!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I use tooth paste for sensitive teeth in the morning and baking soda for whitening, if I have time to brush during the day I use a whitening toothpaste, and tartar control tooth paste at night. Yes, I have three different kinds of tooth paste. Could be crazy.
> And floss religiously. Pain in the neck. I heard that Colgate tartar control has some carcinogen in it, so I/ve stopped using it for the time being until I hear more.
> 
> As my mother used to say, "Beauty has its price." I'm paying the price, but I'm still looking for the beauty!! :shock:


You are covering it all. The reason I quit Colgate is because of what you said about it. I am using Crest paste with whitening. Both of our teeth are senitive now. I am changing to another brand but not Colgate. 
I saw on the net were some use charcoal for teeth whitener . Someone try it and get back to me on it. :x :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My teeth have never been my best asset...


Was the whitening process difficult? I'd think about it, but my teeth are sensitive anyway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> They are bales of hay. It is quite interesting to see how they are wrapped. Not sure I can explain how it is done, but there is a wrapping machine on the back if the baler. Before the bale is dropped, these arms come out and wrap the white plastic around the bale. When it is fully wrapped, it is dropped onto the ground.
> 
> Here is a link to see how it is done:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the hay have to be dried before it was baled? If it was green it would get hot . I save green grass for my compost pile. It gets hot . I am puzzled.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are covering it all. The reason I quit Colgate is because of what you said about it. I am using Crest paste with whitening. Both of our teeth are senitive now. I am changing to another brand but not Colgate.
> I saw on the net were some use charcoal for teeth whitener . Someone try it and get back to me on it. :x :lol:


I wonder who will jump to be the first to try THAT one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't the hay have to be dried before it was baled? If it was green it would get hot .


Never thought of that. I wonder why they wrap it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


Are your teeth whiter? Will it not make your teeth chip? I am full of questions tonight.
You are a world traveler. Are you going for business? Have fun and bring me back some flowers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon are you feeling better? Tell us about the babies and their chairs. Did you take pictures?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://wellnessmama.com/3662/whiten-teeth-naturally/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Sorry for my absence...hope this finds everyone happy and healthy.
> 
> I went to the farmer's market mid week last week. Brought a dear friend with me who wanted to learn to preserve food. Then I spent the rest of the week making jam, jelly, spaghetti sauce, whole tomatoes, green beans, and ended up making some pickled green beans and pickles as well. By the end of the week, I was exhausted!
> 
> ...


I'm exhausted reading about your activities! Glad your boys are safely home and you can enjoy their adventures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The teacher's strike is still going on? That will push them behind on next summer won't it? Is your school on 6 weeks then off 2 weeks?
> Hope you and Annie enjoy the Birthday dinner together.


We had Thai food and it was yummy!

Our school system goes from beginning of Sept to end of June with approx 10 day breaks at Christmas and in March. The teacher's union started work action last spring and went into strike in June but I don't think much negotiating went on over the summer. There have been mediation talks started again on the weekend but no success so far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thai food yummy. I hope the teachers can get everything going soon for the kids sake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> WCK asked about the things I learned while in Iceland. I have three things that I learned that are pretty interesting. Here is one:
> 
> There is a 10 year old girl who resides in Iceland. Her name is Harriet. Her parents are from Britain (dad) and Iceland (mom) Iceland has a list of approved names. Harriet is NOT on the approved list. I believe this is to preserve their heritage. Harriet's parents have applied for a passport so they can all visit relatives in Britain. Since her name is not on the approved list, they won't issue a passport. As of now, the name on her birth certificate is "girl".
> 
> No one seems to know how this will end. I feel badly for the family.


I remember reading about that story a few weeks ago. Iceland isn't the only country that has regulations about official names, so does Germany, Denmark and Sweden and there might be others too. It seems strange to us but they want to preserve their heritage and avoid some of the strange names people have given their children.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203332438366724&set=vb.1083638502&type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG here are some more tomato recipes from KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286178-1.html#6047741


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night WCK. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I totally missed this--a strike? On what grounds? Who is winning/won?


The strike is in the province of BC in Canada. Although wages and benefits are part of the issue, those would probably have been resolved a long time ago. The bigger issue is who controls class size, composition and curriculum - the Teacher's union wants control over these items and the provincial education department can't give up that authority. No one is winning and the biggest losers are the students.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> They are bales of hay. It is quite interesting to see how they are wrapped. Not sure I can explain how it is done, but there is a wrapping machine on the back if the baler. Before the bale is dropped, these arms come out and wrap the white plastic around the bale. When it is fully wrapped, it is dropped onto the ground.
> 
> Here is a link to see how it is done:
> 
> ...


Some farms in this area wrap their bales if they don't have dry storage for them. If the bales get damp, they'll rot. Most Alberta farms don't wrap their bales because once it gets cold the bales are ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> KGP, are we the only two people left in the world without a food processor? We should get some kind of prize. :wink:


I'm part of your group too; I've never had a food processor. Glad you're feeling well enough to post again Bonnie. Look forward to hearing about your grands and their chairs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


Another trip for our world traveller; hope you have a great time LL.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> WCK this is also done in Wisconsin. I'm sure it is done in any of the farming areas, in the US and Canada, if they do not have the indoor storage for hay.


Good morning friends

We have all shapes and sizes of white bales and field long tubes of hay. We were so rainy this spring that I think they got at least tree cuttings in, so they should be all set for winter. Will ask one of my friends about it.

Poop I listened to the beginning of Hannity in the car last night, but did not turn him on when I got home. What did he say?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Aloha!


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are your teeth whiter? Will it not make your teeth chip? I am full of questions tonight.
> You are a world traveler. Are you going for business? Have fun and bring me back some flowers.


CB,

I am told by everyone that it does not hurt your teeth. SF will be business and Hawaii is pleasure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder who will jump to be the first to try THAT one!


If your teeth are sensitive, use Sensodyne. It takes sensitivity away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another trip for our world traveller; hope you have a great time LL.


Thank you, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are covering it all. The reason I quit Colgate is because of what you said about it. I am using Crest paste with whitening. Both of our teeth are senitive now. I am changing to another brand but not Colgate.
> I saw on the net were some use charcoal for teeth whitener . Someone try it and get back to me on it. :x :lol:


It might help if you alternate a tooth paste for sensitive teeth with a toothpaste for whitening. One in the morning, and the other at night. It seems to have helped me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon are you feeling better? Tell us about the babies and their chairs. Did you take pictures?


Yes, I'm better now. I think I was exhausted. It happened to me once before at my daughter's. She'd just had a baby, and we were there to help out. She has c-sections, so no lifting. About two days before we left, I felt bad at night, stayed in bed - asleep - for 30 hours!!! This time it wasn't so bad, but the unsettled stomach lasts for a while. I think it's like the movie stars of old - exhaustion. Isn't that elegant?

They loved the chairs. I'd like to seem all the chairs together on the porch, but right now they're inside where they can be loved properly. For Lucy, it was a toss-up between the rocking chair and the potty chair! Now if she could only learn to USE the potty chair, it would be nice.

Two more chairs to go, and then I'll settle down to smaller projects - like bird houses. Painting is fun - I've always enjoyed it but never did decorative painting before. It's even more fun than walls!

Pippin's dentist visit - the reason we were there - went extremely well. He has no fear of the dentist. He did bite his tongue really hard though, but he hardly complained. He is just a little sweetheart. Most of the time.

My daughter feeds us well when we're there, but I missed the finale - steak on the grill. I was sleeping.

Now it's down to business here. Doctor's appts, paperwork for DH, a requested scarf for GS and a blanket for GD. There's always plenty to do.

How about you, CB? What have you been up to?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon are you feeling better? Tell us about the babies and their chairs. Did you take pictures?


Yes, I'm better now. I think I was exhausted. It happened to me once before at my daughter's. She'd just had a baby, and we were there to help out. She has c-sections, so no lifting. About two days before we left, I felt bad at night, stayed in bed - asleep - for 30 hours!!! This time it wasn't so bad, but the unsettled stomach lasts for a while. I think it's like the movie stars of old - exhaustion. Isn't that elegant?

They loved the chairs. I'd like to see all the chairs together on the porch, but right now they're inside where they can be loved properly. For Lucy, it was a toss-up between the rocking chair and the potty chair! Now if she could only learn to USE the potty chair, it would be nice.

Two more chairs to go, and then I'll settle down to smaller projects - like bird houses. Painting is fun - I've always enjoyed it but never did decorative painting before. It's even more fun than walls!

Pippin's dentist visit - the reason we were there - went extremely well. He has no fear of the dentist. He did bite his tongue really hard though, but he hardly complained. He is just a little sweetheart. Most of the time. :wink:

DH decided we should take him out for ice cream, and we did. He ate a LOT of ice cream!! It was fun to have just one with us so we could give him our undivided attention.

My daughter feeds us well when we're there, but I missed the finale - steak on the grill. I was sleeping.

Now it's down to business here. Doctor's appts, paperwork for DH, a requested scarf for GS and a blanket for GD. There's always plenty to do.

How about you, CB? What have you been up to? Do you have to close down the pool soon, or do you have some more swimming days ahead?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Sorry for my absence...hope this finds everyone happy and healthy.
> 
> I went to the farmer's market mid week last week. Brought a dear friend with me who wanted to learn to preserve food. Then I spent the rest of the week making jam, jelly, spaghetti sauce, whole tomatoes, green beans, and ended up making some pickled green beans and pickles as well. By the end of the week, I was exhausted!
> 
> ...


22 pounds!!! I can't even imagine what that looks like!

I'm glad your boys are back safe and sound. They sound like true adventurers! I know you must be proud of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, I just read about your cousin. I hope he's on the mend now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some farms in this area wrap their bales if they don't have dry storage for them. If the bales get damp, they'll rot. Most Alberta farms don't wrap their bales because once it gets cold the bales are ok.


Oh. My daughter lives next to a huge field (civil war battleground), and every year they watch them bale the hay. They love watching, and afterwards they go over and the kids climb on them. Nobody seems to mind - at least the cannons haven't gone off yet!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I'm better now. I think I was exhausted. It happened to me once before at my daughter's. She'd just had a baby, and we were there to help out. She has c-sections, so no lifting. About two days before we left, I felt bad at night, stayed in bed - asleep - for 30 hours!!! This time it wasn't so bad, but the unsettled stomach lasts for a while. I think it's like the movie stars of old - exhaustion. Isn't that elegant?
> 
> They loved the chairs. I'd like to seem all the chairs together on the porch, but right now they're inside where they can be loved properly. For Lucy, it was a toss-up between the rocking chair and the potty chair! Now if she could only learn to USE the potty chair, it would be nice.
> 
> ...


Bon - glad you are feeling better. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I'm better now. I think I was exhausted. It happened to me once before at my daughter's. She'd just had a baby, and we were there to help out. She has c-sections, so no lifting. About two days before we left, I felt bad at night, stayed in bed - asleep - for 30 hours!!! This time it wasn't so bad, but the unsettled stomach lasts for a while. I think it's like the movie stars of old - exhaustion. Isn't that elegant?
> 
> They loved the chairs. I'd like to seem all the chairs together on the porch, but right now they're inside where they can be loved properly. For Lucy, it was a toss-up between the rocking chair and the potty chair! Now if she could only learn to USE the potty chair, it would be nice.
> 
> ...


When my DD had her 2nd baby her oldest was 3 - she also had to have C sections both times. When she had the 2nd she lived over 200 miles from me - lived in a 2 story house & the kids' bedrooms were upstairs - thus, no stair climbing - no driving for her - so - like most mothers - I literally moved in - had my bedroom on the 2nd floor - was still working then as I am presently with my husband - set up my office in my bedroom - computer - printer - fax - DH would hand write his work - fax to me - I'd type on computer -print - fax back to him - was it OK? If so, I'd then email correspondence to customers - whew! It was a long 2 months I stayed with my DD - & "secretaried" long distance for my DH - but all was well - kids are thriving & grandma lived through it all - nothing we won't do for our kids is there?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon - glad you are feeling better. Take care of yourself.


Thanks, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD had her 2nd baby her oldest was 3 - she also had to have C sections both times. When she had the 2nd she lived over 200 miles from me - lived in a 2 story house & the kids' bedrooms were upstairs - thus, no stair climbing - no driving for her - so - like most mothers - I literally moved in - had my bedroom on the 2nd floor - was still working then as I am presently with my husband - set up my office in my bedroom - computer - printer - fax - DH would hand write his work - fax to me - I'd type on computer -print - fax back to him - was it OK? If so, I'd then email correspondence to customers - whew! It was a long 2 months I stayed with my DD - & "secretaried" long distance for my DH - but all was well - kids are thriving & grandma lived through it all - nothing we won't do for our kids is there?


You're so right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> We have all shapes and sizes of white bales and field long tubes of hay. We were so rainy this spring that I think they got at least tree cuttings in, so they should be all set for winter. Will ask one of my friends about it.
> 
> Poop I listened to the beginning of Hannity in the car last night, but did not turn him on when I got home. What did he say?


No I missed. Can you get it online?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It might help if you alternate a tooth paste for sensitive teeth with a toothpaste for whitening. One in the morning, and the other at night. It seems to have helped me.


Ok will try that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB and anyone interested in the toothpaste - carcinogen discussion:

I found this online. If you go to this website, you can learn in depth about the safety of the toothpaste - as deep as you want to go. I think I'll stick with Total. It's approved again by the American Dental Assoc. in August of this year, after the reports on the possible carcinogen.

http://www.colgatetotal.com/health-benefits/colgate-total-triclosan?cid=ppc_gg_b_stan_brand_triclosan_broad&kw=colgate+carcinogen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my daughter had number 3, I sort of moved in for a month or so. Her husband was in an accident in February, 22 fractures. He was in a nursing home until May 15th. They sold their house, had to be out May 31st. New house 70 miles away wasn't ready until June 10. She and boys stayed with me. Husband and his mother lived in motel near his work until house was done. Household items were in PODs. I moved with them as neither one could unpack. Baby came June 30th. I know I was there most of July also. Very thankful I was still able to do the work, as I am no longer able.


That's my situation, too, although you had a much bigger job than I did. I could do it with no problem until Pippin came along 4 years ago. That was hard. I have to learn to limit myself. Not easy to do, is it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I'm better now. I think I was exhausted. It happened to me once before at my daughter's. She'd just had a baby, and we were there to help out. She has c-sections, so no lifting. About two days before we left, I felt bad at night, stayed in bed - asleep - for 30 hours!!! This time it wasn't so bad, but the unsettled stomach lasts for a while. I think it's like the movie stars of old - exhaustion. Isn't that elegant?
> 
> They loved the chairs. I'd like to seem all the chairs together on the porch, but right now they're inside where they can be loved properly. For Lucy, it was a toss-up between the rocking chair and the potty chair! Now if she could only learn to USE the potty chair, it would be nice.
> 
> ...


Are you taking your Vitamin D. You may need to add some Bvitamins too. I am thinking you may need a check up. When is the last time you went to the dr? Hope you are one of the dr's appointments just to make sure nothing is wrong.
Sounds like a wonderful visit for you even tho it made you so tired. 
Not much is going on with me. I am thinking about decorating for fall outside. I have a few plants bought up to the front. I need to haul out my things from the shop but lazy. It was cool last week now the heat is came back and humidity. What do I expect it is still summer. :x
The pool has been covered for about 2 weeks. Kids were in school. We had the cool days but then back up to 97 but the water is cooling down so we decided to close it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, I just read about your cousin. I hope he's on the mend now.


I just heard his has the vent out today. PTL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> I am told by everyone that it does not hurt your teeth. SF will be business and Hawaii is pleasure.


That will be a great vacation for both of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD had her 2nd baby her oldest was 3 - she also had to have C sections both times. When she had the 2nd she lived over 200 miles from me - lived in a 2 story house & the kids' bedrooms were upstairs - thus, no stair climbing - no driving for her - so - like most mothers - I literally moved in - had my bedroom on the 2nd floor - was still working then as I am presently with my husband - set up my office in my bedroom - computer - printer - fax - DH would hand write his work - fax to me - I'd type on computer -print - fax back to him - was it OK? If so, I'd then email correspondence to customers - whew! It was a long 2 months I stayed with my DD - & "secretaried" long distance for my DH - but all was well - kids are thriving & grandma lived through it all - nothing we won't do for our kids is there?


You are a good wife,mother and grandma.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and anyone interested in the toothpaste - carcinogen discussion:
> 
> I found this online. If you go to this website, you can learn in depth
> about the safety of the toothpaste - as deep as you want to go. I think I'll stick with Total. It's approved again by the American Dental Assoc. in August of this year, after the reports on the possible carcinogen.
> ...


I am suspicious of this because it was put out by Colgate - not an independent study. Maybe Crest or another toothpaste can say the same thing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will be a great vacation for both of you.


I suppose. I hate flying. Already imagining things.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> When my daughter had number 3, I sort of moved in for a month or so. Her husband was in an accident in February, 22 fractures. He was in a nursing home until May 15th. They sold their house, had to be out May 31st. New house 70 miles away wasn't ready until June 10. She and boys stayed with me. Husband and his mother lived in motel near his work until house was done. Household items were in PODs. I moved with them as neither one could unpack. Baby came June 30th. I know I was there most of July also. Very thankful I was still able to do the work, as I am no longer able.


OMG! We Moms & Grandmoms are the best - perhaps it's a consequence of how we were raised. I know my Mom took very good care of her Mom when Grandma got older & Grandpa had died. My Dad was also so very good to Grandma, his mother-in- law.

Consequently when it was my time to be a care giver for my Mom I stepped up to the plate & did what needed to be done for her care. By then, my brother had died so it was up to me to take care of Mommy. The last 5-1/2 years Mom was in a nursing home & my brother had died out-of-state & I never told Mommy her son had died. I kept the illusion alive for her & she was happy 'cause she thought he was happy. I told her he'd moved back to Japan where he'd served in the Army - & that was why he couldn't visit with her here. I'll bet when Mommy got to heaven & saw my brother she was mightily surprised & told him thus: "What are you doing here? You're supposed to be in Japan!"


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I missed. Can you get it online?


I partially watched Hannity - the segment w/O's brother was somewhat interesting. He seemed to be a well spoken, cordial man. Couldn't really get my head around of why the interview other than to promote the brother's book. Still wondering why & can you believe anything the brother said - hum? It is a wonderment, let us never forget he has the same genes O does. In this instance do ya' suppose the apple didn't fall far from the O tree?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is Hannity and Mark Obama.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6jDUgJHirE&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> As a teacher who started teaching the standards using CC, there are good and bad things about it. A big problem, in my eyes, is that Bill Gates stands to make MILLIONS because he owns the contract to develop all the software to implement PARCC--one of the mandatory tests to be given to the students in the US. He has all the rights to the data collection and reporting. His hands are in the textbooks. I also believe he has say in the standards as well.
> 
> It is also not right that states were forced to implement this without seeing the final outcome AND to get the funding. It is blackmail in my opinion.
> 
> The data that teachers are forced to report is astronomical, to say the least. Kids are to be tracked from the minute they enter school--who is using this data, and to what ends is it going to be used?


The tracking and information gathering is exactly what the libs/Dems want so they can plan their "social" programs accordingly. It goes with their thinking of the gov't taking care of you from the cradle to the grave.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember reading about that story a few weeks ago. Iceland isn't the only country that has regulations about official names, so does Germany, Denmark and Sweden and there might be others too. It seems strange to us but they want to preserve their heritage and avoid some of the strange names people have given their children.


Aw come on WCK! What is so strange about Moon Unit (Zappa), Pilot Inspector (Penn Gillette), Harlow (Nicole Ritchie), Scout (Bruce Willis), and the list goes on... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you taking your Vitamin D. You may need to add some Bvitamins too. I am thinking you may need a check up. When is the last time you went to the dr? Hope you are one of the dr's appointments just to make sure nothing is wrong.
> Sounds like a wonderful visit for you even tho it made you so tired.
> Not much is going on with me. I am thinking about decorating for fall outside. I have a few plants bought up to the front. I need to haul out my things from the shop but lazy. It was cool last week now the heat is came back and humidity. What do I expect it is still summer. :x
> The pool has been covered for about 2 weeks. Kids were in school. We had the cool days but then back up to 97 but the water is cooling down so we decided to close it .


I guess once school starts there's not much time for swimming.

I have a dr's appt on Friday, but it's about changing medicines, not about being so tired. I'm pretty sure I know what that was about. Two back-to-back trips - one with six kids and the other with five - with no free time in between. They never stop, and there are always last minute changes and rushing. I just can't go like that any more.

Still taking lots of Vit. D - have to see that dr. too. I have to see them all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard his has the vent out today. PTL.


I'll bet that's a relief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am suspicious of this because it was put out by Colgate - not an independent study. Maybe Crest or another toothpaste can say the same thing?


I know but I think I read it first somewhere else. I'll go back and see if I can find it. This was just the most extensive explanation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I suppose. I hate flying. Already imagining things.


I'm always like that, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I partially watched Hannity - the segment w/O's brother was somewhat interesting. He seemed to be a well spoken, cordial man. Couldn't really get my head around of why the interview other than to promote the brother's book. Still wondering why & can you believe anything the brother said - hum? It is a wonderment, let us never forget he has the same genes O does. In this instance do ya' suppose the apple didn't fall far from the O tree?


I found it strange, too. He was much warmer than o, (still not very warm), and looked enough like him to make it very strange. He pretty much defended his brother, but not with gusto.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Hannity and Mark Obama.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6jDUgJHirE&feature=youtube_gdata


You are a whiz on the computer! You can find anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess once school starts there's not much time for swimming.
> 
> I have a dr's appt on Friday, but it's about changing medicines, not about being so tired. I'm pretty sure I know what that was about. Two back-to-back trips - one with six kids and the other with five - with no free time in between. They never stop, and there are always last minute changes and rushing. I just can't go like that any more.
> 
> Still taking lots of Vit. D - have to see that dr. too. I have to see them all!


Have them check your Vit. D levels. I just did that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some pretty pictures of Arkansas.http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-arkansas/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pretty pictures of Arkansas.http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-arkansas/


Georgeous state you live in!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Watch this video of o until the end. 
Unbelievable!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202804003885630


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> 22 pounds!!! I can't even imagine what that looks like!
> 
> I'm glad your boys are back safe and sound. They sound like true adventurers! I know you must be proud of them.


It is nice to have them home. They are making me jealous! Our last name is a common Czech name. Many people couldn't believe that they didn't speak Czech. I have always told my husband that we needed to learn a new language then go speak it at the grocery store. Then people would think we were from another country. I think it would be fun. He's not so sure! Now my middle son likes the idea--for a different reason--he is going back and I will probably just use it at the grocery store!

I ended up make 24, 8 ounce jars of jelly and 7, 8 ounce jars of grape chutney. I still have about 12 cups of juice left and about 5 cups of pulp to make some fruit leather. My oh my. She says she has a lot more--- I hate to see them go to waste. Any good ideas what to make? That's a lot of jelly, not sure I want to make more!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard his has the vent out today. PTL.


Yay!!!!! Great news!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I suppose. I hate flying. Already imagining things.


Oh no! You shouldn't hate flying! When we first started flying in our two-seater, my husband would say, " Pretend you are on a road. Sometimes it is bumpy--like I-80 through NE, and sometimes it is smooth like glass. Just without the traffic!" Imagine it is a bumpy road--like I-80.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The tracking and information gathering is exactly what the libs/Dems want so they can plan their "social" programs accordingly. It goes with their thinking of the gov't taking care of you from the cradle to the grave.


Yep. Too bad some people don't understand this.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty wrote:
I remember reading about that story a few weeks ago. Iceland isn't the only country that has regulations about official names, so does Germany, Denmark and Sweden and there might be others too. It seems strange to us but they want to preserve their heritage and avoid some of the strange names people have given their children.


I don't think it is strange that Iceland has an official list. It is nice that a country wants to hold onto it's heritage. Wait until you hear the next thing I learned.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good wife,mother and grandma.


Yeah, well ----- a wife, mom & grandma do what we have to do.....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> It is nice to have them home. They are making me jealous! Our last name is a common Czech name. Many people couldn't believe that they didn't speak Czech. I have always told my husband that we needed to learn a new language then go speak it at the grocery store. Then people would think we were from another country. I think it would be fun. He's not so sure! Now my middle son likes the idea--for a different reason--he is going back and I will probably just use it at the grocery store!
> 
> I ended up make 24, 8 ounce jars of jelly and 7, 8 ounce jars of grape chutney. I still have about 12 cups of juice left and about 5 cups of pulp to make some fruit leather. My oh my. She says she has a lot more--- I hate to see them go to waste. Any good ideas what to make? That's a lot of jelly, not sure I want to make more!


Well, not grapes, but my Aunt in Canada used to make dandelion wine - have you ever tasted it? Wonderful to say the least. As a rule, I don't like liquor/wine - whatever - much at all - but I could have drunk Aunties' wine 'till I was completely looped! Gotta know every time I now see a dandelion I think of her - & this is another of my fantastic Aunties - my Auntie Mame's sister.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, not grapes, but my Aunt in Canada used to make dandelion wine - have you ever tasted it? Wonderful to say the least. As a rule, I don't like liquor/wine - whatever - much at all - but I could have drunk Aunties' wine 'till I was completely looped! Gotta know every time I now see a dandelion I think of her - & this is another of my fantastic Aunties - my Auntie Mame's sister.


What a great memory. It's nice that something so simple, like a dandelion, can bring about memories. I think my Dad made dandelion wine...I was too young to try it. I remember the grown-ups liking it!

I am going to have to call him and ask! I wonder if people still make it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just here for a bit can't stop watching the Rossivelt stories. After done off to bed.

Busy here fall is on the way.

Joey sorry about renters what a mess. Hope you are able to get it done and rent it soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Even as the children become adults (sometimes I wonder), they still need Mommy. I did get his POA when he was on active duty in Kuwait, and he did not take it back. Now that he is driving the big rigs. I need it to take care of his house. He had renters in the 1st floor apartment for more than a year. They left August 31st, owing over $1000. What pigs! More than 8 hours, just removing garbage. It will take months before it can be rented again. I will hire the major cleaning, painting, repairs, carpeting etc.


That is terrible. My dd's fil has rent houses. They always landscape and repaint after a tenant moved out. They have to because they tear everything up . It is a shame that people are so nasty with someone else property.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grapes oh my you don't need any more recipes:0 it will mean more work.

CB how are you?

WCK hope all is well

Bon glad your back hope you were able to get help at Dr.s today.

Hey LL how are you? Gerogie you have led a fastinting life

Off now as missing show parts of it..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have them check your Vit. D levels. I just did that.


I will, LL. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh no! You shouldn't hate flying! When we first started flying in our two-seater, my husband would say, " Pretend you are on a road. Sometimes it is bumpy--like I-80 through NE, and sometimes it is smooth like glass. Just without the traffic!" Imagine it is a bumpy road--like I-80.


OK. I will do as you say. So interesting that your husband flies - can you? You are brave!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> grapes oh my you don't need any more recipes:0 it will mean more work.
> 
> CB how are you?
> 
> ...


Hope you are fine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pretty pictures of Arkansas.http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-arkansas/


Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Watch this video of o until the end.
> Unbelievable!
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202804003885630


I remember when he said that (the end). I thought he was crazy then, and I think he's crazy now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> It is nice to have them home. They are making me jealous! Our last name is a common Czech name. Many people couldn't believe that they didn't speak Czech. I have always told my husband that we needed to learn a new language then go speak it at the grocery store. Then people would think we were from another country. I think it would be fun. He's not so sure! Now my middle son likes the idea--for a different reason--he is going back and I will probably just use it at the grocery store!
> 
> I ended up make 24, 8 ounce jars of jelly and 7, 8 ounce jars of grape chutney. I still have about 12 cups of juice left and about 5 cups of pulp to make some fruit leather. My oh my. She says she has a lot more--- I hate to see them go to waste. Any good ideas what to make? That's a lot of jelly, not sure I want to make more!


Stomp on them - for wine? Sorry - I have no idea. I know frozen grapes are good eaten just like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh no! You shouldn't hate flying! When we first started flying in our two-seater, my husband would say, " Pretend you are on a road. Sometimes it is bumpy--like I-80 through NE, and sometimes it is smooth like glass. Just without the traffic!" Imagine it is a bumpy road--like I-80.


I remember when I first realized it was normally bumpy in a plane. I was relieved. But I don't fly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, not grapes, but my Aunt in Canada used to make dandelion wine - have you ever tasted it? Wonderful to say the least. As a rule, I don't like liquor/wine - whatever - much at all - but I could have drunk Aunties' wine 'till I was completely looped! Gotta know every time I now see a dandelion I think of her - & this is another of my fantastic Aunties - my Auntie Mame's sister.


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Even as the children become adults (sometimes I wonder), they still need Mommy. I did get his POA when he was on active duty in Kuwait, and he did not take it back. Now that he is driving the big rigs. I need it to take care of his house. He had renters in the 1st floor apartment for more than a year. They left August 31st, owing over $1000. What pigs! More than 8 hours, just removing garbage. It will take months before it can be rented again. I will hire the major cleaning, painting, repairs, carpeting etc.


My dd and sil are renting out his house. When they got married, they sold hers - and a week later the bottom dropped out of the housing market and his didn't sell. His is a nice split-level in a good area with good schools. Can't sell it right now.

They're renting it out, and every single person who has rented this nice, family home has stopped paying rent and trashed it before they left. Why? I have no idea unless they're just so frustrated because they're having money troubles. Still - why ruin someone's property? I hope they can sell it soon. It's a pain.
Lots of money and work fixing it up between tenants.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just here for a bit can't stop watching the Rossivelt stories. After done off to bed.
> 
> Busy here fall is on the way.
> 
> Joey sorry about renters what a mess. Hope you are able to get it done and rent it soon.


Hi, Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember when he said that (the end). I thought he was crazy then, and I think he's crazy now.


Me too.
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/630578860384414/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pretty pictures of Arkansas.http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-arkansas/


So beautiful! Have you travelled all over your state?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Even as the children become adults (sometimes I wonder), they still need Mommy. I did get his POA when he was on active duty in Kuwait, and he did not take it back. Now that he is driving the big rigs. I need it to take care of his house. He had renters in the 1st floor apartment for more than a year. They left August 31st, owing over $1000. What pigs! More than 8 hours, just removing garbage. It will take months before it can be rented again. I will hire the major cleaning, painting, repairs, carpeting etc.


Sorry to hear that the renters left such a mess. Most tenants are good, but the bad ones are a real horror story. A friend had tenants that cut holes in the carpet and left the place in a dirty mess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> grapes oh my you don't need any more recipes:0 it will mean more work.
> 
> CB how are you?
> 
> ...


How's your sweater coming along Yarnie? I missed the latest Roosevelt episode, will have to see if I can catch up later. Sounds like you are still enjoying it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My dd and sil are renting out his house. When they got married, they sold hers - and a week later the bottom dropped out of the housing market and his didn't sell. His is a nice split-level in a good area with good schools. Can't sell it right now.
> 
> They're renting it out, and every single person who has rented this nice, family home has stopped paying rent and trashed it before they left. Why? I have no idea unless they're just so frustrated because they're having money troubles. Still - why ruin someone's property? I hope they can sell it soon. It's a pain.
> Lots of money and work fixing it up between tenants.


That is really bad news; hope they can sell it soon. We had a rental property years ago and had an excellent tenant for 3 years (a single dad with 2 kids) and then an awful tenant for only 8 months. We sold after that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/630578860384414/?type=1&theater


 :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Not much on the schedule today, just enjoying the wonderful weather we are having.

Be happy today


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your sweater coming along Yarnie? I missed the latest Roosevelt episode, will have to see if I can catch up later. Sounds like you are still enjoying it.


I love the series, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that the renters left such a mess. Most tenants are good, but the bad ones are a real horror story. A friend had tenants that cut holes in the carpet and left the place in a dirty mess.


That is terrible. How can people do such things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is really bad news; hope they can sell it soon. We had a rental property years ago and had an excellent tenant for 3 years (a single dad with 2 kids) and then an awful tenant for only 8 months. We sold after that.


Smart move to sell.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Not much on the schedule today, just enjoying the wonderful weather we are having.
> 
> Be happy today


Same to you, LTL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So beautiful! Have you travelled all over your state?


Yes all over it. Work and play.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joey's I thought you would like this.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/03/17/weather-channel-founder-explains-the-history-of-the-global-warming-hoax/


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> OK. I will do as you say. So interesting that your husband flies - can you? You are brave!


Good morning, Everyone! I have my last batch of grapes to process this morning. Ugh...procrastinating right now.

Yes, I can fly; however, I don't have my license to fly. I think we would argue over who got to fly! I love being a passenger there are so many things to see! Flying over the mountains is quite stunning!

Not brave...you could call me brave when/if I fly in a small plane with someone I barely know. People sometimes think it's funny to freak people out. I don't need others to do it for me, I am quite good at it all by myself!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Stomp on them - for wine? Sorry - I have no idea. I know frozen grapes are good eaten just like that.


These are Concord grapes... Don't think the seeds would go over to well! Believe me, I have thought about it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Not much on the schedule today, just enjoying the wonderful weather we are having.
> 
> Be happy today


You, too! Hope Everyone has a great day! Off to the grapes! Busy the rest of the day, probably won't be on. 
Take care.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Good morning, Everyone! I have my last batch of grapes to process this morning. Ugh...procrastinating right now.
> 
> Yes, I can fly; however, I don't have my license to fly. I think we would argue over who got to fly! I love being a passenger there are so many things to see! Flying over the mountains is quite stunning!
> 
> Not brave...you could call me brave when/if I fly in a small plane with someone I barely know. People sometimes think it's funny to freak people out. I don't need others to do it for me, I am quite good at it all by myself!


You should be proud of yourself! Great! If you ever fly to my area, let me know. Our neighbor is a pilot. He and his new wife hopped across Canada from one coast to the other. They landed and slept next to the plane. I think they landed in places where they could do that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> These are Concord grapes... Don't think the seeds would go over to well! Believe me, I have thought about it!


Wine making. Again you are SO lucky!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

have put sweater aside for a bit


west coast kitty said:


> How's your sweater coming along Yarnie? I missed the latest Roosevelt episode, will have to see if I can catch up later. Sounds like you are still enjoying it.


Have put sweater aside for a bit. back has gone out. As I have said before body goes out more then I do.

Yes I am still watching Roosevelts it really is interesting to me.
Wonder how Karverr is doning lots of flooding in Texas. 
l
Fall is here for sure. evny you LTL grey here.

Suppose to be starting on crown yesterday but had to change appointment.

Beautiful pictures CB.

Joey they would rather died then admit they maybe wrong about gobel warming.
Cat finial has gotten down. He like to lay by computer screen and press keys if not petted. So I get to go all over the place with words and programs. Such fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wine making. Again you are SO lucky!


What we have a wino? Remeber Lucy and Eathal stomping grapes? Maybe we should all give her a hand doing just that. Purple maybe the in color this year. We can buy open toe shoes and have matching feet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What we have a wino? Remeber Lucy and Eathal stomping grapes? Maybe we should all give her a hand doing just that. Purple maybe the in color this year. We can buy open toe shoes and have matching feet.


Yes, I remember Lucy and Ethel. I love the show. I'd love to give her a hand - and have a party after.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Lucy when do you leave for you little jont? 
Have fun. Do not like planes, always think the worst is going to happen of course it doesn't.

Has anyone heard or know what Gerslay is up too? Know KC is on her way to FLa. What abouat Jayne? Thumper I know is still working and had to see her son go back to the war. Has to be a lot of worrong for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I remember Lucy and Ethel. I love the show. I'd love to give her a hand - and have a party after.


that would sure be fun. Do you remember the chocolate factory. That was funny also.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that would sure be fun. Do you remember the chocolate factory. That was funny also.


Yes, loved that one, too.

I go to a wedding this weekend - for the whole weekend. Then we leave on the 24th for SF and Hawaii after 3 days in SF.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, loved that one, too.
> 
> I go to a wedding this weekend - for the whole weekend. Then we leave on the 24th for SF and Hawaii after 3 days in SF.


You are quite a traveler! I'm going on the road but only for business. Safe travels and see you upon your return. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What we have a wino? Remeber Lucy and Eathal stomping grapes? Maybe we should all give her a hand doing just that. Purple maybe the in color this year. We can buy open toe shoes and have matching feet.


How can anyone not love that episode ... and the Chocolate Factory as well. Classics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've missed a lot as am buried in work. Be well and choose joy my friends.

Hope to participate more soon ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Pain has gone. I will have another treatment in 3 weeks and live through the pain. Am going to SF and Hawaii next week.


Have fun on your trip. Hope your pain is gone by then. Take lots of photos in Hawaii. It's a beautiful state.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You should be proud of yourself! Great! If you ever fly to my area, let me know. Our neighbor is a pilot. He and his new wife hopped across Canada from one coast to the other. They landed and slept next to the plane. I think they landed in places where they could do that.


We would love to fly up/down both coasts and see the sites. Not sure when we can do this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are quite a traveler! I'm going on the road but only for business. Safe travels and see you upon your return. :-D


Thank you, KPG.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have fun on your trip. Hope your pain is gone by then. Take lots of photos in Hawaii. It's a beautiful state.


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> We would love to fly up/down both coasts and see the sites. Not sure when we can do this.


Let me know if you ever decide. What coast are you on?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What we have a wino? Remeber Lucy and Eathal stomping grapes? Maybe we should all give her a hand doing just that. Purple maybe the in color this year. We can buy open toe shoes and have matching feet.


Great idea! How fun that would be!!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, loved that one, too.
> 
> I go to a wedding this weekend - for the whole weekend. Then we leave on the 24th for SF and Hawaii after 3 days in SF.


Sounds like a fun trip. Have a great time!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me know if you ever decide. What coast are you on?


Alas, I am not on either coast. In the west...Rocky Mountain area. I certainly will let you know! Would love to meet my friends here!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Off to have lunch with my boys! Chat later!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Sounds like a fun trip. Have a great time!


Thans, Giz.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Alas, I am not on either coast. In the west...Rocky Mountain area. I certainly will let you know! Would love to meet my friends here!


We are travelling to Beaver Creek next March.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> *Just here for a bit can't stop watching the Rossivelt stories.* After done off to bed.
> 
> Busy here fall is on the way.
> 
> Joey sorry about renters what a mess. Hope you are able to get it done and rent it soon.


That`s where I have been too. A friend of mine mentioned about them on a forum we go to. Thankfully they are available on PBS.com. They are only up til September 28th, so i`ve been watching them before they are taken off. And doing a lot of knitting too.
Ken Burns is an excellent documentary maker. His WW2 documentary that I watched on Netflix was superb. I also had the prohibition documentary saved on Netflix which isn`t showing up anymore since I dropped the DVD part and just went with streaming. Go figure!
Sorry I have been away for a while...I have been going through some personal stuff which i`d rather not go into in a public forum. And now thankfully I can see daylight at the end of a very long dark tunnel.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

In just a few hours we`ll know whether Scotland will become independent or still be a part of the UK.
Whatever the outcome, there will still be a lot of resentment as the yes and no votes are too close to call


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pretty pictures of Arkansas.http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-arkansas/


Beautiful CB. Thanks for sharing your state.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> In just a few hours we`ll know whether Scotland will become independent or still be a part of the UK.
> Whatever the outcome, there will still be a lot of resentment as the yes and no votes are too close to call


Is it true that Wales is not too far behind Scotland in wanting to break away from England?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, not grapes, but my Aunt in Canada used to make dandelion wine - have you ever tasted it? Wonderful to say the least. As a rule, I don't like liquor/wine - whatever - much at all - but I could have drunk Aunties' wine 'till I was completely looped! Gotta know every time I now see a dandelion I think of her - & this is another of my fantastic Aunties - my Auntie Mame's sister.


Now it's starting to sound like the sisters on the Walton's TV program. They made "the recipe" that was very tasty and grandpa would always volunteer to do odd jobs for them just to have a taste of the recipe. :XD: Your aunties sounded great.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


That is so gorgeous solo. As a big fan of cables, I love your choice, and the colours are exquisite. 
For your first attempt you did an excellent job. Well done!!! There is no stopping you now.
:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

That worked, here are some more pictures of my work.

The 2nd picture is of a shawl I made in Tunisian crochet. The 1st is a headband and the 3rd is another view of the cabled afghan.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is it true that Wales is not too far behind Scotland in wanting to break away from England?


Plaid Cymru in Wales have been wanting their independence for many years. If Scotland yets independence, I bet Wales won`t be far behind in wanting theirs too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I talk about my puppies all the time. Here are some pictures of them. This is there version of swimming. The first picture is of Ozzy and Cooper, the twins. The second is of Trent.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That worked, here are some more pictures of my work.
> 
> The 2nd picture is of a shawl I made in Tunisian crochet. The 1st is a headband and the 3rd is another view of the cabled afghan.


Beautiful job solo....you`re so lucky being able to do both crochet and knitting. I wish I had the knack. I know I keep saying I`ll learn, but I`m having way too much fun cable knitting afghans to learn.
i`ve got loads of crochet how-to videos saved on YouTube to learn the basics. And I still watch them from time to time determined to learn one day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I talk about my puppies all the time. Here are some pictures of them. This is there version of swimming. The first picture is of Ozzy and Cooper, the twins. The second is of Trent.


 Ozzy and Cooper are so precious solo. You are truly blessed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.

P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gorgeous! They look like they`re having fun in their swimming pool


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s where I have been too. A friend of mine mentioned about them on a forum we go to. Thankfully they are available on PBS.com. They are only up til September 28th, so i`ve been watching them before they are taken off. And doing a lot of knitting too.
> Ken Burns is an excellent documentary maker. His WW2 documentary that I watched on Netflix was superb. I also had the prohibition documentary saved on Netflix which isn`t showing up anymore since I dropped the DVD part and just went with streaming. Go figure!
> Sorry I have been away for a while...I have been going through some personal stuff which i`d rather not go into in a public forum. And now thankfully I can see daylight at the end of a very long dark tunnel.


I'm glad to hear the sun is starting to shine for you again WBee!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


Beautiful! Yeah - Solo has a new camera and knows how to share some pics.

I'm so happy.

BTW - what nice knitting. Is the purple and cream part of one afghan? Perhaps stripes? I love the colors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That worked, here are some more pictures of my work.
> 
> The 2nd picture is of a shawl I made in Tunisian crochet. The 1st is a headband and the 3rd is another view of the cabled afghan.


Oh, my! We have a new photog to live vicariously through.

I don't know how to crochet, but you surely do. I really like the purple/cream afghan.

Txs for showing us your work. You are now officially one of us. :-D (just kidding)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Plaid Cymru in Wales have been wanting their independence for many years. If Scotland yets independence, I bet Wales won`t be far behind in wanting theirs too.


To me, it seems not to be a well thought out decision for Scotland to remove themselves from the UK. I haven't heard about the major issues being addressed or resolved.

I understand the longing to be free but it seems to me the country would be worse off. We'll see what the future holds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I talk about my puppies all the time. Here are some pictures of them. This is there version of swimming. The first picture is of Ozzy and Cooper, the twins. The second is of Trent.


Wait! I think you posted the same photo twice, correct?

Whoever is in the tub is so cute but how come he doesn't like swimming?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.
> 
> P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


OMG - I love them - all of them! I am not a cat person - dogs only. I cannot imagine your dogs don't love the water. I wonder why? Is that typical for their breeds?

BTW: if you post a picture, under the posted pic is a 'edit' button to edit the words above your photo and also a 'delete' button so you can delete the photo within the hour time frame.

Txs for sharing some photos!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.
> 
> P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


So cute!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To me, it seems not to be a well thought out decision for Scotland to remove themselves from the UK. I haven't heard about the major issues being addressed or resolved.
> 
> I understand the longing to be free but it seems to me the country would be worse off. We'll see what the future holds.


The polls have closed in Scotland now. So now the counting begins. I hope and pray the No votes will win.
If the No votes win, then Scotland can vote again in 5 years. But if the Yes votes win, then it will be a hundred years before Scotland decides to want to become a part of the UK again.
Whatever the outcome, half of Scotland won`t be very happy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


How beautiful! Solo you make great cables. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.
> 
> P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


Oh they are sweet. Do they like the water?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm glad to hear the sun is starting to shine for you again WBee!


Yes me too. How is your son making it away at his new job WB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How beautiful! Solo you make great cables. :thumbup:


Great Job, Solo! Seeing all those cables made me dizzy!
You must have some fantastic powers of concentration to make all those cables cross evenly, without a mistake. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The polls have closed in Scotland now. So now the counting begins. I hope and pray the No votes will win.
> If the No votes win, then Scotland can vote again in 5 years. But if the Yes votes win, then it will be a hundred years before Scotland decides to want to become a part of the UK again.
> Whatever the outcome, half of Scotland won`t be very happy


I'm with you on hoping for 'no.' I don't have a dog in the fight, but keeping going back to look at Solo's dogs-n-tubs. They crack me up!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes me too. How is your son making it away at his new job WB?


He`s liking it so far thanks for asking bumpy. He`s at the local academy learning all about his new job...and thankfully getting paid for it. He was promised academy training for months here in WV but was always fobbed off with excuses because they needed him as a guard for the inmates. So he had on the job training instead. 
Now that he`s in Kentucky, he`s enjoying it. He did have a physical which showed he`s borderline diabetic, so he`s trying to get his blood sugar down by diet, After clearing out his house, and checking his cupboards...it`s no wonder. His freezer was full of frozen meals...pizzas, ready made meals, ramon noodles etc. And not a piece of fruit or veggie in sight.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He`s liking it so far thanks for asking bumpy. He`s at the local academy learning all about his new job...and thankfully getting paid for it. He was promised academy training for months here in WV but was always fobbed off with excuses because they needed him as a guard for the inmates. So he had on the job training instead.
> Now that he`s in Kentucky, he`s enjoying it. He did have a physical which showed he`s borderline diabetic, so he`s trying to get his blood sugar down by diet, After clearing out his house, and checking his cupboards...it`s no wonder. His freezer was full of frozen meals...pizzas, ready made meals, ramon noodles etc. And not a piece of fruit or veggie in sight.


Doesn't WV train their CO's in an academy before placing them in prisons to guard prisoners?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm glad to hear the sun is starting to shine for you again WBee!


Thank you Gifty... hugz to you
♥
The weather here has been gorgeous today...I even wore shorts and a sleeveless tank top. It`s definitely getting chilly in the evenings though.
We`re looking for an electric blanket, as the controls died on the electric blanket we had this year. It was about 4 years old, so we got our moneys worth.
We asked our son to price them in Kentucky. If they`re cheaper there than here, we`ll send him the money and he will bring it with him when he visits next month.
And talking of things dying..... the tension spring for the deck on the ride on mower died last weekend. Because of it being nearly fall, hubby had to have the part ordered. And hooray Tractor Supply called this afternoon to say the part was in. So maybe there will be one or two yard mowings before the ride on is put away for the winter.
And coincidently, the manager of the Tractor Supply store was a friend of hubbys through high school that hubby lost touch with. So now their friendship has been rekindled.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Doesn't WV train their CO's in an academy before placing them in prisons to guard prisoners?


They were supposed to train them Jokim. Our son was asking for months when he`d be going to the academy, but they kept fobbing him off with excuses. The excuse they used most was that they needed him at work guarding the inmates as they were short staffed. Another excuse was that they were waiting for funding from the state.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL another CNN fail. I think someone at CNN is about to be fired from the graphics department


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They were supposed to train them Jokim. Our son was asking for months when he`d be going to the academy, but they kept fobbing him off with excuses. The excuse they used most was that they needed him at work guarding the inmates as they were short staffed. Another excuse was that they were waiting for funding from the state.


Hmm............


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> have put sweater aside for a bit
> 
> Have put sweater aside for a bit. back has gone out. As I have said before body goes out more then I do.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your back Yarnie; hope you're feeling better tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What we have a wino? Remeber Lucy and Eathal stomping grapes? Maybe we should all give her a hand doing just that. Purple maybe the in color this year. We can buy open toe shoes and have matching feet.


Lucy and Ethel were always hilarious, watch them again :lol:






We used to have a downtown wine stomp competition during the Wine and Culinary Festival in Sept each year. The Festival continues, but the wine stomp doesn't happen very often anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s where I have been too. A friend of mine mentioned about them on a forum we go to. Thankfully they are available on PBS.com. They are only up til September 28th, so i`ve been watching them before they are taken off. And doing a lot of knitting too.
> Ken Burns is an excellent documentary maker. His WW2 documentary that I watched on Netflix was superb. I also had the prohibition documentary saved on Netflix which isn`t showing up anymore since I dropped the DVD part and just went with streaming. Go figure!
> Sorry I have been away for a while...I have been going through some personal stuff which i`d rather not go into in a public forum. And now thankfully I can see daylight at the end of a very long dark tunnel.


Happy to see you back Wendy and hope the future is much brighter for you. Take care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He`s liking it so far thanks for asking bumpy. He`s at the local academy learning all about his new job...and thankfully getting paid for it. He was promised academy training for months here in WV but was always fobbed off with excuses because they needed him as a guard for the inmates. So he had on the job training instead.
> Now that he`s in Kentucky, he`s enjoying it. He did have a physical which showed he`s borderline diabetic, so he`s trying to get his blood sugar down by diet, After clearing out his house, and checking his cupboards...it`s no wonder. His freezer was full of frozen meals...pizzas, ready made meals, ramon noodles etc. And not a piece of fruit or veggie in sight.


That is the way men eat when no woman is around. Maybe he will start watching what he eats now. I am glad he likes it so far.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


You sure challenged yourself with your first try at cables; beautiful work Solo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That worked, here are some more pictures of my work.
> 
> The 2nd picture is of a shawl I made in Tunisian crochet. The 1st is a headband and the 3rd is another view of the cabled afghan.


Beautiful; love the colours in your tunisian shawl.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Your mom is in my prayers, CB. Hope she gets well quickly♥.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Praying for her CB; you must be very worried about her. Pneumonia and coughing is so hard on older people. I know how tough it is when our parents take on more than they should, but sometimes that's what keeps them active too. Hope she's feeling much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.
> 
> P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


I love your puppies Solo; they're adorable!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Jokim and WCk. My mother has copd too so it is hard on her. I am thankful she let me take her to the dr today. She is strong willed so will get better because of that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


I am so sorry. I will pray for her and your family. Take care of her - I know you will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Jokim and WCk. My mother has copd too so it is hard on her. I am thankful she let me take her to the dr today. She is strong willed so will get better because of that.


My mom had COPD. I know how hard it is to have that sickness.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


My heart goes out to you bumpy. Of course my love and prayers go out to your and your Mother too.....that goes without saying. When one of us is hurt....we all hurt too.
Stay strong bumpy please, and pamper yourself ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mom had COPD. I know how hard it is to have that sickness.


Ditto, my dad. It is hard to see them suffer. Cold weather is the worst. Stay strong, CB.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Good morning, Everyone! I have my last batch of grapes to process this morning. Ugh...procrastinating right now.
> 
> Yes, I can fly; however, I don't have my license to fly. I think we would argue over who got to fly! I love being a passenger there are so many things to see! Flying over the mountains is quite stunning!
> 
> Not brave...you could call me brave when/if I fly in a small plane with someone I barely know. People sometimes think it's funny to freak people out. I don't need others to do it for me, I am quite good at it all by myself!


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> These are Concord grapes... Don't think the seeds would go over to well! Believe me, I have thought about it!


Second laugh of the night! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That worked, here are some more pictures of my work.
> 
> The 2nd picture is of a shawl I made in Tunisian crochet. The 1st is a headband and the 3rd is another view of the cabled afghan.


That is absolutely beautiful!! Love the colors! I am so glad you got a camera so we can see your work!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Oh, CB. I am so sorry. What a tough day! I hope tomorrow brings a better prognosis. Hugs to you. And your Mom.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you see someone started a post about beets? You guys need to help this person out!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am praying for her CB. My mother was a RN who worked with older patients in her later working years. She told me that older people generally exhibit more of the personality traits they have as younger adults. If a person is whiny as a young person, they will become more so with age, etc. It is hard to deal with, I know. My FIL and my own grandfather were exceptions to the rule. My FIL was difficult to live with during our early years but became a pussycat in old age. My grandfather was not difficult, just strong-willed. He became less so with age. Others in my family seem to fit mother's generalization.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Gifty... hugz to you
> ♥
> The weather here has been gorgeous today...I even wore shorts and a sleeveless tank top. It`s definitely getting chilly in the evenings though.
> We`re looking for an electric blanket, as the controls died on the electric blanket we had this year. It was about 4 years old, so we got our moneys worth.
> ...


Good news to reconnect with old friends. The seasons are changing and global warming exists, so what is going on? With all the global warming we shouldn't have use for electric blankets. :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to tell you about making soups this week. I decided to make butternut squash soup to send to my niece, who is still on liquids only. The butternut squash soup was wonderful. Here's the recipe:

1 (2 to 3 pound) butternut squash, peeled and seeded
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 medium onion, chopped
6 cups chicken stock
Nutmeg
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions
Cut squash into 1-inch chunks. In large pot melt butter. Add onion and cook until translucent, about 8 minutes. Add squash and stock. Bring to a simmer and cook until squash is tender, about 15 to 20 minutes. Remove squash chunks with slotted spoon and place in a blender and puree. Return blended squash to pot. Stir and season with nutmeg, salt, and pepper. Serve.

I made it in my crockpot and used my Cuisinart Smart Stick to blend it. I added a couple potatoes too because she likes potatoes. The potatoes also added calories and thickening. She needs calories now.

The Cuisinart Smart Stick is a great appliance that my SIL introduced me to a couple years ago. I loved it so much that I got everyone in the family one for Christmas. Kohls had a great sale on it, and I got a coupon deal too, so I got them at half price.

I also made a vegetable soup with chicken stock and tomatoes, onion, garlic, basil, parsley, salt and pepper, celery, mild banana peppers (for added kick), pulp from a small butternut squash, one Japanese eggplant, and potatoes. The only thing not from my garden was the chicken stock and the salt and pepper. It was a good way to use up extra produce and provide Amanda some variety. I cooked it in my crockpot too, but the Smart Tick didn't ' they it as smooth as it did the butternut squash soup. I had to use my blender for that. I ended up with 4 quart jars full (I canned the soup because she wouldn't have had enough storage capacity in her freezer.). If I were making it for myself, I wouldn't purée. It looked okay, but tasted great. It would have been fantastic looking without pureeing. 

We had a lot of soups to start meals in both Scotland and Ireland. We had a lot of soup for lunches too. I think Americans have gotten away from soup as a regular diet staple. That's probably another reason why we have an obesity epidemic. Homemade soup has so much less salt in it, especially if you use sea salt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL another CNN fail. I think someone at CNN is about to be fired from the graphics department


too funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Definitely she is in my prayers, CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Very sorry to hear this CB.

Lord, I come to you on behalf of CB's Mom. Keep watch over her and deliver her from her pain and pneumonia and cough. Keep her comfortable and on a path to healing. I pray you give her and her daughter great rest. Allow your child the time to recuperate without anxiety and strife. Send her home, dear Lord, rested and cured of her ills. We ask these things for your loving daughters in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


That's what I like to do on trips. Have a nice time, KC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Did you see someone started a post about beets? You guys need to help this person out!!!


Oh, no, I haven't seen it yet. Will check. Hopefully she/he isn't a beet bigot? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


Safe travels, KC! Happy knitting too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you about making soups this week. I decided to make butternut squash soup to send to my niece, who is still on liquids only. The butternut squash soup was wonderful. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 (2 to 3 pound) butternut squash, peeled and seeded
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> ...


Thank you for this recipe and tips. I was just given a squash so will try your recipe. We love soups!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I like to do on trips. Have a nice time, KC.


Glad you are home again Bonnie and getting some much needed rest.

Hail to the Chair Queen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you about making soups this week. I decided to make butternut squash soup to send to my niece, who is still on liquids only. The butternut squash soup was wonderful. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 (2 to 3 pound) butternut squash, peeled and seeded
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> ...


Yummmmm!!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


Oh, you are sooo lucky! I visited Longboat Key last year and, while it was cold, windy, and drizzly, we had a wonderful time! Enjoy and happy knitting!
Had a wonderful breakfast at this little restaurant. Wish I could remember the name of it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy to see you back Wendy and hope the future is much brighter for you. Take care.


Thank you westy ♥
Hugz to you


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Sound of Music. The last of the Von Trapp Family Singers has passed away.
> 
> http://www.movieguide.org/news-articles/era-ended-long-ago-maria-von-trapp-rip.html


Oh that`s a shame. The Sound of Music is one of my fave movies. I love Julie Andrews.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am praying for her CB. My mother was a RN who worked with older patients in her later working years. She told me that older people generally exhibit more of the personality traits they have as younger adults. If a person is whiny as a young person, they will become more so with age, etc. It is hard to deal with, I know. My FIL and my own grandfather were exceptions to the rule. My FIL was difficult to live with during our early years but became a pussycat in old age. My grandfather was not difficult, just strong-willed. He became less so with age. Others in my family seem to fit mother's generalization.


My MIL must also be an exception to this rule. She's gentle as a dove and very docile. In her youth she was quite head-strong.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


Enjoy the trip and your stay in FL. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you about making soups this week. I decided to make butternut squash soup to send to my niece, who is still on liquids only. The butternut squash soup was wonderful. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 (2 to 3 pound) butternut squash, peeled and seeded
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> ...


The idea of canning soup never entered my mind. I never thought it could be done. I've only done tomatoes and fruit, applesauce, grapes, etc. Does one need to take any special precautions when canning soup? Can chili be canned? Hmm......


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very sorry to hear this CB.
> 
> Lord, I come to you on behalf of CB's Mom. Keep watch over her and deliver her from her pain and pneumonia and cough. Keep her comfortable and on a path to healing. I pray you give her and her daughter great rest. Allow your child the time to recuperate without anxiety and strife. Send her home, dear Lord, rested and cured of her ills. We ask these things for your loving daughters in Jesus name. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I like to do on trips. Have a nice time, KC.


Are you feeling better Bonnie?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The idea of canning soup never entered my mind. I never thought it could be done. I've only done tomatoes and fruit, applesauce, grapes, etc. Does one need to take any special precautions when canning soup? Can chili be canned? Hmm......


You use a pressure canner. You can process meat too. My husband's grandmother processed everything. I don't usually do it because I can the ingredients separately. But, this time it was the best solution.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My heart goes out to you bumpy. Of course my love and prayers go out to your and your Mother too.....that goes without saying. When one of us is hurt....we all hurt too.
> Stay strong bumpy please, and pamper yourself ♥


That is true WB. We are good friends and family here. I know I can depend on all of you for prayer. That is why I love y'all.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am praying for her CB. My mother was a RN who worked with older patients in her later working years. She told me that older people generally exhibit more of the personality traits they have as younger adults. If a person is whiny as a young person, they will become more so with age, etc. It is hard to deal with, I know. My FIL and my own grandfather were exceptions to the rule. My FIL was difficult to live with during our early years but became a pussycat in old age. My grandfather was not difficult, just strong-willed. He became less so with age. Others in my family seem to fit mother's generalization.


We always thought Daddy would be a handful when he got old. He was to my mother and sister . But for me he was very child like. I would just be sweet to him and talk him into doing what he needed to do. They came after him with demanding and scolding him. It broke my heart. Took me along time to forgive them for the way they treated him.I miss him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


Have a safe trip to Florida. It will take you 2 days? Yay knitting time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good news to reconnect with old friends. The seasons are changing and global warming exists, so what is going on? With all the global warming we shouldn't have use for electric blankets. :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you about making soups this week. I decided to make butternut squash soup to send to my niece, who is still on liquids only. The butternut squash soup was wonderful. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 (2 to 3 pound) butternut squash, peeled and seeded
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> ...


I want to try that soup. I have never had Butternut squash soup. I am going to try it.
It has cooled down to the 80's I have alread made chili and chicken and dumplings. We love soup. We could have it every day in the Fall and Winter. Yum with homemade bread.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is true WB. We are good friends and family here. I know I can depend on all of you for prayer. That is why I love y'all.♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We are on the road to Florida this morning. Stopping in Georgia tonight, and continuing on to Longboat Key. I plan to knit all the way or until my eyes get too tired to do it.


Many, MANY years ago when I was - obviously - much younger & still living at home with my parents, the 3 of us drove from Los Angeles to Daytona, Florida for our vacation. I had the back seat all to myself & knitted 3 sweaters during our trip.

My "favorite" Aunt Julie (my Auntie Mame) retired & lived in Marathon, Florida in the FL Keys. Spent many a summer vacation with her there - the Keys are beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very sorry to hear this CB.
> 
> Lord, I come to you on behalf of CB's Mom. Keep watch over her and deliver her from her pain and pneumonia and cough. Keep her comfortable and on a path to healing. I pray you give her and her daughter great rest. Allow your child the time to recuperate without anxiety and strife. Send her home, dear Lord, rested and cured of her ills. We ask these things for your loving daughters in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you feeling better Bonnie?


Yes, much better. I needed rest and took plenty! I'm back on track now. Thanks, KC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always thought Daddy would be a handful when he got old. He was to my mother and sister . But for me he was very child like. I would just be sweet to him and talk him into doing what he needed to do. They came after him with demanding and scolding him. It broke my heart. Took me along time to forgive them for the way they treated him.I miss him.


Neither of my parents lived long enough to know how they would have been. My father lived to 73 - and lived the longest of any of the men in his family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That is so gorgeous solo. As a big fan of cables, I love your choice, and the colours are exquisite.
> For your first attempt you did an excellent job. Well done!!! There is no stopping you now.
> :thumbup:


Thanks Wendy. I really enjoyed the cables and have gotten carried away lately. I really don't know why I kept putting off learning how to do them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Gorgeous! They look like they`re having fun in their swimming pool


That's not their swimming pool. They didn't show any interest in their pool, but as soon as I started cleaning the container, they had to go for a dip. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful! Yeah - Solo has a new camera and knows how to share some pics.
> 
> I'm so happy.
> 
> BTW - what nice knitting. Is the purple and cream part of one afghan? Perhaps stripes? I love the colors.


Yes. It's actually pale yellow and light purple. Now I'll work on picture size. Baby steps.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - I love them - all of them! I am not a cat person - dogs only. I cannot imagine your dogs don't love the water. I wonder why? Is that typical for their breeds?
> 
> BTW: if you post a picture, under the posted pic is a 'edit' button to edit the words above your photo and also a 'delete' button so you can delete the photo within the hour time frame.
> 
> Txs for sharing some photos!


I had some technical difficulties (read - operator difficulties) in the beginning, but think I won that battle. Thanks for the tip on the delete button.

The dogs don't really like the water. As far as I can tell, some love the water, some don't and others don't care. Just like people. It was in the triple digits that day and I just wanted to cool them down. I do think they understood because they let me dip them again over the next few days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The polls have closed in Scotland now. So now the counting begins. I hope and pray the No votes will win.
> If the No votes win, then Scotland can vote again in 5 years. But if the Yes votes win, then it will be a hundred years before Scotland decides to want to become a part of the UK again.
> Whatever the outcome, half of Scotland won`t be very happy


I'm glad the vote was NO. It really didn't appear they had it all together. There seemed to be too many unanswered important questions if Scotland was to be on her own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How beautiful! Solo you make great cables. :thumbup:


Thanks CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Great Job, Solo! Seeing all those cables made me dizzy!
> You must have some fantastic powers of concentration to make all those cables cross evenly, without a mistake. :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim, but there are mistakes. Don't tell anyone, but I only photographed the best angle.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> He`s liking it so far thanks for asking bumpy. He`s at the local academy learning all about his new job...and thankfully getting paid for it. He was promised academy training for months here in WV but was always fobbed off with excuses because they needed him as a guard for the inmates. So he had on the job training instead.
> Now that he`s in Kentucky, he`s enjoying it. He did have a physical which showed he`s borderline diabetic, so he`s trying to get his blood sugar down by diet, After clearing out his house, and checking his cupboards...it`s no wonder. His freezer was full of frozen meals...pizzas, ready made meals, ramon noodles etc. And not a piece of fruit or veggie in sight.


That sounds great for your son. I hope it continues to go well for him and wish him the best.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You sure challenged yourself with your first try at cables; beautiful work Solo!


Thanks WCK. Cables are a lot easier than I thought they would be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had an upsetting day today. I couldn't sleep and so I got up early. I started thinking about my mother and that I didn't check on her yesterday. I was thinking about calling her but it was early. I got looked at my messages and my daughter told me to take my mother to the dr today. I call my mother and she had gotten sicker . I tried to get her to go to the dr last week when she was coughing but said she would wait. Well she waited until she had pneumoia . They worked her in early . She had to take oxygen 24 hours a day plus meds. She has to get a CT scan and go back to dr next week. I called to check on her and she was talking about getting her hair done tomorrow. I came unglued. The dr. really fussed at her today. Hard headed. She wanted to go to Walmart with me today but I made her stay home. I took her soups and 5 books to read. Maybe that will keep her happy for a few days. She also was coughing so hard she spit up blood. Please keep her in your prayers.


Sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she gets better soon and listens to you. Sending hugs to both of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your puppies Solo; they're adorable!


Thanks WCK. They made me spoil them rotten.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful; love the colours in your tunisian shawl.


The shawl was made from Berroco Sox yarn. It's metallic, but that didn't show in the picture. I have some more of that yarn in another color grouping. I will have to decide what to make as I don't have an interest in making socks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!! Love the colors! I am so glad you got a camera so we can see your work!


Thanks GJZ. I'll be posting more.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Did you see someone started a post about beets? You guys need to help this person out!!!


Speaking of beets. KPG this is for you. I was watching the food network's Diners, Drivein and Dives last night. There was a "dive" that made Beet Sliders. They looked so good. Have you done something like this with beets?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Fall is definitely on it way here. It was quite chilly here last night. I got our jersey style sheets from storage yesterday morning, washed them, line dried them and put them on the bed while they were still warm from the suns rays. And by the time I got to bed after staying up late to watch the Scottish elections the sheets were still warm. It felt lovely.
Today I washed some sweaters and my robes. I`ll be buying some new slippers next month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The idea of canning soup never entered my mind. I never thought it could be done. I've only done tomatoes and fruit, applesauce, grapes, etc. Does one need to take any special precautions when canning soup? Can chili be canned? Hmm......


My grandmother used to can beef stew. But I have never tried.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, much better. I needed rest and took plenty! I'm back on track now. Thanks, KC.


What did the dr say? Didn't you go today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Neither of my parents lived long enough to know how they would have been. My father lived to 73 - and lived the longest of any of the men in his family.


I 'm sorry. My fil was 70 and my Daddy was 81. My grandfather was 59 due to a wound to his heart during WW! . Other grandfather died at 86.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's not their swimming pool. They didn't show any interest in their pool, but as soon as I started cleaning the container, they had to go for a dip. :-D


That's funny I remember you saying they didn't like the pool. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Jokim, but there are mistakes. Don't tell anyone, but I only photographed the best angle.


We all do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad the vote was NO. It really didn't appear they had it all together. There seemed to be too many unanswered important questions if Scotland was to be on her own.


I agree, and the consequences of a yes vote sounded far-reaching and bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did the dr say? Didn't you go today?


Yes, I did. How sweet of you to remember - and what a good memory you have. We talked about the options for a new medicine, and he decided to give me one that I suggested instead of what he had originally prescribed! I was surprised. It's the one that's most like what I've been taking. It's a beta blocker.

I'm a bit nervous about changing from something that worked like a dream, but I'll start Monday. I want to get well established on the new medicine before they put me out for the colonosc......you know what I mean. I just have to check pulse and bp because this medicine can make them go up. Go figure. What I take now is the same - it allows your heart rate to go up with exercise. Otherwise, you get very out of breath with exercise.

The first med I took kept heart rate below a certain rate, even during exercise. I got very out of breath, went to dr, he put me on the one I liked so much. That one allowed pulse rate to go up with exercise. Complicated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I did. How sweet of you to remember - and what a good memory you have. We talked about the options for a new medicine, and he decided to give me one that I suggested instead of what he had originally prescribed! I was surprised. It's the one that's most like what I've been taking. It's a beta blocker.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about changing from something that worked like a dream, but I'll start Monday. I want to get well established on the new medicine before they put me out for the colonosc......you know what I mean. I just have to check pulse and bp because this medicine can make them go up. Go figure. What I take now is the same - it allows your heart rate to go up with exercise. Otherwise, you get very out of breath with exercise.
> 
> The first med I took kept heart rate below a certain rate, even during exercise. I got very out of breath, went to dr, he put me on the one I liked so much. That one allowed pulse rate to go up with exercise. Complicated.


I hope it works for you and you start feeling better soon. No fun to be tired. xx


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope it works for you and you start feeling better soon. No fun to be tired. xx


Agree. That wasn't the cause of tiredness, though. In fact, I'm trying to get a good night's sleep every night -feel SO much better!

Thanks for the good wishes on the new meds. The only reason I'm changing is because they stopped making the stuff I like. When it's your heart, it's weird. Right now, with the old stuff, I don't even know I HAVE a heart! That's the way I like it, especially after having palpitations and rapid heartbeat for years. I still remember what that was like. Distracting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandmother used to can beef stew. But I have never tried.


Canning meat is risky, in my opinion. Soups are in the same category if they contain meat or fat. Always, there is botulism to worry about. I'll have to research the idea since I make so much at one time that I run out of freezer space to stash it all. Just made chili yesterday and just placed it in the refrigerator. Will figure out long term storage later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Canning meat is risky, in my opinion. Soups are in the same category if they contain meat or fat. Always, there is botulism to worry about. I'll have to research the idea since I make so much at one time that I run out of freezer space to stash it all. Just made chili yesterday and just placed it in the refrigerator. Will figure out long term storage later.


I am with you. I would be afraid to eat it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%29/results.html Very Classy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby went to the Dollar Tree after work today. He bought me some granola bars (the oat and honey ones are wonderful), some tea towels, oven mitts, and a large container of garlic salt - sadly there was only one left otherwise he would`ve bought a couple.
They are still out of the large magnets in shape of the US flag that I use on my metal sheet for keeping my place on my knitting patterns.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am with you. I would be afraid to eat it.


Me, too. I'm very picky in the kitchen. Too picky, I'm sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have canned Lake Michigan Salmon. We were staying at a SIL's home in Zion IL and canning it was the only safe way to take it home. I don't remember the details since it was more than 30 years ago. But Pressure cookers are required. I used it like the expensive salmon you can by in the can. It tasted good.


I think it is a good idea to use a pressure cooker. I don't have one. Just a cold pack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all have miss all and what has been going on. 
Knitting a lot today. 

Plus every night watching the Rossivelts by Burns. Wow I am amaze at how history is repeating it self.

Did you know the Kenndy and Ford voted against going to war when it was preposed? Yet they end up fighting in it.

Rossivelt had a women on his cabinet. That Eleanor fought for Black's rights. He also had republicans too.

FDR was unfaithful to his wife.

The depression recession bank holidays stock markets. Not wanting war the list goes on and on. I can see how right now we are living it in our life time again. 

Sorry to go on about it but love it history I mean.
On more night and it will be done. Hope they show it again at later date sure there is much I miss.

CB sorry about your mom. Hope she is getting a bit better.

Bon what did you find out at the doctor's?

Joey mom use to use can Salmon a lot too. Just hated when you got a bone in it. 

Beautiful weather today should havae wash the windows on the outside just not up to it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. It's actually pale yellow and light purple. Now I'll work on picture size. Baby steps.


Your afghan is really pretty, Solo, and I liked your cabled headband too. I just like cables. There are so many interesting cable patterns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Your afghan is really pretty, Solo, and I liked your cabled headband too. I just like cables. There are so many interesting cable patterns.


Did you find a pattern for the cape you wanted. Have you looked at the Drops patterns yet?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight all! Talk some more tomorrow.............


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all have miss all and what has been going on.
> Knitting a lot today.
> 
> Plus every night watching the Rossivelts by Burns. Wow I am amaze at how history is repeating it self.
> ...


I've been knitting, too, Yarnie. Finally.
Dr. and I looked at different options to replace beta blocker that is no longer being made. To my surprise, he decided not to use the one he originally chose and changed it to the one I suggested that is closer to what I was taking. He listened!! I hope it works in the same way. I learned a little more about what to look for, and I'll start it on Mon. If I don't like it, I have a few of the old ones. He said I can always switch to another if this one doesn't suit me. Sort of like picking out a dress!! :shock: Thanks for asking, Yarnie.

glad you're enjoying the Roosevelt story so much. I have a show that I like to watch too. Relaxing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You should only can fruit or tomatoes in a water bath. Pressure cooker is necessary for everything else. I even use the pressure cooker for jelly and applesauce. These are only 5 minutes in PC. When I had more time than money and when children were young, I would can any thing someone gave me from their productive gardens.


It's good that you did that because now you know how to. I remember learning in home ec. but it seemed very complicated and fraught with danger!! :shock: I haven't tried it, but my daughter makes a lot of jelly and freezes lots of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight all! Talk some more tomorrow.............


Nite Jokim. xxx♥ Glad you are back home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You should only can fruit or tomatoes in a water bath. Pressure cooker is necessary for everything else. I even use the pressure cooker for jelly and applesauce. These are only 5 minutes in PC. When I had more time than money and when children were young, I would can any thing someone gave me from their productive gardens.


I opened the top on a regular cooker one time before it was cooled down. I had peas on my ceiling forever. I am scared of them. I have only canned tomatoes, pickles and jelly. Sometimes relish. My mother always used the pressure cooker to can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight all! Talk some more tomorrow.............


Hi bye Jokim God Bless .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Your afghan is really pretty, Solo, and I liked your cabled headband too. I just like cables. There are so many interesting cable patterns.


Where I didn't see them.

WCK found a pattern that is close to your gray one. Did you see it?

I have this neat program where you can type in yarn yarn gauge and sweater style , like boat neck ect. It then prints out pattern rows ect. Just thought of it the other day. Have not used it in ages. Must get to using it again. Don't ask me why I am bringing this up just who knows how my mind works.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always thought Daddy would be a handful when he got old. He was to my mother and sister . But for me he was very child like. I would just be sweet to him and talk him into doing what he needed to do. They came after him with demanding and scolding him. It broke my heart. Took me along time to forgive them for the way they treated him.I miss him.


I can tell how close you and your Dad were. I see that same behaviour between my parents. Mom is bossy with him, telling him what to do - or more often what not to do! I know it's because she worries about him, but it makes him even more stubborn. I've been working on her to "ask" him instead of "telling" him, but it's slow progress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Where I didn't see them.
> 
> WCK found a pattern that is close to your gray one. Did you see it?
> 
> I have this neat program where you can type in yarn yarn gauge and sweater style , like boat neck ect. It then prints out pattern rows ect. Just thought of it the other day. Have not used it in ages. Must get to using it again. Don't ask me why I am bringing this up just who knows how my mind works.


Hi Yarnie - how are you tonight? I caught a couple hours of the Roosevelts last night; it was about the Depression years and FDR and Eleanor's work to try and get past it. Seems like both were often unhappy in their personal lives and their children all had problems too.

I thought of you today - a customer came in with the Flatter-me-vest pattern and picked out yarn to make it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. They made me spoil them rotten.


 :XD: those little stinkers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - how are you tonight? I caught a couple hours of the Roosevelts last night; it was about the Depression years and FDR and Eleanor's work to try and get past it. Seems like both were often unhappy in their personal lives and their children all had problems too.
> 
> I thought of you today - a customer came in with the Flatter-me-vest pattern and picked out yarn to make it.


Hi lady I am so carried away with the program. It just amazes me when I see what is happening today is the same as what happen then. 
They were not to happy with each other were they. That I think is because they both had strong personality and did not seem to want to spend time with each other . Although I can understand Eleanor's point of view she must have know that he conitued to be unfaithful to her. After all she was not dumb. The children oh my yes I would never want to be a child of any one who has power and in the public eye. They seem to have felt very unloved.

Oh what kind of yarn did she purchase?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I did. How sweet of you to remember - and what a good memory you have. We talked about the options for a new medicine, and he decided to give me one that I suggested instead of what he had originally prescribed! I was surprised. It's the one that's most like what I've been taking. It's a beta blocker.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about changing from something that worked like a dream, but I'll start Monday. I want to get well established on the new medicine before they put me out for the colonosc......you know what I mean. I just have to check pulse and bp because this medicine can make them go up. Go figure. What I take now is the same - it allows your heart rate to go up with exercise. Otherwise, you get very out of breath with exercise.
> 
> The first med I took kept heart rate below a certain rate, even during exercise. I got very out of breath, went to dr, he put me on the one I liked so much. That one allowed pulse rate to go up with exercise. Complicated.


Hope the new meds work out for you Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%29/results.html Very Classy.


Very classy for me too, but I guessed on some of them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi lady I am so carried away with the program. It just amazes me when I see what is happening today is the same as what happen then.
> They were not to happy with each other were they. That I think is because they both had strong personality and did not seem to want to spend time with each other . Although I can understand Eleanor's point of view she must have know that he conitued to be unfaithful to her. After all she was not dumb. The children oh my yes I would never want to be a child of any one who has power and in the public eye. They seem to have felt very unloved.
> 
> Oh what kind of yarn did she purchase?


Yes I think she knew he was unfaithful. He seemed to feel most comfortable with Daisy. I think Eleanor wasn't happy but she did accomplish a lot and was very strong willed.

She bought a lovely shade of blue in Vintage Chunky. Your's was grey wasn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very classy for me too, but I guessed on some of them


You must have guessed on the right one. I forgot about the silver wear so I guessed on it too. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have canned Lake Michigan Salmon. We were staying at a SIL's home in Zion IL and canning it was the only safe way to take it home. I don't remember the details since it was more than 30 years ago. But Pressure cookers are required. I used it like the expensive salmon you can by in the can. It tasted good.


I lot of people can salmon here too. We've had some given to us and it was delicious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%29/results.html Very Classy.


Poor just poor, i have an excuse though i am tired. :roll:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Canning meat is risky, in my opinion. Soups are in the same category if they contain meat or fat. Always, there is botulism to worry about. I'll have to research the idea since I make so much at one time that I run out of freezer space to stash it all. Just made chili yesterday and just placed it in the refrigerator. Will figure out long term storage later.


When I met my soon to be husband, he showed me canned beef. Oh my...it was delicious! Weird, but delicious! We were so poor that it was a welcome meal.

So, yesterday, I tried to can beef. I'm not sure I did it right. So before we've stint I will do the steps: smell it, boil it for at least 10 min., then decide.

My Uncle died of botulism about 10 years ago. It makes me sick...the green beans smelled funky, but he tried them anyway. Not a good idea. I am almost paranoid about canned items...which isn't bad. Canned foods are safe if you know what to look for and do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must have guessed on the right one. I forgot about the silver wear so I guessed on it too. :lol:


I had no idea if the French cut their salad or not :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must have guessed on the right one. I forgot about the silver wear so I guessed on it too. :lol:


How's your Mom doing today CB? Hope she's starting to feel a little better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had no idea if the French cut their salad or not :lol:


Did i take the wrong quiz? Didn't see anything about french salad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> When I met my soon to be husband, he showed me canned beef. Oh my...it was delicious! Weird, but delicious! We were so poor that it was a welcome meal.
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried to can beef. I'm not sure I did it right. So before we've stint I will do the steps: smell it, boil it for at least 10 min., then decide.
> 
> My Uncle died of botulism about 10 years ago. It makes me sick...the green beans smelled funky, but he tried them anyway. Not a good idea. I am almost paranoid about canned items...which isn't bad. Canned foods are safe if you know what to look for and do.


That's awful. Not worth taking a chance; I always smell anything that was canned and if it's off - out it goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your Mom doing today CB? Hope she's starting to feel a little better.


I called her about tonight. She is still congested and tired. I will probably go over there tomorrow to make sure she is ok. She is just mad because she is having to stay close to the oxygen. She has only taken 2 pills. It will just take time I guess. Thanks for asking about her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no place for me to click on so I did the knowledge one thinking it was the ed one. How come its not there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> When I met my soon to be husband, he showed me canned beef. Oh my...it was delicious! Weird, but delicious! We were so poor that it was a welcome meal.
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried to can beef. I'm not sure I did it right. So before we've stint I will do the steps: smell it, boil it for at least 10 min., then decide.
> 
> My Uncle died of botulism about 10 years ago. It makes me sick...the green beans smelled funky, but he tried them anyway. Not a good idea. I am almost paranoid about canned items...which isn't bad. Canned foods are safe if you know what to look for and do.


That is terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There is no place for me to click on so I did the knowledge one thinking it was the ed one. How come its not there?


http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%2. It didn't show up for me this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible!


It sure is awful. 
neigbhbor gave me some pickles he had canned. for some reason never got around to eating them good thing too. As with age they turned black in one jar. They all went out in the trash.He has not canned since then, good thing too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did i take the wrong quiz? Didn't see anything about french salad.


They had a question about whether is was ok to use a knife and fork to cut salad in France. I also got the one about the Inuit wrong (who would have thought that was ok  )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I called her about tonight. She is still congested and tired. I will probably go over there tomorrow to make sure she is ok. She is just mad because she is having to stay close to the oxygen. She has only taken 2 pills. It will just take time I guess. Thanks for asking about her.


She sounds very opinionated!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> There is no place for me to click on so I did the knowledge one thinking it was the ed one. How come its not there?


It came up at the end of the quiz with the results, so I deleted the last part of the link

http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%29/index1.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the new meds work out for you Bonnie.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> When I met my soon to be husband, he showed me canned beef. Oh my...it was delicious! Weird, but delicious! We were so poor that it was a welcome meal.
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried to can beef. I'm not sure I did it right. So before we've stint I will do the steps: smell it, boil it for at least 10 min., then decide.
> 
> My Uncle died of botulism about 10 years ago. It makes me sick...the green beans smelled funky, but he tried them anyway. Not a good idea. I am almost paranoid about canned items...which isn't bad. Canned foods are safe if you know what to look for and do.


What a shame that he tried them, but many times we taste things when we're not sure. Botulism is deadly, isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> There is no place for me to click on so I did the knowledge one thinking it was the ed one. How come its not there?


Roosevelt - watching the start of the US war years; loved the story about FDR walking in on Churchill in the bath :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It came up at the end of the quiz with the results, so I deleted the last part of the link
> 
> http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-answer-11-questions-on-etiquette-%28true-or-false-quiz%29/index1.html


still doesn't work first question answered and will not continue on :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Roosevelt - watching the start of the US war years; loved the story about FDR walking in on Churchill in the bath :lol:


where is that did I miss something I think I should go to bed. I am getting a little off here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Quiz was fun - I got "very classy" - that's a laugh!

Good night all. Stayed up to late watching Lark Rise. Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Quiz was fun - I got "very classy" - that's a laugh!
> 
> Good night all. Stayed up to late watching Lark Rise. Sweet dreams.


Oh that is the first series I watch on PBS, I loved it Bon. You can get it here at our library if you miss any of it maybe your library carrys it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> where is that did I miss something I think I should go to bed. I am getting a little off here.


It was on about 1/2 hour ago on my station. Churchill came to the White House after the US declared war. Eleanor wasn't happy about Churchill's drinking habits but liked him. Churchill had just stepped out of the tub when FDR walked in on him so he apologized and Churchill answered that he had "nothing to hide from the president of the USA"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was on about 1/2 hour ago on my station. Churchill came to the White House after the US declared war. Eleanor wasn't happy about Churchill's drinking habits but liked him. Churchill had just stepped out of the tub when FDR walked in on him so he apologized and Churchill answered that he had "nothing to hide from the president of the USA"


that must have been when I went into kitchen darn I miss it. See will have to hope they run it again sure I miss more of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well out of here for now tired and late tomorrow is another day we are suppose to have rain. darn on that to.

Night all God Bless.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mom, I'm home! 

I've been trying to catch-up after the trip. Been on KP reading & making a few quotes, but had to search for DP as didn't have any messages. Had lots of mail to read so maybe I'll be here more tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well out of here for now tired and late tomorrow is another day we are suppose to have rain. darn on that to.
> 
> Night all God Bless.


Night Yarnie, Bless you too! I wished we could have your rain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Mom, I'm home!
> 
> I've been trying to catch-up after the trip. Been on KP reading & making a few quotes, but had to search for DP as didn't have any messages. Had lots of mail to read so maybe I'll be here more tomorrow!


Welcome home Janie! We've missed you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Mom, I'm home!
> 
> I've been trying to catch-up after the trip. Been on KP reading & making a few quotes, but had to search for DP as didn't have any messages. Had lots of mail to read so maybe I'll be here more tomorrow!


Yay Janie is home. I missed you. It will take you a few days to catch up. Tell us about your trip when you can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well out of here for now tired and late tomorrow is another day we are suppose to have rain. darn on that to.
> 
> Night all God Bless.


Night Yarnie. I think I am headed that way too. Love y'all. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you find a pattern for the cape you wanted. Have you looked at the Drops patterns yet?


I haven't checked the Drops patterns. I will do that soon. I should have my lilac top finished and ready to block tomorrow. Then I need to make a couple All-in One tops. I think we are going to have rain for a couple days. So, I'll be able to make progress. Once it gets sunny, I'll be at the beach or pool.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home Janie! We've missed you!


Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.

This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.
> 
> This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


Great pics of St. Louis. Thanks Janie. Is Nick feeling better?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is the first series I watch on PBS, I loved it Bon. You can get it here at our library if you miss any of it maybe your library carrys it.


Last time I checked, our library didn't have it. I get it through amazon prime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.
> 
> This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


Lovely photos of the spring, the ducks are having a real feast. Your handsome GS has the most beautiful eyes. I'm glad you had some family time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.
> 
> This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


Welcome home, Jane! Hi, Nick! That's a lovely area you were in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is the first series I watch on PBS, I loved it Bon. You can get it here at our library if you miss any of it maybe your library carrys it.


I've enjoyed it so much that I just started at the beginning and am watching it again!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely photos of the spring, the ducks are having a real feast. Your handsome GS has the most beautiful eyes. I'm glad you had some family time.


Yes - good-looking, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cloudy, breezy, and very cool this morning. Very welcome break in the heat. I love this kind of weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've enjoyed it so much that I just started at the beginning and am watching it again!


When does it come on? I missed the first few and the last 2. Dh is taping the Roosevelt's . It is coming back on today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When does it come on? I missed the first few and the last 2. Dh is taping the Roosevelt's . It is coming back on today.


Do you mean Lark Rise to Candleford? As far as I know, it's not on tv. You can try the library, maybe NetFlix? I get it through Amazon Prime. You can buy it, but it costs a fortune.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, our library has the book. I have it checked out now. It's fun to read because I can just picture it all after seeing the show. The tv show is so beautifully done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you mean Lark Rise to Candleford? As far as I know, it's not on tv. You can try the library, maybe NetFlix? I get it through Amazon Prime. You can buy it, but it costs a fortune.


Yes. I used to tape it and watch when the guys were gone hunting. I didn't see the first of the series or the last 2. We got a new box for Direct and I lost everything even my Downton Abbey for the last year I didn't get to watch. I was saving it and now gone. Maybe comeback on before new season.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. I used to tape it and watch when the guys were gone hunting. I didn't see the first of the series or the last 2. We got a new box for Direct and I lost everything even my Downton Abbey for the last year I didn't get to watch. I was saving it and now gone. Maybe comeback on before new season.


I hope you can find it. I think the stories got even better with time. It's such a comforting show to watch. If you shop online and send a lot of things out of town, you might look into Amazon Prime. I love it for the FREE 2-day shipping, and I don't buy anything that isn't eligible for that. $99 a year. I've saved that in shipping, I'm sure - and the convenience is a plus. AND you can get Lark Rise and I'm pretty sure Downton Abbey too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you can find it. I think the stories got even better with time. It's such a comforting show to watch. If you shop online and send a lot of things out of town, you might look into Amazon Prime. I love it for the FREE 2-day shipping, and I don't buy anything that isn't eligible for that. $99 a year. I've saved that in shipping, I'm sure - and the convenience is a plus. AND you can get Lark Rise and I'm pretty sure Downton Abbey too.


Thanks Bon. Maybe I will check into it.It is a comforting show. Seems like I should have been born in that time period.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, our library has the book. I have it checked out now. It's fun to read because I can just picture it all after seeing the show. The tv show is so beautifully done.


Loved it Bon saw the whole series. Have you watch the Midwives, or Dr. Martin? So many good show on British shows. Wish it was like that here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Jayne glad to see you. Love the pictures, and GS a handsome fellow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Loved it Bon saw the whole series. Have you watch the Midwives, or Dr. Martin? So many good show on British shows. Wish it was like that here.


Downton Abbey - saw some. Dr. Martin - watched two but not our "cuppa tea!" Keeping Up Appearances and our favorite "As Time Goes By."

The British shows are so good. The acting, the sets and costumes. I'm mean the dramas. The comedies are good, too, just not as lovely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. I used to tape it and watch when the guys were gone hunting. I didn't see the first of the series or the last 2. We got a new box for Direct and I lost everything even my Downton Abbey for the last year I didn't get to watch. I was saving it and now gone. Maybe comeback on before new season.


Here they do reruns of Downton Abbey before new season starts. Do they have it there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here they do reruns of Downton Abbey before new season starts. Do they have it there?


I think they do. I need to watch for it. 
I just talked to my mother. She is feeling a little better.
I just peeked outside , its hot and humid. I will be glad to have no humidity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I have found the secret to get husband to vaccum. Just don't do it for a while. Then he does it as he can't stand it any more.

Trouble today is he trip the circut braker and knock me off line. Gee what is a person to do, when computer shuts down vaccum?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. &#9829;
I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. ♥
> I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
> He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


That is great WB. Since he is border line maybe he can just watch what he eats. Cokes will make you sugar go up. Good for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. ♥
> I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
> He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


Glad to hear that he is still doing well. Did you know they have found out that diet soda is worst for people with diabetes and cause more weight gain then regular soda.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Oh, you are sooo lucky! I visited Longboat Key last year and, while it was cold, windy, and drizzly, we had a wonderful time! Enjoy and happy knitting!
> Had a wonderful breakfast at this little restaurant. Wish I could remember the name of it.


I'd bet it was The Blue Dolphin. There is one on Longboat Key and another one off St. Armand's circle. My husband loves corned beef hash. He says theirs is the best he's ever had.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great pics of St. Louis. Thanks Janie. Is Nick feeling better?


Yes, he was home on a week-end. I spent so much GM time with him & he taught me a new card game. It was difficult to leave all of them. Keep praying as Nick has such a special place in my heart--the girl too & of course my DD.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. ♥
> I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
> He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


Didn't know he was border line diabetic as that us what I am so watching the diet. I quit sodas years ago & kidney Dr. said they are so hard on the kidneys as people drink them instead of water. Praying for him.

So are you an empty nester? It will take you some time before it sinks in as when they leave the nest usually they don't return.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I lot of people can salmon here too. We've had some given to us and it was delicious.


My cousin visited us here from Canada. They went salmon fishing in Canada upon their return. Canned their salmon & sent a couple of cans to us with their private label on the can. Delicious!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Didn't know he was border line diabetic as that us what I am so watching the diet. I quit sodas years ago & kidney Dr. said they are so hard on the kidneys as people drink them instead of water. Praying for him.
> 
> So are you an empty nester? It will take you some time before it sinks in as when they leave the nest usually they don't return.


I`m so happy to see you back with us Janie ♥
No not quite an empty nester yet. We still got our youngest son living with us. He works night shifts though, so we don`t see him very often.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Canning meat is risky, in my opinion. Soups are in the same category if they contain meat or fat. Always, there is botulism to worry about. I'll have to research the idea since I make so much at one time that I run out of freezer space to stash it all. Just made chili yesterday and just placed it in the refrigerator. Will figure out long term storage later.


A separate small freezer might work for you. If you don't have room in your kitchen, people I know have put it in their garage, laundry room or in a spare bedroom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Your afghan is really pretty, Solo, and I liked your cabled headband too. I just like cables. There are so many interesting cable patterns.


I am just realizing that. I intend to try more that are in the book I have. It's a dictionary of knitting stitches, containing 400 blocks you can make in a variety of stitches from basic knit and purl, to cables to lace and some combinations. So may possibilities...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Mom, I'm home!
> 
> I've been trying to catch-up after the trip. Been on KP reading & making a few quotes, but had to search for DP as didn't have any messages. Had lots of mail to read so maybe I'll be here more tomorrow!


Welcome back Janie. We missed you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Loved it Bon saw the whole series. Have you watch the Midwives, or Dr. Martin? So many good show on British shows. Wish it was like that here.


I started watching Dr. Martin because of the comments by the women on KP. I started at season 6. My local PBS station is running it from the beginning now. What an enjoyable show. I also like Larkrise and have seen the whole thing. I have yet to start Downton Abby, but know I will. I enjoy so many of the British series and it doesn't matter how many times you watch, they are still just as good. Rosemary and Tyme is another good series about amateur sleuths revolving around gardening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.rightwingnews.com/top-news/video-watch-go-boom-shock-awe-watch-badass-u-s-military-blow-islamic-state/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here they do reruns of Downton Abbey before new season starts. Do they have it there?


I think they did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they do. I need to watch for it.
> I just talked to my mother. She is feeling a little better.
> I just peeked outside , its hot and humid. I will be glad to have no humidity.


I'm glad she's feeling better. We had almost fall this morning, but it was warm this afternoon. tomorrow back to 87, then low 80s for a few days. I love the mornings in the sixties. I agree with you - to me, the lower humidity is the best!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have found the secret to get husband to vaccum. Just don't do it for a while. Then he does it as he can't stand it any more.
> 
> Trouble today is he trip the circut braker and knock me off line. Gee what is a person to do, when computer shuts down vaccum?


Sell the vacuum!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. ♥
> I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
> He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


It sounds like he's doing the right thing. Maybe with a few diet modifications he can keep it from developing into diabetes at all.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Welcome back Janie. We missed you.


We sure did. Glad everything is getting better for Janie's DD. I have had a similar problem with my DD1, and it is so stressful. I want to hear about the big chicken harvest that Janie mentioned. I have been wondering how many they froze and how much time it took to pluck the feathers and prepare them for freezing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, he was home on a week-end. I spent so much GM time with him & he taught me a new card game. It was difficult to leave all of them. Keep praying as Nick has such a special place in my heart--the girl too & of course my DD.


Will pray, Jane - for all of them and you, of course.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A separate small freezer might work for you. If you don't have room in your kitchen, people I know have put it in their garage, laundry room or in a spare bedroom.


They're very handy. When our last child graduated from college, we inherited the little fridge! It's one of the first things our grandkids learn when they're little - how to open that little fridge for a drink!

It's in the "computer room." It's really my playroom - computer, piano, big work table - and lots of mess, sadly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I started watching Dr. Martin because of the comments by the women on KP. I started at season 6. My local PBS station is running it from the beginning now. What an enjoyable show. I also like Larkrise and have seen the whole thing. I have yet to start Downton Abby, but know I will. I enjoy so many of the British series and it doesn't matter how many times you watch, they are still just as good. Rosemary and Tyme is another good series about amateur sleuths revolving around gardening.


Rosemary and Tyme - haven't seen that one. We'd probably like it. DH likes a mystery AND gardening!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I opened the top on a regular cooker one time before it was cooled down. I had peas on my ceiling forever. I am scared of them. I have only canned tomatoes, pickles and jelly. Sometimes relish. My mother always used the pressure cooker to can.


DH bought me a pressure cooker in June, have yet to use it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> When I met my soon to be husband, he showed me canned beef. Oh my...it was delicious! Weird, but delicious! We were so poor that it was a welcome meal.
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried to can beef. I'm not sure I did it right. So before we've stint I will do the steps: smell it, boil it for at least 10 min., then decide.
> 
> My Uncle died of botulism about 10 years ago. It makes me sick...the green beans smelled funky, but he tried them anyway. Not a good idea. I am almost paranoid about canned items...which isn't bad. Canned foods are safe if you know what to look for and do.


You make very good points, Solo. But I've heard that you cannot always smell or see signs of botulism. Caution is always advised when handling canned food.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Mom, I'm home!
> 
> I've been trying to catch-up after the trip. Been on KP reading & making a few quotes, but had to search for DP as didn't have any messages. Had lots of mail to read so maybe I'll be here more tomorrow!


Welcome back, Janie! Missed you!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.
> 
> This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


Lovely photos, Janie. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great WB. Since he is border line maybe he can just watch what he eats. Cokes will make you sugar go up. Good for him.


Thanks bumpy. i`d like to think that finding out now will keep him from further medical problems in the future. i`m glad it`s being nipped in the blood now rather than later. he`s only 22, so he has years ahead of good health.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Loved it Bon saw the whole series. Have you watch the Midwives, or Dr. Martin? So many good show on British shows. Wish it was like that here.


Doc Martin is a hoot! :lol: 
We love the series, such understated humor. Another hilariously funny series is 'Last of the Summer Wine'.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, as I've missed all of you ladies. It is difficult to catch up after being away so any news as I won't try to read the back pages.
> 
> This is one picture of a spring with ducks in her area.


Oh Janie...your grandson surely is a handsome one...are those blue eyes I see? Even little old ladies like me swoon over baby blues!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that he is still doing well. Did you know they have found out that diet soda is worst for people with diabetes and cause more weight gain then regular soda.


Thanks so much yarny ♥
My son doesn`t drink diet soda, as I read a while back about the aspartame or whatever it`s called is dangerous. He likes Dr Pepper and Pepsi. But he`s been drinking bottled water instead or unsweetened ice tea. He`s not a coffee drinker, never has been.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A separate small freezer might work for you. If you don't have room in your kitchen, people I know have put it in their garage, laundry room or in a spare bedroom.


I do have an upright freezer in the basement. It's full. Will just have to take it easy and lay off the cooking for a while to make more room in the freezer. Perhaps knit instead of cook? ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You make very good points, Solo. But I've heard that you cannot always smell or see signs of botulism. Caution is always advised when handling canned food.


The Ball canning book explains how to can meats. You have 3 pressure settings on a pressure canner, 5, 10, and 15 lbs. You should never can neat in a water bath canner, but I suppose that our pioneer forebears did. Meat must be canned at 15 lbs. and for a long processing period, about an hour I think. The other settings are for other things, because you can process everything in a pressure canner - 5 lbs. for jellies and pickles (for 10 min), 10 lbs. for fruits and vegetables (for various lengths of time ). For example , when I process green beans in a water bath canner, I process for 40 minutes. When I process in a pressure canner, I do it on 10 lbs. for 20 min. My vegetable soup had no meat in it, so I processed at 15 lbs. for 20 min. The only reason that I upped the pressure to 15 lbs. was the potatoes in the soup. I have not processed meat, but I wouldn't be afraid of it. I'd just do it at 15 lbs for the time the Ball book indicated. A pressure canner is just so much easier to use - no big pots of water to lift, no steam blasting the kitchen, and quicker processing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Ball canning book explains how to can meats. You have 3 pressure settings on a pressure canner, 5, 10, and 15 lbs. You should never can neat in a water bath canner, but I suppose that our pioneer forebears did. Meat must be canned at 15 lbs. and for a long processing period, about an hour I think. The other settings are for other things, because you can process everything in a pressure canner - 5 lbs. for jellies and pickles (for 10 min), 10 lbs. for fruits and vegetables (for various lengths of time ). For example , when I process green beans in a water bath canner, I process for 40 minutes. When I process in a pressure canner, I do it on 10 lbs. for 20 min. My vegetable soup had no meat in it, so I processed at 15 lbs. for 20 min. The only reason that I upped the pressure to 15 lbs. was the potatoes in the soup. I have not processed meat, but I wouldn't be afraid of it. I'd just do it at 15 lbs for the time the Ball book indicated. A pressure canner is just so much easier to use - no big pots of water to lift, no steam blasting the kitchen, and quicker processing.


Thanks KC. Will look into it. Sounds like a time saver.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Janie...your grandson surely is a handsome one...are those blue eyes I see? Even little old ladies like me swoon over baby blues!


Same here. Baby browns, too! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I see you had a tough day yesterday CB - you need one of Yarnie's Pooh hugs ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see you had a tough day yesterday CB - you need one of Yarnie's Pooh hugs ...


Thanks. I am fine today. The ugly ungodless never get me down. I feel sorry for them. I feel a song coming on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see you had a tough day yesterday CB - you need one of Yarnie's Pooh hugs ...


Oh that is so nice of you to share pooh hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they do. I need to watch for it.
> I just talked to my mother. She is feeling a little better.
> I just peeked outside , its hot and humid. I will be glad to have no humidity.


Glad your Mom's doing better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have been watching an old Cary Grant movie. I have never seen it before. Funny that I could have missed one. He is my all time favorite actor. He is so manly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have found the secret to get husband to vaccum. Just don't do it for a while. Then he does it as he can't stand it any more.
> 
> Trouble today is he trip the circut braker and knock me off line. Gee what is a person to do, when computer shuts down vaccum?


Except for the breaker, sounds like a good deal Yarnie. DH vacuums most of the time - he's much pickier than I am about using the edging tool and moving the furniture. That is OK with me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. ♥
> I just talked to my son who is in Kentucky, and he starts his 3 week academy course on Monday. He`s really looking forward to it.
> He bought one of those blood sugar testing kits, and his blood sugar is within normal range which I`m thankful for. His medical insurance doesn`t kick in til next month, so he will see a doctor about it then. But right now he`s controlling his borderline diabetes with diet. I told him to lay off the soda for a while til he sees a doctor, and he told me he`s drinking water.


You raised a smart boy Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd bet it was The Blue Dolphin. There is one on Longboat Key and another one off St. Armand's circle. My husband loves corned beef hash. He says theirs is the best he's ever had.


Sorry KC - that made me laugh; I always think of Florida specials as being seafood :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh now the Roosevelt show is done. 

To think that FDR had his girlfriend with him when he died. Must have broken Eleanor spirit.
But not for long she sure had an interesting life. She amazed me with what she was able to do.

Had a hard time watching D Day felt like crying in fact did. To see those men who had died, it was so sad. 

But great program and as usual Ken Burns fantastic . 

Still havae to see if I can find the Churchill bath scene WCK. They are repeating it next week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, he was home on a week-end. I spent so much GM time with him & he taught me a new card game. It was difficult to leave all of them. Keep praying as Nick has such a special place in my heart--the girl too & of course my DD.


Will keep them and you in my prayers Janie. I'm glad you were able to spend so much time with him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am just realizing that. I intend to try more that are in the book I have. It's a dictionary of knitting stitches, containing 400 blocks you can make in a variety of stitches from basic knit and purl, to cables to lace and some combinations. So may possibilities...


Combining some of those possibilities would create a gorgeous sampler afghan made up of 8, 10 or 12 inch squares.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Oh guess what I found at the store Toll House dark chocolate morsels with cherry flavored filling, and mint flavored too.

Oh know i have to make something with it. Angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels yes . 

Will have to do that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I do have an upright freezer in the basement. It's full. Will just have to take it easy and lay off the cooking for a while to make more room in the freezer. Perhaps knit instead of cook? ;-) :thumbup:


That sounds like a good plan Jokim :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you tasted Chocolate fudge cheese. Yes here in the southern part of Wisconsin we have it.

It really taste good. Very surprise but it is good.

Been walking through kitchen eating red grapes every time I pass the bowl. Being a foodie tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh guess what I found at the store Toll House dark chocolate morsels with cherry flavored filling, and mint flavored too.
> 
> Oh know i have to make something with it. Angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels yes .
> 
> Will have to do that.


Can I come to your house Yarnie??? Yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh guess what I found at the store Toll House dark chocolate morsels with cherry flavored filling, and mint flavored too.
> 
> Oh know i have to make something with it. Angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels yes .
> 
> Will have to do that.


I have never seen those. I would be the only one that would like them. I could eat them out of the package.  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have been watching an old Cary Grant movie. I have never seen it before. Funny that I could have missed one. He is my all time favorite actor. He is so manly.


Which one is it CB? I loved watching all those old movies when they weren't old.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Combining some of those possibilities would create a gorgeous sampler afghan made up of 8, 10 or 12 inch squares.


I have heard of doing that. It sounds like it would be fun and learning different stitches that would be neat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh now the Roosevelt show is done.
> 
> To think that FDR had his girlfriend with him when he died. Must have broken Eleanor spirit.
> But not for long she sure had an interesting life. She amazed me with what she was able to do.
> ...


Eleanor broke a lot of new ground; I didn't agree with a some of her views but she made it easier for a lot of women to have a public role.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you tasted Chocolate fudge cheese. Yes here in the southern part of Wisconsin we have it.
> 
> It really taste good. Very surprise but it is good.
> 
> Been walking through kitchen eating red grapes every time I pass the bowl. Being a foodie tonight.


Haven't heard of it Yarnie. Do they use cream cheese or some other kind?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen those. I would be the only one that would like them. I could eat them out of the package.  :XD:


Me too :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't heard of it Yarnie. Do they use cream cheese or some other kind?


No real cheese It really is good just a hint of cheese.

Can you tell I am tired what an answer real cheese. Oh forgive me it is getting late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Eleanor broke a lot of new ground; I didn't agree with a some of her views but she made it easier for a lot of women to have a public role.


I could not agree with all she did or said either. But she was way ahead of her time with civil rights. Never knew that about her , and what she tried to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can I come to your house Yarnie??? Yummy!


yes you and CB can come they have a recipe to use them in their cookies. But I thought oo angel food cake.

I will buy more packages so you two can eat them right out of bag.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Which one is it CB? I loved watching all those old movies when they weren't old.


Blonde Venus is the name of it. GS called to talk to Dh so we haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you tasted Chocolate fudge cheese. Yes here in the southern part of Wisconsin we have it.
> 
> It really taste good. Very surprise but it is good.
> 
> Been walking through kitchen eating red grapes every time I pass the bowl. Being a foodie tonight.


I had some chocolate cheese along time ago. It was like soft cream cheese with chocolate in it. Is it like that? Oh now I want some. I am eating a crisp apple but now I want chocolate fudge cheese.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh guess what I found at the store Toll House dark chocolate morsels with cherry flavored filling, and mint flavored too.
> 
> Oh know i have to make something with it. Angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels yes .
> 
> Will have to do that.


cherry chocolate morsels? Divine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too :XD:


I can't keep them to make cookies because I open them up and eat them. Put them in my cereal even. I am bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had some chocolate cheese along time ago. It was like soft cream cheese with chocolate in it. Is it like that? Oh now I want some. I am eating a crisp apple but now I want chocolate fudge cheese.


Well it is that time of night either sleep or eat.

I got mine the other day as have not had it in a while this one has walnuts in it too.

I want a carmel apple. Keep telling husband its time to go to apple orchard and get apples and fresh apple pie and one carmel apple. 
He bought Itilian sauages the other day and peppers 2 for 1.00.
New York thing wants sauages with slice green peppers in sauce on a hard roll . I love them too. I miss a lot of the foods we use to have in New York. But really should not be eating any of it. But makes my mouth water just thinking of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well it is that time of night either sleep or eat.
> 
> I got mine the other day as have not had it in a while this one has walnuts in it too.
> 
> ...


I get brown sugar, corn syrup and butter and pop it in the microwave for about a minute . Stir it up . Slice up some apples and pour it on. Taste as good as a caramel apple.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well it is that time of night either sleep or eat.
> 
> I got mine the other day as have not had it in a while this one has walnuts in it too.
> 
> ...


Our trees have lots of apples, but most of them are smaller than usual because it's been too hot -- but they taste great. Hope you get your caramel apple tommorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Blonde Venus is the name of it. GS called to talk to Dh so we haven't finished it yet.


I didn't see that one. Is it good?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our trees have lots of apples, but most of them are smaller than usual because it's been too hot -- but they taste great. Hope you get your caramel apple tommorrow.


Oh but they still taste good. Ours are full of worms would need a bushel basket full just to make sauce.

I hope I get one tomorrow too. CB may have to try your recipe for carmel apple it sounds interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now am tired and know will have somethings have to get done tomorrow.

So God Bless and have sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed now am tired and know will have somethings have to get done tomorrow.
> 
> So God Bless and have sweet dreams.


Night Yarnie, sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am off too. Night WCK. Thanks for my hug. It meant a lot to me.XX&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am off too. Night WCK. Thanks for my hug. It meant a lot to me.XX♥


Night CB, God Bless!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't keep them to make cookies because I open them up and eat them. Put them in my cereal even. I am bad.


Sounds GOOD to me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't see that one. Is it good?


It was ok. It wasn't enough Cary in it for my liking. ;-)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning all!

I'm half through a vacation with my old knitting group from PA. We're in Williamsburg VA seeing the sites, settlements, battlefields, harbor tours, eating out, playing cards, and knitting together of course...lots of good times!

I'll catch up with y'all when I get home. Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm half through a vacation with my old knitting group from PA. We're in Williamsburg VA seeing the sites, settlements, battlefields, harbor tours, eating out, playing cards, and knitting together of course...lots of good times!
> 
> I'll catch up with y'all when I get home. Have a blessed Sunday!


Lucky you.Hope you have another fun half. You have been missed. You be blessed too. ♥ Take lots of pics!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh guess what I found at the store Toll House dark chocolate morsels with cherry flavored filling, and mint flavored too.
> 
> Oh know i have to make something with it. Angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels yes .
> 
> Will have to do that.


YES, YES, YES...I agree, the angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels. That sounds delish, Angel food cake is the best. I am very happy with the food that foodies invent. Makes life in the grocery store and kitchen exciting.
I will be looking for these chocolate chips. Thanks.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the pics of the dogs. The two are the twins, Ozzy and Cooper and the second is of Trent. I'll get the hang of this yet.
> 
> P.S. the water is NOT moldy, the container had green dye in it.


HaHaHa.. sweet of you Solow to cool them off  and the way one of the twins is smiling for the camera is priceless. So glad you are posting pics so we can get a little taste of what's going on in your neck of the woods. Your love of your dog family shows who you are. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I am going to attempt to post some pictures. Ok this worked. This is a picture of a afghan I made. It was my first attempt at cables.


So many cables, WOW!!!!! It's beautiful. pale yellow and lavender are a perfect pairing. This was a great undertaking for an afghan. Supurb work Solow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/193096480009/photos/a.196696540009.245093.193096480009/10154627979280010/?type=1&theater


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning D&P, I have missed most of the tread, I'm have just been doing some quick drive-by's. Been working and doing some knitting on top down sweater, it is the first one I have done from the top down, I love the fact that I don't have to do any seaming when I am done but the directions are rather confusing in many parts of the pattern.Guess you can't have it all. I thought I would wear the yarn out in a few areas from taking apart and reworking.I have a sleeve and 1/2 to knit so I think I may be on a roll. Can't wait to put this behind me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/193096480009/photos/a.196696540009.245093.193096480009/10154627979280010/?type=1&theater


CB, You are cracking me up. This is great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P, I have missed most of the tread, I'm have just been doing some quick drive-by's. Been working and doing some knitting on top down sweater, it is the first one I have done from the top down, I love the fact that I don't have to do any seaming when I am done but the directions are rather confusing in many parts of the pattern.Guess you can't have it all. I thought I would wear the yarn out in a few areas from taking apart and reworking.I have a sleeve and 1/2 to knit so I think I may be on a roll. Can't wait to put this behind me.


I love it. What color are you making it? Show us when you get thru.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love it. What color are you making it? Show us when you get thru.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love it. What color are you making it? Show us when you get thru.


Thank You, I'll post when I get done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm half through a vacation with my old knitting group from PA. We're in Williamsburg VA seeing the sites, settlements, battlefields, harbor tours, eating out, playing cards, and knitting together of course...lots of good times!
> 
> I'll catch up with y'all when I get home. Have a blessed Sunday!


Sounds like you are having fun. Miss you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> YES, YES, YES...I agree, the angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels. That sounds delish, Angel food cake is the best. I am very happy with the food that foodies invent. Makes life in the grocery store and kitchen exciting.
> I will be looking for these chocolate chips. Thanks.


Ah thee you are wonder where you were.

Love the sweater and yarn. Sounds like you are haaving fun making it to


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so lovely here today not.

Last night in the 70's and humid. Then in a half an hour 60's and cold wind. Then rain. This morning cold and windy with grey skys now sun peeking through. Sure wish it would make up it's mind either cold or hot.

Busy day here plan on doing nothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning and God's Blessing on all here today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HaHaHa.. sweet of you Solow to cool them off  and the way one of the twins is smiling for the camera is priceless. So glad you are posting pics so we can get a little taste of what's going on in your neck of the woods. Your love of your dog family shows who you are. :thumbup:


I loved seeing them too. You said they do not like water must not bother them getting feet wet. :wink:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's so lovely here today not.
> 
> Last night in the 70's and humid. Then in a half an hour 60's and cold wind. Then rain. This morning cold and windy with grey skys now sun peeking through. Sure wish it would make up it's mind either cold or hot.
> 
> Busy day here plan on doing nothing.


Same weather pattern here Yarnlady, dark clouds are moving quickly across the sky and have been from the time daylight broke. Thunderstorms for this afternoon.

I so love your busy days.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like you are having fun. Miss you


Fun with friends is the best.

Talk later.......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm half through a vacation with my old knitting group from PA. We're in Williamsburg VA seeing the sites, settlements, battlefields, harbor tours, eating out, playing cards, and knitting together of course...lots of good times!
> 
> I'll catch up with y'all when I get home. Have a blessed Sunday!


Glad you're having fun. It sure sounds great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/193096480009/photos/a.196696540009.245093.193096480009/10154627979280010/?type=1&theater


Yeah - I hate when that happens. (Not really!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, and luscious color, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

it's so nice having Gali back - and sweet of Gerslay to check in while on her trip. What a sweet group this is!

Have a happy Sunday!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I do have an upright freezer in the basement. It's full. Will just have to take it easy and lay off the cooking for a while to make more room in the freezer. Perhaps knit instead of cook? ;-) :thumbup:


You can always cook and send it to me. I wouldn't want you to deprive yourself of something you enjoy. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Combining some of those possibilities would create a gorgeous sampler afghan made up of 8, 10 or 12 inch squares.


It certainly would. It would also be a great stash buster. The dilemma is deciding which stitches to use. Maybe I'll give WendyBee a run as Queen of the Afghans. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> So many cables, WOW!!!!! It's beautiful. pale yellow and lavender are a perfect pairing. This was a great undertaking for an afghan. Supurb work Solow.


Thanks Gali. Cables are a lot easier that I thought. I'm going to make a lot of headbands to give at the holidays. Should be easy enough to get done.

Next project is to tackle gloves with fingers. I've always just made fingerless ones.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved seeing them too. You said they do not like water must not bother them getting feet wet. :wink:


Yarnie, I think they realized that being in the water was actually cooling them off. Some things just take time. Sigh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that yarn for your sweather Gali. Great pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a surprise in church today. Asa Hutchinson showed up to worship with us. No politics just to worship. I will be voting for him for governor in the fall. Go Asa!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a surprise in church today. Asa Hutchinson showed up to worship with us. No politics just to worship. I will be voting for him for governor in the fall. Go Asa!


Very nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL this is me 2 days ago.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204514328036098&set=a.10200226074952451.201923.1169776021&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.tpnn.com/2014/09/19/kroger-once-again-stands-up-to-the-anti-second-amendment-rights-bullies/ We don't have Kroger but if we did I would shop there.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> it's so nice having Gali back - and sweet of Gerslay to check in while on her trip. What a sweet group this is!
> 
> Have a happy Sunday!


Thank you bon, your so kind. You make for about 50% of the sweetness that continues on this tread, and I'm sure others would agree. You must be a well rounded, happy, thoughtful and generous person to be so kind. And Smart too!
We couldn't do it without a few of you here.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Gali. Cables are a lot easier that I thought. I'm going to make a lot of headbands to give at the holidays. Should be easy enough to get done.
> 
> Next project is to tackle gloves with fingers. I've always just made fingerless ones.


I never made fingerless gloves, it's on my list. I don't know what good they would do me, my fingers are what gets cold. Are fingerless gloves for a stylish look or is that what they wear in a warmer winter climate? I love the look. 
You are brave to tackle gloves with fingers, I have made mittens for my SIL, I have to make her 3 because she always loses one, Myself I don't wear mittens, I want my fingers free for some reason.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a surprise in church today. Asa Hutchinson showed up to worship with us. No politics just to worship. I will be voting for him for governor in the fall. Go Asa!


I just read some of his Bio, sounds good CB. That made for a very special morning in Church. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just read some of his Bio, sounds good CB. That made for a very special morning in Church. :thumbup:


I was excited to see him there. There was no attention toward him except to welcome him. We don't want Mike Ross to win. But will be a great relief to get Mike Bebee out of office. Amen


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Any store that advertises that "no guns allowed" policy has much better chance of being the victim. Who would rob a store where there is a possibility of finding an armed customer or sales clerk.
> 
> Some time ago there was an article about an off duty policewoman. She followed the sign and locked her gun in the car. The restaurant, where she was eating with her parents, was robbed, then gunfire. One of her parents was killed the other injured. If she would have had her gun, the outcome would have been much different.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I went to a wedding this weekend and have come away upset...

Need advice...

I went up to the mother of the bride just as everyone was seated and said to her "how well-done the wedding was". How nice it was. She was nasty to me, and I just walked away.

I was having breakfast in a cafe this morning - outside - and the mother in law walked by. I told her what happened and her reply was, "Are you making a vendetta?" I was totally floored by that statement. How she came up with that is waaaayyyy beyond me. I just ignored her statement (she started talking about other weddings she attended). 

So, I was upset about being treated in a nasty way, and then it got worse. I am very upset with myself. I should not have said anything, and I should have left the mother of the bride alone I guess.

I am beside myself!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.tpnn.com/2014/09/19/kroger-once-again-stands-up-to-the-anti-second-amendment-rights-bullies/ We don't have Kroger but if we did I would shop there.


I just got back from Kroger about 15 minutes ago! Their pharmacy is great - very good service and very friendly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm half through a vacation with my old knitting group from PA. We're in Williamsburg VA seeing the sites, settlements, battlefields, harbor tours, eating out, playing cards, and knitting together of course...lots of good times!
> 
> I'll catch up with y'all when I get home. Have a blessed Sunday!


Sounds like so much fun; glad you're having a good time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> YES, YES, YES...I agree, the angel food cake with cherry chocolate morsels. That sounds delish, Angel food cake is the best. I am very happy with the food that foodies invent. Makes life in the grocery store and kitchen exciting.
> I will be looking for these chocolate chips. Thanks.


Almost didn't recognize your new avatar Gali :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P, I have missed most of the tread, I'm have just been doing some quick drive-by's. Been working and doing some knitting on top down sweater, it is the first one I have done from the top down, I love the fact that I don't have to do any seaming when I am done but the directions are rather confusing in many parts of the pattern.Guess you can't have it all. I thought I would wear the yarn out in a few areas from taking apart and reworking.I have a sleeve and 1/2 to knit so I think I may be on a roll. Can't wait to put this behind me.


Gorgeous pattern Gali and you chose a beautiful colour. Look forward to seeing your sweater. I like top down too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's so lovely here today not.
> 
> Last night in the 70's and humid. Then in a half an hour 60's and cold wind. Then rain. This morning cold and windy with grey skys now sun peeking through. Sure wish it would make up it's mind either cold or hot.
> 
> Busy day here plan on doing nothing.


Sometime doing nothing is a good thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It certainly would. It would also be a great stash buster. The dilemma is deciding which stitches to use. Maybe I'll give WendyBee a run as Queen of the Afghans. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: and Bonnie too, she's been making blankets for her grands!

Someone told me about the 10 Stitch Blanket and it would be a great stash buster project too. I think I'll do it after New Year. Sounds like the first corner is a little tricky but an easy project after that.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Gali. Cables are a lot easier that I thought. I'm going to make a lot of headbands to give at the holidays. Should be easy enough to get done.
> 
> Next project is to tackle gloves with fingers. I've always just made fingerless ones.


I haven't made full gloves but did make convertible mittens for DB#3 and his son. They have fingers to the knuckle and then a flap that folds over to make a mitten. Worked great for them in those cold Alberta winters but let them use their fingers when needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL this is me 2 days ago.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204514328036098&set=a.10200226074952451.201923.1169776021&type=1&theater


Sorry CB - it wouldn't open.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I never made fingerless gloves, it's on my list. I don't know what good they would do me, my fingers are what gets cold. Are fingerless gloves for a stylish look or is that what they wear in a warmer winter climate? I love the look.
> You are brave to tackle gloves with fingers, I have made mittens for my SIL, I have to make her 3 because she always loses one, Myself I don't wear mittens, I want my fingers free for some reason.


The young people love the fingerless gloves so they can still text and use their gadgets. I like mine because they're more comfortable for driving than full mittens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I went to a wedding this weekend and have come away upset...
> 
> ...


Sorry that you're upset LL. Strange that the mother would be rude when you complimented her on the wedding, but sometimes weddings can be very stressful and maybe she was stressed? Is she someone you know well or just a casual acquaintance?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: and Bonnie too, she's been making blankets for her grands!
> 
> Someone told me about the 10 Stitch Blanket and it would be a great stash buster project too. I think I'll do it after New Year. Sounds like the first corner is a little tricky but an easy project after that.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket


Beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that you're upset LL. Strange that the mother would be rude when you complimented her on the wedding, but sometimes weddings can be very stressful and maybe she was stressed? Is she someone you know well or just a casual acquaintance?


I guess you could say I know her well but do not see her often.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry CB - it wouldn't open.


Probably a good thing. :XD: Never mind. God is protecting me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The young people love the fingerless gloves so they can still text and use their gadgets. I like mine because they're more comfortable for driving than full mittens.


Yes that is why I like them. But I gave mine away so guess I need to make more. I have made the regular gloves for my oldest gs. Also the flip top mittens with fingers. They were harder than the gloves with just fingers. I will not be doing those again. The guys like the fingerless for hunting too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry about you getting dissed at the wedding. Maybe WCK is right she was stressed out and had a bad time getting it all to come together.
WCK did you get to enjoy your porch again this Sunday?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry about you getting dissed at the wedding. Maybe WCK is right she was stressed out and had a bad time getting it all to come together.
> WCK did you get to enjoy your porch again this Sunday?


Thank you WCK and CB. I guess that's it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got joy -
http://bitecharge.com/play/power?fb_action_ids=1432964873643024&fb_action_types=og.comments


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably a good thing. :XD: Never mind. God is protecting me.


 :XD: Now my imagination is working overtime!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry about you getting dissed at the wedding. Maybe WCK is right she was stressed out and had a bad time getting it all to come together.
> WCK did you get to enjoy your porch again this Sunday?


Not today, it was too windy. But I still get to enjoy the view from the sliding doors while sitting on my rocking chair :thumbup:

Got more knitting done today :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For Yarnie and everyone else missing their Dads


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:lol: if cats took selfies


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got joy -
> http://bitecharge.com/play/power?fb_action_ids=1432964873643024&fb_action_types=og.comments


Mine is love.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from Kroger about 15 minutes ago! Their pharmacy is great - very good service and very friendly.


As a rule I only do my grocery shopping at Kroger on Wednesday here 'cause Wed. is our senior discount day. Other than once-a-week at Kroger I do occasionally shop at Dollar Tree - another of my favorites - but neither is in competition with the other - completely different shopping experience.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from Kroger about 15 minutes ago! Their pharmacy is great - very good service and very friendly.


,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not today, it was too windy. But I still get to enjoy the view from the sliding doors while sitting on my rocking chair :thumbup:
> 
> Got more knitting done today :thumbup:


That sounds good to be able to look out the window and knit. What are you working on. Loved the quilt you posted.
I haven't touched any yarn today. I went to church then fixed supper for my mother. Took it over. She sounded a little better today . Maybe she is on the mend. She is still tired and weak. I don't think she will wait to call the dr next time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie and everyone else missing their Dads


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Which one is it CB? I loved watching all those old movies when they weren't old.


I love watching them now. They're a preferred alternative to some of the trashy programs and movies out today. Not to mention that the quality of the acting was outstanding by the better known actors.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P, I have missed most of the tread, I'm have just been doing some quick drive-by's. Been working and doing some knitting on top down sweater, it is the first one I have done from the top down, I love the fact that I don't have to do any seaming when I am done but the directions are rather confusing in many parts of the pattern.Guess you can't have it all. I thought I would wear the yarn out in a few areas from taking apart and reworking.I have a sleeve and 1/2 to knit so I think I may be on a roll. Can't wait to put this behind me.


Beautiful sweater, Gali. What sort of yarn are you using? What weight?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Same weather pattern here Yarnlady, dark clouds are moving quickly across the sky and have been from the time daylight broke. Thunderstorms for this afternoon.
> 
> I so love your busy days.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


Funny, we were supposed to get the rain and storms, but we've had beautiful blue skies and warmth all day. It was very windy, though, and tomorrow it turns colder.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You can always cook and send it to me. I wouldn't want you to deprive yourself of something you enjoy. ;-) :thumbup:


Would love to share my food with you, but I also love to knit! Hard choices, all the time :XD:  !


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a surprise in church today. Asa Hutchinson showed up to worship with us. No politics just to worship. I will be voting for him for governor in the fall. Go Asa!


Does he belong to your church or live in your area?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I went to a wedding this weekend and have come away upset...
> 
> ...


Sorry that this woman responded to you in such a way. Perhaps she will realize what she's done and seek you out to apologize and/or explain, one day. I can understand your reaction, it would be the same with me. Your comment was made in the spirit of kindness, out of the goodness and understanding of your heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds good to be able to look out the window and knit. What are you working on. Loved the quilt you posted.
> I haven't touched any yarn today. I went to church then fixed supper for my mother. Took it over. She sounded a little better today . Maybe she is on the mend. She is still tired and weak. I don't think she will wait to call the dr next time.


I picked up the sweater coat that I'm making for a customer's GD again; it needs to be done by the end of the month. I have lots of left over yarn to make the blanket with so that might be a good winter project.

Glad that your Mom's doing better. It takes longer to get over these bugs when we get older.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Almost didn't recognize your new avatar Gali :lol:


Gali, is that you in the avatar? :wink: 
You've changed your hair color! :wink: :wink: :lol: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So cute. I miss not having one.


Maybe one will show up and adopt you :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love watching them now. They're a preferred alternative to some of the trashy programs and movies out today. Not to mention that the quality of the acting was outstanding by the better known actors.


Hi Jokim; are you all settled in back at home now? How's your shawl coming along?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim; are you all settled in back at home now? How's your shawl coming along?


Shawl is all done and photos, such as they are, taken. Now I just have to figure out (again!) how to upload it onto the computer from the camera. I couldn't get a good 'sparkling' shot of the thing.
Not quite settled in yet. Lots of unpacking/putting away to be done. My yarn stash has to be sorted and organized, again. It's an annual Sept. job, an eagerly looked-forward-to chore.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sorry that this woman responded to you in such a way. Perhaps she will realize what she's done and seek you out to apologize and/or explain, one day. I can understand your reaction, it would be the same with me. Your comment was made in the spirit of kindness, out of the goodness and understanding of your heart.


Jokim,
I do believe that she will not realize or reach out. Will not happen. I am more sorry that I told the mother-in-law because of what she said about a vendetta... I am horrified.

Right now I just want to stay away from them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> I do believe that she will not realize or reach out. Will not happen. I am more sorry that I told the mother-in-law because of what she said about a vendetta... I am horrified.
> 
> Right now I just want to stay away from them.


Good idea. Stay away from both of them. Vendetta is a strong word.
But please, try not to worry too much, or lose sleep, over it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> I do believe that she will not realize or reach out. Will not happen. I am more sorry that I told the mother-in-law because of what she said about a vendetta... I am horrified.
> 
> Right now I just want to stay away from them.


It's very hurtful and upsetting, but you can't control other people's behaviour. If she was just stressed, she might realize that she hurt you and reach out -- but if not, they avoiding them might be the best path. I know it still hurts though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you bon, your so kind. You make for about 50% of the sweetness that continues on this tread, and I'm sure others would agree. You must be a well rounded, happy, thoughtful and generous person to be so kind. And Smart too!
> We couldn't do it without a few of you here.


Oh, my - that's awfully nice of you to say, Gali. It's easy to be nice on here because this is such a good group of people. It's a treat to come home after a trip and have this experience of familiarity among friends. Who would have thought this could touch us all the way it has. I don't know what else to say except thank you, and the feeling is mutual.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine is love.


Same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> I do believe that she will not realize or reach out. Will not happen. I am more sorry that I told the mother-in-law because of what she said about a vendetta... I am horrified.
> 
> Right now I just want to stay away from them.


How awful for you. I hope she will come to her senses and apologize. I think the best explanation is that she was sort of out of it due to stress/excitement and misunderstood or just plain said it wrong. Maybe she spent the evening worrying about it. Let it go, LL. We love you enough for her and the other one. the mother-in-law was it, put together. You are ours and we are here for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got joy -
> http://bitecharge.com/play/power?fb_action_ids=1432964873643024&fb_action_types=og.comments


That's a nice one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: and Bonnie too, she's been making blankets for her grands!
> 
> Someone told me about the 10 Stitch Blanket and it would be a great stash buster project too. I think I'll do it after New Year. Sounds like the first corner is a little tricky but an easy project after that.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket


That blanket just glows! Lovely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/countryoutfitterstyle10/how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know Can you believe I only got 11. I am not as hick as I thought. I guessed on a few but still got them wrong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/countryoutfitterstyle10/how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know Can you believe I only got 11. I am not as hick as I thought. I guessed on a few but still got them wrong.


Oh my gosh - I got 15 out of 16!! I'm officially a southerner - Yankee born and bred - a rebel transplant who has taken root! I love Dixie!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How awful for you. I hope she will come to her senses and apologize. I think the best explanation is that she was sort of out of it due to stress/excitement and misunderstood or just plain said it wrong. Maybe she spent the evening worrying about it. Let it go, LL. We love you enough for her and the other one. the mother-in-law was it, put together. You are ours and we are here for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ♥!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie and everyone else missing their Dads


Oh thank you so much. My son and family where here. He had to get my printer to work seem neighbor did not plug it back in to computer. Also fix it so I can use printer from lap top. Also DIL fix my cell phone and showed me what I was doing wrong. Then GD and I did hand dances, don't ask we were just being silly.
Then son and I talk about picture box brother sent me with all Dad's medal's from his years in military and his pictures. Son then saw on my book case Dad's cap with with world war II patches and two medals. He said he would like to have it . Told 
him he could have it, but he said not yet mom. He knows I want to hold on to it for a bit. 
It was a good night. Now have printer, and cell phone fix up and fun with GD. Life is good, and sweet memories shared with son.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh my gosh - I got 15 out of 16!! I'm officially a southerner - Yankee born and bred - a rebel transplant who has taken root! I love Dixie!!!


Too funny. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got joy -
> http://bitecharge.com/play/power?fb_action_ids=1432964873643024&fb_action_types=og.comments


didn't work for me thats the second time CB's yesterday would not work for me either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you so much. My son and family where here. He had to get my printer to work seem neighbor did not plug it back in to computer. Also fix it so I can use printer from lap top. Also DIL fix my cell phone and showed me what I was doing wrong. Then GD and I did hand dances, don't ask we were just being silly.
> Then son and I talk about picture box brother sent me with all Dad's medal's from his years in military and his pictures. Son then saw on my book case Dad's cap with with world war II patches and two medals. He said he would like to have it . Told
> him he could have it, but he said not yet mom. He knows I want to hold on to it for a bit.
> It was a good night. Now have printer, and cell phone fix up and fun with GD. Life is good, and sweet memories shared with son.


What a great day you had. I am happy you got to spend some time with your son and family. Plus I am glad you got all of your electronics fixed. Need young people for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> didn't work for me thats the second time CB's yesterday would not work for me either.


Maybe you have it blocked. Remember before you had the same trouble.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What a shame that he tried them, but many times we taste things when we're not sure. Botulism is deadly, isn't it?


Well, it killed him. The weird thing is people inject a form of botulism to help them look younger. Botox is botulism.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you have it blocked. Remember before you had the same trouble.


tried it again, and comput froze up on me. Then I had to close down. I give up. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you have it blocked. Remember before you had the same trouble.


Yes but what did I do to unblock it. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night and sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL so sorry that you had to have this happen. Mean spirited of both those ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone!


Nite Jokim every time of late I come on you are leaving. We will meet again someday . Just have to get the timing right.
Glad you are back.

how is your mother in law doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good news. You sound like you are feeling much better than the last time I talked to you. I have been so busy trying to learn the new computer program for doing taxes this year. I am going to my daughter's Monday, Wednesday and the next Monday. She is taking computer classes, so she can teach the new program to her office. Her boss has OKed so I can listen too.


Oh Joey I am so much better thank you.

Oh my you are already starting new program. Glad your able to get in on learning new program.

How is your son doing? Have you been able to get help cleaning apartment?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/countryoutfitterstyle10/how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know Can you believe I only got 11. I am not as hick as I thought. I guessed on a few but still got them wrong.


Hey Cuz - I beat you!! I got 12!! - (I did guess on quite a few though)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Cuz - I beat you!! I got 12!! - (I did guess on quite a few though)


gee I am missing all the fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you so much. My son and family where here. He had to get my printer to work seem neighbor did not plug it back in to computer. Also fix it so I can use printer from lap top. Also DIL fix my cell phone and showed me what I was doing wrong. Then GD and I did hand dances, don't ask we were just being silly.
> Then son and I talk about picture box brother sent me with all Dad's medal's from his years in military and his pictures. Son then saw on my book case Dad's cap with with world war II patches and two medals. He said he would like to have it . Told
> him he could have it, but he said not yet mom. He knows I want to hold on to it for a bit.
> It was a good night. Now have printer, and cell phone fix up and fun with GD. Life is good, and sweet memories shared with son.


Wonderful day for you Yarnie! I used to think I was pretty good with electronics but it isn't as easy as it used to be. Good thing young people know all there is to know about these gadgets,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> didn't work for me thats the second time CB's yesterday would not work for me either.


Do you get an error message or does the link not work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but what did I do to unblock it. :lol:


maybe your security settings?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you get an error message or does the link not work?


It does not work no error message it either does not work or it shows end of program.

I am so computer dumb sometimes. I think I have just gotten use to neighbor or son fixing everything it is time i learn to do it myself. Nay why do that when I can let others do it for me. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you so much. My son and family where here. He had to get my printer to work seem neighbor did not plug it back in to computer. Also fix it so I can use printer from lap top. Also DIL fix my cell phone and showed me what I was doing wrong. Then GD and I did hand dances, don't ask we were just being silly.
> Then son and I talk about picture box brother sent me with all Dad's medal's from his years in military and his pictures. Son then saw on my book case Dad's cap with with world war II patches and two medals. He said he would like to have it . Told
> him he could have it, but he said not yet mom. He knows I want to hold on to it for a bit.
> It was a good night. Now have printer, and cell phone fix up and fun with GD. Life is good, and sweet memories shared with son.


It sounds like such a cozy family night. Do they live near you, Yarnie? I hope so. They sound very nice. There's nothing like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well, it killed him. The weird thing is people inject a form of botulism to help them look younger. Botox is botulism.


I know. I'll pass on that, thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone!


Good night Jokim. I'm headed to bed myself. Good night all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good news. You sound like you are feeling much better than the last time I talked to you. I have been so busy trying to learn the new computer program for doing taxes this year. I am going to my daughter's Monday, Wednesday and the next Monday. She is taking computer classes, so she can teach the new program to her office. Her boss has OKed so I can listen too.


I keep hearing the youngsters know all about computers. Wasn't convinced until Sarah - 9 - told me how to turn the power off on my computer - along with a few other things. How does she know all that???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It does not work no error message it either does not work or it shows end of program.
> 
> I am so computer dumb sometimes. I think I have just gotten use to neighbor or son fixing everything it is time i learn to do it myself. Nay why do that when I can let others do it for me. :roll:


That's the spirit, Yarnie! Time for us to sit back and supervise! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night. Really.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He walked in yesterday and found me sleeping with computer on my lap, and he says 'were you sleeping?'
> 
> Most of the garbage, garbage is gone, so it can be aired out. next is to tear up carpet, repair walls, paint, paper etc. I will not be in a hurry now, as he has enough to pay the bills without the renter. I have to much to do with work right now. He will be paying people other than me to do most of it.


Oh Joey to funny he ask if you were sleeping. Well no you were just resting your eyes. 
What a mess and your right you have enough to do with out having that added to the list. He is such a nice young man glad I got to meet him. You did a wonderful job raising him you must be very proud of him. Plus I wish everyone on here could see your GD's beautiful blue eyes, and your GS cute little button nose. They are so lovely, I envy you. I wish mine were little again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the spirit, Yarnie! Time for us to sit back and supervise! :mrgreen:


your right Bon, but I am not good at supervising. I just let them do it and ask them can I do that know. They just shake their heads and wonder if I am all there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I keep hearing the youngsters know all about computers. Wasn't convinced until Sarah - 9 - told me how to turn the power off on my computer - along with a few other things. How does she know all that???


It is just born in them now a days. Our 7 year old knows everything about computers. All electronics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but what did I do to unblock it. :lol:


I don't remember. Seems like you asked you neighbor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like such a cozy family night. Do they live near you, Yarnie? I hope so. They sound very nice. There's nothing like it.


they live in the next town over. But they both work long hours and now GD is working . So do not get to see them much. Youngest lives in Milwaukee and do not get to see him and his love or GD and GS that much. He is always going to China or another country. So when home they go camping or travel out west. GD and GS are both in college so do not see them much either. But Christmas is a riot when we are all together. I think it is because now that I am older can enjoy them much more. Plus we all have such a warp sense of humor we spend most of the time laughing. I love it and the times we spend together and they love it to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is just born in them now a days. Our 7 year old knows everything about computers. All electronics.


Oh we are a sad lot when our grandchildren show us how to do things. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now eyes at half mass. Don't want my husband catching me like Joey's son did.

Love to all and God Bless. nighty night


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh my gosh - I got 15 out of 16!! I'm officially a southerner - Yankee born and bred - a rebel transplant who has taken root! I love Dixie!!!


I got 14 out of 16 correct. Do ya' suppose I've lived in Tennessee too long & have forgotten my Southern California ways? But then guess I'm a Southern Girl twice removed - ya' think?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful day for you Yarnie! I used to think I was pretty good with electronics but it isn't as easy as it used to be. Good thing young people know all there is to know about these gadgets,


My DD & SIL are both wizzes at electronics, but were saying just yesterday their 24 month old niece & 3 year old nephew are becoming very adapt working their little Ipads. These babies simply amaze me. My 8 yr old GD teaches me "stuff" on my phone. Sometimes I look at her & say "Duh?"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's very hurtful and upsetting, but you can't control other people's behaviour. If she was just stressed, she might realize that she hurt you and reach out -- but if not, they avoiding them might be the best path. I know it still hurts though.


WCK,

She is not hoping to reach out. I know this. I doubt she monitored her behavior. She is not going to think twice about me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How awful for you. I hope she will come to her senses and apologize. I think the best explanation is that she was sort of out of it due to stress/excitement and misunderstood or just plain said it wrong. Maybe she spent the evening worrying about it. Let it go, LL. We love you enough for her and the other one. the mother-in-law was it, put together. You are ours and we are here for you.


Bon,

Thank you so much. Your message helped.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ♥!


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL so sorry that you had to have this happen. Mean spirited of both those ladies.


Yes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is just born in them now a days. Our 7 year old knows everything about computers. All electronics.


It's pretty amazing. Sarah doesn't even have an iphone, but she knows how they work. You must be right - inborn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> they live in the next town over. But they both work long hours and now GD is working . So do not get to see them much. Youngest lives in Milwaukee and do not get to see him and his love or GD and GS that much. He is always going to China or another country. So when home they go camping or travel out west. GD and GS are both in college so do not see them much either. But Christmas is a riot when we are all together. I think it is because now that I am older can enjoy them much more. Plus we all have such a warp sense of humor we spend most of the time laughing. I love it and the times we spend together and they love it to.


I can just imagine how much fun you all must have together! I see you have an adventurer, too - they sound a lot like my youngest daughter's family. They hope the next job will be out of the country and, like yours, they love camping and backpacking. Your son goes to China - my daughter had her first baby in Taiwan. They were there for about two years - loved it - loved the people. Does your son speak Chinese?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad Toothless found a home where he was loved and safe - but the story made me cry

http://www.wimp.com/puppywork/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Toothless found a home where he was loved and safe - but the story made me cry
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/puppywork/


What a wonderful loving couple to do such good for one of God's creatures. What a difference they made.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We sure did. Glad everything is getting better for Janie's DD. I have had a similar problem with my DD1, and it is so stressful. I want to hear about the big chicken harvest that Janie mentioned. I have been wondering how many they froze and how much time it took to pluck the feathers and prepare them for freezing.


She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.

We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have asked MsKathy to join us on Denim. She is Christian. I hope she comes to visit us. Welcome MsKathy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we are a sad lot when our grandchildren show us how to do things. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Funny dh just said when the grands come over they can show us how to copy a cd. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I got 14 out of 16 correct. Do ya' suppose I've lived in Tennessee too long & have forgotten my Southern California ways? But then guess I'm a Southern Girl twice removed - ya' think?


I think you are right. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Toothless found a home where he was loved and safe - but the story made me cry
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/puppywork/


My dd rescue Sheltie had to be put down in May. She has another one now. They are very sweet dogs. Doggie Dog even yawns when DD yawns. They are very loyal pets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.
> 
> We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


That sounds so yummy. My grandmother and uncle used to kill chickens and I remember that disgusting smell. We would laugh at the chickens that ran around with their head cut off. Strange Do you want to share your homemade noodles. I have been looking for a recipe for them. They are the best but don't have recipe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Please read:

FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


DECLARATIONS
The Unwisdom of Barack Obama
Is he weak? Arrogant? Ambivalent? Don't overthink the president.

By PEGGY NOONAN CONNECT

Sept. 18, 2014 5:45 p.m. ET
At this dramatic time, with a world on fire, we look at the president and ponder again who he is. Mr. Obama himself mocked how people see him, according to a remarkable piece this week by Peter Baker in the New York Times . NYT -1.09% "Oh, it's a shame when you have a wan, diffident, professorial president," he reportedly said, sarcastically, in a meeting with journalists before his big Syria speech. Zbigniew Brzezinski told Mr. Baker the president's critics think he's a "a softy. He's not a softy."

Actually, no one thinks he's a softy. A man who personally picks drone targets, who seems sometimes to enjoy antagonizing congressional Republicans, whose speeches not infrequently carry a certain undercurrent of political malice, cannot precisely be understood as soft.

But we focus on Mr. Obama's personality and psychologyhe's weak or arrogant or ambivalent, or all threeand while this is interesting, it's too fancy. We are overthinking the president.

His essential problem is that he has very poor judgment.

And we don't say this because he's so famously brightacademically credentialed, smooth, facile with words, quick with concepts. (That's the sort of intelligence the press and popular historians most prize and celebrate, because it's exactly the sort they possess.) But brightness is not the same as judgment, which has to do with discernment, instinct, the ability to see the big picture, wisdom that is earned or natural.

Mr. Obama can see the trees, name their genus and species, judge their age and describe their color. He absorbs data. But he consistently misses the shape, size and density of the forest. His recitations of data are really a faux sophistication that suggests command of the subject but misses the heart of the matter.

You can run down the list. His famous "red line" comment was poor judgment. He shouldn't have put himself or his country in that position, threatening action if a foreign leader did something. He misjudged the indelible impression his crawl-back would make on the world.

Last month it was the "I don't have a strategy" statement on the Islamic State. That's not something an American president attempting to rouse the public and impress the world can say. But he didn't know.

ObamaCare top to bottom was poor judgment. It shouldn't have been the central domestic effort of his presidency, that should have been the economy and jobs. He thought his bill could go forward without making Republicans co-own it, thought it would be clever to let Congress write it, thought an overextended and undertalented federal government could execute it. He thought those who told him the website would work were truthful, when he should have been smoking out agendas, incompetence and yes-sir-ism. He shouldn't have said if you like your doctor you can keep him. That was his domestic red-line comment. It was a product of poor judgment.

The other night, at the end of his Syria speech, he sang a long, off-point aria to the economy. Supposedly it would be ringing and rousing, but viewers looked at each other and scratched their heads. It didn't belong there. It showed a classic misjudging of his position. The president thinks people are depressed because they don't understand how good the economy is. Actually right now they are depressed because he is president. It was like Jimmy Carter's malaise speech. It wasn't a bad speech, but he wasn't the person who could give it because voters weren't thinking malaise was the problem, they were thinking Mr. Carter was. He couldn't relieve public unhappiness because people had come to think he was the source of it.

Mr. Obama misjudged from day one his position vis-à-vis Republicans on Capitol Hill. He thought they were out to kill him. Some were! That's Washington. But Republicans in 2009 were more desperate than he understood, and some could have been picked off, because they thought he was the future and they didn't want to be on the wrong side of history. To get their support on health care he would have had to make adjustments, bend a little so they could play ball without losing all standing and self-respect. He couldn't do it. He didn't see their quandary. He allowed them to stand against him with integrity. That was poor judgement!

Libya? Poor judgment. A nation run by a nut was turned into a nation run by many nuts, some more vicious than the dictator they toppled. Russia? The president misread it, which would only have been a mistake, if a serious one, if it hadn't been for his snotty high-handedness toward those who'd made warnings. To Mitt Romney , in debate, in October 2012: "The 1980sthey're now calling to ask for their foreign policy back."

He misjudged public reaction to the Snowden revelations, did not understand Americans were increasingly alarmed about privacy and the government.

He can read a poll, but he can't anticipate a sentiment.

On scandals, and all administrations have them, he says something ringing, allows the withholding of information, and hopes it will all go away. Does Benghazi look to you like it's going away? Was the IRS's reputation buttressed by his claims that there wasn't a "smidgen of corruption" within it, or was its reputation ruined by its stonewalling?

In his handling of the Islamic State the president has been slow to act, slow to move, inconsistent in his statements, unpersuasive, uninspiring. No boots on the ground, maybe boots on the ground but not combat boots, only advisory boots. He takes off the table things that should be there, and insists on weird words like "degrade"why not just "stop and defeat"?and, in fact, "ISIL." The world calls it ISIS or Islamic State. Why does he need a separate language? How does that help?

In another strange, off-point aria, reported by the Times's Mr. Baker, the president told the journalists that if he were "an adviser" to ISIS, he would have told them not to do the beheadings but to send the hostages home with a note instead. Can you imagine FDR ruminating about how if Hitler wanted to win over Americans he wouldn't have invaded Poland, he would have softly encircled it and then thrown an unusually boisterous Oktoberfest?

Meanwhile time passes. The president's own surrogates this week seemed unsure, halting, sometimes confused. A month ago there was a chance to hit the Islamic State hard when they were in the field and destroy not just their arms but their mystique. At this point we are enhancing it. It is the focus of all eyes, the subject of the American debate. Boy do they make us nervous, maybe they're coming across our borders.

Maybe all this is the president's clever way of letting time pass, letting things play out, so that in a few months the public fever to do somethinghe always thinks the public has a feverwill be over. And he will then be able to do little, which perhaps is what he wants.

But none of this looks clever. It looks like poor judgment beginning to end.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203041094540040


This is cute.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I never made fingerless gloves, it's on my list. I don't know what good they would do me, my fingers are what gets cold. Are fingerless gloves for a stylish look or is that what they wear in a warmer winter climate? I love the look.
> You are brave to tackle gloves with fingers, I have made mittens for my SIL, I have to make her 3 because she always loses one, Myself I don't wear mittens, I want my fingers free for some reason.


I think they are both stylish and practical. I find the fingerless gloves leave your fingers free to do whatever you need to outside (except shoveling or cleaning the car off). You don't have to take your gloves off to get something our of your purse or pocket. If your fingers get too cold, just pull the glove up and over them. They'll soon warm up. Our climate isn't too cold in winter, so the fingerless gloves are great. I might have just talked myself out of gloves with fingers. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank you bon, your so kind. You make for about 50% of the sweetness that continues on this tread, and I'm sure others would agree. You must be a well rounded, happy, thoughtful and generous person to be so kind. And Smart too!
> We couldn't do it without a few of you here.


I so agree. I'm glad you're here also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite Jokim every time of late I come on you are leaving. We will meet again someday . Just have to get the timing right.
> Glad you are back.
> 
> how is your mother in law doing?


Hello Yarnie!
Have been saying goodnight sort of early, lately. Tired and pooped by 9 pm. MIL is doing ok. She's showing signs of being 98. We're blessed to have her with us and I cherish every moment with her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love watching them now. They're a preferred alternative to some of the trashy programs and movies out today. Not to mention that the quality of the acting was outstanding by the better known actors.


The acting had to be better. It wasn't playing second to all the special effects, fight scenes, car chases or (gasp) a lousy plot/script . At times it seems they write the script around the planned special effects. So sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/countryoutfitterstyle10/how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know Can you believe I only got 11. I am not as hick as I thought. I guessed on a few but still got them wrong.


I go 11 also. Not bad for a Yankee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> She is not hoping to reach out. I know this. I doubt she monitored her behavior. She is not going to think twice about me.


Then, LL, you should not waste your time thinking about her. Waste it on us. :lol: :lol: :lol: We're here for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I go 11 also. Not bad for a Yankee.


I got 9 out of 11. :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.
> 
> We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


That sounds like real comfort food, Jane. Delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have asked MsKathy to join us on Denim. She is Christian. I hope she comes to visit us. Welcome MsKathy.


Good! I hope she'll like it here as much as we all do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The acting had to be better. It wasn't playing second to all the special effects, fight scenes, car chases or (gasp) a lousy plot/script . At times it seems they write the script around the planned special effects. So sad.


I agree.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then, LL, you should not waste your time thinking about her. Waste it on us. :lol: :lol: :lol: We're here for you.


Thank you, solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read:
> 
> FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> ...


Excellent article - thanks for posting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read:
> 
> FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this important and informative piece, LL. ♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't been on for awhile and have missed you guys. 
WCK-- how is the store? Yesterday was the last day of the yarn crawl in our area...I didn't make it to many stores, just too busy! Do you have yarn crawls in your area? 

Galli-- you have a new avatar! Lovely! I love the sweater and can't wait to see it finished. Your choice of yarn is wonderful. 

Yarnie--I have never seen those types of chocolate chips! Did you get them at the regular grocery or a specialty store? I have never heard of chocolate fudge cheese--where would I purchase such a thing? How are you doing?

Solo-- what's the name of the book with 400 patterns? Is it available at the library? 

CB-- how is your mom? 

I know in have left people out...I hope everyone is okay and loving life!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then, LL, you should not waste your time thinking about her. Waste it on us. :lol: :lol: :lol: We're here for you.


Lukelucy-- I missed it. What happened? I am sure our friends here gave you thoughtful advice...should you need something, don't hesitate to ask. I will see what I can do!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway wrote:
She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.

We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


Jane--this sounds delicious! Sounds like a fun time for you and your family. I am thinking about getting chickens. Do you or your your daughter have any suggestions about books to read to learn what to do?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Those are great! You have and are going to be busy knitting. Your hats must be really popular . I know what a fish hat is but don't know what a frog hat is. Show us when you are finished with one. Do you do one project at a time or have different projects going? You are brave learning fair isle. 
Your flowers look pretty.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hopefully, this will explain ISIS/ISIL/IS
Whatever it is called...they are dangerous.

http://www.newsweek.com/etymology-islamic-state-270752


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I haven't been on for awhile and have missed you guys.
> WCK-- how is the store? Yesterday was the last day of the yarn crawl in our area...I didn't make it to many stores, just too busy! Do you have yarn crawls in your area?
> 
> Galli-- you have a new avatar! Lovely! I love the sweater and can't wait to see it finished. Your choice of yarn is wonderful.
> ...


My mother is doing better. She goes for her CT scan tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are great! You have and are going to be busy knitting. Your hats must be really popular . I know what a fish hat is but don't know what a frog hat is. Show us when you are finished with one. Do you do one project at a time or have different projects going? You are brave learning fair isle.
> Your flowers look pretty.


Here is the picture from the brochure. I have a pic of my friend's son wearing it, but I am not sure she wants it posted online.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is doing better. She goes for her CT scan tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

CB--I may be brave for learning fair isle, but this is a 7 row pattern. I should be able to do it! I will post a pic when I finish!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is the picture from the brochure. I have a pic of my friend's son wearing it, but I am not sure she wants it posted online.


The hat is cute. What a doll he is . You can take it off if you want to. Thanks !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> CB--I may be grave for learning fair isle, but this is a 7 row pattern. I should be able to do it! I will post a pic when I finish!


Yes please post when you are finished. I did a faux fair isle fish hat pillow. I just made it up.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The hat is cute. What a doll he is . You can take it off if you want to. Thanks !


Oh...I don't have to take it off. I have no idea who this cute kid is... He is from the pattern book!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh...I don't have to take it off. I have no idea who this cute kid is... He is from the pattern book!


Oh ok. I thought you meant he was the one. He is still a cutie. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Lukelucy-- I missed it. What happened? I am sure our friends here gave you thoughtful advice...should you need something, don't hesitate to ask. I will see what I can do!


Gjz - you and everyone are great. I am do blessed to gave you and all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is doing better. She goes for her CT scan tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


Thank God. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is the picture from the brochure. I have a pic of my friend's son wearing it, but I am not sure she wants it posted online.


The hat and child are adorable.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gjz - you and everyone are great. I am do blessed to gave you and all.


And we are blessed to have you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> And we are blessed to have you!


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a neat history lesson.
As a young boy, James Garfield worked on a boat on the Ohio and Pennsylvania canal. One pitch black night, James fell overboard, which might not be such a big deal, except for the fact that since he was on the night watch, there was no one near to know he fell overboard or to rescue him. Groping for a hold, he caught a rope that was Providentially hanging over the edge. After his rescue, considering that it was God that saved him from drowning, he turned his life around, (literally) and went home, choosing to become a teacher.

Upon receiving his college education, Garfield went on to become a minister of the Gospel. Following a revival meeting that he preached, he wrote a letter to a fellow minister reporting on the results.


This minister of the Gospel did not feel that his position in the church excluded him from political involvement. In addition to preaching the Word of God, he was also a College President, a State Senator, a Major General in the U.S. Army, a U.S. Representative, elected to be a U.S. Senator, and 20th President of the United States. He was shot by an assassin and died 133 years ago today (on September 19, 1881).

I fully believe Americans must preach and be taught the Gospel. And Christians should be like our Founders and be fully involved in politics!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Toothless found a home where he was loved and safe - but the story made me cry
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/puppywork/


Now you made me cry too. Darn you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.
> 
> We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


Wish i was with you Jayne food sounds heavenly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read:
> 
> FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> ...


Thanks LL nothing like the truth is there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


You have definite knitting goals and your work cut out for you! Happy knitting!
Fingerless glove looks very lovely, and warm. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they are both stylish and practical. I find the fingerless gloves leave your fingers free to do whatever you need to outside (except shoveling or cleaning the car off). You don't have to take your gloves off to get something our of your purse or pocket. If your fingers get too cold, just pull the glove up and over them. They'll soon warm up. Our climate isn't too cold in winter, so the fingerless gloves are great. I might have just talked myself out of gloves with fingers. :lol:


I have the neatest pattern that can be rolled down so fingers are free and then rolled up to cover hands. But open at the top.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Love them Giz. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> CB--I may be brave for learning fair isle, but this is a 7 row pattern. I should be able to do it! I will post a pic when I finish!


Would love to see your Fair Isle work. I'm intrigued by it but am afraid to try it. Good Luck with yours, gjz. :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have the neatest pattern that can be rolled down so fingers are free and then rolled up to cover hands. But open at the top.


Oohhhh...care to share the pattern? I have been looking for something like this.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh ok. I thought you meant he was the one. He is still a cutie. :lol:


I thought so too, CB. He is a cutie pie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I haven't been on for awhile and have missed you guys.
> WCK-- how is the store? Yesterday was the last day of the yarn crawl in our area...I didn't make it to many stores, just too busy! Do you have yarn crawls in your area?
> 
> Galli-- you have a new avatar! Lovely! I love the sweater and can't wait to see it finished. Your choice of yarn is wonderful.
> ...


Chocolate cherry chips bought at Walmart, but as they are toll house brand you should be able to get them at any store.

Chocolate cheese I am not sure. Just have it in our cheese shops around southern Wisc. Look on Internet, and see if they may sell it by you. Cb said she has tasted it so it must be in other states. We are the Cheesey state because of many cheese makers. But sure other state make cheese too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Would love to see your Fair Isle work. I'm intrigued by it but am afraid to try it. Good Luck with yours, gjz. :thumbup:


I will share the pattern...it is really very easy. I am mostly worried about the yarn getting all tangled. Any ideas about that?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.
> 
> We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!


Sounds soooo good Janie! And lots of good meals over the winter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a neat history lesson.
> As a young boy, James Garfield worked on a boat on the Ohio and Pennsylvania canal. One pitch black night, James fell overboard, which might not be such a big deal, except for the fact that since he was on the night watch, there was no one near to know he fell overboard or to rescue him. Groping for a hold, he caught a rope that was Providentially hanging over the edge. After his rescue, considering that it was God that saved him from drowning, he turned his life around, (literally) and went home, choosing to become a teacher.
> 
> Upon receiving his college education, Garfield went on to become a minister of the Gospel. Following a revival meeting that he preached, he wrote a letter to a fellow minister reporting on the results.
> ...


Wholly agree, CB! and I would add, that our vote reflect our deeply held Christian moral convictions!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dd rescue Sheltie had to be put down in May. She has another one now. They are very sweet dogs. Doggie Dog even yawns when DD yawns. They are very loyal pets.


What a cute name; did your grandsons name him?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is the picture from the brochure. I have a pic of my friend's son wearing it, but I am not sure she wants it posted online.


I love it ans his smile says it all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203041094540040&set=vb.1585547334&type=2&theater This is cute.


That cute baby has energy to spare! Have you talked yourself into getting one yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a cute name; did your grandsons name him?


Yes Matthew named her. You have to use your Pink Panther faux French accent to say it tho. Got it from the movie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> I will share the pattern...it is really very easy. I am mostly worried about the yarn getting all tangled. Any ideas about that?


That's my main worry, also: tangled yarn. I do seem to recall a youtube piece on how to carry the diff. yarn through the fingers, and also, I've seen an yarn separating tool that you wear on a finger which guides the yarn as you knit. There are possibilities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Love your fingerless gloves GJZ! And I'm sure the fish and frog hats will be a big hit too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That cute baby has energy to spare! Have you talked yourself into getting one yet?


No but I still want one. I guess we could bring him in the house.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gonna get off and watch The Voice. Sweet dreams all! Talk you you tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oohhhh...care to share the pattern? I have been looking for something like this.


Giz simple you don't need a pattern really. Just do as you did with gloves you made but keep knitting it, then either hold it up to your fingers to see if they are covered. I usual try it on with the needles still on it and keep knitting it until it is about a 1/4 inch above fingers. then bind off. Same with thumb, a little past the thump. You will have enough to roll it down when you need to, and enough when you want to cover your fingers. I find every thime I make them for someone that hands are differnt on each person when it comes to length. I just do it in a knit one row purl the next. Also don't know if you know this when it comes to starting thumb add a couple of stitches on needle near the join. On next row just decrease the stitches knitting two together. It prevents the small hole that you will get between thump join. If you al ready know this just ignore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gonna get off and watch The Voice. Sweet dreams all! Talk you you tomorrow!


See you soon I hope. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gonna get off and watch The Voice. Sweet dreams all! Talk you you tomorrow!


Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I haven't been on for awhile and have missed you guys.
> WCK-- how is the store? Yesterday was the last day of the yarn crawl in our area...I didn't make it to many stores, just too busy! Do you have yarn crawls in your area?
> 
> Galli-- you have a new avatar! Lovely!  I love the sweater and can't wait to see it finished. Your choice of yarn is wonderful.
> ...


Hi GJZ - gosh you've been on the go steadily since you got back from your trip! I think you have a couple more interesting bist of information to share with us about Iceland.

We do have yarn crawls here and there are also quite a few people who like to meet in my town because it is central in the Island. Business is picking up, and a lot of people are starting their Christmas projects. Thanks for asking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a neat history lesson.
> As a young boy, James Garfield worked on a boat on the Ohio and Pennsylvania canal. One pitch black night, James fell overboard, which might not be such a big deal, except for the fact that since he was on the night watch, there was no one near to know he fell overboard or to rescue him. Groping for a hold, he caught a rope that was Providentially hanging over the edge. After his rescue, considering that it was God that saved him from drowning, he turned his life around, (literally) and went home, choosing to become a teacher.
> 
> Upon receiving his college education, Garfield went on to become a minister of the Gospel. Following a revival meeting that he preached, he wrote a letter to a fellow minister reporting on the results.
> ...


Yes it is CB a very good one. Glad to hear your mom is getting help she needs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi GJZ - gosh you've been on the go steadily since you got back from your trip! I think you have a couple more interesting bist of information to share with us about Iceland.
> 
> We do have yarn crawls here and there are also quite a few people who like to meet in my town because it is central in the Island. Business is picking up, and a lot of people are starting their Christmas projects. Thanks for asking.


Oh you just had to mention Christmas didn't you. Just kidding glad you are busy. Keeps the inventory moving so you can buy more yarn. I would not make it in your shop I would spend to much on yarn and there goes the profit. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I think I have finial caught up. Slow donw a bit will you. I am slow reading tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I thought so too, CB. He is a cutie pie!


I did too. But glad she didn't post a picture of the little one. Not on the internet with all the fuzzie people on .


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi GJZ - gosh you've been on the go steadily since you got back from your trip! I think you have a couple more interesting bist of information to share with us about Iceland.
> 
> We do have yarn crawls here and there are also quite a few people who like to meet in my town because it is central in the Island. Business is picking up, and a lot of people are starting their Christmas projects. Thanks for asking.


I do have some interesting topics to share with you guys. I hope to do that I the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did too. But glad she didn't post a picture of the little one. Not on the internet with all the fuzzie people on .


I see you have changed your post . I like it. :thumbup: Under your post.What is that called?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I will share the pattern...it is really very easy. I am mostly worried about the yarn getting all tangled. Any ideas about that?


If your pattern uses only 2 colours per row, you can hold 1 strand in your left hand and 1 in your right hand (combination of continental and English knitting). Or you can wrap the yarn on separate fingers of your left hand if you knit continental - or there are knitting thimbles that keep your yarn separate. Let us know what works best for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight and sweet dreams, everyone. My bewitching hour has arrived.............&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Matthew named her. You have to use your Pink Panther faux French accent to say it tho. Got it from the movie.







DB#1 loved the Pink Panther movies. He used Clouseau's voice on his answering machine for years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams, everyone. My bewitching hour has arrived.............♥


Nitey Jokim. ♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> If your pattern uses only 2 colours per row, you can hold 1 strand in your left hand and 1 in your right hand (combination of continental and English knitting). Or you can wrap the yarn on separate fingers of your left hand if you knit continental - or there are knitting thimbles that keep your yarn separate. Let us know what works best for you.


Not sure I am ambidextrous. I will try this and see if I can do it. Thanks for the tip!

Night all! Have a busy day tomorrow! Sleep well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams, everyone. My bewitching hour has arrived.............♥


nite sweet lady and God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXn2QVipK2o
> 
> DB#1 loved the Pink Panther movies. He used Clouseau's voice on his answering machine for years.


Thanks WCK. Too funny. We call the DD's boys our minkeys from The Pink Panther movies. They are our favorites too. We laugh before our favorite parts. Never get tired of them.Tell Mr. WCK he is a kindred spirit too.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see you have changed your post . I like it. :thumbup: Under your post.What is that called?


I think it is called words. :XD: :XD:

No reason, think it was the spirit moving me to post those words as I have not had a light bulb moment for a long time.
Or it could be I found it some place as I do not remember it if I did. Oh CB you know how my mind works backwards.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you just had to mention Christmas didn't you. Just kidding glad you are busy. Keeps the inventory moving so you can buy more yarn. I would not make it in your shop I would spend to much on yarn and there goes the profit. :roll: :lol:


Am I supposed to make a profit?? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Am I supposed to make a profit?? :roll:


Well if you want to buy more yarn it would help. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it is called words. :XD: :XD:
> 
> No reason, think it was the spirit moving me to post those words as I have not had a light bulb moment for a long time.
> Or it could be I found it some place as I do not remember it if I did. Oh CB you know how my mind works backwards.


I like it too Yarnie; it makes sense!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Am I supposed to make a profit?? :roll:


I know what you mean when we were wood working and selling to shops I would trade things. I miss that part. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really have to get a maid.

I cleaned window today outside dtill have to do inside of living room and kitchen.

I hate the ones in the bedroom as you have to remove screen and outside window to clean the glass on windows then the outside windows. 

At least in other rooms only have to do top of outside and bottoms fold in so I can do them inside. 
Now want to do curtians and blankets I am starting my winter nesting.
Have not knitted for a couple of days.

Tomorrow I get my half crown. Full one in a week or so.

I really expect a party here, for my crowning of course. I just know it will be a good one. :roll: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I did not make the words under my post. I just went on internet to check it. So forgive me as I really am having a problem lately remember what when and how.

A Anmol Andores wrote it. 

Glad I check. Figure if I did do it it would not show up. Now I feel better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if I could use this pattern for socks without going nuts.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287785-1.html I would like to make them for my sister for Christmas. She is in Kentucky right now but most of her furniture is still here. What do you think? She almost froze last year while there. It is sockitme sweater pattern design.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really have to get a maid.
> 
> I cleaned window today outside dtill have to do inside of living room and kitchen.
> 
> ...


I washed my window in the Hunting Room. It had spider webs all over it. I had to take the screen off. It is funny how I can see outside now. 
Of course you can a party with a crown on. :XD: I know Wck will find a good picture for you. I am not able to do such things yet. Need a grand to show me. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I really have to get a maid.
> 
> I cleaned window today outside dtill have to do inside of living room and kitchen.
> 
> ...


DH has done some of our windows, I think I'll let him do the rest too 
:XD:

Here are the crowns for your party Yarnie (hope it goes ok)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if I could use this pattern for socks without going nuts.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287785-1.html I would like to make them for my sister for Christmas. She is in Kentucky right now but most of her furniture is still here. What do you think? She almost froze last year while there. It is sockitme sweater pattern design.


I think it would be neat to try. Is the tempture that much different than where you are?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin Dairy State Cheese, Rudolph WI does carry chocolate cheese (they did recently). They have mail order, but alas, they have not come into the modern age. They do not have a website, nor do they take credit cards. Their cheese curds are really good when you can get them right from the vat. When the two youngest grands were here last, we watched them make the cheese, and then had ice cream cones. If you are ever in Central Wisconsin (between Marshfield, Stevens Point, and Wisconsin Rapids). It would be worth stopping.


Didn't know that JOey will have to check it out when I get up to see you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if I could use this pattern for socks without going nuts.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287785-1.html I would like to make them for my sister for Christmas. She is in Kentucky right now but most of her furniture is still here. What do you think? She almost froze last year while there. It is sockitme sweater pattern design.


That would be a gorgeous pair of socks! and you're experienced didn't you make hounds tooth mitts or gloves?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it would be neat to try. Is the tempture that much different than where you are?


She said it was in Kentucky. She is cold in the summer. She is skinny. Not much padding. :lol: They had a bad winter there last year. Lots of snow. She said wool didn't touch the cold just layers. She talked about her feet staying frozen in boots. I know all of you know how it is . Not that cold here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you WCK for the lovely crowns . 

Am off now have to get up early to get to my crowning.

Sleep well my friends and God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would be a gorgeous pair of socks! and you're experienced didn't you make hounds tooth mitts or gloves?


Yes I did and they drove me crazy. I looked at the pattern and it didn't look hard. Sometimes I make something easy hard. What is up with that? :shock: She loves hounds tooth too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to get off of here. Night WCK. Night John boy. Good night Gracie. Sweet dreams to everyone else.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you WCK for the lovely crowns .
> 
> Am off now have to get up early to get to my crowning.
> 
> Sleep well my friends and God Bless.


Night Yarnie. Good luck with the crowning. We can have the big bash next week when you get the full crowns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did and they drove me crazy. I looked at the pattern and it didn't look hard. Sometimes I make something easy hard. What is up with that? :shock: She loves hounds tooth too.


Go for it!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to get off of here. Night WCK. Night John boy. Good night Gracie. Sweet dreams to everyone else.♥


Night CB. Bless you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks LL nothing like the truth is there.


Right!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have the neatest pattern that can be rolled down so fingers are free and then rolled up to cover hands. But open at the top.


Can you share the pattern?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wiseguy said:


> Because ISIS is inaccurate. It has to do with which countries they are trying to incorporate into their caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 3 Months ago, Obama was calling them the ' JV Team,' just a rag tag team of juvvies. He is truely a dangerous idiot. 
Also, another way to look at successful conservative women is to look at what they are doing with their lives, like it or not, agree with it or not, they are successful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Very nice glove! You've been busy - frog hat is cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If your pattern uses only 2 colours per row, you can hold 1 strand in your left hand and 1 in your right hand (combination of continental and English knitting). Or you can wrap the yarn on separate fingers of your left hand if you knit continental - or there are knitting thimbles that keep your yarn separate. Let us know what works best for you.


Wow - if I had all that wrapped around my different fingers, I'd have to just sit still and let it be. I can just picture it - me sitting with my hands out, fingers decorated with all different colors of yarn, needles sitting in my lap unused, and me unable to move. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm lucky if I don't drop my needle while I'm knitting!! You all are so coordinated!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Kittens - so cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> About 3 Months ago, Obama was calling them the ' JV Team,' just a rag tag team of juvvies. He is truely a dangerous idiot.
> Also, another way to look at successful conservative women is to look at what they are doing with their lives, like it or not, agree with it or not, they are successful.


Great post, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning to all, and especially to Her Half-Majesty, who was half-crowned today! I hope it went well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you share the pattern?


LL Shared pattern or would say how to make it (very easy) back a few pages. nice and neat to make.

add on page 65.Let me know if I didn't explain it right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL Shared pattern or would say how to make it (very easy) back a few pages. nice and neat to make.


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL Shared pattern or would say how to make it (very easy) back a few pages. nice and neat to make.
> 
> add on page 65.Let me know if I didn't explain it right.


Thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all God's blessing on your day. 

WCK wish I had your husband to do windows. Mine does mine that I do it.

Joey will listen to it when I get home from Dentist. 

Isn't the weather wonderful wish it would stay like this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - if I had all that wrapped around my different fingers, I'd have to just sit still and let it be. I can just picture it - me sitting with my hands out, fingers decorated with all different colors of yarn, needles sitting in my lap unused, and me unable to move. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm lucky if I don't drop my needle while I'm knitting!! You all are so coordinated!!


your funny Bonn. I can see that you and I would if together wrap our fingers and probably each others doing that . :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Giz simple you don't need a pattern really. Just do as you did with gloves you made but keep knitting it, then either hold it up to your fingers to see if they are covered. I usual try it on with the needles still on it and keep knitting it until it is about a 1/4 inch above fingers. then bind off. Same with thumb, a little past the thump. You will have enough to roll it down when you need to, and enough when you want to cover your fingers. I find every thime I make them for someone that hands are differnt on each person when it comes to length. I just do it in a knit one row purl the next. Also don't know if you know this when it comes to starting thumb add a couple of stitches on needle near the join. On next row just decrease the stitches knitting two together. It prevents the small hole that you will get between thump join. If you al ready know this just ignore.


I will have to try it and just make them a little longer. 
Didn't know about the thumb part...haven't tackled the thumb part yet. Now I think that should be my next project! Thanks!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - if I had all that wrapped around my different fingers, I'd have to just sit still and let it be. I can just picture it - me sitting with my hands out, fingers decorated with all different colors of yarn, needles sitting in my lap unused, and me unable to move. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm lucky if I don't drop my needle while I'm knitting!! You all are so coordinated!!


I may get all tangled up as well! Yesterday, I dropped my needle down into the juniper bushes. They haven't been pruned in years. I had to get my son to help dig through the bushes to get it out!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Off to work out this morning, I wish I could knit and use the exercise equipment at the same time. Having lunch with a friend today so won't be on until evening. Going to make the last of the grape jelly later today! Have a blessed day, Everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I will have to try it and just make them a little longer.
> Didn't know about the thumb part...haven't tackled the thumb part yet. Now I think that should be my next project! Thanks!


I couldn't find the pattern on those pages. What is wrong with me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I will have to try it and just make them a little longer.
> Didn't know about the thumb part...haven't tackled the thumb part yet. Now I think that should be my next project! Thanks!


Glad to help I find that when I learn something new glad to know someone out there has done it and found a better way of doing it, and pass it on. Meaning me , learning tid bits make life earier .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I couldn't find the pattern on those pages. What is wrong with me?


Just recheck LL

it is on page 65 second post down. Nothing wrong with you just morning and getting eyes open and brain working here (meaning myself). :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just recheck LL
> 
> it is on page 65 second post down. Nothing wrong with you just morning and getting eyes open and brain working here (meaning myself). :thumbup:


Got it! Thank you, Yarnlady. My husband would say that I can't find anything!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I may get all tangled up as well! Yesterday, I dropped my needle down into the juniper bushes. They haven't been pruned in years. I had to get my son to help dig through the bushes to get it out!


Were you knitting in the bushes? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? http://fosterfriess.com/campfire-blog/2014/09/23/this-isis-related-email-is-the-most-important-ive-ever-sent-please-please-read-it/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful sweater, Gali. What sort of yarn are you using? What weight?


Thanks Jo, Berroco, dk weight, #7 needles, fushia. It is a pleasure to knit with. Feels like Budda


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Funny, we were supposed to get the rain and storms, but we've had beautiful blue skies and warmth all day. It was very windy, though, and tomorrow it turns colder.


Today it is going to be high 70's / Sunny every day for the next WEEK!!!! It's almost Summer. I hope this is headed your way, you deserve it too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - that's awfully nice of you to say, Gali. It's easy to be nice on here because this is such a good group of people. It's a treat to come home after a trip and have this experience of familiarity among friends. Who would have thought this could touch us all the way it has. I don't know what else to say except thank you, and the feeling is mutual.


Thank you Bon, It is a great place.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The young people love the fingerless gloves so they can still text and use their gadgets. I like mine because they're more comfortable for driving than full mittens.


You and Solo have cleared this mystery up for me, I wondered about FG's and thought I would figure it out at some point, I think if I would have made me a pair, wore them I may have figured it out. I think I need a pair now.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The guys like the fingerless for hunting too.


Now I'm really getting it! Great invention


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Almost didn't recognize your new avatar Gali :lol:


This gal has a lighter in her hand and a cigar in her mouth. So funny to see that, had to give her some Avatartime. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I went to a wedding this weekend and have come away upset...
> 
> ...


Wow, the mother and the MIL of the bride had the Grumpy's, maybe their spanx were to tight. I wonder if the new bride and groom are going to be on the recieving end of their future wrath, because it sounds to me like they are use to offending people, even guests that had an invite. 
You didn't deserve that and I hope you are over being shocked and upset. LL, Your loved here, never question that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Wow, the mother and the MIL of the bride had the Grumpy's, maybe their spanx were to tight. I wonder if the new bride and groom are going to be on the recieving end of their future wrath, because it sounds to me like they are use to offending people, even guests that had an invite.
> You didn't deserve that and I hope you are over being shocked and upset. LL, Your loved here, never question that.


Thank you, Gali. I am still thinking about it and hurting from it. From now on, I'm keeping my mouth shut with them and keeping my distance.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they are both stylish and practical. I find the fingerless gloves leave your fingers free to do whatever you need to outside (except shoveling or cleaning the car off). You don't have to take your gloves off to get something our of your purse or pocket. If your fingers get too cold, just pull the glove up and over them. They'll soon warm up. Our climate isn't too cold in winter, so the fingerless gloves are great. I might have just talked myself out of gloves with fingers. :lol:


I didn't know they were so useful, I need to knit a pair. Pulling the glove over your fingers is smart. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I so agree. I'm glad you're here also.


Thank You Solo, It has been a pleasure knowing you and glad to have had the chance.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Lovely gloves gjz, excellent knitting. I think your fish hats are a winner and can't wait to see the frog hats. So adorable.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is doing better. She goes for her CT scan tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


Wishing her a good report on her CT scan. Take care of yourself


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> While driving yesterday, I heard Ben Carson on Hannity. He has a free e-book until 3 central time today.
> 
> http://bookshout.com/OneHannity?code=OneHannity


Thanks for this info joey.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Forgive any mispellings or crazy replies..I haven't had breakfast yet and it's lunchtime. I had to go to South Bend this AM and pick-up supplies because one of our employee's had a dr. appointment.
Now off to the kitchen, talk later


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so yummy. My grandmother and uncle used to kill chickens and I remember that disgusting smell. We would laugh at the chickens that ran around with their head cut off. Strange Do you want to share your homemade noodles. I have been looking for a recipe for them. They are the best but don't have recipe.


Here is what I use for noodles.

Large batch: 4 eggs beat slightly add 1 teaspoon salt & enough of 2 2/3 cups all purpose flour to make a stiff dough.

Knead well, let stand, covered, 1/2 hour. Roll very thin on floured surface put on cloth to dry. This must not be sticky & not so dry that they break or be brittle.

Roll into a tight roll & cut into desired width then put them together on top of each other & cut into lengths you desire. Toss them with fingers with extra flour if necessary & spread out on floured board to completely dry.

May drop desired amount into boiling broth or put into bags for future use. Cook until tastes done by sampling cooked noodles. Boil about 5 minutes for thin noodles or longer for thicker noodles.

Smaller batch of noodles: 2 eggs, 1/4 tsp salt, & most of 2/3 cup of all purpose flour. Prepare same way as above.

My GM's noodles: 1egg beat until stiff, add a few grains of salt.

Melt 1 1/2 teaspoons butter in skillet & cook as omelet. Solid so don't stir. Put on plate to cool then cut into strips as noodles.

Heat 1/2 pint of clear chicken broth & add noodles. Yum

GM would make these quick for lunch & without flour, I'm sure they are low calorie but don't know for sure.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were you knitting in the bushes? :shock: :lol:


 :lol: no. I always put the extra dpn behind my ear when it's not being used. I was talking to my husband on the phone and I was dead heading the flowers at the same time. The needle slipped from behind my ear and dropped right into the juniper bushes.

When I was teaching I always had a pencil in my ear...or both. I think I have switched my pencils for dpns!!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> While driving yesterday, I heard Ben Carson on Hannity. He has a free e-book until 3 central time today.
> 
> http://bookshout.com/OneHannity?code=OneHannity


I heard that too. Did you get a copy? I got side-tracked and didn't get it ordered.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Janeway wrote:
> She & my DH killed 30 chickens, skinned, froze them boneless then cooked bones with carrots, celery & onions for broth then it was my job to watch the pressure canner! Thank goodness she didn't pluck them as I still remember that smell. She kept the hens for eggs.
> 
> We then had chicken & homemade noodles that I made & yum, yum was it good! We also had mashed potatoes as we like to put the C & N's on mashed potatoes with a side dish of slaw! We were stuffed!
> ...


I'll ask DD but it depends on what you want in chickens as DD got bantams to set on eggs to hatch as they are the best mothers. She has a new kind I don't know name that lays blue/green eggs & others that will have brown eggs & bought roosters(some turned out to be hens) to butcher as they are larger.

She will enclose them in her garden next year for their benefits. I love to watch chickens scratch, eat & just walk around as so relaxing so I hated to leave. I'm too old to have chickens & feed & care for them as some days it is a miracle I'm standing! LOL!

Search on the net as I'm sure there is lots of info as DD orders the chicks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning friends. Hope everyone has a wonderful day; that the scan for CB's mom goes well; that Yarnie is well crowned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I may get all tangled up as well! Yesterday, I dropped my needle down into the juniper bushes. They haven't been pruned in years. I had to get my son to help dig through the bushes to get it out!


Thank goodness you found it! The little devils can disappear without a trace - even inside!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were you knitting in the bushes? :shock: :lol:


And why?!!! :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Cute, I haven't been on the net looking for great pictures lately so glad you are posting these cuties. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> :lol: no. I always put the extra dpn behind my ear when it's not being used. I was talking to my husband on the phone and I was dead heading the flowers at the same time. The needle slipped from behind my ear and dropped right into the juniper bushes.
> 
> When I was teaching I always had a pencil in my ear...or both. I think I have switched my pencils for dpns!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Grandson tore his acl a couple of weeks ago. He had surgery today - went well, and he's home. Prayers of thanksgiving!

I hope to go see him Thursday and take cookies. He told me once he always likes my cookies. That's all it takes!!

This is a little long. I'll try to be brief. It's just a little story. Bought chunky yarn for Sarah to learn. Didn't work - went to regular for lessons. Used chunky (baby yarn - pink yellow orange) to make her a scarf. Brother (14) saw scarf and asked if I'd make him one. (He's the one who got me started knitting blankets! ) Yes - of course! He chose the most beautiful yarn. It's Bernat chunky - can't remember name but will post it with photo later. Variegated blue - just draws me in it's so pretty. The lighter blue just glows. 

Started scarf. Wanted stockinette to show off colors, so put edge of 4 garter on each side. After about 9 inches of scarf, it started to curl - well it was chunky - let's say it folded. 

I tried to accept it - after all, no scarf lies flat. Tried and failed. 

Took it all out - thought about making 5 garter per side and putting a couple of rows of garter every six inches or so. Lo and behold, I found a FREE pattern just like that - looked very classy in gray. 

Let's say a found a picture - no pattern available. So I counted rows and stitches in the picture. It's working pretty well. The best part is the color, and he chose that - so he'll be proud of the scarf. Wanted to finish by tonight, but it will have to wait until next week.

I love the fat bamboo needles - so smooth. I thought I'd hate big needles and chunky yarn, but I really enjoy them both.

So that's my story. The little scarf that blossomed into the big project. Story of my life. 

I love simplicity because the simple things are just ripe for my making them more complicated than necessary. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is what I use for noodles.
> 
> Large batch: 4 eggs beat slightly add 1 teaspoon salt & enough of 2 2/3 cups all purpose flour to make a stiff dough.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

Just like my mother did it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

New selfies but I won't be posting mine! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

These are for the artist cannot remember the name. Enjoy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

How in the world can you take a selfie like that? mirrors? I haven't looked that good in years!

The paintings are amazing, Jane!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy, but one more picture!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How in the world can you take a selfie like that? mirrors? I haven't looked that good in years!
> 
> The paintings are amazing, Jane!


They were called "selfies" but someone else had to snap this picture!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Been busy knitting...and I can't knit and get on here. I won't get anything done! I have to make 5 fish hats, and 2 frog hats for friends. Plus, I have things I want to knit! I just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I want to make some real gloves soon. I am teaching myself fair isle knitting and am making a pair of fingerless gloves for my friend's mother.


Looking good gjz. Fingerless gloves are easy to make and are a quick knit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> About 3 Months ago, Obama was calling them the ' JV Team,' just a rag tag team of juvvies. He is truely a dangerous idiot.
> Also, another way to look at successful conservative women is to look at what they are doing with their lives, like it or not, agree with it or not, they are successful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Right!♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> I haven't been on for awhile and have missed you guys.
> WCK-- how is the store? Yesterday was the last day of the yarn crawl in our area...I didn't make it to many stores, just too busy! Do you have yarn crawls in your area?
> 
> Galli-- you have a new avatar! Lovely! I love the sweater and can't wait to see it finished. Your choice of yarn is wonderful.
> ...


gjz, the book is "400 Knitting Stitches. A complete dictionary of essential stitch patterns. by Potter Craft. Published in 2007. It was given to me as a gift. I would think the library would have it, if not could order it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXn2QVipK2o
> 
> DB#1 loved the Pink Panther movies. He used Clouseau's voice on his answering machine for years.


I loved those movies also. The skits Harvey Korman and Tim Conway did on the Carol Burnett Show were very similar and equally funny.Conway always made Korman crack up and start laughing. I would count how long it took for Korman to lose it. He would try to hide it, but he was always laughing way to hard to hide it. Funny men.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved those movies also. The skits Harvey Korman and Tim Conway did on the Carol Burnett Show were very similar and equally funny.Conway always made Korman crack up and start laughing. I would count how long it took for Korman to lose it. He would try to hide it, but he was always laughing way to hard to hide it. Funny men.


IMHO, Harvey Korman was the funniest comedian ever! Never laughed so hard as when I saw him perform. He didn't even have to say anything, just his facial expressions were enough to start the tears of laughter flowing.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved those movies also. The skits Harvey Korman and Tim Conway did on the Carol Burnett Show were very similar and equally funny.Conway always made Korman crack up and start laughing. I would count how long it took for Korman to lose it. He would try to hide it, but he was always laughing way to hard to hide it. Funny men.


Conway & Korman appeared here in our town a few years ago - a 2 man stage show - did a few of their skits - told jokes - no props - no pyrotechnics - no music - no vulgarity - simply a wonderful show & evening - I'd say mostly we "older" folks were in attendance - simply good entertainment. It looked to be a sold-out audience - & this is a large theater/auditorium


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved those movies also. The skits Harvey Korman and Tim Conway did on the Carol Burnett Show were very similar and equally funny.Conway always made Korman crack up and start laughing. I would count how long it took for Korman to lose it. He would try to hide it, but he was always laughing way to hard to hide it. Funny men.


I saw Carol Burnett (live) when she 1st appeared on the Gary Moore show. What a talented lady - sang - danced - made her funny faces -- & surprisingly she had a fantastic/beautiful body. One nunber she did she was dressed like a "Vegas" showgirl - long, slender legs - some people don't appear filmed like they do in person - for instance - I saw Kim Novack in the Lima, Peru airport & you wouldn't have known it was her 'till she spoke - had a deep, husky, wonderful voice - that was the only way we knew it was her. Another woman who was beautiful in person was Leslie Caron - never thought she was that good looking 'till I saw her 1 night in Hollywood. Speaking of "stars" I'll never forget the day I met John Wayne at my office in downtown Los Angeles - talk about a lovely man - he was it. So personable - talked with us like he was a "regular" person - he was definitely not eaten up with self-importance. Another 1 I met at my office was Cornel Wilde - he was the friendliest, most down-to-earth guy you'd ever meet - & so handsome!. My boss went to dinner with Wilde & said he was just the same, nice guy that evening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is what I use for noodles.
> 
> Large batch: 4 eggs beat slightly add 1 teaspoon salt & enough of 2 2/3 cups all purpose flour to make a stiff dough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jayne will have to try this, but not until winter. I am still trying to figure out what I need to do and get done before winter


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandson tore his acl a couple of weeks ago. He had surgery today - went well, and he's home. Prayers of thanksgiving!
> 
> I hope to go see him Thursday and take cookies. He told me once he always likes my cookies. That's all it takes!!
> 
> ...


Ah glad to hear he is good and home.

Love your story and your post are never to long sweet lady. Yes simplicity is a good things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> IMHO, Harvey Korman was the funniest comedian ever! Never laughed so hard as when I saw him perform. He didn't even have to say anything, just his facial expressions were enough to start the tears of laughter flowing.


me too love them always made you laugh till your sides hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I saw Carol Burnett (live) when she 1st appeared on the Gary Moore show. What a talented lady - sang - danced - made her funny faces -- & surprisingly she had a fantastic/beautiful body. One nunber she did she was dressed like a "Vegas" showgirl - long, slender legs - some people don't appear filmed like they do in person - for instance - I saw Kim Novack in the Lima, Peru airport & you wouldn't have known it was her 'till she spoke - had a deep, husky, wonderful voice - that was the only way we knew it was her. Another woman who was beautiful in person was Leslie Caron - never thought she was that good looking 'till I saw her 1 night in Hollywood. Speaking of "stars" I'll never forget the day I met John Wayne at my office in downtown Los Angeles - talk about a lovely man - he was it. So personable - talked with us like he was a "regular" person - he was definitely not eaten up with self-importance. Another 1 I met at my office was Cornel Wilde - he was the friendliest, most down-to-earth guy you'd ever meet - & so handsome!. My boss went to dinner with Wilde & said he was just the same, nice guy that evening.


I hope you are writting your memories down for the next generation in you family. So many memeories to share.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tooth half crown and live through it. 

Hope your mom has come through MRI and nothing found that can not be help. CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is what I use for noodles.
> 
> Large batch: 4 eggs beat slightly add 1 teaspoon salt & enough of 2 2/3 cups all purpose flour to make a stiff dough.
> 
> ...


Thank you Janie. Maybe I will be able to try them tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit Crazy look at this .http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit Crazy look at this .http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us


I love this pattern!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love this pattern!


Isn't it great! Would feel good up north.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't it great! Would feel good up north.


Yes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I saw Carol Burnett (live) when she 1st appeared on the Gary Moore show. What a talented lady - sang - danced - made her funny faces -- & surprisingly she had a fantastic/beautiful body. One nunber she did she was dressed like a "Vegas" showgirl - long, slender legs - some people don't appear filmed like they do in person - for instance - I saw Kim Novack in the Lima, Peru airport & you wouldn't have known it was her 'till she spoke - had a deep, husky, wonderful voice - that was the only way we knew it was her. Another woman who was beautiful in person was Leslie Caron - never thought she was that good looking 'till I saw her 1 night in Hollywood. Speaking of "stars" I'll never forget the day I met John Wayne at my office in downtown Los Angeles - talk about a lovely man - he was it. So personable - talked with us like he was a "regular" person - he was definitely not eaten up with self-importance. Another 1 I met at my office was Cornel Wilde - he was the friendliest, most down-to-earth guy you'd ever meet - & so handsome!. My boss went to dinner with Wilde & said he was just the same, nice guy that evening.


When I was little - maybe 5 - my parents took me to see "The Greatest Show on Earth" will Cornel Wilde as the Great Sebastian. I was in love! My mother kidded me for a while about that. I thought he was the bees' knees!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too love them always made you laugh till your sides hurt.


They were great - and Carol Burnett - was a gracious and hilarious lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah glad to hear he is good and home.
> 
> Love your story and your post are never to long sweet lady. Yes simplicity is a good things.


Thanks, Yarnie. My son and family just went home a while ago. We had a grand time teasing GS about going to the Homecoming dance. I'm so glad he actually asked somebody to go! He''s kinda shy - or so I thought. He's the drummer. He's so good-natured - he didn't even mind us ribbing him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tooth half crown and live through it.
> 
> Hope your mom has come through MRI and nothing found that can not be help. CB


Congratulations on the half-crown, Your Royal Half-Majesty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, how's your mother? I hope she gets good results from her tests.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Where, oh where is Karverr?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandson tore his acl a couple of weeks ago. He had surgery today - went well, and he's home. Prayers of thanksgiving!
> 
> I hope to go see him Thursday and take cookies. He told me once he always likes my cookies. That's all it takes!!
> 
> ...


So glad that your gs' surgery went well and hope he heals quickly. Is he still playing the drums at his new school?

Always love to hear your stories Bonnie. The scarf sounds great and look forward to seeing pics when you're done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> :lol: no. I always put the extra dpn behind my ear when it's not being used. I was talking to my husband on the phone and I was dead heading the flowers at the same time. The needle slipped from behind my ear and dropped right into the juniper bushes.
> 
> When I was teaching I always had a pencil in my ear...or both. I think I have switched my pencils for dpns!!!


It was okay with me if you were knitting in the bushes. :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I saw Carol Burnett (live) when she 1st appeared on the Gary Moore show. What a talented lady - sang - danced - made her funny faces -- & surprisingly she had a fantastic/beautiful body. One nunber she did she was dressed like a "Vegas" showgirl - long, slender legs - some people don't appear filmed like they do in person - for instance - I saw Kim Novack in the Lima, Peru airport & you wouldn't have known it was her 'till she spoke - had a deep, husky, wonderful voice - that was the only way we knew it was her. Another woman who was beautiful in person was Leslie Caron - never thought she was that good looking 'till I saw her 1 night in Hollywood. Speaking of "stars" I'll never forget the day I met John Wayne at my office in downtown Los Angeles - talk about a lovely man - he was it. So personable - talked with us like he was a "regular" person - he was definitely not eaten up with self-importance. Another 1 I met at my office was Cornel Wilde - he was the friendliest, most down-to-earth guy you'd ever meet - & so handsome!. My boss went to dinner with Wilde & said he was just the same, nice guy that evening.


Wow, I know someone who has met Hollywood movie stars. I loved all of John Wayne's movies as thought you thought you knew him & he was so natural acting!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandson tore his acl a couple of weeks ago. He had surgery today - went well, and he's home. Prayers of thanksgiving!
> 
> I hope to go see him Thursday and take cookies. He told me once he always likes my cookies. That's all it takes!!
> 
> ...


So sorry about your gs's acl. Hope he is not feeling any pain. You are such a sweet Gran to make him the cookies. He will be so happy you thought of him .
You go girl on that scarf. Sounds like you figured it all out. I will be looking forward to seeing the scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Where, oh where is Karverr?


Yes, I wondered where he is too as those AOW were so crewel to him & didn't know why Admin didn't throw all of the AOW off KP! Admin has allowed them to crash KP with their hatefulness!

Where is Lovethelake & kPG?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Praying for those who aren't feeling well. Bed time so chat tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> These are for the artist cannot remember the name. Enjoy


Some nice ideas for Gali and KPG


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that your gs' surgery went well and hope he heals quickly. Is he still playing the drums at his new school?
> 
> Always love to hear your stories Bonnie. The scarf sounds great and look forward to seeing pics when you're done.


Oh, thanks, WCK.

They are two different boys. The one who had surgery lives two hours away, and the drummer lives ten minutes away. He's still taking drum lessons but his new school doesn't have the student band playing at the school Mass. He'll get to play in concerts about every quarter. I think he's content with things as they are right now - busy getting used to classes and high school and cross country.

The one who tore his ACL is a pretty dedicated athlete, so I hope he'll be able to come back and play again. He's doing very well tonight, thank goodness.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty...if you have a dehydrator, have you tried dehydrating your tomatoes? After they`re dehydrated, you can use a food processor or blender to whiz those tomatoes into powder. And then store in a jar to put in soups and salads and tons of other dishes.


DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> gjz, the book is "400 Knitting Stitches. A complete dictionary of essential stitch patterns. by Potter Craft. Published in 2007. It was given to me as a gift. I would think the library would have it, if not could order it.


Solo, the blue afghan was done in squares attached in opposite directions; another option for a sampler afghan.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved those movies also. The skits Harvey Korman and Tim Conway did on the Carol Burnett Show were very similar and equally funny.Conway always made Korman crack up and start laughing. I would count how long it took for Korman to lose it. He would try to hide it, but he was always laughing way to hard to hide it. Funny men.


I loved the Carol Burnett show :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


Hey Karverr glad to hear from you. Was a bit worried about you of late. Thought maybe you were in the area that got flood really bad.

Have you put your garden to bed yet or are you still busy with it.

Never had a electric pressure cooker, regular one but would not use it. Husband use it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tooth half crown and live through it.
> 
> Hope your mom has come through MRI and nothing found that can not be help. CB


That's good Yarnie. Do you have to chew on the other side?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved the Carol Burnett show :lol:


This one of my favorite skit.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk92O0SEjXc But loved Eunice . :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, the blue afghan was done in squares attached in opposite directions; another option for a sampler afghan.


oh those are so neat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit Crazy look at this .http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us


Nice pattern. Will you make it?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes being as I was born & grew up in L.A. I occasionally saw/met "celebrities." Never knew when you'd run into them. I especially saw quite a few at my office in downtown L.A.

My girlfriends & I used to go dancing every Friday night - this was in rhe 50's & 60's when there were very nice "nightclubs" & such - had live orchestras - the BIG bands - the best was the Hollywood Paladium - Saturday night was "date night" with our boyfriends - 1 night 1 of the girls I was with kept dancing all night with a guy whose name was just "Johnny." Shortly thereafter she & other of our girlfriends went to a live Johnny Mathis concert - she looked up at him singing on the stage & said "Oh my gosh! That's the guy I danced with at the Paladium!" She hadn't a clue before then that's who he was 'cause he was just a "regular" guy she danced with. You never knew who you'd run into - it was a fun, good time then growing up - working in L.A.

I'm watching Fox News as I type this & they're interviewing Leon Panetta. Wonder of wonders - I attended Monterey, California hi school 1 year & Panetta was our student body president. Hey, ya' just never know, do ya'?
Looking at his photo right now in our hi school yearbook.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, thanks, WCK.
> 
> They are two different boys. The one who had surgery lives two hours away, and the drummer lives ten minutes away. He's still taking drum lessons but his new school doesn't have the student band playing at the school Mass. He'll get to play in concerts about every quarter. I think he's content with things as they are right now - busy getting used to classes and high school and cross country.
> 
> The one who tore his ACL is a pretty dedicated athlete, so I hope he'll be able to come back and play again. He's doing very well tonight, thank goodness.


Glad they're all doing so well Bonnie. You might have to make another scarf for the drummer when you've the one for the athlete??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is too close to home. LOLhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy_t1lfzm2o


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This one of my favorite skit.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk92O0SEjXc But loved Eunice . :XD:


When Korman & Conway did their live stage show here in our town this dentist skit was 1 of the things they did. So funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This one of my favorite skit.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk92O0SEjXc But loved Eunice . :XD:


 :lol: that was great! Good thing Yarnie didn't see it before she went to the dentist this morning!

How's your Mom?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We used to watch Red Skelton too. Here is Clem Kadiddlehopper going to dental school.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh those are so neat.


I like making the squares, but I'm lazy when it comes to joining them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to watch Red Skelton too. Here is Clem Kadiddlehopper going to dental school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like making the squares, but I'm lazy when it comes to joining them


Oh but from pictures of your shop and samples you have done . I love your knitting, plus you could send me square's and I would join them, but then I probably would not send it back when done. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to watch Red Skelton too. Here is Clem Kadiddlehopper going to dental school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Do y'all remember Abbot & Costello movies? Lou Costello built & opened a kids' club in L.A. in the early 50's in L.A. I went to the grand opening - I was just a little kid - he was a nice man.

Gosh, as I keep reading our various posts it keeps bringing back so many memories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like making the squares, but I'm lazy when it comes to joining them


I am the same way. I will love to have someone join my stuff together. It is not as relaxing as knitting. I found a good video to try next time. Magic seaming.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsSBP31HkdI Have you tried this WCK? Anyone?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do y'all remember Abbot & Costello movies? Lou Costello built & opened a kids' club in L.A. in the early 50's in L.A. I went to the grand opening - I was just a little kid - he was a nice man.
> 
> Gosh, as I keep reading our various posts it keeps bringing back so many memories.


It does doesn't it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just realize something what would happen if we all met up and in the same room. 
We would have so many conversations going at one time on different subject .

Would we be able to keep up with what is being said. We would have lock jaw by the end of the night.

Oh my what a picture I have in my mind of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do y'all remember Abbot & Costello movies? Lou Costello built & opened a kids' club in L.A. in the early 50's in L.A. I went to the grand opening - I was just a little kid - he was a nice man.
> 
> Gosh, as I keep reading our various posts it keeps bringing back so many memories.


I liked them but hated the Three Stooges. The made me nervous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just realize something what would happen if we all met up and in the same room.
> We would have so many conversations going at one time on different subject .
> 
> Would we be able to keep up with what is being said. We would have lock jaw by the end of the night.
> ...


It would be fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


There you are, Karverr. I just got back a week ago and no sign of you. Glad to see you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now need my beauty sleep. So I can look beautiful tomorrow. Oh who am I kidding. I will look the same as today but a day older. 

Arm Wraps to all


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This one of my favorite skit.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk92O0SEjXc But loved Eunice . :XD:


That was so funny!! They were both great.
Thanks for posting, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but from pictures of your shop and samples you have done . I love your knitting, plus you could send me square's and I would join them, but then I probably would not send it back when done. :roll: :roll:


If you joined them you would deserve to keep them!! You should come up here to join them - our winters are warmer than yours.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad they're all doing so well Bonnie. You might have to make another scarf for the drummer when you've the one for the athlete??


The one I'm doing now is for the drummer. He's Sarah's brother who saw hers and liked it. My other guy has his blanket. The blankets are the main thing - the scarves just came up because I had the chunky yarn. One thing led to another.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the same way. I will love to have someone join my stuff together. It is not as relaxing as knitting. I found a good video to try next time. Magic seaming.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsSBP31HkdI Have you tried this WCK? Anyone?


I've done that but on some projects but sometimes I don't like the ridge to show so then I use the inside loop instead of the outside loop that she used in the video. You could try both ways and see which you like better. I also use mattress stitch on some projects.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just realize something what would happen if we all met up and in the same room.
> We would have so many conversations going at one time on different subject .
> 
> Would we be able to keep up with what is being said. We would have lock jaw by the end of the night.
> ...


We would have so much fun and talk and laugh ourselves hoarse!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The one I'm doing now is for the drummer. He's Sarah's brother who saw hers and liked it. My other guy has his blanket. The blankets are the main thing - the scarves just came up because I had the chunky yarn. One thing led to another.


Sorry Bonnie - I got the kids all mixed up


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


Hi Karverr, happy to hear from you. I do have an electric pressure cooker, but still have not used it (got it in June). Will try cooking something in it soon. How have you been?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - I got the kids all mixed up


I do the same thing. I need to keep notes on all our families and who's who! In fact, sometimes I need notes on my own. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We would have so much fun and talk and laugh ourselves hoarse!


That picture looks about right It would be fun but follow all the topics would wear us out before the day was even done.

I would love to come and visit you even if winters where bad. I would even help you with yarn all of it. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do the same thing. I need to keep notes on all our families and who's who! In fact, sometimes I need notes on my own. :shock:


sounds familar Bon, I need a note to as during what I am doing I forget what it was I was doing. Then one to tell me what I am suppose to do next. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK second picture thats what friends are for. Ya know that song.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've done that but on some projects but sometimes I don't like the ridge to show so then I use the inside loop instead of the outside loop that she used in the video. You could try both ways and see which you like better. I also use mattress stitch on some projects.


I am like you I don't like the ridge showing. Mattress is the only stitch I have used. If I remember I will try the other method just to see if I like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We would have so much fun and talk and laugh ourselves hoarse!


We still haven't had our slumber party. I am going to let Bon roll my hair on her brush rollers. My hair needs some humpf to it maybe that is what I need. No silky pj's for me. Only cotton and sweats for me. Sorry Marie Osmond. We would never sleep. It would be great fun!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I saw Carol Burnett (live) when she 1st appeared on the Gary Moore show. What a talented lady - sang - danced - made her funny faces -- & surprisingly she had a fantastic/beautiful body. One nunber she did she was dressed like a "Vegas" showgirl - long, slender legs - some people don't appear filmed like they do in person - for instance - I saw Kim Novack in the Lima, Peru airport & you wouldn't have known it was her 'till she spoke - had a deep, husky, wonderful voice - that was the only way we knew it was her. Another woman who was beautiful in person was Leslie Caron - never thought she was that good looking 'till I saw her 1 night in Hollywood. Speaking of "stars" I'll never forget the day I met John Wayne at my office in downtown Los Angeles - talk about a lovely man - he was it. So personable - talked with us like he was a "regular" person - he was definitely not eaten up with self-importance. Another 1 I met at my office was Cornel Wilde - he was the friendliest, most down-to-earth guy you'd ever meet - & so handsome!. My boss went to dinner with Wilde & said he was just the same, nice guy that evening.


It certainly seems like the celebrities used to have multi talents. I was always amazed that James Cagney could sing and dance, as I only saw him as an actor. Even Sean Connery could sing and dance. Most celebrities of today lack such talent, IMO.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit Crazy look at this .http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us


CB, that's a really pretty sweater.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, the blue afghan was done in squares attached in opposite directions; another option for a sampler afghan.


Thanks WCK. That was the kind of pattern I was thinking of doing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the same way. I will love to have someone join my stuff together. It is not as relaxing as knitting. I found a good video to try next time. Magic seaming.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsSBP31HkdI Have you tried this WCK? Anyone?


I like that CB. I have done the mattress stitch, this looks like a better finish to me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We still haven't had our slumber party. I am going to let Bon roll my hair on her brush rollers. My hair needs some humpf to it maybe that is what I need. No silky pj's for me. Only cotton and sweats for me. Sorry Marie Osmond. We would never sleep. It would be great fun!


There you go! Put Marie in her place!

I'm sure you'll love the brush rollers. They're a pretty blue. I have pink foam ones, but they have a bar to hold the hair, and I think it would make a ridge.

I'll bring my pjs - also cotton with pictures on them. I finally had to get rid of the tweety bird pants and the pooh-bear pants - they kept shrinking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It certainly seems like the celebrities used to have multi talents. I was always amazed that James Cagney could sing and dance, as I only saw him as an actor. Even Sean Connery could sing and dance. Most celebrities of today lack such talent, IMO.


It sure seems that way with some of that stuff.

I just deleted three paragraphs about music that doesn't have any rhythm, poetry that doesn't rhyme, and paintings that don't look like any objects known to mankind. Then I decided it was too judgmental and I don't know enough about these things to blab about them. Besides, I write poetry that doesn't rhyme - BUT I do admit it's because I don't have the ability to write poetry that does rhyme.

"Enough!" I tell myself. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It certainly seems like the celebrities used to have multi talents. I was always amazed that James Cagney could sing and dance, as I only saw him as an actor. Even Sean Connery could sing and dance. Most celebrities of today lack such talent, IMO.


I'm thinking Cagney started out as a song & dance man - & Connery started as a male model - he surely looked good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=387573164733748


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There you go! Put Marie in her place!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the brush rollers. They're a pretty blue. I have pink foam ones, but they have a bar to hold the hair, and I think it would make a ridge.
> 
> I'll bring my pjs - also cotton with pictures on them. I finally had to get rid of the tweety bird pants and the pooh-bear pants - they kept shrinking!


My teddy bear flannel shrunk too. Must be the new material they are using. :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was okay with me if you were knitting in the bushes. :-D


Would be a little weird, you gave to admit! There is a post started called, "where would you NOT knit?" I think the bushes would be a good answer!

His is everyone?
CB--how's your mom?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

karverr said:


> DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


Karverr--how are you? I would like to know the answer to this question as well. I don't gave now, but am interested in them.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I just realize something what would happen if we all met up and in the same room.
> We would have so many conversations going at one time on different subject .
> 
> Would we be able to keep up with what is being said. We would have lock jaw by the end of the night.
> ...


It would be a great time! Not the lock jaw part, but everything else!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Would be a little weird, you gave to admit! There is a post started called, "where would you NOT knit?" I think the bushes would be a good answer!
> 
> His is everyone?
> CB--how's your mom?


Anywhere is fine with me. But you weren't knitting in the bushes just dressed for knitting.  My mother is doing a little better. She has to go back to the dr tomorrow. We will see what her report is then. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this so sweet?http://diply.com/auntyacid/20-pictures-best-dads-ever/52196/4 I dh is that kind of Daddy too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

A little more about Iceland. I ate at Cafe Loki while the guys mountain biked. I would have liked to bike, but they are 100 times better than I! 

I had rye bread with fish and mashed potatoes, rye bread with smoked trout, flatbread with smoked lamb, dried fish with butter, and hakari--fermented shark--eaten with a shot of Brennivin, a potato liquor infused with cumin and caraway seeds. It's is also called "black nightmare". Not very tasty as a shot, but rather good with tonic. It sure cut out the nastiness of fermented shark. It is disgusting how they make the shark...won't even tell you that! Everything was tasty. It was the best butter I have ever had!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My teddy bear flannel shrunk too. Must be the new material they are using. :shock: :lol: :wink:


Nothing but streeetch mat'l for me from now on! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We would have so much fun and talk and laugh ourselves hoarse!


Too much satin for me!  :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW wants to know if anyone has one of the electric pressure cookers and if they like it.


I haven't heard of those but guess they would hold the pressure at the pounds to do the canning. Do you have to turn them off at the end or are they automatic? Guess I'll have to look online.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> A little more about Iceland. I ate at Cafe Loki while the guys mountain biked. I would have liked to bike, but they are 100 times better than I!
> 
> I had rye bread with fish and mashed potatoes, rye bread with smoked trout, flatbread with smoked lamb, dried fish with butter, and hakari--fermented shark--eaten with a shot of Brennivin, a potato liquor infused with cumin and caraway seeds. It's is also called "black nightmare". Not very tasty as a shot, but rather good with tonic. It sure cut out the nastiness of fermented shark. It is disgusting how they make the shark...won't even tell you that! Everything was tasty. It was the best butter I have ever had!!


This is a quaint building as I thought Iceland would be ice covered! LOL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> A little more about Iceland. I ate at Cafe Loki while the guys mountain biked. I would have liked to bike, but they are 100 times better than I!
> 
> I had rye bread with fish and mashed potatoes, rye bread with smoked trout, flatbread with smoked lamb, dried fish with butter, and hakari--fermented shark--eaten with a shot of Brennivin, a potato liquor infused with cumin and caraway seeds. It's is also called "black nightmare". Not very tasty as a shot, but rather good with tonic. It sure cut out the nastiness of fermented shark. It is disgusting how they make the shark...won't even tell you that! Everything was tasty. It was the best butter I have ever had!!


Did you hike any glaciers? Just read a book about Iceland and how dangerous the crevasses on the glaciers are.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is a quaint building as I thought Iceland would be ice covered! LOL


A guy named Floki Vilgerdarson -- the first guy to stay in Iceland, saw a fjord, and named it Iceland. I hope I spelled his name right. It has pleasant weather.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Did you hike any glaciers? Just read a book about Iceland and how dangerous the crevasses on the glaciers are.


We didn't have time to hike one, however, we went to one. The picture is my avatar. I need to locate the name, I can't remember the name off the top of my head. Crevasses aren't a good thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK second picture thats what friends are for. Ya know that song.


A different song, but thought you might like it too....

Pooh and friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like you I don't like the ridge showing. Mattress is the only stitch I have used. If I remember I will try the other method just to see if I like it.


Try it using the inside loop instead of the outside loop to avoid the ridge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this so sweet?http://diply.com/auntyacid/20-pictures-best-dads-ever/52196/4 I dh is that kind of Daddy too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My teddy bear flannel shrunk too. Must be the new material they are using. :shock: :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: I'm sure you're right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> It would be a great time! Not the lock jaw part, but everything else!


Yes, it would - we'd have a ball!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this so sweet?http://diply.com/auntyacid/20-pictures-best-dads-ever/52196/4 I dh is that kind of Daddy too.


Really cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> A little more about Iceland. I ate at Cafe Loki while the guys mountain biked. I would have liked to bike, but they are 100 times better than I!
> 
> I had rye bread with fish and mashed potatoes, rye bread with smoked trout, flatbread with smoked lamb, dried fish with butter, and hakari--fermented shark--eaten with a shot of Brennivin, a potato liquor infused with cumin and caraway seeds. It's is also called "black nightmare". Not very tasty as a shot, but rather good with tonic. It sure cut out the nastiness of fermented shark. It is disgusting how they make the shark...won't even tell you that! Everything was tasty. It was the best butter I have ever had!!


Interesting foods. We've heard about a few different kinds from our travelers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is a quaint building as I thought Iceland would be ice covered! LOL


I agree - it's very inviting.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> A little more about Iceland. I ate at Cafe Loki while the guys mountain biked. I would have liked to bike, but they are 100 times better than I!
> 
> I had rye bread with fish and mashed potatoes, rye bread with smoked trout, flatbread with smoked lamb, dried fish with butter, and hakari--fermented shark--eaten with a shot of Brennivin, a potato liquor infused with cumin and caraway seeds. It's is also called "black nightmare". Not very tasty as a shot, but rather good with tonic. It sure cut out the nastiness of fermented shark. It is disgusting how they make the shark...won't even tell you that! Everything was tasty. It was the best butter I have ever had!!


gjz...that's a very interesting menu - I've had lots of smoked fish, but have never even heard of smoked lamb...was it good?

Is it true that Iceland is green and Greenland is icy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> gjz...that's a very interesting menu - I've had lots of smoked fish, but have never even heard of smoked lamb...was it good?
> 
> Is it true that Iceland is green and Greenland is icy?


Gerri, I've heard that two about the two countries.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> gjz...that's a very interesting menu - I've had lots of smoked fish, but have never even heard of smoked lamb...was it good?
> 
> Is it true that Iceland is green and Greenland is icy?


Gerri, I've heard that too about the two countries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?

Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.

Want to celebrate with me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.


Hey Geri glad you have returned.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I like that CB. I have done the mattress stitch, this looks like a better finish to me. Thanks for the tip.


This is great will use it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.
> 
> Hey Geri glad you have returned.


Sorry you aren't well Yarnie; hope you can get a nap today and feel better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great day. Looks like we will have more rain, but it is very welcome.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.
> 
> Hey Geri glad you have returned.


So sorry to hear that you didn't have a good night's sleep, Yarnie. Take care of that cough. You need your sleep.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There you go! Put Marie in her place!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the brush rollers. They're a pretty blue. I have pink foam ones, but they have a bar to hold the hair, and I think it would make a ridge.
> 
> I'll bring my pjs - also cotton with pictures on them. I finally had to get rid of the tweety bird pants and the pooh-bear pants - they kept shrinking!


Bonnie, did you get chocolate on them? You know that chocolate shrinks clothes. Do be careful in the future.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm thinking Cagney started out as a song & dance man - & Connery started as a male model - he surely looked good!


I think you are correct Georgie. Many actors of that time did, I think. I don't know about Sean Connery, but do remember seeing him in Darby O'Gill and the Little People after I knew/saw him as James Bond. I also knew that the Darby film came first.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> _Attorney General Eric Holder is preparing to announce his resignation today. According to a NPR report, Holder wants to leave his position soon before he feels locked in to stay for the rest of Obamas tenure as president_
> 
> http://americanoverlook.com/attorney-general-eric-holder-resigns
> 
> I wasn't sure I could believe what Yarnie wrote. But it sounds like he will still be in charge until a new one is confirmed by the Senate, whenever that will be.


Probably not until the new year. Haven't they all left again to go campaign? Then there are the holidays after the election. No time for them to work until the new year as they are too busy doing everything but the work they were elected to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.
> 
> Want to celebrate with me?


 :XD: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.
> 
> Want to celebrate with me?


Me, me, me!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think you are correct Georgie. Many actors of that time did, I think. I don't know about Sean Connery, but do remember seeing him in Darby O'Gill and the Little People after I knew/saw him as James Bond. I also knew that the Darby film came first.


Yeah, I've read a few times that Connery was a model..the photos I saw of him he was wearing I'm thinking swim shorts....he was a hunk....& still is for an "old guy."


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.
> 
> Want to celebrate with me?


Me too, I'm tipping a frosty mug of apple cider as we speak it's sweet and smooth.
D&P ALERT!!!!!!Watch the other hand, nothing is what it seems.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Me too, I'm tipping a frosty mug of apple cider as we speak it's sweet and smooth.
> D&P ALERT!!!!!!Watch the other hand, nothing is what it seems.


Thanks for the alert, Gali. It's always wise to be 'on guard'. ...Nothing is what it seems....  :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.

I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.
> 
> Hey Geri glad you have returned.


Aww gee, Yarnie, Im sorry to hear that your sick and tired of being sick and tired!

I'm half way back...not quite home yet, but still having fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.
> 
> Want to celebrate with me?


Yes - it is a good reason to celebrate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.
> 
> Hey Geri glad you have returned.


Oh, that coughing is miserable. Allergies? DH and I often have allergies in the Fall. There's goldenrod everywhere here right now. I love it. I think it's the dead leaves that get me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, did you get chocolate on them? You know that chocolate shrinks clothes. Do be careful in the future.


I think you have something there...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've read a few times that Connery was a model..the photos I saw of him he was wearing I'm thinking swim shorts....he was a hunk....& still is for an "old guy."


I think he looks better now than he did back then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that coughing is miserable. Allergies? DH and I often have allergies in the Fall. There's goldenrod everywhere here right now. I love it. I think it's the dead leaves that get me.


Is is Goldenrod or Ragweed? We are allergic to ragweed but it hasn't gone to seed yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the alert, Gali. It's always wise to be 'on guard'. ...Nothing is what it seems....  :thumbup:


So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
> I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.
> 
> I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
> And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


Oh - panic attack! Supreme Court? Say it isn't so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
> I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.
> 
> I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
> And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


I am glad you are almost caught up with your knitting. Does that mean you are ready for Christmas?
God forbid Holder will be voted on for Supreme Court. That made me shiver . :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think he looks better now than he did back then.


Anyway he looks good.  ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is is Goldenrod or Ragweed? We are allergic to ragweed but it hasn't gone to seed yet.


Aren't they the same? Let me google....

Thank you, CB!!!

BIG difference! HUGE! Here's a two-minute video that shows the difference. I had NO idea that ragweed doesn't even have yellow flowers. You'll see on the video if you're interested.

http://www.examiner.com/article/allergy-relief-how-to-tell-the-difference-between-goldenrod-and-ragweed

We have a field in our neighborhood - must be two or three acres at least - filled with goldenrod in bloom. It is beautiful!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tried. Up most of the night coughing fool head off.
> 
> Hey Geri glad you have returned.


Aww gee, Yarnie, Im sorry to hear that your sick and tired of being sick and tired!

I'm half way back...not quite home yet, but still having fun!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
> I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.
> 
> I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
> And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


The Roosevelt series was soooo good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, ladies. Tomorrow is an early start. MIL has a date with the clinic ;-) .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw our patient (torn ACL) today. His whole leg is tightly wrapped in a white bandage, and he also has a brace. Six weeks on crutches. Today he was still taking strong painkillers. He said they had to use part of his hamstring muscle to fix the ACL. Not much appetite, but he was in a pretty good mood, just tired. I'll be glad when he's off the medicine - it can make you feel crummy. But - no pain anyway.

Saw the others except the oldest two. One was working, and the other had football practice. It was great to see the ones who were there. I left shortly after they got home from school. LIttle Mary was there most of the time. She was so cute and funny!

Two 1/2 hours up, 4 - 5 hours there, 2 1/2 hours home - I'm weary. Not setting any alarm for tomorrow. Good night - sleep tight. And you know what to do about the bedbugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, & others who aren't feeling well here is the perfect home remedy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't they the same? Let me google....
> 
> Thank you, CB!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Now I know!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
> I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.
> 
> I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
> And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


Nice to see you Wendy. I saw some of the Roosevelt series and enjoyed it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw our patient (torn ACL) today. His whole leg is tightly wrapped in a white bandage, and he also has a brace. Six weeks on crutches. Today he was still taking strong painkillers. He said they had to use part of his hamstring muscle to fix the ACL. Not much appetite, but he was in a pretty good mood, just tired. I'll be glad when he's off the medicine - it can make you feel crummy. But - no pain anyway.
> 
> Saw the others except the oldest two. One was working, and the other had football practice. It was great to see the ones who were there. I left shortly after they got home from school. LIttle Mary was there most of the time. She was so cute and funny!
> 
> Two 1/2 hours up, 4 - 5 hours there, 2 1/2 hours home - I'm weary. Not setting any alarm for tomorrow. Good night - sleep tight. And you know what to do about the bedbugs.


That does make for a long day. I'm sure you'll enjoy a good night's sleep. Hope Yarnie gets a good night too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does make for a long day. I'm sure you'll enjoy a good night's sleep. Hope Yarnie gets a good night too.


And you, too, WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, ladies. Tomorrow is an early start. MIL has a date with the clinic ;-) .


Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I finished up a fish hat. Had to do some math to make it smaller. Almost finished with the frog hat. I think it turned out okay. 

Busy day...my youngest son found a place to live AND got a job offer at a pretty prestigious restaurant in Denver today. He has a working interview tomorrow...please send good wishes for his interview and hopefully a new job! He is excited and I hope it all works out for him! 

Hope everyone had a great day. Yarnie, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I finished up a fish hat. Had to do some math to make it smaller. Almost finished with the frog hat. I think it turned out okay.
> 
> Busy day...my youngest son found a place to live AND got a job offer at a pretty prestigious restaurant in Denver today. He has a working interview tomorrow...please send good wishes for his interview and hopefully a new job! He is excited and I hope it all works out for him!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day. Yarnie, I hope you feel better soon!


Giz,
Love the hat. Will pray for your son to get the job he chooses.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Giz,
> Love the hat. Will pray for your son to get the job he chooses.


Thanks! I think I am more nervous than he is!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Love the hat. Maybe I will be brave and try one. Hope you son will have a job before this time tomorrow.


Joey...you could totally make this hat. The hardest part is the short rows, but you don't have to pick up the wraps...which makes it so much easier. I don't know how to pick up wraps.

Thanks for the kind wishes fir my son! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks! I think I am more nervous than he is!


If it does not work out it is because there is a better job waiting for him. You are a great caring mom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw our patient (torn ACL) today. His whole leg is tightly wrapped in a white bandage, and he also has a brace. Six weeks on crutches. Today he was still taking strong painkillers. He said they had to use part of his hamstring muscle to fix the ACL. Not much appetite, but he was in a pretty good mood, just tired. I'll be glad when he's off the medicine - it can make you feel crummy. But - no pain anyway.
> 
> Saw the others except the oldest two. One was working, and the other had football practice. It was great to see the ones who were there. I left shortly after they got home from school. LIttle Mary was there most of the time. She was so cute and funny!
> 
> Two 1/2 hours up, 4 - 5 hours there, 2 1/2 hours home - I'm weary. Not setting any alarm for tomorrow. Good night - sleep tight. And you know what to do about the bedbugs.


Poor baby! Lifting him up in prayers.Great he is not in pain. Get some good rest. Sleep all day like WCK. Talk tomorrow. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I know you didn't sleep all day. Just to 8:30.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, & others who aren't feeling well here is the perfect home remedy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't they the same? Let me google....
> 
> Thank you, CB!!!
> 
> ...


Even people in my plant swap get the 2 mixed up. I have the golden rod in my flowers.Not as many has your field. Wild here too. The ragweed is always bad here. Dh's has something going on with his nose right now. The wild black eyed Susan's are blooming to. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I finished up a fish hat. Had to do some math to make it smaller. Almost finished with the frog hat. I think it turned out okay.
> 
> Busy day...my youngest son found a place to live AND got a job offer at a pretty prestigious restaurant in Denver today. He has a working interview tomorrow...please send good wishes for his interview and hopefully a new job! He is excited and I hope it all works out for him!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day. Yarnie, I hope you feel better soon!


Great fish hat. You are really turning them out lately.
I will say a prayer for your son . Praying he gets a new job to go along with his new place. Let us know. XX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie I googled Raverly. I didn't see the same hats but some as cute.Just google crochet child hat with flowers on Ravelry. I will still keep looking for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some more on Pineterst http://www.pinterest.com/bilzato/crochet-baby-hats/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I finished up a fish hat. Had to do some math to make it smaller. Almost finished with the frog hat. I think it turned out okay.
> 
> Busy day...my youngest son found a place to live AND got a job offer at a pretty prestigious restaurant in Denver today. He has a working interview tomorrow...please send good wishes for his interview and hopefully a new job! He is excited and I hope it all works out for him!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day. Yarnie, I hope you feel better soon!


Prayers for your son to find the right job for himself. Love your fish hats, you've made quite the collection of them :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I know you didn't sleep all day. Just to 8:30.


 :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


I couldn't find the ones in your pic Janie, but here are a few cute patterns:

http://www.cre8tioncrochet.com/2013/01/free-toddler-spring-easter-hat-crochet-pattern-shell-stitch-easter-hat-with-spring-blossoms/

http://crochetpatternbonanza.com/hats.html

if you already have hat patterns here are patterns for the flowers only:

http://bonitapatternsblog.com/2013/12/06/free-crocodile-stitch-flower-pattern/
http://www.bhookedcrochet.com/2013/07/13/wagon-wheel-flower-free-pattern-and-video-tutorial/
http://www.sionakaren.com/2011/04/free-pattern-giant-sunflower.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help with trying to find the hats. The pictures were sent to me by a friend, but she didn't have the site. I'll keep looking & some of the sites you great people sent also had some cute hats.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


Soooo cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I finished up a fish hat. Had to do some math to make it smaller. Almost finished with the frog hat. I think it turned out okay.
> 
> Busy day...my youngest son found a place to live AND got a job offer at a pretty prestigious restaurant in Denver today. He has a working interview tomorrow...please send good wishes for his interview and hopefully a new job! He is excited and I hope it all works out for him!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day. Yarnie, I hope you feel better soon!


The hat turned out so well. I really like the colors you chose. Good luck to your son.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor baby! Lifting him up in prayers.Great he is not in pain. Get some good rest. Sleep all day like WCK. Talk tomorrow. XXX


Thanks, CB. I appreciate that.

Tried to sleep in. Woke up at 4:30. Watch some little snippets about the ten most popular dogs- very interesting. Back to sleep at about 6 - 9. Not so bad. I will use this as an excuse to knit and sit today! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Even people in my plant swap get the 2 mixed up. I have the golden rod in my flowers.Not as many has your field. Wild here too. The ragweed is always bad here. Dh's has something going on with his nose right now. The wild black eyed Susan's are blooming to. :-D


I love black-eyed Susans. They're the state flower of Maryland, my home state. A friend gave me some from her garden, and now they've taken over mine! That's okay - they're a reminder of home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


Aren't they beautiful!! I want to relearn to crochet just so I can make the flowers and round things in gorgeous colors that you could just eat!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are almost caught up with your knitting. Does that mean you are ready for Christmas?
> God forbid Holder will be voted on for Supreme Court. That made me shiver . :x


Good morning bumpy ♥
I`ve made quite a dent in my knitting projects, fingers crossed they get completed by Christmas.
I`m knitting hubby a scarf while he`s in work, so can hide it as soon I hear his truck come up the driveway LOL
Eric Holder still has to answer to Congress for his contempt charges, so hopefully Trey Gowdy will make sure Holders next job will be just a grade above dog catcher.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - panic attack! Supreme Court? Say it isn't so.


Sorry bon...didn`t mean to give you a panic attack. I was just thinking aloud. 0 still has 2 years left in office, so I hope the current SC justices hang on til a hopefully Republican President is sworn in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for your help with trying to find the hats. The pictures were sent to me by a friend, but she didn't have the site. I'll keep looking & some of the sites you great people sent also had some cute hats.


Jane, if you find it, would you please post it here? I'd love to try to learn how to make those flowers. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning bumpy ♥
> I`ve made quite a dent in my knitting projects, fingers crossed they get completed by Christmas.
> I`m knitting hubby a scarf while he`s in work, so can hide it as soon I hear his truck come up the driveway LOL
> Eric Holder still has to answer to Congress for his contempt charges, so hopefully Trey Gowdy will make sure Holders next job will be just a grade above dog catcher.


I hope you're right, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry bon...didn`t mean to give you a panic attack. I was just thinking aloud. 0 still has 2 years left in office, so I hope the current SC justices hang on til a hopefully Republican President is sworn in.


 I hope so too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


How gorgeous these hats are Jane! I hope you'll be able to find the pattern to recreate them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea finial Holder leaving. But wonder if we will ever know the truth about all he did that was wrong?
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better guy to leave. Really not better.
> 
> Want to celebrate with me?


Oh, Happy Day! Not simply because Holder resigned, but because it means to me that the DNC believes the Senate will be under the control of the Republs come November!

That is some good news we all can use right now. :-D

Interesting that Holder didn't resign earlier - how do the Dems expect to get a new AG confirmed before the elections - it won't happen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Man, I've fallen far, far behind. I think I'll just pick it up here .... :-D

I'll be sharing some more pics from Canada as I finally got back to retrieving them from my camera (not done yet!). I have cookies still available if anyone wants to do the guessing game again.

Be ready, be quick, be smart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie - you've been sick too long, so I've made a determination that my prayers will be answered, and you _will_ be well again. (Same for all my friends here).

I don't have the ability on my own, but when two or more are gathered, well, you know ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - love the idea of beet sliders - how great is that! (pretty too)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB - glad to read your Mom is doing a bit better - I hope she begins to start feeling well again soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I appreciate that.
> 
> Tried to sleep in. Woke up at 4:30. Watch some little snippets about the ten most popular dogs- very interesting. Back to sleep at about 6 - 9. Not so bad. I will use this as an excuse to knit and sit today! :mrgreen:


That's a good idea. Knitting takes your mind off your problems too. Plus you can be resting. :-D Here you go Bon. 
http://www.facebook.com/979XROCKS/photos/a.235772165524.283736.81909965524/10153096939340525/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How gorgeous these hats are Jane! I hope you'll be able to find the pattern to recreate them.


Ok is that Gerslay's ? Did you go with her to the Williamsburg knitting club trip?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok is that Gerslay's ? Did you go with her to the Williamsburg knitting club trip?


How did you guess so quickly? No flies on you, dear Country Bumpkin.

:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB: I keep 'seeing' your new avatar as a scarecrow with white arms and jeans legs!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I appreciate that.
> 
> Tried to sleep in. Woke up at 4:30. Watch some little snippets about the ten most popular dogs- very interesting. Back to sleep at about 6 - 9. Not so bad. I will use this as an excuse to knit and sit today! :mrgreen:


Sounds like the perfect way to spend the day Bonnie; enjoy it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+ some more of my photos from Canadian Rockies vacation:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How did you guess so quickly? No flies on you, dear Country Bumpkin.
> 
> :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Welcome back KPG; we've missed you! Have you met up with another Denim friend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How did you guess so quickly? No flies on you, dear Country Bumpkin.
> 
> :-D


 :thumbup: That's great! and the two of you kept the secret so well. Hope both of you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back KPG; we've missed you! Have you met up with another Denim friend?


Not yet. We are working on it... Sorry KPG - I replied for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


You're no fun - we wanted a guessing game. We had so much fun - we are _all_ definitely going to have to meet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back KPG; we've missed you! Have you met up with another Denim friend?


Thanks! Yes, yes I did. You and I have started a trend. While we were both traveling, Gerslay and I crossed paths. She even remembered to have a pink bow. Me, not so much. 

I've been extremely busy with work and travel. But, back now, and trying to share some more photos of your beautiful country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That's great! and the two of you kept the secret so well. Hope both of you had a wonderful time!


We had a fantastic time together. Or at least, I did! We shared a meal, some sightseeing and shopping, and of course, lots of talking. Me, probably too much. I simply love meeting the peeps on Denim. I highly recommend it.

She is so pretty - I love the contrast of the hair colors and lengths, - a very trending avatar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> + some more of my photos from Canadian Rockies vacation:


Beautiful pics; I've never been to Peyto Lake. Some years mosquitoes are really bad and they did have a very wet spring this year. We're lucky here that the salt in the air tends to keep the numbers down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're no fun - we wanted a guessing game. We had so much fun - we are _all_ definitely going to have to meet.


I'll just take my cookies now then. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back KPG; we've missed you! Have you met up with another Denim friend?


WCK - which cat is in your new avatar? I've forgotten the name - beautiful animal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. We are working on it... Sorry KPG - I replied for you.


No worries - we'll meet some day too LL. Except you'll need to stay in place or else we'll have to meet at an airport! :shock:

Try the clam cakes in San Francisco across from the prison on the bay and drive the winding road and ride a cable car.

Do the hike up Diamond Head, the Kanapali Coastline by raft (to see dolphins) or by helicopter if on Kawaii and by foot if you are able, and the Polynesian Culture Center on Oahu gives you the photos and flavor of the islands. Snorkeling at Hanuma Bay and the drive to Hanalei is beautiful too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful pics; I've never been to Peyto Lake. Some years mosquitoes are really bad and they did have a very wet spring this year. We're lucky here that the salt in the air tends to keep the numbers down.


Man, it was mosquitoes from Hxxl. I've never seen so many concentrated in an area. Thank God we had Deet with us. When hiking down, the woman in front of us had no less than 50 welts on each of her calves! It was unbelievable. All the tourists were swatting each other as we took turns posing for and taking pictures. I have a video I took and you can see the insects flying in the video and the tourists all swiping at them.

Made for a memorable hike!

Funny thing, on the drive we passed Mosquito Creek. DH decided he didn't like the sound of it and told me not to stop and keep driving to the next scenic spot.

So, we next stopped at Peyto Lake and thereafter called it Mosquito Lake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll just take my cookies now then. :lol:


O - kay .... Banana Nut or Blueberry Cobbler?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful pics; I've never been to Peyto Lake. Some years mosquitoes are really bad and they did have a very wet spring this year. We're lucky here that the salt in the air tends to keep the numbers down.


I've posted 3 - I cannot keep up with the Denim gang.

I'll now post some more as we traveled North through the parks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Man, I've fallen far, far behind. I think I'll just pick it up here .... :-D
> 
> I'll be sharing some more pics from Canada as I finally got back to retrieving them from my camera (not done yet!). I have cookies still available if anyone wants to do the guessing game again.
> 
> Be ready, be quick, be smart.


I was wondering where you were. It's nice to have you back. New avatar - you and WCK?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's a good idea. Knitting takes your mind off your problems too. Plus you can be resting. :-D Here you go Bon.
> http://www.facebook.com/979XROCKS/photos/a.235772165524.283736.81909965524/10153096939340525/?type=1&theater


How in the world did you find my picture on Facebook!!!??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How did you guess so quickly? No flies on you, dear Country Bumpkin.
> 
> :-D


Really? You went to Williamsburg? That's you and Gerslay? What a surprise! You're both so lucky!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like the perfect way to spend the day Bonnie; enjoy it!


Well, I couldn't leave well enough alone. I haven't started knitting yet!

We have a playroom - lots of stuff from my classroom in there - all kid stuff. On one wall I have a collection of funny pix of grandkids. About 5 pictures per child. We didn't have so many gks when I started this. I have no pix of the last three. So today I made a count of how many 8x10s of each one, how many 5x7s, and how many more I need. Luckily I bought the frames a while ago - may need to add a few. Now it is my task - between knitting sessions - to go through our pictures and find the cutest funniest ones of the three youngest. I should post a picture of the wall. At the top it has yellow letters "You are My Sunshine." Now I have to add so many that the whole center must shift about 4 feet over. It's complicated - of course - my talent is making things complicated. Major project in its embryonic stage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I was wondering where you were. It's nice to have you back. New avatar - you and WCK?


Thanks, but Gerslay's and my backs! (I look like a football player - next time she'll have to put her arm on my shoulder.) :-D

I didn't even run a Cookie Contest and CB demanded a reward!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? You went to Williamsburg? That's you and Gerslay? What a surprise! You're both so lucky!


It is Gerslay and me. No, I've been to Williamsburg for sightseeing before, and we sought out a different area together. I'm home now but she is still out and about.

Luck and us wanting to have our paths cross worked out!

We are seriously going to plan a get together for us all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I couldn't leave well enough alone. I haven't started knitting yet!
> 
> We have a playroom - lots of stuff from my classroom in there - all kid stuff. On one wall I have a collection of funny pix of grandkids. About 5 pictures per child. We didn't have so many gks when I started this. I have no pix of the last three. So today I made a count of how many 8x10s of each one, how many 5x7s, and how many more I need. Luckily I bought the frames a while ago - may need to add a few. Now it is my task - between knitting sessions - to go through our pictures and find the cutest funniest ones of the three youngest. I should post a picture of the wall. At the top it has yellow letters "You are My Sunshine." Now I have to add so many that the whole center must shift about 4 feet over. It's complicated - of course - my talent is making things complicated. Major project in its embryonic stage.


What a great wall for you to see though Bon. You'll figure it out. No one but you needs to be happy with it, so anything you arrange will be perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


Beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but Gerslay's and my backs! (I look like a football player - next time she'll have to put her arm on my shoulder.) :-D
> 
> I didn't even run a Cookie Contest and CB demanded a reward!


I think I meant Gerslay. Don't mind me, my mind doesn't mind me any more.

Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a great wall for you to see though Bon. You'll figure it out. No one but you needs to be happy with it, so anything you arrange will be perfect.


I do enjoy it. The kids love looking at the pictures. On the opposite wall I have their school pictures. The idea was to update every year, but I don't seem to get a new picture every year. Darn kids!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I do enjoy it. The kids love looking at the pictures. On the opposite wall I have their school pictures. The idea was to update every year, but I don't seem to get a new picture every year. Darn kids!


Yep - you love 'em and they drive us nuts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've read a few times that Connery was a model..the photos I saw of him he was wearing I'm thinking swim shorts....he was a hunk....& still is for an "old guy."


I agree. He is definitely one that got better with age.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone. Have almost caught up on my knitting now.
> I have spent most of the week knitting and watching the Roosevelt documentaries at PBS.org. Am halfway through episode 5, and will hopefully watch them all before the September 28th deadline.
> 
> I`m glad that (With)Holder resigned. But the realist in me wonders if he is being groomed for the Supreme Court?
> And whoever his replacement will be, I`m sure they will be just as radical as (With)Holder himself.


His resignation came ever so close to the district Court saying that the DOJ has to stop stalling and hand over the documents requested by The House on Fast and Furious. If he is no longer AG, he can't be held in contempt of Congress. That contempt charge would put a big mark on any SC appointment.

Anyway, with Al Sharpton helping with the selection, I'm sure the replacement will be just as racist.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


I'm no help, but those hats are absolutely adorable. Hope you find the patterns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O - kay .... Banana Nut or Blueberry Cobbler?


Either one Sis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


Beautiful pics. Our God is Awesome! What a wonderful place!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I couldn't leave well enough alone. I haven't started knitting yet!
> 
> We have a playroom - lots of stuff from my classroom in there - all kid stuff. On one wall I have a collection of funny pix of grandkids. About 5 pictures per child. We didn't have so many gks when I started this. I have no pix of the last three. So today I made a count of how many 8x10s of each one, how many 5x7s, and how many more I need. Luckily I bought the frames a while ago - may need to add a few. Now it is my task - between knitting sessions - to go through our pictures and find the cutest funniest ones of the three youngest. I should post a picture of the wall. At the top it has yellow letters "You are My Sunshine." Now I have to add so many that the whole center must shift about 4 feet over. It's complicated - of course - my talent is making things complicated. Major project in its embryonic stage.


What a great idea! I would love to see your wall. Everything is complicated don't you know.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's a good idea. Knitting takes your mind off your problems too. Plus you can be resting. :-D Here you go Bon.
> http://www.facebook.com/979XROCKS/photos/a.235772165524.283736.81909965524/10153096939340525/?type=1&theater


CB, I always feel that way when it is time to clean the house. I should train the dust bunnies, they are getting large enough to handle a broom and dustpan. :XD: :XD: :XD:  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but Gerslay's and my backs! (I look like a football player - next time she'll have to put her arm on my shoulder.) :-D
> 
> I didn't even run a Cookie Contest and CB demanded a reward!


Well if I am so talented that no flies touch me I should be rewarded. That is quite a talent. :XD: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you love 'em and they drive us nuts.


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> His resignation came ever so close to the district Court saying that the DOJ has to stop stalling and hand over the documents requested by The House on Fast and Furious. If he is no longer AG, he can't be held in contempt of Congress. That contempt charge would put a big mark on any SC appointment.
> 
> Anyway, with Al Sharpton helping with the selection, I'm sure the replacement will be just as racist.


Very interesting. I've been out of the news loop - I wondered why Holder chose now. Cannot the contempt charge still be pursued?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I always feel that way when it is time to clean the house. I should train the dust bunnies, they are getting large enough to handle a broom and dustpan. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know what you mean. I have been outside today trying to get all of the spiderwebs out my doors and windows. I am going to join Bon now with my feet in the air.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


I can just taste the water as you describe it. It's beautiful to look at isn't it - the blue ice?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> His resignation came ever so close to the district Court saying that the DOJ has to stop stalling and hand over the documents requested by The House on Fast and Furious. If he is no longer AG, he can't be held in contempt of Congress. That contempt charge would put a big mark on any SC appointment.
> 
> Anyway, with Al Sharpton helping with the selection, I'm sure the replacement will be just as racist.


I'm fed up with all of them in the admin and their friends, or should I say accomplices.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Either one Sis.


I cannot believe you squeezed some cookies out of me. That's OK, I've been amiss in the cookie contests, and they'll be stale if I don't award them. Blueberry Cobbler on the way ... . Finally, CB will get her cookies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a great idea! I would love to see your wall. Everything is complicated don't you know.


I'll have to post a picture. I can't guarantee all the pictures will be perfectly straight. They were at one time - probably for about 20 seconds!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful pics. Our God is Awesome! What a wonderful place!


I'm still in awe at the beauty when seeing the photos I took. I want to go back already, yet, there are so many other places in the world I want to see and experience and haven't yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well if I am so talented that no flies touch me I should be rewarded. That is quite a talent. :XD: :lol:


Good luck with that. Rules is rules, and I think KPG is going to make us stick to them. :evil:

Well - wrong again! I see you're getting the cookies! Enjoy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well if I am so talented that no flies touch me I should be rewarded. That is quite a talent. :XD: :lol:


Yes - it is! That's why I'm sending you the cookies - for answering before I even ran a contest.

The next answer won't be so easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. I have been outside today trying to get all of the spiderwebs out my doors and windows. I am going to join Bon now with my feet in the air.


Oh - I hate that job, and they come back so fast. I did that last week and again just the other day. Now I'm going to stop cleaning them off and leave them for Halloweeen!!!

My project, which I forgot about once I got up out of bed, was to use the dust buster and suck up the dead bugs in the windows. I didn't notice them until it cooled off and we could open the windows. Disssss gust ing! Why did God make bugs? Maybe that will be my first question.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. I have been outside today trying to get all of the spiderwebs out my doors and windows. I am going to join Bon now with my feet in the air.


I'm gathering stuff for a yard sale tomorrow. I just found some metal and sparkly spiderweb baskets to add to the pile. Perhaps I should send them to you instead, so you can decorate rather than brushing them off. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I can just taste the water as you describe it. It's beautiful to look at isn't it - the blue ice?


I'll never forget it Bon. I cannot describe it. So pure, fresh, crisp, clean and cold. I couldn't inhale enough of the air and didn't wish to stop trying the water.

It was fun to be standing on snow and ice when it was 90 degrees at the base of the glacier yet I was making ice balls on the glacier.

So clean and pure. The breakdown of the rock actually filters the water like carbon does, so it is so good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm fed up with all of them in the admin and their friends, or should I say accomplices.


 :thumbup: They are so far beyond reason, common sense and corrupt, they don't even phase me anymore. I simply ignore everything they do and say, shake my head, and hope for the Nov election and 2016 to see what will happen.

I look at it as no one can be worse - so there is some hope to get America back on the correct path again.

However, if we don't see major changes, America as I know it is gone for good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to post a picture. I can't guarantee all the pictures will be perfectly straight. They were at one time - probably for about 20 seconds!


I wanna see! You are not crooked Bon, only the pics can be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm gathering stuff for a yard sale tomorrow. I just found some metal and sparkly spiderweb baskets to add to the pile. Perhaps I should send them to you instead, so you can decorate rather than brushing them off. :-D


They sound lovely - and this is a perfect time to sell them!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good luck with that. Rules is rules, and I think KPG is going to make us stick to them. :evil:
> 
> Well - wrong again! I see you're getting the cookies! Enjoy.


She is a sneak and a complainer, so I'm sending her stale cookies to put her in her quiet place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I hate that job, and they come back so fast. I did that last week and again just the other day. Now I'm going to stop cleaning them off and leave them for Halloweeen!!!
> 
> My project, which I forgot about once I got up out of bed, was to use the dust buster and suck up the dead bugs in the windows. I didn't notice them until it cooled off and we could open the windows. Disssss gust ing! Why did God make bugs? Maybe that will be my first question.


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll never forget it Bon. I cannot describe it. So pure, fresh, crisp, clean and cold. I couldn't inhale enough of the air and didn't wish to stop trying the water.
> 
> It was fun to be standing on snow and ice when it was 90 degrees at the base of the glacier yet I was making ice balls on the glacier.
> 
> So clean and pure. The breakdown of the rock actually filters the water like carbon does, so it is so good.


I can imagine. I love the pictures.

Once in Arizona we went to Mt. Lemmon. As you drive up the mountain, you go through different climate zones, and the trees change. It was very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: They are so far beyond reason, common sense and corrupt, they don't even phase me anymore. I simply ignore everything they do and say, shake my head, and hope for the Nov election and 2016 to see what will happen.
> 
> I look at it as no one can be worse - so there is some hope to get America back on the correct path again.
> 
> However, if we don't see major changes, America as I know it is gone for good.


You're right - it can't get any worse. I hope.

I just heard on the news that a man who was fired from his job just went back and stabbed a woman - then beheaded her. Tried on another but was shot by an off-duty deputy. It was just a matter of time before another sicko thought that would be fun to do.

But you're right - and that's looking on the bright side - that it has to improve. Surely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They sound lovely - and this is a perfect time to sell them!


They are very pretty. I've held onto them and thinking every year I'll pull them out and use them, but don't. So, they, along with a vehicle full load will be in the yard sale tomorrow.

Want anything?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are very pretty. I've held onto them and thinking every year I'll pull them out and use them, but don't. So, they, along with a vehicle full load will be in the yard sale tomorrow.
> 
> Want anything?


Thank you for your kind offer, but I'm trying not to accumulate anything more. My house is full. I did by a darling little black spider web with an orange sparkly spider on it - gave it to my daughter yesterday for her house. She still has room to accumulate!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right - it can't get any worse. I hope.
> 
> I just heard on the news that a man who was fired from his job just went back and stabbed a woman - then beheaded her. Tried on another but was shot by an off-duty deputy. It was just a matter of time before another sicko thought that would be fun to do.
> 
> But you're right - and that's looking on the bright side - that it has to improve. Surely.


You've got to be kidding. The people of this world have gone mad. Shaking my head in horror ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've got to be kidding. The people of this world have gone mad. Shaking my head in horror ...


I'm sorry I even posted it. But I'm really not surprised. He had been fired from his job because he kept trying to convert his co-workers to..............................................Islam.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, but I'm trying not to accumulate anything more. My house is full. I did by a darling little black spider web with an orange sparkly spider on it - gave it to my daughter yesterday for her house. She still has room to accumulate!!


Me as well. I've decided I need to cut back, waaaaay back, and start a major purge. I've been trying in my craft room, but although I've been great and only bought yarn at WCK's shop on vacation, I haven't bought any other fiber art supplies.

I have projects that I've bought the supplies years ago still waiting to be made.

I could open a store with my fabric, yarns and patterns for both. I need to purge, purge and purge again. Instead, I'm going through household goods (a lot new) that I've never used so going to part with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll never forget it Bon. I cannot describe it. So pure, fresh, crisp, clean and cold. I couldn't inhale enough of the air and didn't wish to stop trying the water.
> 
> It was fun to be standing on snow and ice when it was 90 degrees at the base of the glacier yet I was making ice balls on the glacier.
> 
> So clean and pure. The breakdown of the rock actually filters the water like carbon does, so it is so good.


It's nice to hear how much you enjoyed it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry I even posted it. But I'm really not surprised. He had been fired from his job because he kept trying to convert his co-workers to..............................................Islam.


I'm not surprised. Sicko.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, time to get back at it.

A packin' and sortin' I go.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB - I wanted to show you what my Limelight Hydrangea Trees look like now.

They are beautiful when first blossomed in white, but they turn pink and then a beautiful mauve in the fall. Here they are yesterday, in the "pink."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - I wanted to show you what my Limelight Hydrangea Trees look like now.
> 
> They are beautiful when first blossomed in white, but they turn pink and then a beautiful mauve in the fall. Here they are yesterday, in the "pink."


Lovely!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've got to be kidding. The people of this world have gone mad. Shaking my head in horror ...


I think this happened in OK. Evil is everywhere.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - I wanted to show you what my Limelight Hydrangea Trees look like now.
> 
> They are beautiful when first blossomed in white, but they turn pink and then a beautiful mauve in the fall. Here they are yesterday, in the "pink."


Those are beautiful. Those are the ones I want not the PeeGee. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think this happened in OK. Evil is everywhere.


Yes, just heard it on the radio. I sent your cookies CB, but on the way home a crown of mine fell off (whole). I think Yarnie is pulling a fast one on me. Great, stopped by my dentist and the office was closed before it is supposed to be ... going to be a long weekend. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, just heard it on the radio. I sent your cookies CB, but on the way home a crown of mine fell off (whole). I think Yarnie is pulling a fast one on me. Great, stopped by my dentist and the office was closed before it is supposed to be ... going to be a long weekend. :shock:


Oh no! I hope you can eat this week end. Thanks for the cookies. You are a jewel of a friend.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are beautiful. Those are the ones I want not the PeeGee. :thumbup:


You should be really happy if you get them. I love them now too. This is the first year I've seen them white and then pink. Soon they'll change to a mauve and then brown - so pretty in each color. I think they are very hardy too. I pruned the heck out of them the first pre-winter, and they filled out beautifully this year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! I hope you can eat this week end. Thanks for the cookies. You are a jewel of a friend.♥


You are so in trouble now with me. I had to wait 20 minutes for the Post Office site to accept my payment for the label, then on the drive home my crown fell into my mouth. At the PO the line was 20 more minutes because their credit card machines wouldn't work either, so everyone was grumpy, so I had to get the party started there.

Just spoke to my dentist who wants to call me tomorrow again and decide what to do from there. I could walk to his house/he to mine, so we'll see what transpires. He's a great Dr.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! I hope you can eat this week end. Thanks for the cookies. You are a jewel of a friend.♥


Thank you - I hope they are still good once you receive them (one of my favs).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so in trouble now with me. I had to wait 20 minutes for the Post Office site to accept my payment for the label, then on the drive home my crown fell into my mouth. At the PO the line was 20 more minutes because their credit card machines wouldn't work either, so everyone was grumpy, so I had to get the party started there.
> 
> Just spoke to my dentist who wants to call me tomorrow again and decide what to do from there. I could walk to his house/he to mine, so we'll see what transpires. He's a great Dr.


I am sorry.You are making me feel guilty . I am glad you didn't swallow it. Sounds like a great dentist to me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let us know how she is doing.


This was a visit to have a fasting blood and urine tests done prior to seeing her GP. Next Tues. is her semi-annual dr. visit. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


They are beautiful. Somewhat plain knitted cloche hats embellished with gorgeous crocheted/knitted flowers. Perhaps searching knit/crochet flower patterns would help.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't they beautiful!! I want to relearn to crochet just so I can make the flowers and round things in gorgeous colors that you could just eat!!


Yes, the flowers reminded me of the floral cake decorations. ??♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> + some more of my photos from Canadian Rockies vacation:


Beautiful! Uplifts the spirit, KPG. 
Sorry about the mosquito bites. I met a few mosquitoes in south TX that were as big as the state! ;-) 
You know what they say, everything is bigger in Texas.  :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful! Uplifts the spirit, KPG.
> Sorry about the mosquito bites. I met a few mosquitoes in south TX that were as big as the state! ;-)
> You know what they say, everything is bigger in Texas.  :lol:


Hi Jokim! I haven't talked to you for quite awhile. I was fine, only two small nips by the mosquitoes that day - cannot complain. But we were covered head to feet with only our faces and hands exposed and not covered with Deet (rolled on).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, just heard it on the radio. I sent your cookies CB, but on the way home a crown of mine fell off (whole). I think Yarnie is pulling a fast one on me. Great, stopped by my dentist and the office was closed before it is supposed to be ... going to be a long weekend. :shock:


Ugh - sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So Apple put out their biggest upgrade a few days ago. Downloaded to my computer and all seems to be well.

iPhone another story - just discovered I now cannot log onto the internet and all my contacts have disappeared!!!!

NOT a happy camper - DH just took my phone to the Apple store to see if all can be reversed - I hate when companies 'fix' things that aren't broken. 

So angry ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Jokim! I haven't talked to you for quite awhile. I was fine, only two small nips by the mosquitoes that day - cannot complain. But we were covered head to feet with only our faces and hands exposed and not covered with Deet (rolled on).


Hi KPG! It's great to be back on KP. Love your new avatar. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No worries - we'll meet some day too LL. Except you'll need to stay in place or else we'll have to meet at an airport! :shock:
> 
> Try the clam cakes in San Francisco across from the prison on the bay and drive the winding road and ride a cable car.
> 
> Do the hike up Diamond Head, the Kanapali Coastline by raft (to see dolphins) or by helicopter if on Kawaii and by foot if you are able, and the Polynesian Culture Center on Oahu gives you the photos and flavor of the islands. Snorkeling at Hanuma Bay and the drive to Hanalei is beautiful too.


Thank you, KPG. You travel a lot, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> +


So beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This was a visit to have a fasting blood and urine tests done prior to seeing her GP. Next Tues. is her semi-annual dr. visit. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


Please let me/us know how she is doing. You are a saint. Everyone should be you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please let me/us know how she is doing. You are a saint. Everyone should be you.


Thank you for your concern, but you give me too much credit, LL. I'm a sinner who's 'building a stairway to heaven' as the song says.  
Seriously, it would be a very dull world if everyone were like me. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I finial caught up. Slept most of the day yesterday. It is just allergy.

See this is what is happening my allergy's are year round but in fall it goes balistic. No rain dry and windy, and warm beautiful out. But sweet dear husband decide he would leave window open and put window fan in and had it blowing in. Lovely as I did not know it. Well he did it again last night, but guess what this time it was his turn. He was so tired from coughing he slept in the recliner in the living room most of the night. I had used my allery med.s ect. I slept through the night. I kept asking him to close the window all this week. Guess what window will be closed tonight.

I spent yesterday between naps unduing front of sweater Was at the point of binding off for shoulders and saw that I had not bound off two sitches ever 20 rows. So last night after redoing guess what still had 2 sitches that were not suppose to be there. Threw it in knitting bag and have not look at it.

Today busy steam kitchen floor . Finish up inside windows in living room, wash curtians. Still have to shampoo carpet. Plus want to get new curtians for living room. 

So tonight went up north to a town that has Farm and Fleet and to eat out. Well I just started my Christmas shopping. They were putting out Christmas things. Got a beautiful pine cone wreath sprayed white, and some little tiny lights samller then a pin head. So can't wait to see what I can use them for. May put it around pine cone wreath. Want to spray wreath with lite coat of clear giltter. 

I also got Christmas cards, and gift bags. Now if I could only get the sweater to work. Darn it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your concern, but you give me too much credit, LL. I'm a sinner who's 'building a stairway to heaven' as the song says.
> Seriously, it would be a very dull world if everyone were like me. :XD:


Not a dull world, a better world...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now lets see KPG and Gerslay are the new fashion heads. CB cheats and gets cookies and Bon was left hi and dry.

Beautiful pictures KPG thanks for giving me my visual vaction started again.

LL please remember to post pictures of yours too.

Jokim glad to hear your lovely Mother in Law is doing well.

Oh Bon I want to see all when you are done with picture wall. 

It reminded me of the commerical where Lady puts up pictures and said it was her picture wall, and unfriend her lady friend. Because of can't remember but loved it. She got a little confused with face book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not a dull world, a better world...


Not dull just a better world I would think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay you and KPG are sneaky. 
Love the head shots.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So Apple put out their biggest upgrade a few days ago. Downloaded to my computer and all seems to be well.
> 
> iPhone another story - just discovered I now cannot log onto the internet and all my contacts have disappeared!!!!
> 
> ...


I`m so sorry gifty. 

That must be so frustrating to wait in anticipation for something, and then find out it`s not working properly.
My phone is about 5 years old. I don`t even know how to text on it as it doesn`t have an on board keyboard like the newer models. It`s just a basic phone. I don`t even know what the phone number is LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up. Slept most of the day yesterday. It is just allergy.
> 
> See this is what is happening my allergy's are year round but in fall it goes balistic. No rain dry and windy, and warm beautiful out. But sweet dear husband decide he would leave window open and put window fan in and had it blowing in. Lovely as I did not know it. Well he did it again last night, but guess what this time it was his turn. He was so tired from coughing he slept in the recliner in the living room most of the night. I had used my allery med.s ect. I slept through the night. I kept asking him to close the window all this week. Guess what window will be closed tonight.
> 
> ...


You sure have done a lot to be sick. I got the front porch cleaned off. More spiderwebs. Bleached the mildrew. Cut back my Ivy . Raked up grass clippings. Water a few flowers . Maybe I can put my autumn wreaths up tomorrow.
I sit down to knit on my mittens. Got to a snag. Laid them down until my brain kicks back in. It is a cable chart. I hate charts. 
Your wreath sounds neat. I love those little bitty lights. I have 6 birthday presents I have to get this month. I can't even think about Christmas yet. 
What did you eat tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I couldn't leave well enough alone. I haven't started knitting yet!
> 
> We have a playroom - lots of stuff from my classroom in there - all kid stuff. On one wall I have a collection of funny pix of grandkids. About 5 pictures per child. We didn't have so many gks when I started this. I have no pix of the last three. So today I made a count of how many 8x10s of each one, how many 5x7s, and how many more I need. Luckily I bought the frames a while ago - may need to add a few. Now it is my task - between knitting sessions - to go through our pictures and find the cutest funniest ones of the three youngest. I should post a picture of the wall. At the top it has yellow letters "You are My Sunshine." Now I have to add so many that the whole center must shift about 4 feet over. It's complicated - of course - my talent is making things complicated. Major project in its embryonic stage.


It sounds like a wonderful wall! Sometimes it's good to have a reason to change things around. The hardest part might be choosing the pics - I bet there are lots to choose from.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gerslay you and KPG are sneaky.
> Love the head shots.


Aren't they lovely 'hair heads'? ;-) :XD: 
Kudos to you, KPG and Gerslay!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I always feel that way when it is time to clean the house. I should train the dust bunnies, they are getting large enough to handle a broom and dustpan. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: or wrap swiffer cloths around the puppies' tails!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now lets see KPG and Gerslay are the new fashion heads. CB cheats and gets cookies and Bon was left hi and dry.
> 
> Beautiful pictures KPG thanks for giving me my visual vaction started again.
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure have done a lot to be sick. I got the front porch cleaned off. More spiderwebs. Bleached the mildrew. Cut back my Ivy . Raked up grass clippings. Water a few flowers . Maybe I can put my autumn wreaths up tomorrow.
> I sit down to knit on my mittens. Got to a snag. Laid them down until my brain kicks back in. It is a cable chart. I hate charts.
> Your wreath sounds neat. I love those little bitty lights. I have 6 birthday presents I have to get this month. I can't even think about Christmas yet.
> What did you eat tonight?


Yarnie and CB, you ladies sure sound busy. I'm trying to wash my first floor windows and curtains, but it seems like such a huge undertaking. Thanks for giving me the inspiration. Starting on the windows tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still in awe at the beauty when seeing the photos I took. I want to go back already, yet, there are so many other places in the world I want to see and experience and haven't yet.


Loved all the beautiful pics - the magnificence of the Rockies!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
:mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure have done a lot to be sick. I got the front porch cleaned off. More spiderwebs. Bleached the mildrew. Cut back my Ivy . Raked up grass clippings. Water a few flowers . Maybe I can put my autumn wreaths up tomorrow.
> I sit down to knit on my mittens. Got to a snag. Laid them down until my brain kicks back in. It is a cable chart. I hate charts.
> Your wreath sounds neat. I love those little bitty lights. I have 6 birthday presents I have to get this month. I can't even think about Christmas yet.
> What did you eat tonight?


Oh maui maui with a lemon holandaise sauce. It was so so good.

I see you are nesting to, meaning getting ready for winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


Looks so good. I have wanted to try that as have seen the recipe for it. You are a Julia the way that dish looks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


Can I come to eat? I love all of those foods.I'll bring my cookies KPG is sending me. I am glad your son is coming for a visit. Have a good time.
Yarnie I didn't cheat. I won before the game started. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook:
> 
> Hilarious: Young Woman Lists The Top 10 Reasons Why Shes NOT A Democrat
> 
> Read more at http://conservativevideos.com/hilarious-young-woman-lists-top-10-reasons-shes-democrat/#g8K8kBlm6USlZuHE.99


Oh Joey good one I loved it. To funny. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I come to eat? I love all of those foods.I'll bring my cookies KPG is sending me. I am glad your son is coming for a visit. Have a good time.
> Yarnie I didn't cheat. I won before the game started. :XD:


You did to cheat you didn't wait till the game started. Your a cookie monster. But at least you are willing to share. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: or wrap swiffer cloths around the puppies' tails!


Or better yet get out the hair dryer and blow them around. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook:
> 
> Hilarious: Young Woman Lists The Top 10 Reasons Why Shes NOT A Democrat
> 
> Read more at http://conservativevideos.com/hilarious-young-woman-lists-top-10-reasons-shes-democrat/#g8K8kBlm6USlZuHE.99


The cat rolling on the money looks like WCK's cat Earl. Good video. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, just heard it on the radio. I sent your cookies CB, but on the way home a crown of mine fell off (whole). I think Yarnie is pulling a fast one on me. Great, stopped by my dentist and the office was closed before it is supposed to be ... going to be a long weekend. :shock:


I hope you and Yarnie aren't starting a trend. I don't have a crown to lose, but hate going to the dentist for any reason.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you and Yarnie aren't starting a trend. I don't have a crown to lose, but hate going to the dentist for any reason.


Is that kitty Earl?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now lets see KPG and Gerslay are the new fashion heads. CB cheats and gets cookies and Bon was left hi and dry.
> 
> Beautiful pictures KPG thanks for giving me my visual vaction started again.
> 
> ...


I've seen that ad. Her friends says, "That's not how you do it. That's not it at all." So funny.

There's another one where a woman is playing Candy Crush by spreading candies on the table and smashing them with a hammer. Her son tells her that's not the way. She smashes another one and says, "Level Two!" They crack me up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up. Slept most of the day yesterday. It is just allergy.
> 
> See this is what is happening my allergy's are year round but in fall it goes balistic. No rain dry and windy, and warm beautiful out. But sweet dear husband decide he would leave window open and put window fan in and had it blowing in. Lovely as I did not know it. Well he did it again last night, but guess what this time it was his turn. He was so tired from coughing he slept in the recliner in the living room most of the night. I had used my allery med.s ect. I slept through the night. I kept asking him to close the window all this week. Guess what window will be closed tonight.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you're way ahead of the game. Know how you feel about the sweater. Undid the scarf a second time - just going to do garter stitch. Can't take the curling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a wonderful wall! Sometimes it's good to have a reason to change things around. The hardest part might be choosing the pics - I bet there are lots to choose from.


You're right - boxes and boxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you and Yarnie aren't starting a trend. I don't have a crown to lose, but hate going to the dentist for any reason.


No don't want you to have to be crown. I agree I hate going to the dentist. Like I have said so offend. I would rather have a baby as to get a shot or go to dentist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up. Slept most of the day yesterday. It is just allergy.
> 
> See this is what is happening my allergy's are year round but in fall it goes balistic. No rain dry and windy, and warm beautiful out. But sweet dear husband decide he would leave window open and put window fan in and had it blowing in. Lovely as I did not know it. Well he did it again last night, but guess what this time it was his turn. He was so tired from coughing he slept in the recliner in the living room most of the night. I had used my allery med.s ect. I slept through the night. I kept asking him to close the window all this week. Guess what window will be closed tonight.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the sweater but glad that you're feeling better Yarnie. You managed to accomplish a lot even when you're tired! Your wreath sounds lovely; I've never seen lights that small.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


It looks delicious!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, you're way ahead of the game. Know how you feel about the sweater. Undid the scarf a second time - just going to do garter stitch. Can't take the curling.


Glad to know it is not just me with the knitting. Between you CB and I we are knitting a mess and undoing that mess to make another mess. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I come to eat? I love all of those foods.I'll bring my cookies KPG is sending me. I am glad your son is coming for a visit. Have a good time.
> Yarnie I didn't cheat. I won before the game started. :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You are definitely trouble! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you and Yarnie aren't starting a trend. I don't have a crown to lose, but hate going to the dentist for any reason.


I hate it, too. Now I have a tooth that's bothering me a little. I thought it was the crown, but now it's definitely the tooth next door. Huge very old filling in it - bet he'll want me to get a crown. Nooo-I don't wanna! I want my mommy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie and CB, you ladies sure sound busy. I'm trying to wash my first floor windows and curtains, but it seems like such a huge undertaking. Thanks for giving me the inspiration. Starting on the windows tomorrow.


Don't get to inspired just do a bit at a time. You have a lot to do as it is with you MIL ect.

But the neat think is I can see out my windows now it's wonderful. Birdies left messages on a couple of them. Plus bugs and spider webs are now gone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to know it is not just me with the knitting. Between you CB and I we are knitting a mess and undoing that mess to make another mess. :lol:


That's pretty much it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hate it, too. Now I have a tooth that's bothering me a little. I thought it was the crown, but now it's definitely the tooth next door. Huge very old filling in it - bet he'll want me to get a crown. Nooo-I don't wanna! I want my mommy!


I"ll go with you Bon and cuff him upside the head if he doesn't do it with out hurting you. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I"ll go with you Bon and cuff him upside the head if he doesn't do it with out hurting you. :thumbup:


Thanks - I wish you could!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


It looks so delicious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't get to inspired just do a bit at a time. You have a lot to do as it is with you MIL ect.
> 
> But the neat think is I can see out my windows now it's wonderful. Birdies left messages on a couple of them. Plus bugs and spider webs are now gone.


The weather is cooperating, so I'll try to get as much done as I can tomorrow, at least my kitchen, dining area and family room. Those windows don't have sheers on them to hide the filmy dust.  :XD: 
Good night ladies...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hate it, too. Now I have a tooth that's bothering me a little. I thought it was the crown, but now it's definitely the tooth next door. Huge very old filling in it - bet he'll want me to get a crown. Nooo-I don't wanna! I want my mommy!


The tooth next door. Ha. Thanks for telling me about the tooth paste.Since I have changed toothpaste my teeth haven't been hurting as much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The weather is cooperating, so I'll try to get as much done as I can tomorrow, at least my kitchen, dining area and family room. Those windows don't have sheers on them to hide the filmy dust.  :XD:
> Good night ladies...


Night Sis. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The weather is cooperating, so I'll try to get as much done as I can tomorrow, at least my kitchen, dining area and family room. Those windows don't have sheers on them to hide the filmy dust.  :XD:
> Good night ladies...


Nite Jokim have a good sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, what are you knitting? Are you making samples of new yarn and patterns for the shop?

Thanks for all the pictures when I am not feeling good. you are such a lovely person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure have done a lot to be sick. I got the front porch cleaned off. More spiderwebs. Bleached the mildrew. Cut back my Ivy . Raked up grass clippings. Water a few flowers . Maybe I can put my autumn wreaths up tomorrow.
> I sit down to knit on my mittens. Got to a snag. Laid them down until my brain kicks back in. It is a cable chart. I hate charts.
> Your wreath sounds neat. I love those little bitty lights. I have 6 birthday presents I have to get this month. I can't even think about Christmas yet.
> What did you eat tonight?


That's a busy birthday month for you. And Christmas is less than 3 months away :shock: so much to do, so little time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


Looks and sounds yummy!! Have a wonderful visit with your son, with all those pies, he might even have a few slices to take back with him as a happy reminder of Mom's baking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh maui maui with a lemon holandaise sauce. It was so so good.
> 
> I see you are nesting to, meaning getting ready for winter.


That sounds so yummy too. I haven't had maui maui for years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds so yummy too. I haven't had maui maui for years.


Oh it was the sauce had just enough lemon in it . I wish I had the recipe for the sauce.

I made roulanden in crock pot yesterday with spatzle and red cabbage as side dishes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook:
> 
> Hilarious: Young Woman Lists The Top 10 Reasons Why Shes NOT A Democrat
> 
> Read more at http://conservativevideos.com/hilarious-young-woman-lists-top-10-reasons-shes-democrat/#g8K8kBlm6USlZuHE.99


Good for her :thumbup: I hope a lot of other young people hear her message.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Or better yet get out the hair dryer and blow them around. ;-)


 :thumbup: works for me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Will say good night now. Husband has decide he is going to leave window open and have fan blowing out. This is not going to work and I told him that as windows open in living room will draw air in to bedroom. 

He won't listen so will have to see who can cough the most tonight. Sure won't be Kitty.

Oh well off to bed.

God bless you all and have a good night's rest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The cat rolling on the money looks like WCK's cat Earl. Good video. :thumbup:


He did didn't he :lol: Earl loves to roll around with DH's slippers but money might be a good second choice :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was the sauce had just enough lemon in it . I wish I had the recipe for the sauce.
> 
> I made roulanden in crock pot yesterday with spatzle and red cabbage as side dishes.


I cheated today. I had left over chicken and threw in Stove top stuffing, carrots and peas. It was nothing like Thanksgiving stuffing. Can't clean outside and cook too. Mau mau sounds so good with lemon sauce.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off too. Sweet dreams .&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that kitty Earl?


No that's Charlie - who was my original avatar. Charlie was the best cat ever, he died 3 years ago at age 19. That's an older pic when he was still able to jump up onto the desk.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, what are you knitting? Are you making samples of new yarn and patterns for the shop?
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures when I am not feeling good. you are such a lovely person.


Making a hat and handwarmers, will do a scarf next. And just about finished the child sweater coat - just have to finish the neck, do the side borders and sew sleeve seams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was the sauce had just enough lemon in it . I wish I had the recipe for the sauce.
> 
> I made roulanden in crock pot yesterday with spatzle and red cabbage as side dishes.


That is one of my most favourite meals. I'm going to Edmonton next weekend to visit my parents and brothers. There is a nice German restaurant close to my parents and I think we should go out for dinner and have rouladen. Thanks for giving me the idea and I know my parents will thank you too :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry gifty.
> 
> That must be so frustrating to wait in anticipation for something, and then find out it`s not working properly.
> My phone is about 5 years old. I don`t even know how to text on it as it doesn`t have an on board keyboard like the newer models. It`s just a basic phone. I don`t even know what the phone number is LOL


I never upload new operating systems or upgrades until they have been out 2 months. Too many times companies make upgrades available without adequate testing.

I am sorry that I have been incommunicado for a week. We are enjoying Florida. The humidity has broken, temps are warm, but not too warm. Skies are a little overcast in the morning, sunny from 10 am till around 5 pm. But, we have had a little rain each evening. I am getting knitting done too because I cannot sun bathe for long periods of time. I am getting a tan - slowly.

I finished my lilac top except for picking up stitches around the neckline for garter stitch edging. I have put that aside to finish on the ride home. I have a new All-in-One top halfway done for my great-niece. I am putting sleeves into it so it will be a cardigan and putting buttonholes all the way down the front. Once that is done, I have yarn to start pink ponchos for the great-nieces. I should have brought more yarn with me. I am enjoying knitting because I am making progress. No gardening or canning to worry about is a vacation in itself. I hear that the weather has been nice in Indiana too, so hope everyone is enjoying it. We need to enjoy it now, because it sounds like it will be a bad winter.

Of course, I am watching the news. Cheered when I heard Holder had resigned. Good riddance, but Obama will probably pick another ideologue. I even heard that he is considering the attorney who prosecuted D'Souza. If that occurs it is proof positive that that attorney had political aspirations that caused him to unjustly persecute D'Souza. It interfered with his professional judgment. But, that's the type of person that Obama likes.

Heard about the beheading today. I can't figure out why, with all the data the NSA is gathering that someone so obviously having terrorist tendencies could have been missed. There will be more of this until America wises up. This is the face of Islam. There are no reasonable, modern Muslims. There are just Muslims hiding what their religion promotes - hatred of everyone not Muslim. Muslims are sixth century people living in a modern age they despise. This guy should receive a one-way trip to Iraq delivered from 30,000 feet. If his girl friend and child have similar beliefs, they need to accompany him. We have to begin expelling activist Muslims from the US, and then we will need the rest of them to be placed under surveillance or imprisoned. Mosques will have to be closed. It sounds unAmerican, but this the best way to insure our survival.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's a good idea. Knitting takes your mind off your problems too. Plus you can be resting. :-D Here you go Bon.
> http://www.facebook.com/979XROCKS/photos/a.235772165524.283736.81909965524/10153096939340525/?type=1&theater


Yes, it is fall with lots to do before winter arrives!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: I keep 'seeing' your new avatar as a scarecrow with white arms and jeans legs!


Who are these lovely ladies in your Avatar?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.

Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.
> 
> Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


I`m so sorry for your two losses Janie....sad times indeed. Two viewings in a week must be so difficult for you. 
My love and prayers are with you Janie ♥♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.
> 
> Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


That is such a shame. I am sorry that you have lost your friends this week. Two so close together is a real shock. Take care Janie. I will be praying for you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Could someone help me find these free patterns? Thanks


Oh my! Did you find the pattern? I am going to send this to my niece...she can find anything!

Happy Saturday! Off to pick apples from the tree! I have a ton to get. My son got the job! Thanks for the prayers. He is excited! I should be back this evening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Making a hat and handwarmers, will do a scarf next. And just about finished the child sweater coat - just have to finish the neck, do the side borders and sew sleeve seams.


Can't wait to see the child's sweater coat. Don't forget to take a picture for us. Does it have buttons? Do you knit while the shop is slow? Are things picking up for cold weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.
> 
> Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


Bless your heart. Sorry about your DH's cousin and your friend. Seems like once the dying starts it continues. Makes me nervous when that happens. Giving you a big hug Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I never upload new operating systems or upgrades until they have been out 2 months. Too many times companies make upgrades available without adequate testing.
> 
> I am sorry that I have been incommunicado for a week. We are enjoying Florida. The humidity has broken, temps are warm, but not too warm. Skies are a little overcast in the morning, sunny from 10 am till around 5 pm. But, we have had a little rain each evening. I am getting knitting done too because I cannot sun bathe for long periods of time. I am getting a tan - slowly.
> 
> ...


Are you staying another week? I wish I were with you. I would help you pick of shells.
 
You are like me can't sit still without doing something. But I don't think I have knitted in Florida. I get to sandy. When you get home you will have a new sweater. 
It is crazy right in the middle of civilization that we are having a beheading. Times are getting close for Jesus to come to take us away. I know everyone gets tired of me saying that but it is in my spirit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think this happened in OK. Evil is everywhere.


Yes, It happened in Moore, OK. The FBI is still trying to figure this guy out. The second woman he stabbed is in stable condition and her prognosis looks good. The COO, who is also a deputy, was carrying a gun and stopped the guy before he could kill and behead the second woman. The FBI is still staying to figure out if this guy is a terrorist or just a nut case.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up. Slept most of the day yesterday. It is just allergy.
> 
> See this is what is happening my allergy's are year round but in fall it goes balistic. No rain dry and windy, and warm beautiful out. But sweet dear husband decide he would leave window open and put window fan in and had it blowing in. Lovely as I did not know it. Well he did it again last night, but guess what this time it was his turn. He was so tired from coughing he slept in the recliner in the living room most of the night. I had used my allery med.s ect. I slept through the night. I kept asking him to close the window all this week. Guess what window will be closed tonight.
> 
> ...


Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?

Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.

I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: or wrap swiffer cloths around the puppies' tails!


Cute WCK. I could wrap their little bodies with swifter cloths and have them roll over from one end of the kitchen to the other. With the three of them rolling, the kitchen floor would be done in no time. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so excited...my son is coming back to WV next weekend for a small visit. I told him I`m making lasagna, with cheesy garlic bread and a green salad. For dessert it`s going to be blueberry pies, some apple pies (because hubby doesn`t like blueberries), and probably some pumpkin pies too.
> Instead of just plain lasagna noodles this time, I`ll roll them up like cannelloni. I`ll boil the lasagna noodles as usual.I`ll fry a mixture of 3/4 ground beef, and a 1/4 sausage. Then in a medium sized bowl I`ll add the meat, mix it with grated mozzarella cheese, and garlicky spaghetti sauce which i`ll make the night before so all the flavours are enfused.
> Then I`ll place a tablespoon of the meat/cheese sauce mixture at the end of each lasagna strip, and roll up. I`ll use my ladle to put some sauce in the bottom of the huge lasagna pan and place the rolled up noodles in the pan. When that`s all done, pour the rest of the sauce all over the noodles it til it`s all covered, add the mozzarella cheese, then bake in a 400F oven til brown and bubbly.
> In my best Julia Child voice.... "And here`s one I made earlier"....
> :mrgreen:


Wendy that looks delicious. Make lots more, company's a comin'.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you staying another week? I wish I were with you. I would help you pick of shells.
> 
> You are like me can't sit still without doing something. But I don't think I have knitted in Florida. I get to sandy. When you get home you will have a new sweater.
> It is crazy right in the middle of civilization that we are having a beheading. Times are getting close for Jesus to come to take us away. I know everyone gets tired of me saying that but it is in my spirit.


We are gone two more weeks. We have company this week, then we go to Miami to take a cruise of the Eastern Caribbean. I will have enough yarn, I think. I bought a lb. of Lionbrand yarn. It should make two ponchos. I am dying to start them. It has rained a little every but every day here. But, there is plenty of beach time too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, It happened in Moore, OK. The FBI is still trying to figure this guy out. The second woman he stabbed is in stable condition and her prognosis looks good. The COO, who is also a deputy, was carrying a gun and stopped the guy before he could kill and behead the second woman. The FBI is still staying to figure out if this guy is a terrorist or just a nut case.


Personally, I think all terrorists are nut cases. Something is off-kilter with all of them. I just get annoyed when they say Allah is God. Their religion is based on writings by Mohammed, a drug addict, alcoholic, and pedophile. God would have nothing to do with such a person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Will say good night now. Husband has decide he is going to leave window open and have fan blowing out. This is not going to work and I told him that as windows open in living room will draw air in to bedroom.
> 
> He won't listen so will have to see who can cough the most tonight. Sure won't be Kitty.
> 
> ...


You definitely need to cuff him. I developed a dry cough last week, and it is so annoying. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I never upload new operating systems or upgrades until they have been out 2 months. Too many times companies make upgrades available without adequate testing.
> 
> I am sorry that I have been incommunicado for a week. We are enjoying Florida. The humidity has broken, temps are warm, but not too warm. Skies are a little overcast in the morning, sunny from 10 am till around 5 pm. But, we have had a little rain each evening. I am getting knitting done too because I cannot sun bathe for long periods of time. I am getting a tan - slowly.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're accomplish/finishing some projects and enjoying the sunshine.

I've started creating for my annual craft fair. I so enjoy designing and making things, and I'm glad to be back in my craft room again.

DH took my phone to the store looking for help/advice. He returned with good and bad news. I heard the good first - an easy fix to replace my contacts back into my phone - retrieved from the backup system and got the correct buttons pushed to reconnect the device to the internet. The problem is because I use and do nothing with the 'cloud' and when Apple sent the major upgrade it installed info from the cloud (there was none as I don't use the cloud), so my contacts were replaced with 'nothing.' I knew what the problem was immediately, but didn't know how to locate and reinstall my contacts and reconnect to the internet.

The bad news was the hot, soft pretzel bites DH bought and brought home with him on the return trip were starting to cool off and were only warm.

I can handle that!

All is well in electronic world again.

Had a fun time and made some $ at our group yard sale today. I hope everyone is enjoying the last days of hopefully great weather before we all hunker down for the cooler months.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, It happened in Moore, OK. The FBI is still trying to figure this guy out. The second woman he stabbed is in stable condition and her prognosis looks good. The COO, who is also a deputy, was carrying a gun and stopped the guy before he could kill and behead the second woman. The FBI is still staying to figure out if this guy is a terrorist or just a nut case.


When I heard this story on the National Networks, no mention was made that he was attempting to convert his co-workers to Islam. Yet, someone on this thread mentioned that. Have you also heard that locally, Solo? Figures the Liberal MSM channels never bring up that info if it is in fact, the fact. The MSM is still shilling for 0.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?
> 
> Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.
> 
> I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


I agree. I don't wish to see anything Cmas until Dec 1. However, I understand the retail shops need to get the inventory in early, and out on display to attempt to turn their books black in Dec and Jan. It is no fun, though, to see Cmas items/decoration in early October.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Had my teeth whitened today. Having a lot of sensitivity. I do not like dentist stuff.


Go and buy a tube of "Sensodyne" Toothpaste, it really does help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, It happened in Moore, OK. The FBI is still trying to figure this guy out. The second woman he stabbed is in stable condition and her prognosis looks good. The COO, who is also a deputy, was carrying a gun and stopped the guy before he could kill and behead the second woman. The FBI is still staying to figure out if this guy is a terrorist or just a nut case.


I saw it on Meghan last night. So terrible.I am glad the second woman is doing good. The man that called it in was so calm. He amazed me with his calmness. 
Wasn't the tornado last year in Moore OK? Lots going on there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?
> 
> Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.
> 
> I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


I hate that. I always panic when I go somewhere when it is out of season. I like to enjoy my seasons while they are going on. The commercialism is getting ridiculous . I turn my head when I see Christmas so early or anything else out of season.
:roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was the sauce had just enough lemon in it . I wish I had the recipe for the sauce.
> 
> I made roulanden in crock pot yesterday with spatzle and red cabbage as side dishes.


Love rouladen. Never made it in a crock pot though. I usually brown it to make nice gravy and finish the cooking by baking it in the oven. Perhaps a crock pot would be a good substitute. Thanks for the idea, Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are gone two more weeks. We have company this week, then we go to Miami to take a cruise of the Eastern Caribbean. I will have enough yarn, I think. I bought a lb. of Lionbrand yarn. It should make two ponchos. I am dying to start them. It has rained a little every but every day here. But, there is plenty of beach time too.


Lucky you. Enjoy your company. Great vacations for you this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry for your two losses Janie....sad times indeed. Two viewings in a week must be so difficult for you.
> My love and prayers are with you Janie ♥♥


Thank you, hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is such a shame. I am sorry that you have lost your friends this week. Two so close together is a real shock. Take care Janie. I will be praying for you.


Thank you as yes a tough week. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh my! Did you find the pattern? I am going to send this to my niece...she can find anything!
> 
> Happy Saturday! Off to pick apples from the tree! I have a ton to get. My son got the job! Thanks for the prayers. He is excited! I should be back this evening.


A friend sent me the site, but think it is Russian but when I translated it to English, I couldn't find the patterns.

It is: http://bit.ly1BLz9cP


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless your heart. Sorry about your DH's cousin and your friend. Seems like once the dying starts it continues. Makes me nervous when that happens. Giving you a big hug Janie.


Thanks CB as it has been a difficult week. I know deaths usually come in threes--just hope it isn't me! LOL!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wendy that looks delicious. Make lots more, company's a comin'.


Thanks solo. Are you going to try my recipe?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Earlier I was listening to Fridays broadcast of the KSFO talk radio from San fran. And the host brian Sussman was talking about Eric (with)Holder. It was mentioned that (With)holder knew for weeks ahead about the Boston Bombing suspects, and did nothing about it. If that`s known to be true, he has a lot of blood on his hands.
Here is the broadcast for yesterdays show. I believe it` the 7am part of the show. if not, it`s the 6am one.
http://www.ksfo.com/common/page.php?pt=KSFO+Morning+Show+Podcast&id=1501&is_corp=0


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.
> 
> Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


So very sorry for your losses Jane; 2 in the same week is just so very hard. Prayers for you and their families.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Oh my! Did you find the pattern? I am going to send this to my niece...she can find anything!
> 
> Happy Saturday! Off to pick apples from the tree! I have a ton to get. My son got the job! Thanks for the prayers. He is excited! I should be back this evening.


Good news for your son and his new job :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't wait to see the child's sweater coat. Don't forget to take a picture for us. Does it have buttons? Do you knit while the shop is slow? Are things picking up for cold weather.


I haven't enjoyed the sweater coat at all so I'll be very glad to have it done. It a size 4 and has 3 buttons. I usually have a couple projects at the store and 1 or 2 at home, I like to switch between projects. It has been a lot busier this month and it is LESS than 3 months til Christmas, so gift knitting is getting started

Have you started your houndstooth socks for your ds?.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?
> 
> Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.
> 
> I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


Way too early for Christmas displays and ads! The big box stores decorate early but most of our independent shops don't start Christmas decorating until after Remembrance Day (Nov 11) out of respect to our veterans.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't get to inspired just do a bit at a time. You have a lot to do as it is with you MIL ect.
> 
> But the neat think is I can see out my windows now it's wonderful. Birdies left messages on a couple of them. Plus bugs and spider webs are now gone.


I washed 4 (four!) windows today, incl. the storms, and the curtains that hang on them. It took practically all day. :XD: 
Our house is 85+ yrs old with original windows, that have to be taken apart down to the frame in order to wash both sides. At this rate the snow will fall before I'm done with all the windows.
But, on the other hand, the outdoors have never sparkled more!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is such a shame. I am sorry that you have lost your friends this week. Two so close together is a real shock. Take care Janie. I will be praying for you.


Janie, I'm sorry to hear of your double loss. Prayers and hugs going your way. You have beautiful memories of the both of them to carry you through this sad time. ♥♥♥XXOXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A nice message from one of my sil:

Child Says Grace in a Restaurant

Last week, I took my grand-children to a restaurant. My six-year-old grand-son asked if he could say grace. As we bowed our heads he said, "God is good, God is great. Thank you for the food, and I would even thank you more if Nana gets us ice cream for dessert. And liberty and justice for all! Amen!" 

Along with the laughter from the other customers nearby, I heard a woman remark, "That's what's wrong with this country. Kids today don't even know how to pray. Asking God for ice cream! Why, I never!" 

Hearing this, my grand-son burst into tears and asked me, "Did I do it wrong? Is God mad at me?" As I held him and assured him that he had done a terrific job, and God was certainly not mad at him, an elderly gentleman approached the table. 

He winked at my grand-son and said, "I happen to know that God thought that was a great prayer." 

"Really?" my grand-son asked. 

"Cross my heart," the man replied. 

Then, in a theatrical whisper, he added (indicating the woman whose remark had started this whole thing), "Too bad she never asks God for ice cream. A little ice cream is good for the soul sometimes." 

Naturally, I bought my grand-children ice cream at the end of the meal. My grand-son stared at his for a moment, and then did something I will remember the rest of my life. He picked up his sundae and, without a word, walked over and placed it in front of the woman. With a big smile he told her, "Here, this is for you. Ice cream is good for the soul sometimes; and my soul is good already."


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?
> 
> Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.
> 
> I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


Well, right now, I would take Christmas commercials over the political ads. They are driving me crazy!!!! They are so distorted and full of crazy ideas I just can't stand it. I don't know about your ads, but all women care about here is the right to have an abortion. (If you believe the ads). There are no other issues. It makes me sick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I washed 4 (four!) windows today, incl. the storms, and the curtains that hang on them. It took practically all day. :XD:
> Our house is 85+ yrs old with original windows, that have to be taken apart down to the frame in order to wash both sides. At this rate the snow will fall before I'm done with all the windows.
> But, on the other hand, the outdoors have never sparkled more!


A very productive day for you Jokim. I hope you're now enjoying your lovely view!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wendy that looks delicious. Make lots more, company's a comin'.


Totally delicious...and I have already eaten! I'm coming over!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent me the site, but think it is Russian but when I translated it to English, I couldn't find the patterns.
> 
> It is: http://bit.ly1BLz9cP


My niece is on the search. She is fabulous at this sort of thing. I will let you know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very productive day for you Jokim. I hope you're now enjoying your lovely view!


It was a spectacularly sparkling sunny day today, so the view of my garage and grassy back yard was exceptional! :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news for your son and his new job :thumbup:


Thanks! It gets better! They usually start people at $10. He will start at $12. They were impressed with him. AND, they have a non-profit that works with schools to begin gardens. He is really excited about this and may also being working with the non-profit. My former school has started a community garden and I gave put them n touch with this non-profit. It's a win-win for everyone!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't enjoyed the sweater coat at all so I'll be very glad to have it done. It a size 4 and has 3 buttons. I usually have a couple projects at the store and 1 or 2 at home, I like to switch between projects. It has been a lot busier this month and it is LESS than 3 months til Christmas, so gift knitting is getting started
> 
> Have you started your houndstooth socks for your ds?.


Hopefully, you will post a picture!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The tooth next door. Ha. Thanks for telling me about the tooth paste.Since I have changed toothpaste my teeth haven't been hurting as much.


No kidding! I'm so glad. I've been using it for quite a while - maybe a year - and mine really don't hurt at all - except for the stinker in back that needs attention. Sometimes they just kind of ached, and now - hasn't been that way for quite a while. So I'm thinking it may get even better for you over time. I hope so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off too. Sweet dreams .♥


Seriously? It's Saturday night. All these people going to bed before midnight. Sleep well!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I never upload new operating systems or upgrades until they have been out 2 months. Too many times companies make upgrades available without adequate testing.
> 
> I am sorry that I have been incommunicado for a week. We are enjoying Florida. The humidity has broken, temps are warm, but not too warm. Skies are a little overcast in the morning, sunny from 10 am till around 5 pm. But, we have had a little rain each evening. I am getting knitting done too because I cannot sun bathe for long periods of time. I am getting a tan - slowly.
> 
> ...


Gutsy post, KC! You're not afraid to tell it like it is. The news has been less than cheerful.

Your news is good, though! I'm glad you're having such a nice time in Florida. Enjoying where you are AND getting a lot done must be a great feeling! Thanks for taking the time to let us all know how you're doing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy as attended a viewing last night of DH's cousin who died in motorcycle accident in the devils trail that 11 miles of over 300 curves. He had run it several times, but his brakes locked & he dropped 25 feet down & after thrown off MC, his body slammed a tree. 38 years old.
> 
> Sunday afternoon, we have another viewing as our friend of 35 years died of colon cancer. She didn't go to the doctor in 40 years since birth of daughter. When she had a problem, she had stage 4 colon cancer. Sad times.


Very sad, Janie. Take care of yourself as you go through all this. My prayers are with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh my! Did you find the pattern? I am going to send this to my niece...she can find anything!
> 
> Happy Saturday! Off to pick apples from the tree! I have a ton to get. My son got the job! Thanks for the prayers. He is excited! I should be back this evening.


Congratulations to him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, It happened in Moore, OK. The FBI is still trying to figure this guy out. The second woman he stabbed is in stable condition and her prognosis looks good. The COO, who is also a deputy, was carrying a gun and stopped the guy before he could kill and behead the second woman. The FBI is still staying to figure out if this guy is a terrorist or just a nut case.


It sure looks like he's a terrorist tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting a head start on Christmas Yarnie?
> 
> Last week I saw my first Christmas commercial of the season. It's not even October yet, UGH!!!!! This morning I saw another Christmas commercial. YUCK, this is going to be a long season. A friend's daughter went into Costco to buy a sofa. When she got there, there was no furniture. The furniture was replaced with Christmas items. And so it begins.
> 
> I hope you ladies realize that I am not against Christmas. I am against the shopping season beginning earlier and earlier every year.


I agree. I love Christmas but find it very demanding. Every year I try to remember the true meaning of Christmas and not get stressed out. Some day I may succeed. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are gone two more weeks. We have company this week, then we go to Miami to take a cruise of the Eastern Caribbean. I will have enough yarn, I think. I bought a lb. of Lionbrand yarn. It should make two ponchos. I am dying to start them. It has rained a little every but every day here. But, there is plenty of beach time too.


Wow - that's quite a vacation! Great times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You definitely need to cuff him. I developed a dry cough last week, and it is so annoying. I hope it goes away soon.


I often get a cough and lose my voice in the Fall. My family is eagerly awaiting this event! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good to hear you're accomplish/finishing some projects and enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> I've started creating for my annual craft fair. I so enjoy designing and making things, and I'm glad to be back in my craft room again.
> 
> ...


I don't use the cloud either - don't trust it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it on Meghan last night. So terrible.I am glad the second woman is doing good. The man that called it in was so calm. He amazed me with his calmness.
> Wasn't the tornado last year in Moore OK? Lots going on there.


Oh, my gosh - you're right! Those poor people. Thank goodness this guy is in police custody in the hospital and not running loose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate that. I always panic when I go somewhere when it is out of season. I like to enjoy my seasons while they are going on. The commercialism is getting ridiculous . I turn my head when I see Christmas so early or anything else out of season.
> :roll:


I'm with you. I don't even like to eat food out of season. It just doesn't feel right. Especially strawberries as big as lemons. That ain't natural!

On second thought, maybe as big as eggs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I washed 4 (four!) windows today, incl. the storms, and the curtains that hang on them. It took practically all day. :XD:
> Our house is 85+ yrs old with original windows, that have to be taken apart down to the frame in order to wash both sides. At this rate the snow will fall before I'm done with all the windows.
> But, on the other hand, the outdoors have never sparkled more!


I'm proud of you!! My house old but not quite that old - but my windows are strange. There is one section of panes that cannot be reached from inside no matter how much I raise and lower them. Unfortunately, the back of our house is three stories high, and I"m not going up there and neither is DH. We don't even have a ladder that high. Kitchen window over my sink is two stories up and also unreachable. I have to practically sit in the sink to get the inside!! That's a pretty sight! Hose helps outside but just doesn't do it right. And I do have a pretty view out there - woods. Of course, my glasses are so old that the blur helps hide the grunge. Oh - I'm disturbing myself writing about this. I hope you all forget it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Thanks! It gets better! They usually start people at $10. He will start at $12. They were impressed with him. AND, they have a non-profit that works with schools to begin gardens. He is really excited about this and may also being working with the non-profit. My former school has started a community garden and I gave put them n touch with this non-profit. It's a win-win for everyone!


Wonderful news all the way around :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks! It gets better! They usually start people at $10. He will start at $12. They were impressed with him. AND, they have a non-profit that works with schools to begin gardens. He is really excited about this and may also being working with the non-profit. My former school has started a community garden and I gave put them n touch with this non-profit. It's a win-win for everyone!


Great news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, friends. Sleep well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I often get a cough and lose my voice in the Fall. My family is eagerly awaiting this event! :lol:


Oh, Bon, you are too much. I now hurt in my sinus canal on my left cheek - heading to the drugstore now. I hope I only have allergies or a cold and not some sinus infection.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A nice message from one of my sil:
> 
> Child Says Grace in a Restaurant
> 
> ...


love this - thanks WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm proud of you!! My house old but not quite that old - but my windows are strange. There is one section of panes that cannot be reached from inside no matter how much I raise and lower them. Unfortunately, the back of our house is three stories high, and I"m not going up there and neither is DH. We don't even have a ladder that high. Kitchen window over my sink is two stories up and also unreachable. I have to practically sit in the sink to get the inside!! That's a pretty sight! Hose helps outside but just doesn't do it right. And I do have a pretty view out there - woods. Of course, my glasses are so old that the blur helps hide the grunge. Oh - I'm disturbing myself writing about this. I hope you all forget it.


You are so funny. What about a squeegee with a long handle for your kitchen window?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, you are too much. I now hurt in my sinus canal on my left cheek - heading to the drugstore now. I hope I only have allergies or a cold and not some sinus infection.


It may be your tooth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks! It gets better! They usually start people at $10. He will start at $12. They were impressed with him. AND, they have a non-profit that works with schools to begin gardens. He is really excited about this and may also being working with the non-profit. My former school has started a community garden and I gave put them n touch with this non-profit. It's a win-win for everyone!


PTL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Will you be going to Cap Haitian, Puerto Plata, San Juan, and St Thomas? I loved EL Morro in San Juan. They really knew how to build a fort. Also the step streets. When we were walking back to the ship we saw a car stop in front of a building, a man got out, wave his hand, yelled "un momento" walked into the building, a couple minutes later came out and went on his merry way. The other cars just waited, no horns. People were not in a hurry. This was 30 years ago.


We go to St. Marten, St. Thomas, and Nassau. I think that San Juan is a port for the Southern Caribbean cruises.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, you are too much. I now hurt in my sinus canal on my left cheek - heading to the drugstore now. I hope I only have allergies or a cold and not some sinus infection.


I hope it's not a sinus infection. Sometimes just the weather can do that. Hope you're feeling better soon.

You are something else, and I am too much. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so funny. What about a squeegee with a long handle for your kitchen window?


I should try that again. I never thought about using it for inside. When I was younger, I actually could situation myself on the counter and/or in the sink to do the windows. Can't do that any more. Oh, phooey. :wink:

The squeegee is a good idea. I usually don't do very well with them, but maybe with practice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I should try that again. I never thought about using it for inside. When I was younger, I actually could situation myself on the counter and/or in the sink to do the windows. Can't do that any more. Oh, phooey. :wink:
> 
> The squeegee is a good idea. I usually don't do very well with them, but maybe with practice.


Bon if I were you I would hire someone to do those windows. Sounds like to much and to high. Sure there would be someone who is not to expensive and do it for you.

Jokim I have same windows that you were talking about.But only in bedrooms. Lots of work want to replace them when we can. New ones are so easy with being able just to open and drop inside . Still have to do top half outside but not so bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon sounds like allergies to me if you get it the fall. Also sinus infections can cause tooth pain. I found that out from Dr. KPG hope it is not sinus infection what a pain I get it in the fall really bad too. But now on allergy meds' year round so have not had infection for last couple of years. Guess who ended up coughing sat night me agin I am about to tape windows closed.In morning I have a sneezing fit. Nice and loud too. 

Still mamage to get bedroom curtians wash then went to Mad and got new living room curtians. 
Found out that Hobby Lobby is taking over empty store in shopping center. Two stores donw from Micheals. This should be interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK hope you post pictures of sweater ect. I love your Kitty live a long life. Glad you had him.

Thanks for the post about little boy and Ice Cream.

WCK glad you will be going to see your mom and Dad. Plus going out to eat Rouland. They and you will have a good time sharing life.

Jokim about Rouland. I leaned a secret to making it from son who was a chef in upscale resturant in Madison. That is before DIL ask him to quit as he was working nights and they didn't spend a lot of time together. Glad she did they had a better life and time to share.

Any way recipe. He said to take carrots and celery and blend them in blender to break them down then add pork saugage to mix. Take meat and pound down. Use mustard to spread on meat then sauage mixer spread on meat then pickle.
wrap meat then put a slice of bacon on outside. I skip that part as enough with pork for me. braise and put in crock pot with 1/2 cup red wine/and 1/2 cup beef broth. Put on low in crock pot for 6 to 8 hours. Then I put it on warm and take sauce out of crock pot and make a nice lite gravy. I never heard of doing veg's and pork sauages in food processor before. But it work out nicely and great taste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC have fun on cruise sounds like you are having relaxing time in Fla. Can't wait to see pictures of knitting work.

As to Holder, heard Obama will have to pick AG, before next election as afraid Dem's may lose both houses and who ever he choose may not be confirmed. I sure hope it comes true. Wouldn't it be nice to see Reid and Pelosi lose control of both houses. Plus if he does not pick one right away would be so so nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon if I were you I would hire someone to do those windows. Sounds like to much and to high. Sure there would be someone who is not to expensive and do it for you.
> 
> Jokim I have same windows that you were talking about.But only in bedrooms. Lots of work want to replace them when we can. New ones are so easy with being able just to open and drop inside . Still have to do top half outside but not so bad.


Your new windows sound much better. I've thought about hiring someone to do it, but I frankly don't like the idea of anyone going that high up. It's a good idea though. I should do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon sounds like allergies to me if you get it the fall. Also sinus infections can cause tooth pain. I found that out from Dr. KPG hope it is not sinus infection what a pain I get it in the fall really bad too. But now on allergy meds' year round so have not had infection for last couple of years. Guess who ended up coughing sat night me agin I am about to tape windows closed.In morning I have a sneezing fit. Nice and loud too.
> 
> Still mamage to get bedroom curtians wash then went to Mad and got new living room curtians.
> Found out that Hobby Lobby is taking over empty store in shopping center. Two stores donw from Micheals. This should be interesting.


Yes - verrrry interesting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in this AM as getting things ready for the second viewing today--sad times.

Next week, DH will dig iris bulbs, & surprise Lillie's & someone wanted the crochet shawl pattern (will show picture) so please remind me again as I've forgotten who wanted what. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KC have fun on cruise sounds like you are having relaxing time in Fla. Can't wait to see pictures of knitting work.
> 
> As to Holder, heard Obama will have to pick AG, before next election as afraid Dem's may lose both houses and who ever he choose may not be confirmed. I sure hope it comes true. Wouldn't it be nice to see Reid and Pelosi lose control of both houses. Plus if he does not pick one right away would be so so nice.


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking in this AM as getting things ready for the second viewing today--sad times.
> 
> Next week, DH will dig iris bulbs, & surprise Lillie's & someone wanted the crochet shawl pattern (will show picture) so please remind me again as I've forgotten who wanted what. Thanks.


Beautiful pictures, Jane. Lovely the way they both have the same colors.

I'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GJZ yea son and new job, good new

Jayne so sorry about what is happening in your life. God Bless you and those families.

KPG glad sale went good, and phone well what can I say. Think sometimes it's a lost cause. 

I have to get new computer as xP desk toop is allowing to may virus's in. At least that is what son and neighbor told me. Not looking forward to windows 8 from what all have said about it.

As to Christmas displays agree with you all to early for every holiday. But store I went to by time I get back to buy what I saw it is gone. So this year I don't have to worry about it got it.

Politic adds, sick of them too. At least here one TV station has a reporter who short them out and tell what is true and what is not. 

Son came home from China Firday night instead of landing in Chicago the flight was deviated to Minneapolis because of man who went crazy and tried to burn down control tower.

He said he had to take a bus back here to Milwaukee. When he pass our villiage at aabout 3:00 in morning he waved. 
He called yesterday after getting about 4 hours of sleep to tell me this. DIL has started sending me their trip to Montana. Oh I wish I was there.

Off now have to do wash that is all I have been doing. But will be so glad this winter knowing it is all done. 
Have to get blanlkets done next. Then clean up gardens and wash blankets then it will be time to rake and replant house plants and get in. Then maybe I can knit.

Bar B que chicken tonight, homemade Potato salad, and tomato,mozzarella chees with a bit of olive oil and lots of basil and a bit of garlic. Yum made most of it last night still have to mix potato salad. Then easy supper as he does the chicken. 

Off now in case do not get on again.

All have a blessed day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking in this AM as getting things ready for the second viewing today--sad times.
> 
> Next week, DH will dig iris bulbs, & surprise Lillie's & someone wanted the crochet shawl pattern (will show picture) so please remind me again as I've forgotten who wanted what. Thanks.


beautiful picture of flowers and shawl Jayne, my heart goes out to you today. So sorry about what has been happening to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jill F thanks for the information about sensoyne, someone mention it before, but still nice of you to share it with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> GJZ yea son and new job, good new
> 
> Jayne so sorry about what is happening in your life. God Bless you and those families.
> 
> ...


Wow, Yarnie! You're getting a lot done. With all this talk of windows and curtains, I'm getting inspired to do mine. Well, a LITTLE inspired. I'm in the imagining stage - imagining how it will be when they're done. Next comes the thinking stage - thinking about doing it. Then planning - for some time in the future.

Today I'm knitting. If I don't, I will punish myself severely. Alex's scarf must be finished by Tuesday. I tried one more variation which doesn't look good. This time I only have to knit backwards four rows - then it's onward and upward!!

Let's go!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It may be your tooth.


I don't think it is. I've had a head cold for a few days, sore throat, and now the hurt in the sinus. Took a pill, and already feeling better. Surprisingly, the opening left by the uncrowned tooth doesn't hurt at all, even when I eat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope it's not a sinus infection. Sometimes just the weather can do that. Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> You are something else, and I am too much. :lol:


thanks - at least you're not cheap - you're too much! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Bon, you are too much. I now hurt in my sinus canal on my left cheek - heading to the drugstore now. I hope I only have allergies or a cold and not some sinus infection.


Hope so too! Another beautiful scene in your avatar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon sounds like allergies to me if you get it the fall. Also sinus infections can cause tooth pain. I found that out from Dr. KPG hope it is not sinus infection what a pain I get it in the fall really bad too. But now on allergy meds' year round so have not had infection for last couple of years. Guess who ended up coughing sat night me agin I am about to tape windows closed.In morning I have a sneezing fit. Nice and loud too.
> 
> Still mamage to get bedroom curtians wash then went to Mad and got new living room curtians.
> Found out that Hobby Lobby is taking over empty store in shopping center. Two stores donw from Micheals. This should be interesting.


I sometimes am affected by ragweed, but this is a cold I know when I got. The coughing started when I met Gerslay (thought it was food going down the wrong tube), but now know it is part of this head thing. Pharmacist suggested a Nettie Pot (I refused) and took a pill of Sudafed. I'm not that bad and know in a day I'll be well or better. Especially because _I am something else. _

:-D

It's fun getting/changing your window treatments - can create an entirely different look. Have you hung your new curtains yet? How do you like the look if you did?

I still have the drapery fabrics I bought at Hobby Lobby in place on our love seat. I've figured out what I want to make, but don't have the time right now. Soon, I hope. I love Hobby Lobby. You may remember I researched where there was one within driving distance of me, and set out with the intent to spend $ with them when the owners argued in front of the Supreme Court. I loved the store, the selection and the staff.

Got my drapery fabrics at drastically reduced price, lots of yarn (that I made several toddler dresses (that I posted) and bought some household decorations and a few craft items I needed.

I hope your crown lasts a long time. Mine has, it just simply came unglued on Friday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We go to St. Marten, St. Thomas, and Nassau. I think that San Juan is a port for the Southern Caribbean cruises.


Have fun! I've been to all three ports multiple times. My favorite town is St. Thomas, but best beaches on Nassau or actually the Bahamas. Jewelry and cameras used to be good buys in St Thomas, but not so much anymore. You'll still have fun. If you have the time, go to the hill top in the harbor for the traditional drink and see the bird show and ride the venicular and hear the steel drummers at the camp at the base. You can enjoy lunch at the top of the hill too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Checking in this AM as getting things ready for the second viewing today--sad times.
> 
> Next week, DH will dig iris bulbs, & surprise Lillie's & someone wanted the crochet shawl pattern (will show picture) so please remind me again as I've forgotten who wanted what. Thanks.


So pretty Jane - everything!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> GJZ yea son and new job, good new
> 
> Jayne so sorry about what is happening in your life. God Bless you and those families.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Yarnie! You are a busy gal. I tried connecting to the internet today with my 'smart' phone that is dumb. No connection, so back to the store today. So much for the geeks fixing it ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope so too! Another beautiful scene in your avatar.


thank you - it is the Bow Lake - I don't remember if I posted the full size photo. Anyway, it is one of my hundreds of favorite photos so far. I love the colors and the image because of the reflection.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I should try that again. I never thought about using it for inside. When I was younger, I actually could situation myself on the counter and/or in the sink to do the windows. Can't do that any more. Oh, phooey. :wink:
> 
> The squeegee is a good idea. I usually don't do very well with them, but maybe with practice.


I still have streaks with a squeegee. You're right, probably would get better with practice. DH got a pressure washer a few years ago and it's not perfect, but does get the dust and dirt off.

We still have water restrictions here, so haven't done any of that yet - a good excuse for not doing some chores this year :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I still have streaks with a squeegee. You're right, probably would get better with practice. DH got a pressure washer a few years ago and it's not perfect, but does get the dust and dirt off.
> 
> We still have water restrictions here, so haven't done any of that yet - a good excuse for not doing some chores this year :XD:


Oh, thank you. Now I know what I don't feel guilty for not even thinking about washing our windows. Water restrictions ... good one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon if I were you I would hire someone to do those windows. Sounds like to much and to high. Sure there would be someone who is not to expensive and do it for you.
> 
> Jokim I have same windows that you were talking about.But only in bedrooms. Lots of work want to replace them when we can. New ones are so easy with being able just to open and drop inside . Still have to do top half outside but not so bad.


We've replaced most of our windows over the last 10 years. Not only easier to clean but keeps the house MUCH warmer in the winter and we don't get mildew on the window frames (I hate cleaning mildew!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon sounds like allergies to me if you get it the fall. Also sinus infections can cause tooth pain. I found that out from Dr. KPG hope it is not sinus infection what a pain I get it in the fall really bad too. But now on allergy meds' year round so have not had infection for last couple of years. Guess who ended up coughing sat night me agin I am about to tape windows closed.In morning I have a sneezing fit. Nice and loud too.
> 
> Still mamage to get bedroom curtians wash then went to Mad and got new living room curtians.
> Found out that Hobby Lobby is taking over empty store in shopping center. Two stores donw from Micheals. This should be interesting.


I hope Mr Yarnie keeps the window shut now. You've been so energetic with all your chores, I feel just a teeny, tiny bit guilty :XD:

You've got a whole new look with new curtains in the living room. We spend most of our time in the family room which has a patio slider out to the deck. There are vertical blinds for the slider but I don't close them very often (only on very hot summer days).

Nice that you will have choices with HL opening. There is a Michaels either 30 miles north or south of us but there aren't any other big craft stores on the Island. We used to have Crafts Canada and another smaller chain, but Michaels undercut their prices and they closed down. The really annoying thing is they raised their prices after that and dropped a lot of craft items that are now hard to get except by mail order - so I hear a lot of griping about them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hope you post pictures of sweater ect. I love your Kitty live a long life. Glad you had him.
> 
> Thanks for the post about little boy and Ice Cream.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe Yarnie. I've never had them rolled with sausage and veg but it sounds really good and have never done them in the crock pot either. I will have to try it out soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Your new windows sound much better. I've thought about hiring someone to do it, but I frankly don't like the idea of anyone going that high up. It's a good idea though. I should do it.


They're professionals - better them getting up high than you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Checking in this AM as getting things ready for the second viewing today--sad times.
> 
> Next week, DH will dig iris bulbs, & surprise Lillie's & someone wanted the crochet shawl pattern (will show picture) so please remind me again as I've forgotten who wanted what. Thanks.


Thinking of you Janie; sad times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't think it is. I've had a head cold for a few days, sore throat, and now the hurt in the sinus. Took a pill, and already feeling better. Surprisingly, the opening left by the uncrowned tooth doesn't hurt at all, even when I eat.


I'm glad the tooth isn't hurting. That would be miserable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> thanks - at least you're not cheap - you're too much! :-D


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> thanks - at least you're not cheap - you're too much! :-D


Good to know. Now if someone calls me a cheap "rwn," I can quote you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope so too! Another beautiful scene in your avatar.


Yes, and it really shows up. The avatar space is small, I wouldn't think it could hold the grandeur of that scene. But it does!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I sometimes am affected by ragweed, but this is a cold I know when I got. The coughing started when I met Gerslay (thought it was food going down the wrong tube), but now know it is part of this head thing. Pharmacist suggested a Nettie Pot (I refused) and took a pill of Sudafed. I'm not that bad and know in a day I'll be well or better. Especially because _I am something else. _
> 
> :-D
> 
> ...


What a coincidence. I came unglued on Friday, too! :wink:

(Not really. Not THIS Friday, anyway.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds great Yarnie! You are a busy gal. I tried connecting to the internet today with my 'smart' phone that is dumb. No connection, so back to the store today. So much for the geeks fixing it ...


Are you keeping os8? I heard today that the FBI is mad at apple because of something they're doing to increase security that will make it harder for the FBI to look for terrorist activity. I don't think apple should do it. I think it has something to do with os8 and "the cloud." DH tells me the cloud is just another computer where they transfer all your stuff. If yours crashes, you can retrieve it from them/it/"The Cloud." Sounds fishy to me. If the FBI doesn't like it, I don't either, even though I'm not too fond of the FBI right now either. So confusing - can't really trust any of them.

Yesterday my phone had a messge that ios8 (or whatever that oh-so-catchy name is) was available for my phone. I deleted due to your experience. Thanks for sharing that, KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> thank you - it is the Bow Lake - I don't remember if I posted the full size photo. Anyway, it is one of my hundreds of favorite photos so far. I love the colors and the image because of the reflection.


Absolutely beautiful. What a good place to ponder the wonders of creation - and the Creator.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm proud of you!! My house old but not quite that old - but my windows are strange. There is one section of panes that cannot be reached from inside no matter how much I raise and lower them. Unfortunately, the back of our house is three stories high, and I"m not going up there and neither is DH. We don't even have a ladder that high. Kitchen window over my sink is two stories up and also unreachable. I have to practically sit in the sink to get the inside!! That's a pretty sight! Hose helps outside but just doesn't do it right. And I do have a pretty view out there - woods. Of course, my glasses are so old that the blur helps hide the grunge. Oh - I'm disturbing myself writing about this. I hope you all forget it.


Thanks for the chuckle, Bonnie! Our priorities do change as we get older, don't they? We become a lot easier on ourselves. When I was younger, to clean my windows thoroughly, I took them apart to the point that there was a rectangular hole opening in the wall. Then I washed each pane/sash separately, incl. storms, and put each window back together, 1st floor and 2nd. 
Not anymore! Now I hire someone to wash the upper story windows from the outside. So all I have to take apart is the window proper and not have that gaping hole, risking a fall or dropping a pane. I love them. They are the original windows, solid wood, which I refinished shortly after we moved in, yrs ago.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It may be your tooth.


It might. I have heard that sometimes upper tooth problems manifest themselves as sinus pain. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon if I were you I would hire someone to do those windows. Sounds like to much and to high. Sure there would be someone who is not to expensive and do it for you.
> 
> Jokim I have same windows that you were talking about.But only in bedrooms. Lots of work want to replace them when we can. New ones are so easy with being able just to open and drop inside . Still have to do top half outside but not so bad.


So you know what it's like to clean those windows, Yarnie. :XD: 
I wonder if men washed theses windows 60-70 yrs ago. They are quite the 'exercise' in wood construction.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292068-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

